# GlossyBox - June 2012



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

I know we just got our May boxes but they have already started charging for June, so why not start a new thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am so excited for this one!


----------



## bloo (Jun 7, 2012)

Just got my email that they are charging for June's. Can't wait.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

I got charged too! I think I might go with a 6 month on this if the June box is good, I prefer that to the random billing dates.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

Can we change from monthly to 6 months? I haven't seen or heard anything about that.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 7, 2012)

I got charged this morning too, YAY! I think I'm going to stick with monthly... I just feel safer doing so. That way I can cancel should some emergency come up which ... Lord forbid that ever happens!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can we change from monthly to 6 months? I haven't seen or heard anything about that.


 At this point in time they're sold out of subscriptions but I think you'll have to cancel your current order first before subscribing to a six month. I was going to test it out to see if I could add a six month subscription to my cart but at this time it's sold out.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged this morning too, YAY! I think I'm going to stick with monthly... I just feel safer doing so. That way I can cancel should some emergency come up which ... Lord forbid that ever happens!


 Same here! I am impressed with Glossybox, but if I need to cancel subs (which I might in the future), this will go first because of the price. 

Got my charge this morning! Is it the end of the month yet? 'Cause I can't wait for this one.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 7, 2012)

Has anyone else not been charged yet?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 7, 2012)

I just got my May box 2 days ago. Didnt expect this soo soon, but hey the sooner the better I guess. Maybe we'll get lucky &amp; they'll ship early. Its soo exciting not having any clues as to whats in it. Ahhh, I cant wait!!!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone else not been charged yet?


 I haven't either :-/


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Anyone know how to edit your credit card information? I don't see that option. I need to change the debit on my account now as I changed banks.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

^Ah never mind, they don't have that option, just spoke to customer service on the phone. I have to resubscribe next week, it's discouraging to start all over, what an inconvenience. I may just pass this month.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 7, 2012)

I just got my notification that I was charged and had the same issue as last month: the address for both billing and shipping is an address that I haven't lived at in 8 years. I have no idea how they even got it unless it is somehow attached to my debit card. Anyway, I called them and they answered right away and said they fixed it in the system. Their CS is so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've called twice and they have been super nice each time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Keeping my fingers crossed it "takes" in their system this time!


----------



## xiehan (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^Ah never mind, they don't have that option, just spoke to customer service on the phone. I have to resubscribe next week, it's discouraging to start all over, what an inconvenience. I may just pass this month.


 Wait, does that mean they said they are taking new subscriptions next week? That would be so exciting... after seeing everyone's pictures I am DYING to get this box!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

^She did say they have extra June boxes...maybe you can subscribe then, I'd email them. But I was told to expect an email next week to resubscribe. I'm considering it.


----------



## radenzo (Jun 7, 2012)

I got charged this morning as well. 

Did anyone notice there was tax too or just me? Total was $23.xx for me and I live in CA


----------



## TallCoolTexan (Jun 7, 2012)

TOTALLY love GB, and was so glad that they have charged for June already!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I was charged today too.

ASK ME if I have gotten my BB yet!! NOOOO!!! Thing shipped almost a week ago.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *radenzo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got charged this morning as well.
> 
> Did anyone notice there was tax too or just me? Total was $23.xx for me and I live in CA


 They charge for tax in CA and NY. The extra cost is what makes me hesitate to subscribe.


----------



## juk723 (Jun 7, 2012)

They tried to charge mine today today and my account says "on hold".

I finally was able to reach Customer Service and Nicole-rep advised they charge the 1st Full week in the new month and ship out the boxes around the 3rd week of the month.

Also-they don't have option to view nor edit your credit card information.

I advised my dismay at the lack of verbage advising when the credit cards would be charged &amp; lack of edit functions. 

She just advised she'll advise management of my feedback.

So, not sure if i'll be able to get back in to "re-subscribe" with a different credit card. She said they try the credit card once more in a 24 hr period and then make emails or callbacks during the 2nd week to advise you can go back in and update your credit card info.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

That happened to me too, Juk. Account is also on hold, I was told the same. Expecting the resubscription email next week.  We'll see...


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 7, 2012)

Ok so I'm a little frustrated, they told me it would be the middle of the month when they charged. I use a different account for subs like this because I don't need charges messing up my regular account! (Had a problem with one com charging me 6x accidentally which they credited me back but not all my $30 over draft fees, Im a teacher so i dont have a lot of extra$$$)So I was going put money on payday tomorrow thinking the 8th was plenty close enough to the middle of the month! I've liked everything about it except this. Wsh they would charge on a certain day like bb does! Hope it gets worked out!


----------



## Souly (Jun 7, 2012)

Ugh. How frusterating. I hope they make it up to you.



> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They tried to charge mine today today and my account says "on hold".
> 
> ...


----------



## juk723 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. How frusterating. I hope they make it up to you.


 Thanks Souly-btw-off the subject-I was able to order the new Summer Beautyfix products yesterday &amp; they shipped them 4 hrs later.

PM for more info. I meant to write the info in the beautyfix thread.


----------



## juk723 (Jun 7, 2012)

Also-If you get a VM from Glossybox-Just keep trying the toll free number. 

I left a VM and emailed customer service but there was no response.

Quickest way to reach them is to keep calling the toll free #.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 7, 2012)

wow scratch this post I was in the wrong sub forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> IM excited for glossy box june 2012  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spfstar (Jun 7, 2012)

I can't wait for the subscriptions open up again! I was on vacay when the first email went out.






Does anyone know if anything else has gone out since?


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 7, 2012)

I just logged in and I see a glossydots option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But I have to resub due to an error so I hope I actually get to make it when they open up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged in and I see a glossydots option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> But I have to resub due to an error so I hope I actually get to make it when they open up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 thanks for the info! Ill go check it out


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like it will be 20 glossy dots per item for feedback, 840 glossy dots are needed for a free box, from what I can see.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 7, 2012)

If you go to "my account" and click survey, you can do your reviews now.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 7, 2012)

Over 8 months before we get any benefits, wow.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like it will be 20 glossy dots per item for feedback, 840 glossy dots are needed for a free box, from what I can see.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

Yay!!! I did all my Glossydot reviews! I'm subbing benefits or no benefits so it doesn't matter how long it takes to redeem to me. It's just a nice bonus to me.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 7, 2012)

They should consider dropping the glossy dots &amp; making the box $15!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm all for a free box! Already billed for June....can't wait!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2012)

Boo no charge for me.  My CC number expires this month (have new card all same info only security code and exp date changed) I hope I can still get a box!

Off to do my Glossydots now....


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 7, 2012)

How did you find the way to do that. I am stumped!



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!!! I did all my Glossydot reviews! I'm subbing benefits or no benefits so it doesn't matter how long it takes to redeem to me. It's just a nice bonus to me.


 ETA:

Nevermind! Found it!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 7, 2012)

Very strange. I went to fill out the reviews for my glossydots and after I got finished, I noticed that it said my account was "on hold". What the heck is THAT supposed to mean? I just emailed them to figure out what's going on. There shouldn't be a problem. I found this under recurring profiles.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very strange. I went to fill out the reviews for my glossydots and after I got finished, I noticed that it said my account was "on hold". What the heck is THAT supposed to mean? I just emailed them to figure out what's going on. There shouldn't be a problem. I found this under recurring profiles.


 They probably had a problem charging your card. I received 2 emails from them today, one saying I placed my order for June and another saying the payment was a success. I imagine if you didnt get either of these emails, there was a problem with the charge.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, sad. Well, there's no problem with my bank account. I hope GB gets back to me soon about this.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

Subscription # Status Date Payment Method Update Payment Data Cancel   MONTHLY SUBSCRIPTION Active May 11, 2012 1:45:19 AM Credit Card     This is how mine looks


----------



## Kittables (Jun 7, 2012)

Yeah... this is just ridiculous. Either way, I'm going to get June's glossybox. They'll definitely owe me for it b/c this is on their end.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah... this is just ridiculous. Either way, I'm going to get June's glossybox. They'll definitely owe me for it b/c this is on their end.


 The same thing happened to me with my first or second Sample Society box. They claimed the charge was declined even though there was money in the bank when they tried to post the charge. SO I dont know... hopefully it will all work out


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine said the same thing! There should be no problems with the charge, since it's on a credit card with plenty of room and no near-term expiration date. I was worried as well and sent them an e-mail. Glad to know I'm not the only one. Maybe it's some kind of glitch or something....

(Sorry, this is in reply to Kittables' post about her account being on hold.)


----------



## Kittables (Jun 7, 2012)

MONTHLY SUBSCRIPTION      Onhold      Jun 7, 2012      5:13:55 PM      Credit Card   ----   ^^ That's what I'm getting. It looks like they tried to charge me a few hours ago. But there's no reason why it wouldn't have gone through.       I'm not gonna worry too much about it. I'll just wait it out for a couple of days and if glossybox doesn't fix this, I'll probably just have to call them up.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 7, 2012)

WAit I am VERY confused, I know this was spoken about earlier, but I want to make it clearer for me since I'm still confused.

Why does it say my account is on hold? I registered for a monthly subscription during the time when they were open(and I did get this last box). So why is my account on hold?(If any of you know) I sent an e-mail to figure this out as well so just waiting to hear back.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine said the same thing! There should be no problems with the charge, since it's on a credit card with plenty of room and no near-term expiration date. I was worried as well and sent them an e-mail. Glad to know I'm not the only one. Maybe it's some kind of glitch or something....
> 
> (Sorry, this is in reply to Kittables' post about her account being on hold.)


 
           Oh, thank you for responding! You definitely made me feel a lot better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perhaps it means they're preparing to charge our cards in the next few hours or something? *shrug* It's not like it said "inactive". Then I'd be dying here. lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

check to see if you have received any emails from GB. If you have one for the order that means they have already tried to charge your card.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, thank you for responding! You definitely made me feel a lot better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Perhaps it means they're preparing to charge our cards in the next few hours or something? *shrug* It's not like it said "inactive". Then I'd be dying here. lol


 
I know, me too!  I want that June Glossybox!!  I'm also hoping it's a kind of a placeholder status and that they just charged us and are waiting to see if it goes through or is accepted.  Then we'll be back to "Active".  At any rate, it looks like we're not alone, judging from this thread...


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> check to see if you have received any emails from GB. If you have one for the order that means they have already tried to charge your card.


 Nope, no e-mails from GB for me...


----------



## internetchick (Jun 7, 2012)

Got my email squeeee!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (Jun 7, 2012)

That's exactly what I was thinking... that it's just a placeholder status. I really want that next box, too! lol. That first one was amazing. I'm totally enjoying that hair masque.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

No emails from them on this end, either! Guess I'll just wait.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> then youre probably fine and in the next round of charges


 Yup, you're probably right.  I try not to freak out about things like this, but I've been lurking on MUT for a long time and have read so many horror stories about poor customer service and random mishaps when it comes to some of these subs that it just raises a red flag for me!


----------



## Foureaves (Jun 7, 2012)

Yesss!  2 emails, first was the invoice, 2nd was the payment success email.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 7, 2012)

I really want to join GB I tried right after they opened and their site was having problems so I couldn't get one. 



 One I was really upset and two I was more upset that even when I called them, they said they were already sold out and I would have to wait....


----------



## lovepink (Jun 7, 2012)

Waaah!  My box is status on hold.  Looks like they tried to charge today at 5:33pm.  Must   not   cry.....

No emails checked spam.


----------



## reepy (Jun 7, 2012)

I have the same thing.  I emailed them but no response yet.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

^Ladies that have a "hold" status, you should be expecting an email from them next week about it...that's what I was told.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Too many questions for the glossydots, hated the survey lol


----------



## Kittables (Jun 7, 2012)

Why? Have they decided to up and cancel accounts at random? lol... Wait, then I really wouldn't be laughing. Why wait so long to tell us what's going on? 

Maybe this month's box will be customized. Is there something us "On Hold" ladies have in common as per our beauty surveys, perhaps?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 7, 2012)

I still haven't been able to fill out my survey.  They never did respond to my inquiry about it.

ETA:  Urgh, I am utterly exhausted today.  The reason I said the above:  My account is *not* on hold even though my survey is not filled out, and I did get charged today (no sales tax, and if they tried, there would be hell to pay because I'm in a state that has no sales tax), so I don't think that box customization is a reason that accounts are on hold.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 7, 2012)

I was able to complete my survey as soon as I purchased a subscription, but now the beauty survey page is all glitchy. It really did accept my beauty profile questions when I first submitted them, but maybe they botched it somehow. Those of you who've already been charged, did you fill out your beauty profiles? If so, what do you see when you open up that page? This is what I see.  

  BEAUTYPROFILE
COMPLETE YOUR BEAUTY PROFILE. In order to understand your beauty requirements better, please fill out our beauty profile.


----------



## arendish (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine is on hold as well... There's definitely money in there, so I don't know what the problem will be. Let us know if anyone gets a response from GB. I will email them myself if it isn't resolved in a few days. I'm hoping it just has to be confirmed or something.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 8, 2012)

I found this on the Glossybox UK website, which may help explain the "on hold" status:

http://service.glossybox.co.uk/customer/portal/articles/519274


----------



## bloo (Jun 8, 2012)

Yay for Glossydots. Thanks for the heads up. Just filled out all my surveys. I wonder if they will have more bonuses besides the free boxes in the future.


----------



## bloo (Jun 8, 2012)

Do you girls think we will get another makeup brush with this box? Kinda like what myglam was doing.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too many questions for the glossydots, hated the survey lol


 Ohhh geez... Ya, its pretty bad!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anyone used their brush yet? I still need to clean mine :/


----------



## bloo (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohhh geez... Ya, its pretty bad!


 I didn't find it that bad at all. *shrugs*


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone used their brush yet? I still need to clean mine :/


I've been using my brush since I got it. It's so soft. I've been using a Guerlain one and the GB one is so much softer. Mine didn't smell bad at all. I did take it out of the plastic as soon as I opened it so maybe that helped.


----------



## bloo (Jun 8, 2012)

My brush didn't smell bad either and I took it out and felt the bristle when I got it. Haven't used it much because I don't wear a lot of blush


----------



## Kittables (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you girls think we will get another makeup brush with this box? Kinda like what myglam was doing.


              I don't know! Maybe. They're kind of useless to me at this point. If we do get more, I'll probably just save them for stocking stuffers. I'm actually glad the brush wasn't considered one of our main items. I haven't even really used mine.


----------



## bloo (Jun 8, 2012)

Did anyone else get the email announcing glossydots? It says in there that you need 1,000 dots to get a free box. :/


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the email announcing glossydots? It says in there that you need 1,000 dots to get a free box. :/


 I just got that email. We've already talked about needing 1,000 dots for a free box. I think it was worked out to a free box every 8 months depending on how many items are in the box to review. I already did my surveys and it says I need 840 more.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 8, 2012)

How much is the box again? $20 or $21? Sucks to be in CA. My first box was charged $21, my June box is $23.05. Tax, tax, tax. Oh well, move on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Im excited for June!!


----------



## bloo (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got that email. We've already talked about needing 1,000 dots for a free box. I think it was worked out to a free box every 8 months depending on how many items are in the box to review. I already did my surveys and it says I need 840 more.


 Before I did the surveys it said I needed 840 and that's why I'm confused. Even after the survey's which would only be 100 it should come to 900 not 840. I read a bit earlier and commented earlier but this seemed different then what the site said.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, a lot of questions BUT I really like that the questions are different for each item (for the most part). I get so bored with BB questions being all the same and always picking the same answers and then half the time there aren't even the right answers for the questions (at least ones that I would want to pick).

I appreciate the diversity in the questions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too many questions for the glossydots, hated the survey lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Before I did the surveys it said I needed 840 and that's why I'm confused. Even after the survey's which would only be 100 it should come to 900 not 840. I read a bit earlier and commented earlier but this seemed different then what the site said.


 Yeah the glossy dots portion of the sites says 840 but the email said 1000. It's strange and inconsistent.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been using my brush since I got it. It's so soft. I've been using a Guerlain one and the GB one is so much softer. Mine didn't smell bad at all. I did take it out of the plastic as soon as I opened it so maybe that helped.


Soft? Lol. Really?? It's ridiculously rough. I used if after a wash, hoping it would make it soft. I doubt it's really goat hair and if it is, that's one unfortunate goat. That's the roughest brush I own (over 40) so I don't know what happened here, ah well. The box contents itself were good so can't complain much.

If anyone wants it let me know...I should put this in the trade thread but lazy to go find it.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get the email announcing glossydots? It says in there that you need 1,000 dots to get a free box. :/






I already knew this but find it funny each time. That's a lot of dots.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

Just checked my email and found this below, it's a response to my "On Hold" status because my old card was expired, same # just anew code and exp date.

Hi _ ,

  We are working hard to get this function however; it will not be available in time for the next delivery. Please re-subscribe at the next shop opening with your new credit card information. 

Thank you for your patience and understanding.

That's not what I was told on the phone when I spoke to customer service, I don't appreciate being told two diff things...Forget them!!  Hope it works out for anyone else w/ that hold status.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 8, 2012)

My status is not "on hold", but I still haven't gotten charged. I sent them an email to see what's up. I don't want to miss out on June's box!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 8, 2012)

**IF YOU HAVE NOT BEEN CHARGED FOR JUNE** I would e-mail them ASAP. I did and this is what they wrote back:

"We did our first payment run this morning and we were not able to charge your account. The last thing we want is to lose you as a customer, so we will send you a priority email as soon as our shop opens for June boxes so you can go ahead and resubscribe. Make sure to do it quick so you get a box as we will be opening it to the general public soon after!"

Arrrggg!!!!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> **IF YOU HAVE NOT BEEN CHARGED FOR JUNE** I would e-mail them ASAP. I did and this is what they wrote back:
> 
> ...


 They told me the same thing. I did have enough money in my account though. What a PITA. I may just go without and open up a 2nd LBB.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> **IF YOU HAVE NOT BEEN CHARGED FOR JUNE** I would e-mail them ASAP. I did and this is what they wrote back:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the tip, tameloy.  I hadn't been charged either, so I just checked my account and it is on hold status, too.  So, I emailed them. 

They never responded to an email I sent them about two weeks ago inquiring about why I could not do my beauty profile.  Hope I hear back from them regarding this.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> **IF YOU HAVE NOT BEEN CHARGED FOR JUNE** I would e-mail them ASAP. I did and this is what they wrote back:
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I got this e-mail too.  Frankly, this is bull****!  There is absolutely no reason the charge should not have gone through.  And apparently, this happened to a lot of folks, so clearly the screw-up is on their end.  So we're just supposed to cancel our accounts and resubscribe in the small window before they open subs back up to the public.  And let me guess, we won't get credit for the 100 glossydots we already have for taking the May survey.  I really liked the May box but am seriously annoyed by this....


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 8, 2012)

To be fair to Glossybox their site IS in beta mode so glitches are bound to happen. They have to meet US standards when it comes to online security which is probably why their site looks so radically different than their European, South Pacific and Asian sites.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got this e-mail too.  Frankly, this is bull****!  There is absolutely no reason the charge should not have gone through.  And apparently, this happened to a lot of folks, so clearly the screw-up is on their end.  So we're just supposed to cancel our accounts and resubscribe in the small window before they open subs back up to the public.  And let me guess, we won't get credit for the 100 glossydots we already have for taking the May survey.  I really liked the May box but am seriously annoyed by this....


 Exactly! I feel the same way.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be fair to Glossybox their site IS in beta mode so glitches are bound to happen. They have to meet US standards when it comes to online security which is probably why their site looks so radically different than their European, South Pacific and Asian sites.


 Understood, but this is a pretty big SNAFU.  Clearly, their IT infrastructure is not up to par (especially given that they ended up "going live" and taking subs before they were ready, by their own admission!)  Judging from the e-mail responses we got from GB, it looks like they only have the capability of charging everybody at once.  They can't go into their super high-tech system and attempt the charges again for the many folks who were denied for whatever reason.

If things were this unstable, they clearly should have waited longer before launching.  Having to cancel and resubscribe isn't the end of the world, but man, does it make Glossybox look incompetent!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> **IF YOU HAVE NOT BEEN CHARGED FOR JUNE** I would e-mail them ASAP. I did and this is what they wrote back:
> 
> ...


              That's inexcusable! There are those who are subbed that don't haunt makeup forums and probably have no idea that their accounts are even on hold. So suddenly they won't be getting their June boxes? If it's on GB's end, they should fix it right now. "Couldn't charge your account". lol? At least we know what's going on. Had I not been on this forum, I wouldn't have known about this at ALL. It there was a problem with a customer's card, that would be one thing. But this is on their end. They should fix it and we shouldn't even have to bother with resubscribing. Wow, unless they lost our credit card information entirely. Geniuses.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, but it is apparently jeopardizing our accounts. That is where the problem lies.

My account is on hold, too. My credit card has about $60,000 free on it. They should be manually fixing our accounts instead of forcing customers to resubscribe and possibly missing out on their June boxes.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To be fair to Glossybox their site IS in beta mode so glitches are bound to happen. They have to meet US standards when it comes to online security which is probably why their site looks so radically different than their European, South Pacific and Asian sites.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, that's really bad business. They're saying, "Oh, sorry, dears. We messed up, but you get to fix it and if you don't, you get to pay for our mistake."


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that's really bad business. They're saying, "Oh, sorry, dears. We messed up, but you get to fix it and if you don't, you get to pay for our mistake."


 
Exactly.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 8, 2012)

Great.  I am one of the ones on hold so I guess I have to see if I will be lucky enough to get in whatever window opens for June subs (if at all).  I find it really odd (even if they are in Beta) that you can't just update your cc info on the site.  I feel like they tried to take on too much at once and now the customers are the ones who suffer.

Also I agree they should have sent a notice that sales tax would be charged this month.  I mean at least with BB and My Glam you know how much you are going to pay.  With this sub who knows?


----------



## marybbryant (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how long the wait list is for Glossy Box?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there a CS email beside the form online?


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 8, 2012)

i've emailed [email protected] several times and had a response within 2 business days every time.

i don't understand how they could have gone live with such a horrible website. the beauty profiles still aren't loading - REMOVE THE LINK! and all the CC issues? i signed up for a 6mo sub against my better judgement so we'll see.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 9, 2012)

If your CC is declined then they should email you about the issue and FIX it. It makes absolutely no business sense to cancel a customer in favor of someone who is on a waiting list!


----------



## reepy (Jun 9, 2012)

I got that email too and it makes no sense.  There is no reason why the charge shouldn't have gone through.  I'm really annoyed.


----------



## JessP (Jun 9, 2012)

I passed in the May GB invite because I was a bit hesitant price-wise and wanted to see if the sub would be worth it. I'm glad to hear they'll be opening up some June slots - hope I can snag one (and that they'll have all the CC / technical business sorted out by then!).


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 9, 2012)

I wouldn't completely mind going thru the resubscribing process if they did it immediatly.  Give us a special link, move us to the top of the list when they open.  If someone who had subscribed immediatly doesn't get back in in time, it would be really bad business.  In subs once you have a bad rep there's really no going back.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a CS email beside the form online?


Call their customer service number. I've had great luck and all their customer service reps seem to be really sweet. You may have to call 4-5 times to get someone (otherwise it says to leave a message and i know better...) See below for the number.

Contact us Service hotline:

1-855-738-1140 *

* tollfree


----------



## tameloy (Jun 9, 2012)

> I wouldn't completely mind going thru the resubscribing process if they did it immediatly. Â Give us a special link, move us to the top of the list when they open. Â If someone who had subscribed immediatly doesn't get back in in time, it would be really bad business. Â In subs once you have a bad rep there's really no going back.


 Exactly


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dragonfly57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't completely mind going thru the resubscribing process if they did it immediatly.  Give us a special link, move us to the top of the list when they open.  If someone who had subscribed immediatly doesn't get back in in time, it would be really bad business.  In subs once you have a bad rep there's really no going back.


 Yeah I e-mailed them about it and got the same response(about needing to resubscribe) and I sent them back an e-mail not happy at all. Telling them they very well MIGHT lose me as a customer b/c this is a problem on their end not mine(I checked my credit card) and that they can't mess up and then make me fix the problem. That's a horrible way to approach it from their end, bad CS. So anyway, hopefully they reply and give me better news.

I really did enjoy my GlossyBox, but this not cool. If they end up being a failure like MyGlam I'm going back to BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long the wait list is for Glossy Box?


 Idk but before I was sub'd, I actually logged in &amp; was somehow able to get around the waitlist. I was shock that my order had went through because they hadn't announced any open subs being available. Anyhow, you may want to try it. Who knows you may get lucky.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 9, 2012)

So will those of us "on hold" have to cancel our accounts in order to re-subscribe once we receive the email from them next week? 

At the very least, I think they owe us all an apology for their mistake. I was just watching "thesassiwench" on youtube and, while showing

her myglam bag for this month, she was talking about how MyGlam had apologized for a mistake they had made in shipping with one

of her previous bags. At least they admit that they were in the wrong. I definitely hope GB can be as humble. Courtesy is very important

in CS.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 9, 2012)

And btw, none of us who are currently subscribed should go back to being on the waitlist for their mistake.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And btw, none of us who are currently subscribed should go back to being on the waitlist for their mistake.


I don't plan to unless they personally email me to let me know I can try to enter my information again. I'm not going out of my way again.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm not subscribed to GB, but I think that they're probably going through the same problems that MyGlam probably had when they first launched.  Remember it wasn't until March that MyGlam had the ability to change credit card information and billing addresses? I think Glossybox might be experiencing similar difficulties. 

Perhaps there something about doing online transactions that's tricky and the technicians and programers are still trying to resolve it.  After all, the coding that programers use to write and create websites is different and unique to each programer. Maybe everytime a company launches a site they have to create a separate billing code system and each new program will bound to have glitches since they've written a new and unique program code for billing. Companies that don't have their own billing system and use something like paypal get around the issue of developing their own code because their using a preexisting one.  Am I making sense or did this go over everyone's heads?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 9, 2012)

Nope, I totally get it..It takes a lot of data and work behind the programs and with identity theft and US regulations, I totally see where Glossybox is coming from. They launched earlier than expected and were flooded by tons of beauty junkies..mistakes are going to happen. They are a new start up in this country. So, does it suck that the glitch or error hit some of us? Yes, of course..but if you don't want the GB, thousands of others do. Stick around or don't, this won't be the last time GB makes a booboo. It happens.



> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not subscribed to GB, but I think that they're probably going through the same problems that MyGlam probably had when they first launched.  Remember it wasn't until March that MyGlam had the ability to change credit card information and billing addresses? I think Glossybox might be experiencing similar difficulties.
> 
> Perhaps there something about doing online transactions that's tricky and the technicians and programers are still trying to resolve it.  After all, the coding that programers use to write and create websites is different and unique to each programer. Maybe everytime a company launches a site they have to create a separate billing code system and each new program will bound to have glitches since they've written a new and unique program code for billing. Companies that don't have their own billing system and use something like paypal get around the issue of developing their own code because their using a preexisting one.  Am I making sense or did this go over everyone's heads?


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 10, 2012)

Got my payment success update emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Sad to hear about some users having issues! 

Hopefully we will work out these growing pains!

And I have seen that some people say the GB brush in the first box wasn't soft?

Haha, mine's as soft as my MAC 168 - my favorite cheek brush. Hmm! Quality control issues maybe?!


----------



## AngiexR (Jun 10, 2012)

I received my e-mail that I was charged. I know I joined late last month which is why I got my box around the 30th, will that be the same this month? Or do they send out early like Birchbox does? I loved my May box so I can't wait to see what I get this month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my e-mail that I was charged. I know I joined late last month which is why I got my box around the 30th, will that be the same this month? Or do they send out early like Birchbox does? I loved my May box so I can't wait to see what I get this month.


 they ship the last week of the month


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 10, 2012)

GB ships towards the end of the month.



> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my e-mail that I was charged. I know I joined late last month which is why I got my box around the 30th, will that be the same this month? Or do they send out early like Birchbox does? I loved my May box so I can't wait to see what I get this month.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my payment success update emails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Yeah mine is very soft too. There must have a been bad batch out there somewhere. I'm no brush newbie and this was very smooth and not rough at all.


----------



## tameloy (Jun 10, 2012)

I guess I got a brush from the bad batch. The bristles were extremely scratchy and it made a mess of my blush!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just an FYI- you got the June box. They ship towards the end of one month for the next month's box. The May box was the freebie they gave away in a contest.



> Originally Posted by *AngiexR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my e-mail that I was charged. I know I joined late last month which is why I got my box around the 30th, will that be the same this month? Or do they send out early like Birchbox does? I loved my May box so I can't wait to see what I get this month.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an FYI- you got the June box. They ship towards the end of one month for the next month's box. The May box was the freebie they gave away in a contest.


 Nope, the freebie was April, the burberry/amore pacifica/zoya etc was May. If you click on "the box" on the glossybox site, it tells you what month the box is.


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 10, 2012)

I really do hope they open up subs again. Not just for the people who really want it, but for the people who are getting screwed right now.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I got a brush from the bad batch. The bristles were extremely scratchy and it made a mess of my blush!


 I haven't tested mine yet, but I did feel my brush and it isn't soft.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Soft? Lol. Really?? It's ridiculously rough. I used if after a wash, hoping it would make it soft. I doubt it's really goat hair and if it is, that's one unfortunate goat.


 I laughed at the "unfortunate goat" part.  And...I agree.  My brush was rough.  Gave it to my 4 y.o. who was excited to have her own make-up brush.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't understand how so many cards were "declined" or whatever and accounts are now on hold, when one person obviously had enough balance in there to have over 1000 boxes.

It has to be an issue on their side, THEY should fix it.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand how so many cards were "declined" or whatever and accounts are now on hold, when one person obviously had enough balance in there to have over 1000 boxes.
> 
> It has to be an issue on their side, THEY should fix it.


 Yeah.  I'm "on hold" also.  There is absolutely no reason for it from a $ standpoint.  

I'm not sure if I'll resubscribe yet.  I don't like that you have to resub if something goes wrong.  While the first box was good - it's also 2x's PLUS a Birchbox.  I usually get Birchboxes worth $30+...  

I'd wondering if I'd rather get two Birchbox subs...

If Glossybox can make this "right" I may stick another month.  At the minimum they need to make sure any current subscribers who were declined get first priority at resubbing, preferably by at least 48 hours.  And they need to find a way to transfer our Glossydots.  I think the Glossydots are a little lame, but it IS something!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't used my brush yet (I don't have anything to use it with, although I do plan on getting some powder with SPF), but I was wondering whether I didn't know what a soft brush felt like when all of these reports of rough brushes started coming in.  Mine seems just fine.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah.  I'm "on hold" also.  There is absolutely no reason for it from a $ standpoint.
> 
> ...


 Yeah I completely agree. If they fix this somehow, I may be ok with it. But I LOVE BB and cancelled for this, so @ this point I'm wondering how worth it GB is to cancel BB. /:


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 10, 2012)

I agree with what someone said early. If they send me an email trying to make this right then I may stay with them. However, I'm not going to sign up to go on a waitlist or anything! I loved my GB and I understand they are still in beta but they should make this right without us having to worrying we will have to go back on a wait list!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 10, 2012)

The thing is that I get the sense that they don't really *have* to care right now.  They're full, and they have a waiting list, so it's kind of like an exclusive store.  The staff can be rude because even if ten people leave, twenty more will be clamoring to take their places.  There's probably a touch of "We don't care.  We don't *have* to care.  We're Exxon" going around as well.  Glossybox has a solid reputation around the rest of the world, so they can just look at the rest of their footprint and say, "Well, we're fine in the UK, Canada, India, etc.  We're not going to worry about the US.  It will all work out in the end.  And if those ten people don't like it, we'll just move on to the next ten people in line."


----------



## internetchick (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I laughed at the "unfortunate goat" part.  And...I agree.  My brush was rough.  Gave it to my 4 y.o. who was excited to have her own make-up brush.


 I think I will have to do that with mine. Tried using my oil and let it set for a few hours trick to make it soft, but nothing works. And the darn hairs actually tangled when I washed my brush. I have never had that happen before.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone gotten the resub email yet?


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry for all the ladies having issues with Glossybox......I hope you can get back in right away.  I'm thankful my payment went through and I loved the May box, but I don't agree with how they are handling this issue at all.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The thing is that I get the sense that they don't really *have* to care right now.  They're full, and they have a waiting list, so it's kind of like an exclusive store.  The staff can be rude because even if ten people leave, twenty more will be clamoring to take their places.  There's probably a touch of "We don't care.  We don't *have* to care.  We're Exxon" going around as well.  Glossybox has a solid reputation around the rest of the world, so they can just look at the rest of their footprint and say, "Well, we're fine in the UK, Canada, India, etc.  We're not going to worry about the US.  It will all work out in the end.  And if those ten people don't like it, we'll just move on to the next ten people in line."


 I suppose they could since they're the only one offering these caliber of products. But it would be incredibly unwise and its a dangerous attitude to have because as you know everyone on this forum talks and bad service = bad reputation and word spreads fast.  Plus, it seems like for a lot of people, the customer service is a huge part of their view of the subscription company. Plus with a $21 asking price, it's hard to take that kind of treatment.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 11, 2012)

And they didn't even let us know! We had to find out on our own.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, and they can get away with a lot right now while they're the new hot thing in the US, but good product or not, the "OOOH, SHINY NEW I NEED IT" feeling DOES fade, and customers will leave if they feel they aren't being cared for.
> ...


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And they didn't even let us know! We had to find out on our own.


 That's exactly what pisses me off. If I hadn't logged into my account for glossydots, I would not have known that my account was 'On Hold'...


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 11, 2012)

I just got off the phone with a glossybox CS rep and she told me that my charge didn't go through but not to worry because they would just try again. So Iâ€™m hoping that they will get this all fixed so i donâ€™t have to bother with resubbing.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got off the phone with a glossybox CS rep and she told me that my charge didn't go through but not to worry because they would just try again. So Iâ€™m hoping that they will get this all fixed so i donâ€™t have to bother with resubbing.


           I wonder if that stands true for all of us who are "on hold". My account still lists that status. Yeah, I was hoping they would deal with it by just charging the lot of us again. It would be so much easier for us. It would be one thing if 4 or 5 accounts had refused to process the charge, but it's looking like there are many customers complaining about the on hold status. 

          I've been visiting their facebook site and noticed that there were others complaining about this very thing. You know how you can see the posts by others on the right side of their facebook page? Those posts are gone. :-O Wonder why?


----------



## Kittables (Jun 11, 2012)

I just called customer service right now. I, too, was told that another charge should be attempted within the next 24 hours. So... yeah. That sounds cool to me.


----------



## AngiexR (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know last month was odd since they took on new subscriptions late in the month.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wonder if that stands true for all of us who are "on hold". My account still lists that status. Yeah, I was hoping they would deal with it by just charging the lot of us again. It would be so much easier for us. It would be one thing if 4 or 5 accounts had refused to process the charge, but it's looking like there are many customers complaining about the on hold status.
> ...


I saw that as well.  I thought at first that maybe too many people were complaining that the took down the "write on their wall" feature, but it looked like we just can't see other peoples posts anymore.  As long as they try a couple times till it goes thru I'll be happy.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 11, 2012)

> I just called customer service right now. I, too, was told that another charge should be attempted within the next 24 hours. So... yeah. That sounds cool to me.Â


 I hope they do! I guess we will see!


----------



## CLee06 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have followed these threads for awhile, but this is the first time I have posted.  I have been really excited about Glossybox, but unfortunately my account is also on hold.  I talked to Customer Service around 10am ET today and was told they had tried twice to charge the card and it hadn't gone through.  I'm not sure how she knew this because she never even asked for my name.  I asked if I would have a priority to sign up for next month and she said people who had accounts on hold would get advance notice of when the store would open back up, but it didnt sound like there would be any special preference for those of us "on hold".


----------



## CiciAnne (Jun 11, 2012)

did they take down their questions and comments section on their facebook? I was going to ask about my beauty profile but I see no section. :/


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CiciAnne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did they take down their questions and comments section on their facebook? I was going to ask about my beauty profile but I see no section. :/


 looks like it....kind of shady. :


----------



## CiciAnne (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like it....kind of shady. :


Yeah, now I'm worried. My account is still active an all but seeing all the mess that's happened to others and now they seemingly take that down worries me. I hope they get their ducks in a row quickly.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CLee06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have followed these threads for awhile, but this is the first time I have posted.  I have been really excited about Glossybox, but unfortunately my account is also on hold.  I talked to Customer Service around 10am ET today and was told they had tried twice to charge the card and it hadn't gone through.  I'm not sure how she knew this because she never even asked for my name.  I asked if I would have a priority to sign up for next month and she said people who had accounts on hold would get advance notice of when the store would open back up, but it didnt sound like there would be any special preference for those of us "on hold".


                Who did you get on the line? I got Nicole. Yeah, she took my name right away and then took a moment to pull up my account. She didn't say anything about having to resub, just that they would try to charge me again within 24 hours. Seriously, I hope they do try again! If they do and the charge STILL doesn't go through then they have some major problems. If they're having difficulty charging accounts, who's to say that they won't have the same issue when they open up more subs?


----------



## CLee06 (Jun 11, 2012)

I talked to Nicole as well--very strange how the information changed!


----------



## whigrose (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my notification that I was charged and had the same issue as last month: the address for both billing and shipping is an address that I haven't lived at in 8 years. I have no idea how they even got it unless it is somehow attached to my debit card. Anyway, I called them and they answered right away and said they fixed it in the system. Their CS is so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've called twice and they have been super nice each time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed it "takes" in their system this time!


 Wow! Hearing this and some other complaints like they couldn't handle a simple credit card number change makes me wonder about this company. Sweet is important, but so is competence!!! They are a business after all and these are basic problems that need to be fixed and should be handled by CS with relative ease. I'm sure they have growing pains, but still, not being able to fix minor issues like this is a big deal. I hope your change took as well. Maybe you'll be able to figure out what triggers this and somehow eliminate that old address from showing up???


----------



## whigrose (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TallCoolTexan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> TOTALLY love GB, and was so glad that they have charged for June already!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 And to Texas no less, I am guessing. Lipsticks and the like could melt with a shipping time like that in the TX heat. I may be in NJ now, but I am originally from GA, so I know a thing or two about southern heat, lol!


----------



## whigrose (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok so I'm a little frustrated, they told me it would be the middle of the month when they charged. I use a different account for subs like this because I don't need charges messing up my regular account! (Had a problem with one com charging me 6x accidentally which they credited me back but not all my $30 over draft fees, Im a teacher so i dont have a lot of extra$$$)So I was going put money on payday tomorrow thinking the 8th was plenty close enough to the middle of the month! I've liked everything about it except this. Wsh they would charge on a certain day like bb does! Hope it gets worked out!


 Heather--Please tell us, if you don't mind, who it was that charged you 6 times. That's a serious blunder. If I am subbed to that box, I would want to know so I could cancel pretty quickly. And you should fight for those overdraft fees. It was their mistake. They are the ones that caused the harm. If you can't get your money back, at least let others know. Overcharging by running a card twice is one thing, but 6 is inexcusable. They deserve to get bad press and a bad rep for that!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CLee06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I talked to Nicole as well--very strange how the information changed!


             Yeah, she didn't say I was charged twice. She just said that the charge didn't go through and that they would try again. When I asked when they would make a reattempt, she said, "Within 24 hours." I think they really did blunder when they opened the site too soon. As soon as people started flooding their site with subs too early, if I were in charge I would have canceled all their subs and made a formal apology on the facebook site stating that subscriptions weren't officially open. They're in over their heads! It just seems like their site is full of bugs right now. All that and yet they're accepting even MORE subs??


----------



## MissMonica (Jun 11, 2012)

Is anyone else having difficulties with the drag and drop questions for glossydots?  I've tried it in both IE and Firefox--on both, the text just highlights, but the boxes don't move.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone else having difficulties with the drag and drop questions for glossydots?  I've tried it in both IE and Firefox--on both, the text just highlights, but the boxes don't move.


 I did it in google chrome without a problem, so it could be a browser thing, but you would think they'd have it working for at least firefox.


----------



## arendish (Jun 11, 2012)

I just got the same email. They're going to try charging me again within the next 24 hours. I really hope it goes through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the same email. They're going to try charging me again within the next 24 hours. I really hope it goes through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


            Hmmm. Did it in any way resemble this: 

              "Thank you for contacting us. We attempted to charge your account last week and were unable to debit the funds for your June box. We will be attempting to charge your account again within the next 24 hours."

              I feel like they're cutting and pasting to us. *sigh* Well, I hope this all gets resolved! Even with all the trouble, I really do want my box.


----------



## cjeanette (Jun 11, 2012)

I got the e-mail saying there was a problem with my card.  I am wondering if it was because there was a debit card?  There has been enough money in the account to cover it?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the e-mail saying there was a problem with my card.  I am wondering if it was because there was a debit card?  There has been enough money in the account to cover it?


 Mine processed no problem on my debit...just an odd occurance they're having with accounts.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a side note, if anyone doesn't like their Burberry Lip Mist in Copper, and is willing to sell it to me, send me a PM.


----------



## arendish (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Did it in any way resemble this:
> ...


Yeah, that's word for word what I got.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess I got a brush from the bad batch. The bristles were extremely scratchy and it made a mess of my blush!


LOL, I must have had a bad batch because the same happened to me.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

Well anyway, I decided to email them again, this time with a sucky attitude I'll admit. And here is their response:

"Hello, 

  We will be reattempting to charge your account with in the next 24 hours. If we are unsuccessful we will email you with with details on what the next step will be. We are very sorry for the inconvenience.    Thank you!"     So hopefully all goes well this time, if not then I give up lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I laughed at the "unfortunate goat" part.  And...I agree.  My brush was rough.  Gave it to my 4 y.o. who was excited to have her own make-up brush.


lol I am going to give it to my little niece to play with too.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 11, 2012)

My email seemed to be someone giving me the same information but it wasn't cut and paste - just one long run on sentence!



> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the same email. They're going to try charging me again within the next 24 hours. I really hope it goes through.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Of course, my account is still on hold.


----------



## CiciAnne (Jun 11, 2012)

I actually found my brush to be pretty soft. No complaints about that here.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 11, 2012)

My account is still on hold with no email.  It has been on hold since June 7th so I guess I will check my credit card to see if they try to charge me again within 24 hours (like a lot of people are being told here.)  I think I will also call my credit card to see if there is something on their end that is weird.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My account is still on hold with no email.  It has been on hold since June 7th so I guess I will check my credit card to see if they try to charge me again within 24 hours (like a lot of people are being told here.)  I think I will also call my credit card to see if there is something on their end that is weird.


 Mine is also on hold since June 7th. I already called my bank to check if something could be wrong with my account. But, I was told there are no issues on my end...I just used my card today and I did not have any issues with the purchases. If the payment still does not go through, there's got to be something wrong only on their end. Especially since so many of them are having the issue...


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree.  I guess all we can do at this point is wait and see.  And hope that the charge in the next 24 hours goes through!  I really don't want to have to go through the resub process and miss getting a box!  Positive thoughts to all those affected that we get our June boxes!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, good luck to you ladies! Again, I think they will get this all sorted out. Hopefully we'll all be charged within the week and then when we get our boxes, we can all be happy and put this behind us... until the next time they attempt to charge our cards, that is. lol.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, good luck to you ladies! Again, I think they will get this all sorted out. Hopefully we'll all be charged within the week and then when we get our boxes, we can all be happy and put this behind us... until the next time they attempt to charge our cards, that is. lol.


 LOL! I hope not! I love glossybox but I don't think I love it enough to go through this again...especially at $21!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 12, 2012)

Just got an email from Glossybox that my payment went through. Looks like they are fixing the problem.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 12, 2012)

My payment went through... TWICE! Wth?


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

I just got 6 consecutive emails from Glossybox where I was charged THRICE for the June box.

Not pleased. Will call at 9am when their CS opens up: 1-855-738-1140.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 12, 2012)

just checked my account and it looks like the payment went through.  I think this was the payment for last months GB. So we will see if everthing goes smoothly for this month.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah I got charged twice, and immediately came here to see if I was the only one, I will be calling them...ahem, right now, Thanks for posting the number


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

These problems are eerily similar to myglam's early problems. It seems like they are using the same system which...doesn't seem to work properly.


----------



## arendish (Jun 12, 2012)

I was charged twice as well. Sigh. Looks like they're getting a call during my lunch hour.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 12, 2012)

I have three PENDING charges. I'll have to see if two drop off. Don't bother calling if the charges are pending, BTW. They can only do something when and if the pending charges post to the account.


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got 6 consecutive emails from Glossybox where I was charged THRICE for the June box.

Not pleased. Will call at 9am when their CS opens up: 1-855-738-1140.
Ok it took a while to get through to an actual person, but a few minutes ago they processed 2 refunds for the two extra boxes I was charged. The CS lady was very polite and efficient. My Charges were 'Payment Successful' when I looked this morning so they did charge me 2 extra times. I'll be checking my CC balance to see if the refunds came through.


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm so excited to see what we get this month!


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 12, 2012)

Nothing yet for me.  Still "On Hold".  *sigh*


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2012)

My card was charged twice as well.  I have to check with the credit card company to see if they are pending or went through.  they are both the new price showing the sales tax 23.05 (didn't have to pay on the 1st box).  Happy to be getting my box.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 12, 2012)

I got charged this morning as well. I hadn't actually looked at my account since filling out my surveys so not sure if mine was ever on hold. Going to check my credit card tho to make sure I wasn't charged twice. I'm in CA and was also charged tax on this box (but not on my first one) which tbh not really happy about since none of my other subs charge me tax seems this box is going to end up being more expensive than I originally anticipated. Wonder why it's only them that charges tax, could it be because it is higher priced than the others?


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 12, 2012)

My card was charged 3x also, I spoke to Nicole(right away) and she reassured me that 2 of them would be refunded and that everyone who is suppose to get a June box(I assume that means everyone with an "Active" and "On Hold" account).

I felt kind of bad for her, she seemed so flustered, granted she should be prepared for these situations, it's her job, but she sounded young and I felt bad.

I'm pretty confident they will get all of this squared away and everything will be fine.

P.S in the e-mail I got it said "Payment Succsessful" and in my account it said "Payment Review" and I asked Nicole about that and she said that the payment was successful and I shouldn't worry about the Payment Review one, that's for their end.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My card was charged 3x also, I spoke to Nicole(right away) and she reassured me that 2 of them would be refunded and that everyone who is suppose to get a June box(I assume that means everyone with an "Active" and "On Hold" account).
> 
> ...


 Well in her defense, her job isn't to fix these situations its to take the situations from the customer and have someone else fix them. She more than likely has no control over it, didn't know it happened, or how or why it happened, and was probably doing her best. Having worked as a CSR, I honestly think its one of the hardest jobs there is. People are so much bolder and more pushy over the phone and email than they are in person. If I had to choose between retail and being a CSR again, I'd pick retail...and I hated retail.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 12, 2012)

I love glossy but I'm thinking I'm not going to try an resub seeing all these issues! Maybe I'll wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Heather--Please tell us, if you don't mind, who it was that charged you 6 times. That's a serious blunder. If I am subbed to that box, I would want to know so I could cancel pretty quickly. And you should fight for those overdraft fees. It was their mistake. They are the ones that caused the harm. If you can't get your money back, at least let others know. Overcharging by running a card twice is one thing, but 6 is inexcusable. They deserve to get bad press and a bad rep for that!


 It was GoGo girlfriend! Ive tried to get my overdraft fees back but the bank says I have to get it back through them and they are out of business or "changed owners"according the last email I got! I talked to BBB and they said they had over 150 complaints since March! I don't think birchbox, glossybox, etc is as shady as this company but I just didn't want to take a chance! I had an extra account from before I was married so I decided to use this account for my subs! The lady at glossybox emailed me and said they would re try in the next 24 hours which was sent around 3pm yesturday but so far it has not happened! I hope it does!


----------



## arendish (Jun 12, 2012)

I checked just now and (without me calling) one of the charges was gone, so I think they're fixing everything.


----------



## whigrose (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was GoGo girlfriend! Ive tried to get my overdraft fees back but the bank says I have to get it back through them and they are out of business or "changed owners"according the last email I got! I talked to BBB and they said they had over 150 complaints since March! I don't think birchbox, glossybox, etc is as shady as this company but I just didn't want to take a chance! I had an extra account from before I was married so I decided to use this account for my subs!
> 
> The lady at glossybox emailed me and said they would re try in the next 24 hours which was sent around 3pm yesturday but so far it has not happened! I hope it does!


 Well, I am not surprised as I've heard nothing but bad stuff about GGG.  If they declared bankruptcy before going out of business, you are stuck.  But if they just sold their company to new owners, the new owners take over the debts and responsibilities of the business prior to it changing ownership, as far as I know.  Same if they just went out of business without declaring bankruptcy--they would still owe you.  Finding them and actually getting the money in your hands is another matter entirely, however.  

I also suggest putting pressure on the bank by at least telling them because of their overdraft charges, you are strongly considering switching banks.  That tactic may not work, but is worth a try.  I have gotten phone calls from my new bank over charges that looked suspicious to them, even though they were valid.  Six identical charges from the same company should have sent up red flags.  Your bank should have caught the issue after only 3 charges went through (at the most, assuming it happened within a few days of one another) and they should have put them on hold while contacting you.  Try to find a bank who has a system to deal with things like this and, even if you don't really want to switch banks, show your current bank the policy of the new bank you are 'considering.'  It is simply inexcusable on the part of GGG, but I think the bank did wrong too.  Best of luck!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked just now and (without me calling) one of the charges was gone, so I think they're fixing everything.


                   Thanks for posting this! I, too, was just refunded the extra $21.


----------



## whigrose (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was GoGo girlfriend! Ive tried to get my overdraft fees back but the bank says I have to get it back through them and they are out of business or "changed owners"according the last email I got! I talked to BBB and they said they had over 150 complaints since March! I don't think birchbox, glossybox, etc is as shady as this company but I just didn't want to take a chance! I had an extra account from before I was married so I decided to use this account for my subs!
> 
> The lady at glossybox emailed me and said they would re try in the next 24 hours which was sent around 3pm yesturday but so far it has not happened! I hope it does!


 Oh, one more thing--I know you said you had a separate account just for subscription boxes.  Obviously, if you are going to put pressure on the bank, it would work better if you have your regular banking account with them too (and mention it as well).  But that aside, maybe you could look into prepaid debit/credit cards instead of a separate checking account like this?  Just a thought.  That way, if there is no money on the card, the charge just won't go through.  It still may have allowed a few extra charges, so you still might have lost some money, but you wouldn't have been hit with all those horrible overdrafts at least.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 12, 2012)

Has anyone received an apology from Glossybox yet? I just received one in my email. I believe they will be crediting those of us that had the problems with 100 glossydots. Pretty sweet deal!


----------



## arendish (Jun 12, 2012)

This is the email I just received from Glossybox:

*Dear Sydney,*

Due to technical changes, *your credit card may have been charged multiple times.* We are of course in the process of refunding your money. Please allow 3-5 business days for your bank to recognize this change and you will only receive the June box as ordered.

*As an apology for the inconvenience this may have caused you, we are adding a 100 GLOSSYDots to your customer account. *

Again, we apologize for any inconvenience caused by this and thank you for your understanding.

For any further questions please don't hesitate to contact us.

Your GLOSSYBOX team


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 12, 2012)

^ I got the same email (addressed to me, ofc). I *do* appreciate the follow-up and the recognition that this was a system-wide issue.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey y'all, has anyone else not been charged yet that got the email that they would be charged in the next 24 hours? I'm really tired of worrying about this box! I'm about at the point where if it does good, but if not I'm not calling or emailing anymore!


----------



## tilliefairy (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey y'all, has anyone else not been charged yet that got the email that they would be charged in the next 24 hours? I'm really tired of worrying about this box! I'm about at the point where if it does good, but if not I'm not calling or emailing anymore!


 I haven't gotten any email from GB! The only reason i knew about all of this is the MT forum. I said in a previous post that my GB account says that my payment went through but I just checked nothing is posted on my bank statement. This is getting pretty frustrating.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hey y'all, has anyone else not been charged yet that got the email that they would be charged in the next 24 hours? I'm really tired of worrying about this box! I'm about at the point where if it does good, but if not I'm not calling or emailing anymore!


 I have not been charged yet.  Although I never got an e-mail stating I would be charged again in the next 24 hours.  I sent an e-mail to GB last Friday (I think) and they responded over the weekend saying that I would need to resubscribe.  I guess the e-mails about them trying again to charge folks went out after that.  But at any rate, there has been no attempt to charge me and my account is still on hold.  I will give it until tomorrow morning and I will contact them again.


----------



## reepy (Jun 12, 2012)

Just got this: 

Due to technical changes, your credit card may have been charged multiple times. We are of course in the process of refunding your money. Please allow 3-5 business days for your bank to recognize this change and you will only receive the June box as ordered.

As an apology for the inconvenience this may have caused you, we are adding a 100 GLOSSYDots to your customer account.

Again, we apologize for any inconvenience caused by this and thank you for your understanding.

For any further questions please don't hesitate to contact us.
 

My dashboard says payment went thru today.  None of the charges have hit my credit card yet (I think).  This happened after they told me I'd have to resubscribe, mind you.  (I didn't.)


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

Now they're charging twice? That sucks. You know what, I should be happy mine is still on hold. I won't email them about the issue anymore lol. If I see an item from the box I like I'll go looking for it and will purchase. So will be an onlooker for now on


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah I got the same e-mail, YAY extra GlossyDots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see what's June's Glossybox!!!  I hope it's equally as awesome as May!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 12, 2012)

Yeah, I found out I was charged 3x this morning &amp; called immediately. The girl was very apologetic &amp; reassured me that I'd be refunded and an email would be sent out....sure enough, within a few hours, that site wide email was sent to me! So now I'm being refunded &amp; getting 100 extra glossydots for the inconvenience. I guess I could handle that! lol


----------



## lovepink (Jun 12, 2012)

Checked my credit card and only one charge pending!  Yay!  Checked the spam folder and found the 100 Glossydots email.  Overall I am happy I am getting a box and won't have to wait till subscriptions open!  Can't wait to see what we get!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 12, 2012)

This is exactly why I use a prepaid card for all my subs. SMH @Glossybox!
 ​


----------



## MrsRyno (Jun 13, 2012)

This might not be the case, but my card has been refused several times because the bank (orthe charge clearing company) thought the transaction w suspicious. In almost every case, the bank did not know it occurred until I called, and in at least one case, the bank did not know for at least a day or so later. On at least one occasion, it was a unknown company trying to access the account. The others were just pains (think visiting my parents out of state or my favorite, turning off my card at 5am on black Friday because it has been used three different locations since midnight- they didn't even notify my bank of the hold until hours later, after it had been removed.) Just another thing to think about....


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

Um I don't know how they were able to charge my credit card given that it was expired (same # but diff exp date and code) but somehow they did lol. I received 2 emails letting me know my June box order went through ... Just when I accepted yesterday that I was OK without a box and had stopped contacting them.

If box is good again I'll keep subscription but I really don't care to pay that much for a box although I go ape sh!t spending way too much money shopping online lol.


----------



## reepy (Jun 13, 2012)

I did see multiple charges on my card this AM, but I'm assuming I'll see the credits for them soon.  I'm in NY and did not pay tax last month, but this month there is tax on it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just called to see how they were able to find new card info lol...still confused but oh well. She said the box is very nice this month


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is exactly why I use a prepaid card for all my subs. SMH @Glossybox!​


  Same here! I use a pre-loaded card for Glossybox but I use my regular debit card for BB and SS. Mine went through without a hitch the first time they charged me. I wonder if that plays a significant role.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow ignore my rambling above. Just found out by my bank that you can still make payments up to 3 weeks with an expired card date even if you have a new one. I feel silly now lol. *gets back to work*


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here! I use a pre-loaded card for Glossybox but I use my regular debit card for BB and SS. Mine went through without a hitch the first time they charged me. I wonder if that plays a significant role.


 ​Idk but if they did try charging me twice they wouldnt get anywhere lol. I dont put the cash on my card until its billing time 



GB


----------



## lovepink (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe they have been viewing this thread I thought it was nice they apologized on their FB wall for all the double charges and issues.


----------



## Tulipp (Jun 13, 2012)

I know that i'm probably a bit late, but do they charge $21.00 a month?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that i'm probably a bit late, but do they charge $21.00 a month?


 yes, and taxes also if you live in NY or CA


----------



## eparks53 (Jun 13, 2012)

Yep $21.00 a month (plus tax in Ca.). I was really happy with May's box though so I think it's worth the money to get larger samples of higher end stuff.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tulipp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know that i'm probably a bit late, but do they charge $21.00 a month?


 Lol that face cracks me up every time.

Anyone know when they will charge again for next month's box? I want to make sure I have enough time to cancel just in case I don't like this box.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

They charged most ppl already for June's box.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

^July's box? Oh ok. They move fast. Thanks.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^July's box? Oh ok. They move fast. Thanks.


 No, they ship out the last week of the month. So the one we received the 1st week of June is actually May's box. And the one they have already charged us for, June's box ships out at the end of June so we will actually receive it the first week of July. Weird, I know.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, they ship out the last week of the month. So the one we received the 1st week of June is actually May's box. And the one they have already charged us for, June's box ships out at the end of June so we will actually receive it the first week of July. Weird, I know.


 I was hoping they charged us a little earlier this month so they could ship out a little earlier than last month... but then they had all the credit card issues so who knows. I don't mind getting the box at the end of the month but I'd like to at least recieve it in the month of that box. If it's a june box, we should all receive it in June! LOL!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, they ship out the last week of the month. So the one we received the 1st week of June is actually May's box. And the one they have already charged us for, June's box ships out at the end of June so we will actually receive it the first week of July. Weird, I know.


 Thanks!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok ladies, I just got an email saying the JUNE GLOSSYBOX IS NOW AVAIL!!!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 14, 2012)

I just signed up for mine! I told myself I wouldn't because it's 21bucks, but I just....    couldn't ....    help .....    myself....lol. 

So excited! Can't wait to see what they have in store for us! I'll drop Julep to make up the difference! Sorry Julep!


----------



## surelyslim (Jun 14, 2012)

Yay, I was just going post. You girls are definitely quick!


----------



## surelyslim (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like I'll either need more income or start deciding the subscriptions I want to keep. I can't wait to share some of these items with my friends (and trades!)


----------



## surelyslim (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry for spamming so quickly, but just have some unanswered questions. @Mandy Kane, how many emails did you receive after placing an order? I see one for checking confirmation, order invoice and order #. Hopefully they're all for the same order!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah- glad it was in their news feed on FB that they opened up because I did not get any email telling me it was open (like they said would happen)

I have 3 emails from them tho:

invoice for 21 bucks,

notice that payment was a sucsess,

and the third one is thanks for ordering, here's how you can check on your order.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Sorry for spamming so quickly, but just have some unanswered questions. @Mandy Kane, how many emails did you receive after placing an order? I see one for checking confirmation, order invoice and order #. Hopefully they're all for the same order!


 Yes, thats correct... I got 2 or maybe even 3 my 1st order, so you should be good.


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah just got myself a glossybox!  I have been patiently waiting after missing the first sign-up email - I was on vacation when it went out.  My BF is going to be so mad when he wakes up...BB, Sample Society...and now Glossybox!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just signed up too! I told myself I wouldn't because of all the problems they're still having but I just couldn't help it! Oh dear...


----------



## maclothier (Jun 14, 2012)

I just signed up for mine too!  I received four emails! Also, I did NOT receive an email that subscriptions were open.  I just happened to check at the right time!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

Those of you who took the plunge and ordered the GB you will not be disappointed. Last month was totally worth $21 for me and it's actually a pleasure unboxing it. The packaging is superb.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

Its all over Fb as well, so they should be sold out again fast. Im trying to wakeup my darn sister &amp; of course her phones off! SMH​


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 14, 2012)

Is anyone else being charged tax? I saw on their FB page some in Cali was. Is this the case for residents in Cali and New York?

Edit: I just saw this was answered. Sorry about that.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Those of you who took the plunge and ordered the GB you will not be disappointed. Last month was totally worth $21 for me and it's actually a pleasure unboxing it. The packaging is superb. Â


 I'm glad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was a little worried at first but I'm hoping it will be worth it to me.


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 14, 2012)

Also, I saw on their FB page that a girl said she tried to unsubscribe, but couldn't. Is this done only via phone or is there an option to do it via your account? I haven't subbed yet so I can't see that page. Thanks!


----------



## bloo (Jun 14, 2012)

Do you think the items in the email might be what we are getting for June?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, I saw on their FB page that a girl said she tried to unsubscribe, but couldn't. Is this done only via phone or is there an option to do it via your account? I haven't subbed yet so I can't see that page. Thanks!


 Yes, it only by phone for right now. There in the process of updating the site so hopefully that option will be available soon.​


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, it only by phone for right now. There in the process of updating the site so hopefully that option will be available soon.​


 Oooo thank you! If I get the 6 month one they don't recharge me at the end of the sub, right? I called just to see...and they didn't answer


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2012)

I signed up for one, despite the fact that I'm still a bit leery of all their issues. I couldn't resist!


----------



## bloo (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo thank you! If I get the 6 month one they don't recharge me at the end of the sub, right? I called just to see...and they didn't answer


 If their customer service is run on the west coast it's only 7am there. They might not be open yet.


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If their customer service is run on the west coast it's only 7am there. They might not be open yet.


 Oh I thought they had an office in NYC, but shipped from Cali. But yeah maybe customer service is there too. Thanks. I'll try again later then.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 14, 2012)

I got the email also that June boxes are available and quantities are limited, etc.. but I'm already subscribed and my june payment has been made so that's weird, LOL! I can't wait to see what we get in the box! EEEEEEE!


----------



## bloo (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the email also that June boxes are available and quantities are limited, etc.. but I'm already subscribed and my june payment has been made so that's weird, LOL! I can't wait to see what we get in the box! EEEEEEE!


 Same thing here.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for one, despite the fact that I'm still a bit leery of all their issues. I couldn't resist!


You are seeing  problems here, but there are hundreds of thousands of people who are having no problems. My sign up was smooth, charge was smooth, shipping went fine and I've had no problems whatsoever. It's just that if you have a normal, good experience you don't post about it on a message board.


----------



## mjbono (Jun 14, 2012)

I was super excited for Glossybox to come to the US but when I found out the box was $21, I thought "theres no way I'm going to spend that much on another subscription box". I have been consistently disappointed with my birchboxes and I finally unsubscribed. Now that I know Glossybox is legit and worth the money, I'm subscribing. It may be two times as much as birchbox, but I have a feeling I'm not going to be disappointed with it and I would rather spend money on stuff that I'm actually going to use!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 14, 2012)

I just wanted to say something nice about the recent customer service experience I had with Glossybox on Monday. My account like many others was on hold and when I called Glossybox, I spoke to *Nicole* and she said they would attempt to charge my CC again. I suggested changing the card information if necessary since I had a debit card on file. She said it was not possible as of now to change that info and that I would have to resubscribe with the new card info. But, yesterday, my card was charged and I got the confirmation email too. What's really nice about this whole experience is that, Nicole said she would give me a call to let me know when the subscriptions open up again so I can sign up with the new card info and today she actually did call me! I mean, I really did not expect her to, what with all the calls they might be receiving with the recent fiasco....I might stay with them for some more time just because of this!LOL!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 14, 2012)

I already have monthly, but am tempted to switch to yearly. I wonder if the quality of box will decline like other boxes have in the past? 

Decisions decisions!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are seeing  problems here, but there are hundreds of thousands of people who are having no problems. My sign up was smooth, charge was smooth, shipping went fine and I've had no problems whatsoever. It's just that if you have a normal, good experience you don't post about it on a message board.


  Same here! I have had nothing but positive experiences  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You are seeing  problems here, but there are hundreds of thousands of people who are having no problems. My sign up was smooth, charge was smooth, shipping went fine and I've had no problems whatsoever. It's just that if you have a normal, good experience you don't post about it on a message board.


 I havent had any problems at all either


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 14, 2012)

Nothing but positives for me too. I have never had an issue that I have had to call or email (besides the beauty profile which I feel isn't really an issue). Don't get discouraged.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbirdxo (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was super excited for Glossybox to come to the US but when I found out the box was $21, I thought "theres no way I'm going to spend that much on another subscription box". I have been consistently disappointed with my birchboxes and I finally unsubscribed. Now that I know Glossybox is legit and worth the money, I'm subscribing. It may be two times as much as birchbox, but I have a feeling I'm not going to be disappointed with it and I would rather spend money on stuff that I'm actually going to use!


 I was the same way, but it's so worth it! Even just opening it was nice. It was like Christmas! Everything was packaged so nice and the box itself is super nice and reusable! I'm still on the fence about whether or not to just cancel Birchbox. They've been disappointing for months, but it always seems when I unsub something they get awesome right after XD

Between Glossybox, Birchbox, and LBB I'm spending $80 a month on these subscription services =X


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already have monthly, but am tempted to switch to yearly. I wonder if the quality of box will decline like other boxes have in the past?
> 
> Decisions decisions!


 I am considering a 6 month subscription as well. I like that we all get the same box, so I am more inclined to purchase a 6 month or year subscription to GB than to BB.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 14, 2012)

Nothing but positives here also! The only issue I ever had was when the trend guide and card thingy were left out of my "free" box. I emailed them and they emailed me back a couple hours later and apologized, and said they would send them to me. They spent over 6 bucks to rush those to me when the box they were supposed to be in was free anyways since I won it! They even included a hand written note in a Glossybox notecard apologizing for it and it was so sweet! That, the quality of the products and just overall how amazing the boxes that I have gotten so far are... I'm staying because it's worth 21.00 to me!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am considering a 6 month subscription as well. I like that we all get the same box, so I am more inclined to purchase a 6 month or year subscription to GB than to BB.


 I agree there. I have an annual subscription to Birchbox but tend to get the worse boxes so I regret buying the annual now. The great thing about annual for me though is that I pay once and forget about it. My wallet hurts for a little while, but then I forget about it and have "free" boxes all year. 

I went ahead and did the yearly subscription, but I had to email them to cancel my monthly one. Something tells em I'm going to end up with 2 June boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I realize that, but the particular issue I was mostly concerned with was shared by several regular posters here, not just people coming here looking to complain. I was worried because one poster got triple charged, and there are parts of the month when a surprise $63 charge would overdraw my account!
> ...


 Same here, I was worried with my account being on hold and other issues. But with the customer service I experienced I feel much better about being subscribed. I am also really close to canceling BB, but probably won't since they do have the best points system. I mean, getting back at least 4 to 5 dollars back in points every month according to me, is great!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I realize that, but the particular issue I was mostly concerned with was shared by several regular posters here, not just people coming here looking to complain. I was worried because one poster got triple charged, and there are parts of the month when a surprise $63 charge would overdraw my account!
> ...


No you are right their problems are real and valid, but I'm just pointing out not everyone had those problems. Hopefully you love your first box as much as I loved mine. I found my HG lipstick in the Burberry Lip Mist in Copper.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 14, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No you are right their problems are real and valid, but I'm just pointing out not everyone had those problems. Hopefully you love your first box as much as I loved mine. I found my HG lipstick in the Burberry Lip Mist in Copper.





 I found my HG toothpaste in the Marvis Whitening toothpaste! And I love that it's from Italy! That makes it more fun!



> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here, I was worried with my account being on hold and other issues. But with the customer service I experienced I feel much better about being subscribed. I am also really close to canceling BB, but probably won't since they do have the best points system. I mean, getting back at least 4 to 5 dollars back in points every month according to me, is great!
> 
> ...


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 14, 2012)

I was wondering about changing from monthly to yearly... So you "added" a yearly sub to your monthly sub account then called to cancel the monthly? If that is the case I may to see if they work out the bugs before going annual.
 

Edit: this was for theredwonder's post, somehow it didn't quote the post


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 14, 2012)

Just received an invite email!! YEAH!!!






Signed up monthly starting with June box.

If they are/and continue to be as good as they started...bye bye BB


----------



## mlsephora (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you think the items in the email might be what we are getting for June?


_         I was wondering that too..._


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering about changing from monthly to yearly... So you "added" a yearly sub to your monthly sub account then called to cancel the monthly? If that is the case I may to see if they work out the bugs before going annual.
> 
> Edit: this was for theredwonder's post, somehow it didn't quote the post


 When I emailed cs to ask about this a few weeks ago, they said just buy the annual and tell them to cancel the monthly. I couldn't get a hold of anyone on the Glossybox line, so I emailed them to cancel it. I did it a few hours ago, so hopefully I hear back soon. I'm hoping it will be painless.

Edit: I just called and Nicole took care of the subscription switch and refunded my double June box charge.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 14, 2012)

Just signed up today!!! I didnt get an e-mail or anything but found out subscriptions were open from another member here on MUT! Im so glad I saw her post about it otherwise I would have missed out! Anyways, it said the box should ship between the 20th-26th of this month. Is that the same time they started shipping last month? Do they leak any spoliers, pictures of previews like we have found for Birchbox?

xX


----------



## dreile (Jun 14, 2012)

I just got signed up too!! Yea!  

When does Glossybox send their shipments out?

Edit:   Sorry, got the answer from the above post which was not there when I sent my question.  (I think I must have needed  to refresh!)   LOL


----------



## OiiO (Jun 14, 2012)

I also just subscribed earlier today. I had my doubts after seeing all those comments about double and triple charges and other bugs, but after reading more about the amazing customer service and the quality of the products I was convinced that it's worth it.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up today!!! I didnt get an e-mail or anything but found out subscriptions were open from another member here on MUT! Im so glad I saw her post about it otherwise I would have missed out! Anyways, it said the box should ship between the 20th-26th of this month. Is that the same time they started shipping last month? Do they leak any spoliers, pictures of previews like we have found for Birchbox?
> 
> xX


  So far there have been no spoilers with Glossybox. I think it's fun that way too. Then when one of the first people get their box, we get all antsy for them to post a pic up so we can see what we're all getting. And so far, everyone gets the same thing but last month the shades of nail polish were different so we were all hopeful to get the color we wanted, lol! Every product in the box was from a different country so that's a fun concept which I hope continues with each box.


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I emailed cs to ask about this a few weeks ago, they said just buy the annual and tell them to cancel the monthly. I couldn't get a hold of anyone on the Glossybox line, so I emailed them to cancel it. I did it a few hours ago, so hopefully I hear back soon. I'm hoping it will be painless.
> ...


So can someone only sgo annual when subs are open? Bleh. I'll just wait it out.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So can someone only sgo annual when subs are open? Bleh. I'll just wait it out.


 That's what they told me a few weeks ago. I think they should definitely add an upgrade feature that you can use anytime. It's not like you're taking a box away from someone else if you were monthly to begin with.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *theredwonder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already have monthly, but am tempted to switch to yearly. I wonder if the quality of box will decline like other boxes have in the past?
> 
> Decisions decisions!


              I'm sticking with monthly just in case they do decline. But I'd been looking forward to Glossybox since I saw the UK unboxings. I can't imagine

giving it up anytime soon. It's too much fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 14, 2012)

Ugh, I caved even though I have to pay extra because I live in CA. I wish they would just eat the cost like other sample box companies. I got rid of one of my Birchbox subscriptions.


----------



## MsMelly (Jun 14, 2012)

For the second month in a row I got an invite to purchase a Glossybox. And for the second time in a row I had trouble ordering! This time there was no box to enter my state abbreviation. What gives????

Has anyone else experienced anything like that (not letting you enter address or other information)?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

> For the second month in a row I got an invite to purchase a Glossybox. And for the second time in a row I had trouble ordering! This time there was no box toÂ enter my state abbreviation. What gives???? Has anyone else experienced anything like that (not letting you enter address or other information)?Â


 It might be your browser. I subscribed last month using google chrome and had zero issues.


----------



## MsMelly (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh!  Okay, that makes sense. I'll try to order on another computer with a different browser. Thanks* Yanelib27*!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 14, 2012)

Has anyone who had credit card issues and got the email from Glossybox about the Glossydots had the Glossydots credit to their account?  I noticed that mine have not been credited (granted it has been less than a week) but did not know if it was an issue unique to me or everyone!


----------



## Shayna11 (Jun 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if you have to call to cancel?  I am not seeing a place to do it on the website.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, you have to call to cancel.



> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you have to call to cancel?  I am not seeing a place to do it on the website.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who had credit card issues and got the email from Glossybox about the Glossydots had the Glossydots credit to their account?  I noticed that mine have not been credited (granted it has been less than a week) but did not know if it was an issue unique to me or everyone!


 I haven't seen my glossy dots credited to my account yet either, however, the extra charges have already been taken care of on my card. So I guess it's unique to you and me! lol


----------



## giggles1972 (Jun 14, 2012)

I got an email today and caved and decided to sign up so this will be my first box.


----------



## JessP (Jun 14, 2012)

Super excited that they opened up sub spots today! I also live in CA so have to pay the tax, but from what I saw re: last month's box, it'll be worth it. I may actually make an effort to keep the contents of this box a surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 14, 2012)

I totally forgot that I signed up for notifications from GB! Yay! This will be my first Glossybox- I have heard great things!


----------



## JessP (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh! Now that I'm thinking about it - did anyone else who signed up today have problems filling out the Beauty Profile? I didn't have time to fill it out when I subscribed before work this morning, and now the form won't show up while trying to fill it out on the site.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 14, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## JessP (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed them about this last week, and this was their response:
> ...


 Thanks so much for letting me know, I appreciate it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! Now that I'm thinking about it - did anyone else who signed up today have problems filling out the Beauty Profile? I didn't have time to fill it out when I subscribed before work this morning, and now the form won't show up while trying to fill it out on the site.


 ​Ive been sub'd since May &amp; still not able to update my profile.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super excited that they opened up sub spots today! I also live in CA so have to pay the tax, but from what I saw re: last month's box, it'll be worth it. I may actually make an effort to keep the contents of this box a surprise!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I always think that too and then it goes out the window as soon as I see someone post their box lol I have no patience


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh! Now that I'm thinking about it - did anyone else who signed up today have problems filling out the Beauty Profile? I didn't have time to fill it out when I subscribed before work this morning, and now the form won't show up while trying to fill it out on the site.


I didn't have any problems, I signed up around 3-4pm. Hope that helps! Im sure it will become available soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jun 14, 2012)

> I always think that too and then it goes out the window as soon as I see someone post their box lol I have no patienceÂ


 Totally agree! It will definitely be a true test of patience if I somehow manage to let it stay a surprise!


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​Ive been sub'd since May &amp; still not able to update my profile.


 I signed up today and it let me!


----------



## JessP (Jun 14, 2012)

> I didn't have any problems, I signed up around 3-4pm. Hope that helps! Im sure it will become available soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sweet thanks for letting me know! I'll try again in a bit!


----------



## missionista (Jun 15, 2012)

Got an e-mail from them today, and signed up.  I'm excited!


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 15, 2012)

I just signed up for my first one! So excited- decided to drop Julep so I could add this instead, I'm sure it's going to be worth it.


----------



## BFaire06 (Jun 16, 2012)

Just signed up!  A little confused as to when boxes start shipping...we get it at the end of the month?  And I was reading through last months thread...sometimes it even comes during the beginning of the next?


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just signed up!  A little confused as to when boxes start shipping...we get it at the end of the month?  And I was reading through last months thread...sometimes it even comes during the beginning of the next?


 This is only going to be their second month, so there's not really a "sometimes" to go by yet.  They state that they ship out during the last week of the month.  I received my shipping notice for May's box -- their first -- on the 25th, although it was actually shipped on the 24th, and I received it on the 31st.  My aunt's box was shipped later, and she received it around June 7th, if I recall correctly.  And I notice some wording on the site when you first sign up that bugs me because it's just wishy-washy and unprofessional:  "First shipment is probably between Jun 26, 2012 and June 30, 2012."  "*Probably*"?  It makes it sound like it may or may not be shipped out at all, which is the wrong impression to give here.  Bad wording here.  Better wording:  "Estimated shipping date."

I wish they would adjust the month attached to the box and call it whatever month most people actually *receive* the box, so what they called the May box would actually be the June box.  I think that would address a lot of the confusion, but on the other hand, then you would have people pissed that they got charged for the July box at the beginning of June.  Maybe adjust their shipping a little bit so the boxes go out closer to midmonth than at the end?  There's got to be a way to shift everything around so the it's-the-May-box-but-I-didn't-get-it-until-June thing is cut down.


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 16, 2012)

I was just kinda shocked as to how quickly I was charged for June's box. Looking back at my bank statement I was charged on the 8th when I received my May box on June 1st! I would much rather them charge on a certain day every month (like the 15th or something) or charge 10 days before shipping like Birchbox does. *Sigh*


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wasn't the May box the free/contest box; the recent box (charged in early May and shipped on May 26th) the June box; and the box just charged and shipping at the end of June actually the July box? A couple of other services do it this way- you pay a month in advance for the next month's box. I am pretty sure Glossybox does call the free box the May box and the box with the Phyto and Burberry the June box, and the upcoming box the July one.

ETA: Now I can't find where I found that info on which box goes with which month.....







> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is only going to be their second month, so there's not really a "sometimes" to go by yet.  They state that they ship out during the last week of the month.  I received my shipping notice for May's box -- their first -- on the 25th, although it was actually shipped on the 24th, and I received it on the 31st.  My aunt's box was shipped later, and she received it around June 7th, if I recall correctly.  And I notice some wording on the site when you first sign up that bugs me because it's just wishy-washy and unprofessional:  "First shipment is probably between Jun 26, 2012 and June 30, 2012."  "*Probably*"?  It makes it sound like it may or may not be shipped out at all, which is the wrong impression to give here.  Bad wording here.  Better wording:  "Estimated shipping date."
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 16, 2012)

> Wasn't the May box the free/contest box; the recent box (charged in early May and shipped on May 26th) the June box; and the box just charged and shipping at the end of June actually the July box? A couple of other services do it this way- you pay a month in advance for the next month's box. I am pretty sure Glossybox does call the free box the May box and the box with the Phyto and Burberry the June box, and the upcoming box the July one. ETA: Now I can't find where I found that info on which box goes with which month.....


 April was the contest box. May box shipped end of May &amp; June box will be shipping in about a week or two. Hope this helps


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't think so, because in the invite email that I just got the other day, it said subscriptions for the June box were open. Which is weird to me, but whatev...they can call it the January box as long as it's good.



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't the May box the free/contest box; the recent box (charged in early May and shipped on May 26th) the June box; and the box just charged and shipping at the end of June actually the July box? A couple of other services do it this way- you pay a month in advance for the next month's box. I am pretty sure Glossybox does call the free box the May box and the box with the Phyto and Burberry the June box, and the upcoming box the July one.
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> April was the contest box. May box shipped end of May &amp; June box will be shipping in about a week or two. Hope this helps


 Linnabunnie has it.  To double-check what Glossybox considers to be the box for which month, if you go to the Glossybox page for the May box, you will see everything in their first real box after subscriptions opened, and the April page shows the contest box.

Also, ahhh!  I can't believe we're less than two weeks away from shipping already, yet at the same time, it seems like it's been ages since the first box arrived!  Time is going by very strangely.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is only going to be their second month, so there's not really a "sometimes" to go by yet.  They state that they ship out during the last week of the month.  I received my shipping notice for May's box -- their first -- on the 25th, although it was actually shipped on the 24th, and I received it on the 31st.  My aunt's box was shipped later, and she received it around June 7th, if I recall correctly.  And I notice some wording on the site when you first sign up that bugs me because it's just wishy-washy and unprofessional:  "First shipment is probably between Jun 26, 2012 and June 30, 2012."  "*Probably*"?  It makes it sound like it may or may not be shipped out at all, which is the wrong impression to give here.  Bad wording here.  Better wording:  "Estimated shipping date."
> ...


 I know! I wish they just get their shipping dates sorted out. It is sort of confusing....since we got the box in June, many people think that it is the June box, when in fact it was the May box that we received. Oh and I completely agree, 'probably' is not exactly the term we want to read when we want info on when we can expect our boxes!


----------



## JessP (Jun 16, 2012)

> I don't think so, because in the invite email that I just got the other day, it said subscriptions for the June box were open. Which is weird to me, but whatev...they can call it the January box as long as it's good.


 Ha! Cracking up over this lol. I totally agree!


----------



## MSavage (Jun 18, 2012)

So over the weekend I signed up for Glossybox.  I was super excited and then I started to worry when I never got an email confirmation.  I checked my card statement and it had been charged so I tried calling 1-855-738-1140 on Sunday.  However, the hours are Mon-Fri.  So I tried today, 3 times! Now it's saying the number is no longer in service.  So I emailed via the contact us on the Glossybox site.  Having read over these postings....I am getting more worried and thinking this was not the best plan.  Any advice?  Any other numbers to contact Glossybox customer service?

Thanks,

Micah


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

You're right, the # is no longer in service, that's something they should have mentioned...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

Well I asked them about it on Twitter and their response is (someone else had asked too):

"Our customer service number is currently down. Please email any questions to [email protected] or tweet us @*glossyboxushelp*. xx"
 

https://twitter.com/#!/glossyboxushelp


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MSavage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So over the weekend I signed up for Glossybox.  I was super excited and then I started to worry when I never got an email confirmation.  I checked my card statement and it had been charged so I tried calling 1-855-738-1140 on Sunday.  However, the hours are Mon-Fri.  So I tried today, 3 times! Now it's saying the number is no longer in service.  So I emailed via the contact us on the Glossybox site.  Having read over these postings....I am getting more worried and thinking this was not the best plan.  Any advice?  Any other numbers to contact Glossybox customer service?
> 
> ...


 

tried too, number is not in service.

they tweeted :


about a minute ago we said, Our customer service number is currently down. Please email any questions to [email protected] or tweet us @glossyboxushelp. xx


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I asked them about it on Twitter and their response is:
> 
> ...


 ?? customer service # is down? Why would it be down?


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ?? customer service # is down? Why would it be down?


Yeah, no reason to be, that's silly. Ugh.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 18, 2012)

*Just got this in an email... *


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why are they interested in MORE business when it seems they can barely keep up with the business they do have!? Sorry for the overuse of question marks on my last 2 comments, but seriously though


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 18, 2012)

i don't think i'd want to refer any of my friends to them right now. unless i'm looking for a break-up excuse.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 18, 2012)

Ya... It would make sense to take care all of their "difficulties" first. Their just doing waaay too much right now


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jess Bailey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i don't think i'd want to refer any of my friends to them right now. unless i'm looking for a break-up excuse.


 good point!


----------



## Cylarne (Jun 18, 2012)

They do respond very fast to emails though. I asked them to change my shipping address, I sent my email on Sunday night and got a response at 9:30 this morning, then I got another response today an hour after I sent the information they needed. I'm pretty happy with them so far.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 18, 2012)

Glossybox tips for wearing makeup to an interview. This stuff should be common knowledge IMO, but I know its not! Good tips for anyone, whether looking for a job or already in the workforce.  

http://shine.yahoo.com/beauty/best-makeup-wear-interview-152600360.html


----------



## JessP (Jun 18, 2012)

So per everyone's comments regarding shipping, I'm thinking Glossyboxes will go out sometime next week since it'll be the end of the month. Would that be safe to assume?


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 18, 2012)

> So per everyone's comments regarding shipping, I'm thinking Glossyboxes will go out sometime next week since it'll be the end of the month. Would that be safe to assume?


 I believe they said between the 26th and 30th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## whigrose (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just kinda shocked as to how quickly I was charged for June's box. Looking back at my bank statement I was charged on the 8th when I received my May box on June 1st! I would much rather them charge on a certain day every month (like the 15th or something) or charge 10 days before shipping like Birchbox does. *Sigh*


 I just signed up for Kara's way--a beauty box with an all natural and organic focus.  They charge 2 months before mailing your first box!  



  That fact alone almost made me cancel my subscription before I even got my first box.  I'm sticking it out, but they had better be good and stay good.  I thought the first box was great.  Maybe not the same value monetarily speaking as Glossy, but stuff I really would have liked to have tried.


----------



## whigrose (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why are they interested in MORE business when it seems they can barely keep up with the business they do have!? Sorry for the overuse of question marks on my last 2 comments, but seriously though


 True!  On another note, who is hoping the pic from the email is an indication of what we'll get in our next boxes (assuming they ever ship them, lol!)?  I know I could sure use that hot pink lipstick and dainty powder compact.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True!  On another note, who is hoping the pic from the email is an indication of what we'll get in our next boxes (assuming they ever ship them, lol!)?  I know I could sure use that hot pink lipstick and dainty powder compact.


 I'm thinking (read: hoping!) that's just generic clip art that we will be seeing every month.  That nail polish looks like OPI, which is a brand from the contest box and therefore something we might be able to expect in future boxes, but that lipstick looks like L'Oreal, and that is *not* a brand I would expect to be seeing in a Glossybox.


----------



## JessP (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I believe they said between the 26th and 30th


 Oh heavens to betsy.. Patience is not my strong suit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bliss (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm on the waiting list for Glossybox but the more I read this thread the more I'm rethinking this. I hope they get their act together asap.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 19, 2012)

I am about to cancel myself.My credit card was compromised _*in part*_ because of the_* five*_ times they charged my account, and now I have to *resubscribe*! Not cool. Also, did anyone get the promised extra glossydots?


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am about to cancel myself.My credit card was compromised _*in part*_ because of the_* five*_ times they charged my account, and now I have to *resubscribe*! Not cool. Also, did anyone get the promised extra glossydots?


 Angie-

Did someone get their hands on your credit card number and try to charge stuff?  The exact same thing happened to me just a day or two after Glossybox charged me.  I was wondering if their whole payment fiasco had something to do with that.  I was pissed cuz I have had that credit card for over 15 years and I do a ton of online shopping and I've never had a problem.  So I'm being sent a new card and I'll have to udpate all the auto billing for all my beauty subs.  And for Glossybox it looks like I'll have to cancel and resub because they don't have a way to update billing info online.  What a mess!  I wonder if anyone else had their credit card info stolen?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BuffaloBeautyQT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 19, 2012)

All the bugs I hear everyone talking about is making me very nervous!! I'm getting my first box soon but am wondering if maybe I will cancel after that.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 19, 2012)

> Angie- Did someone get their hands on your credit card number and try to charge stuff?Â  The exact same thing happened to me just a day or two after Glossybox charged me.Â  I was wondering if their whole payment fiasco had something to do with that.Â  I was pissed cuz I have had that credit card forÂ over 15 years and I do a ton of online shopping and I've never had a problem.Â  So I'm being sent a new card and I'll have to udpate all the auto billing for all my beauty subs.Â  And for Glossybox it looks like I'll have to cancel and resub because they don't have a way to update billing info online.Â  What a mess!Â  I wonder if anyone else had their credit card info stolen?


 This just happened to me. Friday morning, our cc company called to say there was a suspicious charge trying to be made online. We confirmed it wasn't us. I don't know how it could've happened, but I shop online A LOT so I didn't think twice. Now that I read this I'm rethinking how it could've happened. I now have to go update all my accounts that have recurring charges (phone bill, all my beauty subs, etc). Once I get my new card. And GlossyBox doesn't allow for updating information so I don't know how I'm going to resubscribe again. The whole thing is so frustrating!


----------



## Ineri218 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This just happened to me. Friday morning, our cc company called to say there was a suspicious charge trying to be made online. We confirmed it wasn't us. I don't know how it could've happened, but I shop online A LOT so I didn't think twice.
> 
> Now that I read this I'm rethinking how it could've happened. I now have to go update all my accounts that have recurring charges (phone bill, all my beauty subs, etc). Once I get my new card. And GlossyBox doesn't allow for updating information so I don't know how I'm going to resubscribe again. The whole thing is so frustrating!


 
The best way for this is getting a prepaid debit card.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The same thing happened to me, my bank said someone in New York was trying to use my card at a hotel. I blamed the Zoya website, it didnt even occur to me that maybe the website that got hacked was the GlossyBox website, but seeing as its full of bugs right now, I am not surprised someone was able to get access to my card. My bank closed that one out immediately and a new one is on the way, but I do not think I will re subscribe to this box again, seeing as they have way too many issues right now.


I seem to remember that way back when we were all ordering our first Glossyboxes, someone here said that when they called Gossybox customer service, their caller id said something about a hotel.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 19, 2012)

The whole fiasco happened to me too, BUT I didn't have to re-subscribe, they fixed the problem and gave me back my money.

However, I have yet to receive the 100 GlossyDots they promised.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

Last thing I want is someone trying to use my card lol so this may very well be my last box, no matter how good the contents are.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm seriously thinking this is going to be my last box too... for a while anyways. I want them to get their stuff together. The contents are great and I personally have not had any problems but these boxes are 21.00 a piece and you've got unauthorized uses of credit cards, boxes that never showed up, promised Glossydots that haven't been received, beauty profiles that can't be filled out, customer service numbers being unavailable, etc. After the June box, I'm going to hold off for a while... maybe I'll get a 2nd BB and re-sub to Myglam (I know I know... but they seem to have gotten better here lately), and maybe down the road I'll re-sub to Glossybox. Right now though, I just don't think things are looking too good.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously thinking this is going to be my last box too... for a while anyways. I want them to get their stuff together. The contents are great and I personally have not had any problems but these boxes are 21.00 a piece and you've got unauthorized uses of credit cards, boxes that never showed up, promised Glossydots that haven't been received, beauty profiles that can't be filled out, customer service numbers being unavailable, etc. After the June box, I'm going to hold off for a while... maybe I'll get a 2nd BB and re-sub to Myglam (I know I know... but they seem to have gotten better here lately), and maybe down the road I'll re-sub to Glossybox. Right now though, I just don't think things are looking too good.


 I'm in the same boat. Personally, I haven't had any issues yet, but seeing all of the problems that everyone else is having is making me really, really nervous. After I get this month's shipping notification, I'm cancelling and asking them to remove all of my credit card information.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 20, 2012)

I hate that they are having so many issues!  I really want to keep my Glossybox subscription, but this is really starting to scare me!  I'm thankful that I've had no issues with them, but they still seem so unprepared.  I think someone mentioned that they launched before they were actually ready, but why in the heck would they do that!?  If they accidentally sent out the launch email, they should have apologized and explained instead of opening for subs.  I'd think that they'd be pros at this since they are already up and running in other countries.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't know how I feel about it. I really do feel like people are being too hard on them. They(I think) refunded everyone their money back. The situation that happened to everyone happened to me too, but they fixed it right away, and I'm still getting my box(plus points!) and nothing was affected.

That being said, I get why people are upset. They are spending their own money and can have as high expectations as they want.

I do think if you cancel you may regret it though. ALL companies mess up, especially in the beginning, so I deff. don't plan on canceling yet. Not until they have a MAJOR screw up if ever.

I understand people expect them to be having no problems because they already exist in other countries, BUT entering a foreign market always switches things up. They website needed to be made for us, headquarters and a different staff here, all kinds of differences come into effect.

But again, I completely respect people's anger, it is your 21$  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bliss (Jun 20, 2012)

I just signed up today but I didnt fill out any profile like with BB. Did I miss something or is the profile not available right away? When I log in and go to my beauty profile there is nothing there to even fill out. Just wondering, thanks


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know how I feel about it. I really do feel like people are being too hard on them. They(I think) refunded everyone their money back. The situation that happened to everyone happened to me too, but they fixed it right away, and I'm still getting my box(plus points!) and nothing was affected.
> 
> ...


 I completely understand the last sentence, but it struck me. I work in customer service (specifically, a hotel) &amp; let me just make this statement: when it comes to someone else's money, companies cannot screw it up. if something gets messed up, you better compensate more that 100 glossy dots. When we screw up at the hotel, we go above and beyond to satisfy the guest, we don't just fix the problem. we fix it and add on more, to make it up &amp; to bring them back. for instance, for issues out of our control, we have credited 30,000 points to a client's account, which is 2 free room nights at my hotel. I'm not saying that glossy box didn't handle the issue accordingly, and I know that's a lot of points to hand out, but if it means people's budgets were thrown off completely or CC info is being compromised, glossy box surely didn't do enough! I'm just happy that all the ladies in this community seem to keep a great watch on their finances! i'm happy i'm among smarties for once, lol in the "real world" I can't  say the same =P the beauty of internet forums haha


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I completely understand the last sentence, but it struck me. I work in customer service (specifically, a hotel) &amp; let me just make this statement: when it comes to someone else's money, companies cannot screw it up. if something gets messed up, you better compensate more that 100 glossy dots. When we screw up at the hotel, we go above and beyond to satisfy the guest, we don't just fix the problem. we fix it and add on more, to make it up &amp; to bring them back. for instance, for issues out of our control, we have credited 30,000 points to a client's account, which is 2 free room nights at my hotel. I'm not saying that glossy box didn't handle the issue accordingly, and I know that's a lot of points to hand out, but if it means people's budgets were thrown off completely or CC info is being compromised, glossy box surely didn't do enough! I'm just happy that all the ladies in this community seem to keep a great watch on their finances! i'm happy i'm among smarties for once, lol in the "real world" I can't  say the same =P the beauty of internet forums haha


 Yeah you're right money isn't something to mess around with. I've worked in a few CS environments and for the most part, they should go above and beyond our expectations. You're right, they could have done more(like given a FREE GlossyBox) but I don't plan on cancelling over this error. As you pointed out ladies on here are ahead of the game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I caught the charges early and they didn't effect me at all(especially b/c I use a CC for this, so I can't overdraft or anything). 

A 2 free night stay at a hotel?! That's awesome, what hotel do you work @? I'll go and complain about something  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kidding, but that is awesome CS!!


----------



## manuri (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, I wanted to try GB but I dont know after reading all these complaints.. maybe i'll just stick with what i have now until they straighten their billing system out


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

If you guys arent wanting to cancel but still really worried about this billing situation... American express has a prepaid card (Serve) thats free of charge. No activation or transaction fees at all. You can link you regular cc or bank acct &amp; transfer the funds over instantly. This is what I use for all my subs.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you guys arent wanting to cancel but still really worried about this billing situation... American express has a prepaid card (Serve) thats free of charge. No activation or transaction fees at all. You can link you regular cc or bank acct &amp; transfer the funds over instantly. This is what I use for all my subs.


  I use a prepaid visa for Glossybox... but just still on the fence I guess. Maybe I'll see how the June box is. I haven't personally had any problems but I guess I'm scared of waiting for the Glossybox Apocalypse to happen, LOL! I'm not doing anything until I get my June box though.


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jun 20, 2012)

I wanted to sign up again badly since they messed up and had to refund my money and said I must resub.. Only issue is I see others where charged a few times.. Now that concerns me! I need the rest of my money and if I use my account (I was going to sign up for the year!) Then they take out twice or three times that Over $400 for me.. I have 4 kids and need the rest of my money for any emergencies so I really can't risk something like that. Kinda sucks cause I don't want to miss a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ibedatfinemami* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to sign up again badly since they messed up and had to refund my money and said I must resub.. Only issue is I see others where charged a few times.. Now that concerns me! I need the rest of my money and if I use my account (I was going to sign up for the year!) Then they take out twice or three times that Over $400 for me.. I have 4 kids and need the rest of my money for any emergencies so I really can't risk something like that. Kinda sucks cause I don't want to miss a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 If your considering doing the year sub, I would def look into getting a prepaid card. Not a chance you would want to risk


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 20, 2012)

Just to let you all know, I was called today and told that someone got my card # and made fraudulant charges.  I wouldn't have assumed it came from Glossybox, but I had just been in here reading that it had happened to other people.  Just wanted to warn all of you, because it's a headache to have to close this card and get a new one and be without a debit card for a week.  Not to mention having to change billing info on everything.  The charges were all made online from UK based companies.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to let you all know, I was called today and told that someone got my card # and made fraudulant charges.  I wouldn't have assumed it came from Glossybox, but I had just been in here reading that it had happened to other people.  Just wanted to warn all of you, because it's a headache to have to close this card and get a new one and be without a debit card for a week.  Not to mention having to change billing info on everything.  The charges were all made online from UK based companies.


Ughhhhh! 




That freaking sucks.  I'm sorry this happened to you.  Now I'm going to go check my bank account.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 20, 2012)

This whole situation is awful. In wake of this I am considering getting a prepaid card and using it for only on line purchases and subs. I just checked my account and so far its OK I have my fingers crossed, I also moved most of my money into another account to avoid anyone getting anything. I am curious to know if Glossy Box has said anything about their account being compromised. I feel so sorry for all the ladies dealing with this it is not easy to get everything changed over.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to let you all know, I was called today and told that someone got my card # and made fraudulant charges.  I wouldn't have assumed it came from Glossybox, but I had just been in here reading that it had happened to other people.  Just wanted to warn all of you, because it's a headache to have to close this card and get a new one and be without a debit card for a week.  Not to mention having to change billing info on everything.  The charges were all made online from UK based companies.


 Welcome to the club, this happened to me last Fruday and I still havent received my new debit card.

I did what other ppl suggested and also got a pre paid debit card (through PayPal) but I dont know that I want to risk it by subscribing again.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, a prepaid debit card is fine and would theoretically keep thieves from emptying your bank account or GB from charging anyone three times, but it still doesn't solve the problem of someone else getting access to your card number.  You'd still have to cancel that card and get a new one if the number is stolen, which is a total hassle.  I don't want to blame GB without proof, but given that the same thing happened to several subscribers at roughly the same time, it makes you wonder.  And there could be people who were fraudulently charged on a credit card but if their cc company didn't catch it, they might not notice until they get their next statement.

I hope this is all just a coincidence that this happened to so many of us at the same time, but I am a bit leery. Especially given the whole payment fiasco a few weeks ago and the generally "developmental" state of their website, I'm more inclined to believe that it was a new operation like GB that had a slip-up in their security/payment/website systems than any of the more established companies I have been shopping with online for some time.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

I doubt very much that it coincidental. I'm just a bit irritated at the fact that GB isn't letting there customers know whats going. They should at least warn them that it is a possibility there cc info could have been compromised. Its just SO unprofessional &amp; tacky!!!


----------



## JessP (Jun 20, 2012)

Ugh, I'm so worried I'll be getting a phone call from my bank now... Totally ridiculous to have a shoddy payment/CC system, then announce to the waiting masses that they're able to sign up and pay for your product. I guess prepaid is the way to go!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt very much that it coincidental. I'm just a bit irritated at the fact that GB isn't letting there customers know whats going. They should at least warn them that it is a possibility there cc info could have been compromised. Its just SO unprofessional &amp; tacky!!!


 Agreed! Luckily, I haven't been affected, but Glossybox needs to admit the problem and make it up to everyone with card issues quick. They should offer more than just refunds and glossydots as well.


----------



## JessP (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy cupcakes, ladies!

Billing problems aside for a moment -- I just won May's box from Glossybox's Twitter chat today!! I missed out on this box and I'm super-excited to try the products that you all have been writing about!

Glossybox has been redeemed just a tad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cupcakes, ladies!
> 
> ...


 Oh my gosh! I'm so happy you did! I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I doubt very much that it coincidental. I'm just a bit irritated at the fact that GB isn't letting there customers know whats going. They should at least warn them that it is a possibility there cc info could have been compromised. Its just SO unprofessional &amp; tacky!!!


 I totally agree with you. At least let people know whats going on! It just seems shady!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Holy cupcakes, ladies!
> 
> ...


 ​CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## onthecontrary (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with you. At least let people know whats going on! It just seems shady!


 I'm not subscribed to GB, but I am questioning their ethics as a company right now. I've gotten several emails about June's box and they're still advertising that they're available on Facebook. I kind of feel like they should get their site secure and lock down people's CC info before taking on more subscribers.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 20, 2012)

I had to resubscribe and didn't have any trouble.  My cc was only charged once, so maybe the problem has been fixed?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to resubscribe and didn't have any trouble.  My cc was only charged once, so maybe the problem has been fixed?


 I would watch my account closely if I were you.. hopefully your bank has a good fraud department who will catch any unauthorized charges before they actually go through


----------



## lovepink (Jun 20, 2012)

I am one of those who was affected by multiple charges this month (haven't had any issues with fraud and I am checking daily thanks to you ladies!) and still no sign of the 100 Glossydots.  I too feel they should acknowledge the issues and compensate those who had to deal with fraud!  Was just thinking even if the cc company calls my hubby will get the card (hes the primary) and he won't be too happy!  he already doesn't understand the whole beauty box thing other than it makes me happy!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah you're right money isn't something to mess around with. I've worked in a few CS environments and for the most part, they should go above and beyond our expectations. You're right, they could have done more(like given a FREE GlossyBox) but I don't plan on cancelling over this error. As you pointed out ladies on here are ahead of the game  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I caught the charges early and they didn't effect me at all(especially b/c I use a CC for this, so I can't overdraft or anything).
> ...


 Lol, I haven't had any other problems than them triple charging me and putting the money back into my account, so I'm satisfied with the 100 Glossydots. but yeah, a free box would've been nice! or maybe half the amount of points of a free box =P but yeah. my managers take our customer servie very seriously where I work, because dishing out 30,000 points here doesn't cost us as much as it would if the guest didn't ever come back. so like over memorial day weekend, when we had kids in the hotel that stayed up all night - we could've said oh, sorry, they're paying customers too, so deal with it - we didn't. we accomodated everyone with much more oomph than they thought. =) 

I just hope that if all these compromised accounts are coming from glossybox, they fix themselves up veryyyy quickly!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 20, 2012)

I think the CS issue is a hot button. It is people's money they're playing with and if it does happen that GB isn't running a secure site and CC #'s are being used fraudulently, that's a big deal. The overcharging as well. I don't think 100 points makes up for $30+ in overdraft charges or people's accounts being put on hold by banks because some start up company can't figure out they're only supposed to charge one time every month lol. That being said, I am fortunate and haven't had any problems to date with my account. But the CC and overcharge issues are concerning to me. Sure, I am a bit comfortable, but I still have bills and other things to pay...need to follow some semblence of a budget and wouldn't appreciate some wanker in NY or the UK stealing my CC info and tying up my access to my money! If GB even suspects any of this, it's better to come out with a public apology and acknowledge it..blah blah we are a start up and of course have issues...blah blah..have some GlossyDots on us for the inconvenience and please keep subscribing because we value your business...lol.

I feel bad for all the peeps who don't frequent these forums and are living blind out there; poor beauty junkies have no clue lol.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 20, 2012)

I subscribed for this month, but I am beginning to believe that this will be my only month with GB. I know some people feel like they haven't made colossal mistakes yet, but I don't want to being taking a chance with my money at all. I work hard for it and I don't want other people taking advantage of my hard work. I know it is a start up company here but I still feel like they should have this type of bug down pat. It isn't like they are having small bugs but in fact large ones.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought I was doing myself a good thing by going ahead and subbing; now, not so sure.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 20, 2012)

They really have no more room to screw up. Hopefully they get it together sooner then later.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 20, 2012)

I love Glossybox so hard reading about people being billed numerous times and possibly identity theft doesn't even make me want to cancel. I'm not going to jump on GB and demand they issue a statement. They are probably JUST finding out about the alleged fraudulent activity that MAY have come from their company. There is probably some investigating that has to go on. I haven't had an issue with them and I'm super stoked to get the next box.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just sent an inquiry to GB through their website about my card being stolen and how several other subscribers have experienced this same thing.  It's my opinion that when several of your subscribers have had their cards stolen and all at the same time that it's too big of a coincidence to ignore.  I saw on their FB where someone asked about it and they just brushed it off by saying their website hadn't been compromised.  Nothing will probably happen, but I'm upset.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 21, 2012)

I signed up on this most recent wave when they opened up their stores a week ago on June 14th. I just checked my card last night and so far so good. I was just charged the 21 bucks. I never worried about this before but it's very eye opening to me, and makes me realize I should get a prepaid card just for my subs. I bought a year of BB up front, so i don't have to worry about that I guess, but julep, ss, and now gb...i guess it's worth it! glad for all the info! Glad for forums like this.

i am really excited about GB because last month was SO awesome (as it should be for 21) BUT if they are really running things out of a hotel and can't keep a phone line up and running that really concerns me. With subs still open (i think they are still selling them, right?) It really makes me wonder what the quality of this month's box is going to be. It seemed like they had a very limited amount of last months box and now that they have our attention... I'm worried that the quality is going to nose dive. It would be a lot easier to get a small number of awesome products. Although- maybe after the success of last month they have more capital to secure more items for more boxes? not really sure how that works. 

argh. should have waited a few months until they were more established, but i just had to jump on the bandwagon. damn it. hubby was right. (AGAIN)


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up on this most recent wave when they opened up their stores a week ago on June 14th. I just checked my card last night and so far so good. I was just charged the 21 bucks. I never worried about this before but it's very eye opening to me, and makes me realize I should get a prepaid card just for my subs. I bought a year of BB up front, so i don't have to worry about that I guess, but julep, ss, and now gb...i guess it's worth it! glad for all the info! Glad for forums like this.
> 
> ...


The quality of this month will be fine. The box alone is amazing! They aren't going to put a few foil packets and laundry detergent into a box that awesome. You will not regret signing up, but if you didn't and the box was awesome you would definitely regret NOT signing up.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I'm surprised by how long they've left subs open this time around.  Last month, I don't think they were even open for a full 24 hours.  So far this month, subs have been open for a week.  And they're going to have to close the subs soon because the boxes will probably start shipping early next week.  So they're either not getting as many subscribers as they planned, or they're just really going full out on getting folks to sign up.  If it's the latter, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not.....


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent an inquiry to GB through their website about my card being stolen and how several other subscribers have experienced this same thing.  It's my opinion that when several of your subscribers have had their cards stolen and all at the same time that it's too big of a coincidence to ignore.  I saw on their FB where someone asked about it and they just brushed it off by saying their website hadn't been compromised.  Nothing will probably happen, but I'm upset.


 I just sent them an email as well. Honestly, I dont even expect an Im sorry from them.


----------



## MKCurio (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Glossybox so hard reading about people being billed numerous times and possibly identity theft doesn't even make me want to cancel. I'm not going to jump on GB and demand they issue a statement. They are probably JUST finding out about the alleged fraudulent activity that MAY have come from their company. There is probably some investigating that has to go on. I haven't had an issue with them and I'm super stoked to get the next box.


 I agree, thankfully I haven't had any issues at all from the get go.  Hopefully they can clean up their mess with all the issues and we can all be happy.  I'm really looking forward to the next box!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 21, 2012)

No issues for me so far, was only charged once for the $21.00 and havent noticed any fraudulent charges on my account. I will definitely keep an eye on my account for a little while just incase! But overall, Im excited to get this month's box and sincerely hope that everyone who has had their information compromised will have everything resolved quickly and that GB will reinforce their security measures so that no one else has to go through what you ladies unfortunately had to experience! Also, I hope that the quality of the box will be the same if not better! They would be really dumb to decrease the quaity of the boxes on their second month! I guess we will have to wait and see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xX


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

Glossybox just posted this on Twitter!!!!!

*FOR THE NEXT 48 HOURS EVERY NEW GLOSSYBOX SUBSCRIBER WILL BE ENTERED TO WIN A SIX MONTH SUBSCRIPTION. WHO'S EXCITED!!!???...*


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 21, 2012)

i still need to get the 1 yr subscription.. im currently on monthly -____-


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 21, 2012)

Errgh. Sucks for all the people who ordered right away when they opened up subs.unless they say okay anyone who's a new subscriber this month, which after seeing the amount of complaints maybe they will do that. One girl even said she ordered like 2 hours ago!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 21, 2012)

It seems like they are really pushing for new subscribers which is weird seeing as they are still having problems with everything.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I am also wondering why they are pushing for so many new subscribers when they obviously need to work on other things??? Granted, the only problem I had was needing to resubscribe because I needed to update my billing info, but it really seems like they should get their website completely up and running  before they do this big push.  I've gotten referral emails, seen this recent facebook contest, etc...  I have been pretty tolerant, but someone needs to use some common sense


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay so I have sat back and read about these issues, shaking my head in horror, checking my account daily, glad I haven't had any issues.

Until today.

Today, every time I tried to use my card, it was declined.

Since I've got like 500 bucks in the account, I'm like "hey bank, luh you, what gives?"

They told me that one of the merchants that had my card number had had been compromised.

So my bank shut off my card BEFORE any fraudulent purchases could be made with my COMPROMISED CARD NUMBER.

I'm like EFFF because now I have to wait a week for a NEW CARD.

But the thing is, I can't even go to the bank since the closest branch of my bank is ONE HUNDRED MILES AWAY AND I DONT HAVE THE GAS OR THE CASH TO GET THERE. 

you know, SINCE I CANT GET IT OUT OF MY ACCOUNT. 

and who even takes checks anymore?!

IM SO FRUSTRATED I COULD SCREAM.

THANK YOU GLOSSYBOX. AND GO F*** YOURSELF.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

Im starting to wonder if one of their employees are stealing customer cc info. ​


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

I haven't checked my FB, but are there alot of people with similar concerns about the compromised CC #'s and overcharging?


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay so I have sat back and read about these issues, shaking my head in horror, checking my account daily, glad I haven't had any issues.
> 
> ...


That's aweful!  Maybe your bank can overnight you the card?


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 21, 2012)

this was my first thought. i got no where with my email to them. they replied back saying they cancelled my account which wasn't even what I asked them to do. Then 10 minutes later another one that just said "disregard last email" extremely unprofessional. i guess they dont care enough to actually reply to me about my concerns, but they do care about trying to get new members.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> this was my first thought. i got no where with my email to them. they replied back saying they cancelled my account which wasn't even what I asked them to do. Then 10 minutes later another one that just said "disregard last email" extremely unprofessional. i guess they dont care enough to actually reply to me about my concerns, but they do care about trying to get new members.


  You emailed them about the possibility/personal opinion your information was compromised due to their lack of security and they didn't confirm or outright deny? Interesting and doubly so that their initial response was to cancel your account lol!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

I just stalked their fb page &amp; it looks like theres alot of unhappy subscribers. Idk but it seems like there really is something shady is going on. Seems like were all wanting to get to the bottom of this whole fiasco more then they are.​ Found a phone number for them that seems to be working now 855-738-4842​  ​ *Post I found on fb:*

 ​ GlossyBox, have you had a credit card breach? My card number was stolen last week and I'm on a forum with other GB subscribers and many of them had the same thing happen to them last week right after you charged for the June box. Has this happened to any other subscribers??
Like Â·  Â· Tuesday at 10:50am 
 
 

 GlossyBox.com Hi Amanda, we have not had a credit card breach. If you have issues with your Glossybox charges please email [email protected] or call 1-855-738-1140.



*Ok so another thing I just noticed. These are two different phone number their giving out. I called both, the 1st one seems to be a business phone &amp; this one a cell phone. I am really just not getting this at all. *


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> this was my first thought. i got no where with my email to them. they replied back saying they cancelled my account which wasn't even what I asked them to do. Then 10 minutes later another one that just said "disregard last email" extremely unprofessional. i guess they dont care enough to actually reply to me about my concerns, but they do care about trying to get new members.


 I got the same exact email responses. It reinforced my idea of the kind of company they are. And that was the reason I dint want to bother sending them the email in the first place. Something just told me they wouldnt give a damn. Even BB, with their declining CS would never treat customers this way. I have a coworker who bought a 3 month sub for her mom, and she hated it so much that my friend had to complain to BB about it and they refunded her the entire 3 months because her mom didnt like it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

GlossyBox.com Hi Amanda, we have not had a credit card breach. If you have issues with your Glossybox charges please email [email protected] or call 1-855-738-1140.

Tuesday at 11:51am Â· Like
 
 
Found a response to someone who said they believe GB is responsible for their credit card breach! But weren't you ladies saying their phone # was down or something?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GlossyBox.com Hi Amanda, we have not had a credit card breach. If you have issues with your Glossybox charges please email [email protected] or call 1-855-738-1140.
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

*I will go ahead and post the entire conversation so you guys can see, there is absolutely NO way they even read my email. Stand behind this company if you want to. I am done. *

*EDIT: Never mind the piece of shit editor on MT wont let me copy and paste the conversation. *


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

Beat me to it!! Oh my goodness..I'm going to double check my account now lol and pray nothing goofy happens to me. A cell phone #? That's really odd.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, that's it. I hate the flippant and dismissive way they addressed people's concerns about a security breach which seems to point right back at Glossybox. I've been keeping my eye on my online statement ever since I read about these potential problems, and tomorrow I'm going to be cancelling that particular card. Rather be safe than sorry! I've already paid for this month's box, but after I get the shipping notice, pffft. Done.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be watching my account daily.  So far, so good, but thankfully I am aware of this potential problem due to MUT.  I really do feel for all the people who may be experiencing cc/debit card problems and don't read this forum.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 21, 2012)

i had issues when i first signed up so they sent me a free May box. i paid for a 6mo sub and am now keeping an eye on the CC i used to make sure there are no issues. i think this is deplorable and should not be fixed immediately. considering how much people in other countries have seemingly loved GB i'm shocked at how poorly the US launch has gone.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

Let's try to find a common denominator. Those having CC problems.

Did you sign up online or on the phone?

Did you have any problems signing up?

When it came time to charge for May and June's boxes were you one of the ones double and triple charged?

Anything else I'm missing? I wonder if it may be a computer security breach or a GB employee. On my GB profile my CC info isn't listed so I don't know if a hacker could get anything from it.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 21, 2012)

Yeah, I just did a random Google search for "GlossyBox" and "credit card" and I found a cached FB post for GlossyBox Canada where the poster says she was victim of credit card fraud and the card that was stolen she only used for GB and one other merchant.  The post isn't showing up on GB Canada's current FB page, but if anyone is so inclined to do a little Google searching (it was on page 2 of the results), I think you can find it.  Not looking good for GB.....


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's try to find a common denominator. Those having CC problems.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jun 21, 2012)

I signed up online back in May when they opened subs.  I had no problems signing up - I was even able to fill out the beauty profile which I know has been "broken" for a long time.  There were no problems with the May charge.

For the June charge, I was among the group whose charges got rejected the first time around.  I was NOT among the group who got double or triple-charged.  I was charged, just once, about a day or two after everyone got hit with the multiple charges.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's try to find a common denominator. Those having CC problems.
> 
> ...


 I have been trolling through all the posts others have made on FB about this "GlossyGate" lol..another scandal possibly??...and it seems there was definitely one person who only used their CC for their GB sub and had it compromised.

It may be time to start another thread and title it GlossyGate ladies! Lol...not really, it's actually a bummer to see they're having these kind of issues and how it's affecting people.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's try to find a common denominator. Those having CC problems.
> 
> ...


 I work in IT security.  The website may not have the credit card number, but other internal systems may store/process card holder data.  So if an attacker can gain access to those systems...it doesn't matter if their website is whiz-bang!

A lot of breaches happen because companies aren't careful with other areas they deem "low" security.  Attackers get into those systems and then "pivot" deeper into the company.  Or, attackers get into systems before a company has done things to secure them fully - similar to locking your house after the bad-guy is hiding in the attic.  Some places encrypt databases/personal info but leave the key to decrypt easy to find - which is like locking your door but taping the key to the door.

You also see back-up tapes with data (that isn't encrypted) stolen.  So - it could be lots of areas!

I didn't look very hard, but their website looks secure and had good certs and good certificates/ciphers in place.  And trust me, that is hard to do and lots of places don't have that even working right.  But that's just one piece... You're only as secure as your weakest link in IT security.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 21, 2012)

i signed up online on the day they announced they were taking subscriptions. no problems signing up, everything went smoothly, and was able to fill out the profile as well. i wasnt double charged for either month and had no problems at all. i was notified by my bank on wed the 20th that there were fraudulant charges by at least 6 uk based companies for online orders. the only one i remember was asos.com. each charge was around $150.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I work in IT security.  The website may not have the credit card number, but other internal systems may store/process card holder data.  So if an attacker can gain access to those systems...it doesn't matter if their website is whiz-bang!
> 
> ...


Great info!

Those who use prepaid CCs is there one in particular that you recommend. I noticed some have monthly fees. I would like to avoid that if possible.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

I started a new thread for all the peeps having issues or wanting to specifically discuss their problems with CC/security/cancellations with Glossybox..

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126645/glossygate-scandal


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great info!
> ...


 Serve by American Express doesnt charge a dime.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's try to find a common denominator. Those having CC problems.
> 
> ...


 Signed up online.

Had absolutely no issues.

Was not double or triple charged.


----------



## goldilocks1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey, first post here!

When heading to fill out a survey for Glossydots tonight I noticed that the surveys for the June samples are available!

Here's what it looks we'll be getting:

-Vbeaute (lite up, buying time, &amp; Eye Never) * i'm assuming we'll get only one of these

-Wella Enrich Moisturizing Treatment

-Kinerase Restructure Firming Creme

-Beautyaddicts Show Off Mascara

-Ahava Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash
Eh, I'm neither here nor there with this box. Though I haven't tried everything out yet, I think I prefer May's box.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldilocks1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, first post here!
> 
> ...


 maybe it's malfunctioning because I have 9 items under my surveys, lol. 

here's what mine lists:

A PERFUME ORGANIC (Urban Organic

VBEAUTE (Lite Up, Buying Time, &amp; Eye Never)

WELLA (Enrich Moisturizing Treatmen)

KINERASE (Restructure Firming CrÃ¨me)

BEAUTYADDICTS (Show OFF Mascara)AHAVA

(Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash

)OFRA (Eye Shadow Ice)SHEA TERRA

(Whipped Shea Butter Body Creme)

FIRST AID BEAUTY (Smooth Shave Cream)


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe it's malfunctioning because I have 9 items under my surveys, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe it's malfunctioning because I have 9 items under my surveys, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 22, 2012)

the AHAVA fig &amp; hibiscus is my favorite!!!!
and the rest of the items seem good, too.

would also like to add that i have the 9 items listed in my survey section.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder if the fraudulent charges and UK orders are how they're purchasing such nice items to put in a $21.00 box. Hmmm, steal the money to buy the stuff, then pocket the 21.00 from each box.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe it's malfunctioning because I have 9 items under my surveys, lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldilocks1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Actually I have all nine now as well. I think I jumped the gun without knowing it.

I think it's safe to say we'll all have those nine items listed there... haha


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

I have all 9 of those items too! Seems like a pretty good box!


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have those 9 also!


ditto!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have all 9 of those items too! Seems like a pretty good box!


 I have all 9 too. This seems WAY to good to be true!! lol


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

I hope this product is a full size:

And I hope I get this color!!!


----------



## arendish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm not going to get too excited until a see a picture of someone with a box with all nine of those things in it. It's wishful thinking, but more than anything it makes me think that not everyone is getting the same box this time around. I think they will have some boxes with one makeup item and some with the other, and the same with the creams. I imagine everyone will get perfume.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have all 9 too. This seems WAY to good to be true!! lol


 I agree!  But I'd be happy with 5 out of any that have shown up.  But I'll keep my fingers crossed for all 9.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Nine items seems like an awful lot of stuff to receive. I didn't notice any international boxes posted with that much stuff.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not going to get too excited until a see a picture of someone with a box with all nine of those things in it. It's wishful thinking, but more than anything it makes me think that not everyone is getting the same box this time around. I think they will have some boxes with one makeup item and some with the other, and the same with the creams. I imagine everyone will get perfume.


Agreed!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't see them sending boxes with various contents, except for different colors/shades. The boxes always seem to have the same items, with that exception.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 22, 2012)

It says they send:

_5 exciting travel-sized beauty products,
delivered each month_

I think if they say 5 they mean 5..


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Serve by American Express doesnt charge a dime.


I was thinking about using that card but a lot of places don't take AMEX.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was thinking about using that card but a lot of places don't take AMEX.


 Well I know glossybox, myglam, birchbox, &amp; juelp do. If your only planning on using it for subs you should be fine.


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I know glossybox, myglam, birchbox, &amp; juelp do. If your only planning on using it for subs you should be fine.


I meant other outside merchants too. I'm looking for a card to use in place of my debit card when I leave my job next month. I might still sign up for one.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a really hard time believing they are sending out 9 samples this month. they say it's 5 samples, although last month they sent out 6 items (including the brush) 

who knows maybe this will be their way of making up for all the problems they've been having.  

I did post again asking about the cc problems on their fb page and they asked me to email them. (you know, even though i emailed them yesterday and they haven't responded) I sent them another email and they haven't responded to that one either. fingers crossed.


----------



## dreile (Jun 22, 2012)

This is my first month with Glossybox and I signed into my account and I do NOT have any survey info.  Do you think that is odd?

Thanks

Donna


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 22, 2012)

I just checked again and the info we were talking about looks like it has been removed from the site. It now says there are surveys available but that's it. no where to click and see what surveys. must have notice it. or maybe we have a GB spy and they know what we saw  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Oops lol..posted in the wrong thread! Don't mind me


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 22, 2012)

For those of you who canceled, A) how did you do it? and B) how long did it take for you to receive any confirmation? I sent an email, and used the contact area on the website. I can't seem to find any place on the site to cancel.

I have not, knock on wood, had any issues yet with my credit card; I had no problem setting up the sub and they had no issue in the two charges they made for May and June. The only problem is that for a while in May the contact area was shunting messages from US subscribers to the UK offices, but the young man I was exchanging emails with provided me an address to reach a US mailbox.

I'm just really nervous now after reading everyone else's problems! Just because I've had none for six weeks doesn't mean it can't happen. I had a weird charge out of Baltimore once, a year after my trip there.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 22, 2012)

*From:* GLOSSYBOX Contact 

*To:*

*Sent:* Friday, June 22, 2012 1:01 PM

*Subject:* Re: debit card

__________________________________
Type your response ABOVE THIS LINE to reply   *Subject:* debit card
 
[SIZE=80%]JUN 22, 2012  |  02:01PM EDT[/SIZE] *GLOSSYBOX* replied: Hello, Thank you for contacting us your feedback is very much appreciated. We have looked into this matter and there is no indication that our website has been compromise. We do apologies for any inconvenience and hope that you will resubscribe soon. 
UTTERLY RIDICULOUS, WHEN IT OBVIOUSLY HAS BEEN COMPROMISED.


----------



## Angelaelle (Jun 22, 2012)

Not to be a grammar nazi, but they could have proofread that email before sending it to you.

Thank you for contacting us*. Y*our feedback is very much appreciated. We have looked into this matter and there is no indication that our website has been compromise*d*. We do apologize for any inconvenience and hope that you will resubscribe soon.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I know glossybox, myglam, birchbox, &amp; juelp do. If your only planning on using it for subs you should be fine.


Thanks for the suggestion! I went ahead and signed up to use for my three subs.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to be a grammar nazi, but they could have proofread that email before sending it to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelaelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not to be a grammar nazi, but they could have proofread that email before sending it to you.
> 
> Thank you for contacting us*. Y*our feedback is very much appreciated. We have looked into this matter and there is no indication that our website has been compromise*d*. We do apologize for any inconvenience and hope that you will resubscribe soon.


 Wow. They should be really, really embarrassed!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow. They should be really, really embarrassed!


 Agreed - it almost sounds like someone who doesn't speak English very well typed the reply.  Maybe someone out of the country is handling the customer service?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol...why does it make GB seem so much more questionable and unprofessional? And seriously, how is it that most of us just received our boxes for "May" in the first week of June and were charged immediately after for the next box? They don't mail out til the end of the month!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

*GLOSSYBOX USA* â€@*glossybox_us*
June boxes will be shipping out soon! We can't wait to see what you think. Can you guess the theme? HINT HINT.

*Click on hint!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 22, 2012)

Did you see they created a special Twitter handle for Glossybox "help?"  @glossyboxushelp  Was wondering if this is in response to all the issues but it seems an odd way to have people put it all out there.  IMO


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *GLOSSYBOX USA* â€@*glossybox_us*
> June boxes will be shipping out soon! We can't wait to see what you think. Can you guess the theme? HINT HINT.
> ...


 Getting away? Like they seem to be getting away with some suspicious activity? I know...total dork moment, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

Despite all the problems, we've already paid for June and I'm stoked to get my box! I hope it's not a lot of SPF. Clearly it's Summer or beach themed.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Getting away? Like they seem to be getting away with some suspicious activity? I know...total dork moment, but I couldn't resist!


 Their just DUMB!!! lmao The name of theme is actually on the pic.... *SummerSimplicityTeaseFB.jpg*


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite all the problems, we've already paid for June and I'm stoked to get my box! I hope it's not a lot of SPF. Clearly it's Summer or beach themed.


 I agree &amp; cant wait!!!


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Despite all the issues, I paid for this box and am excited to receive it. After this month, I will be switching to a prepaid card for all subs.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite all the issues, I paid for this box and am excited to receive it. After this month, I will be switching to a prepaid card for all subs.


 
Yep, already in the works for me as well!!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, already in the works for me as well!!


My Amex prepaid card is on the way. It will be ONLY for subs so if it had fraudulent activity it will be easy to pinpoint.


----------



## JessP (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite all the problems, we've already paid for June and I'm stoked to get my box! I hope it's not a lot of SPF. Clearly it's Summer or beach themed.


 Same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their just DUMB!!! lmao The name of theme is actually on the pic.... *SummerSimplicityTeaseFB.jpg*


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Despite all the issues, I paid for this box and am excited to receive it. After this month, I will be switching to a prepaid card for all subs.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 22, 2012)

I have already signed up for my Serve by AmEx card and it's on it's way. As soon as I get it, that card is handling all of my monthly subs. (not like I have a lot, I'll probably only use it for GlossyBox and MyGlam since they're the two most problematic in the past 6 mos.)


----------



## meaganola (Jun 22, 2012)

I try to keep all of my subs, makeup purchases, and other fun stuff like movies on my PayPal debit card.  I know immediately when a transaction happens (I have it set up so I get email whenever it's use), and it helps keep my spending under control because it simply stops working when I run out of money.  The catch is that you do have to make sure you have the funds in there when you want to use it (you *can* link it to your bank account or another credit card, but I have specifically not done so), but it prevented a charge from going through earlier this week for a sub I thought I had another week to cancel.  I only see one charge for GB on there this month, but I do see an authorization, a hold (for PayPal review), and a release, so they may be filtering out multiple charges and deny them before I even see them.  And I don't see any unauthorized attempted transactions.  

Does anyone happen to know what credit card processing company they use?  I can't figure out how to tell.  There was a a huge credit card breach earlier this year involving a major credit card processing company, and they're *still* finding out what the hackers got.  I would not be one bit surprised to find out that this (either this specific breach or an as-yet-unreported one) is the problem.  I would also not be one bit surprised if they are not saying anything because their lawyers are directing them to not say anything until they figure out what is going on.  If they acknowledge fault to their customers, that may hurt any claim they would have against the CC company.  They may also be in oh-crap-we-need-to-figure-out-what-is-going-on-before-we-say-anything mode.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I try to keep all of my subs, makeup purchases, and other fun stuff like movies on my PayPal debit card.  I know immediately when a transaction happens (I have it set up so I get email whenever it's use), and it helps keep my spending under control because it simply stops working when I run out of money.  The catch is that you do have to make sure you have the funds in there when you want to use it (you *can* link it to your bank account or another credit card, but I have specifically not done so), but it prevented a charge from going through earlier this week for a sub I thought I had another week to cancel.  I only see one charge for GB on there this month, but I do see an authorization, a hold (for PayPal review), and a release, so they may be filtering out multiple charges and deny them before I even see them.  And I don't see any unauthorized attempted transactions.
> 
> Does anyone happen to know what credit card processing company they use?  I can't figure out how to tell.  There was a a huge credit card breach earlier this year involving a major credit card processing company, and they're *still* finding out what the hackers got.  I would not be one bit surprised to find out that this (either this specific breach or an as-yet-unreported one) is the problem.  I would also not be one bit surprised if they are not saying anything because their lawyers are directing them to not say anything until they figure out what is going on.  If they acknowledge fault to their customers, that may hurt any claim they would have against the CC company.  They may also be in oh-crap-we-need-to-figure-out-what-is-going-on-before-we-say-anything mode.


I totally forgot about my PayPal debit card! I already have one of those.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks for the tip! I just signed up for one
> 
> ...


 Your welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 23, 2012)

> Despite all the issues, I paid for this box and am excited to receive it. After this month, I will be switching to a prepaid card for all subs.


 How does one sign up for this? I was a victim of the GlossyBox cc breach.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How does one sign up for this? I was a victim of the GlossyBox cc breach.


 You can get a prepaid debit through PayPal or check with your bank about a small secured cc. Google for prepaid cards. I think most major banks or cc companies offer such options.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 23, 2012)

Even Walmart has prepaid debit cards, you can get one at the service desk. I dislike Walmart, but I have one of these cards just for things like this!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I would also not be one bit surprised if they are not saying anything because their lawyers are directing them to not say anything until they figure out what is going on.  If they acknowledge fault to their customers, that may hurt any claim they would have against the CC company.  They may also be in oh-crap-we-need-to-figure-out-what-is-going-on-before-we-say-anything mode.


 Glossybox is liable to clients. I am wondering if they even have lawyers. Whether or not they have a claim against the processor (which I doubt since claims have to have damages) Glossybox has a duty to inform its customers of a security breach. We contract with them, not their processor. I cannot a fathom a decent lawyer would be informing them to stay silent. they don't limit their ability to take action against the processor by informing clients. What they do is they set themselves up for litigation themselves.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 23, 2012)

> How does one sign up for this? I was a victim of the GlossyBox cc breach.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Just to let you know, alot of ppcc's charge a monthly fee or $1 per transaction. Serve by Amex is totally free, even to transfer funds.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm still waiting for them to send me the brush that was in last months bag. They said that they would on the 10th, and it still hasn't shown up.

I complained on their FB and heard nothing back at all from them.

So far, not impressed with their CS.

I know it's just a brush, but if they leave something out of a box and it's supposed to be in there, they should really fix that and not ignore people!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to let you know, alot of ppcc's charge a monthly fee or $1 per transaction. Serve by Amex is totally free, even to transfer funds.


 Yes, I JUST signed up for Serve! Pretty annoying to me though that I have to get another CC just to overcover myself. GB better speak up soon..


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for them to send me the brush that was in last months bag. They said that they would on the 10th, and it still hasn't shown up.
> 
> ...


 I agree! Their CS isn't impressing me, either. Instead of addressing any issues they already have, they're trying to rope in more unsuspecting people.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't understand how they bill.  I was charged in May and June, but only received one box. There's a charge on 6/8, but no box I guess because I only received 1 box.  I'd appreciate any help you guys have on this.  Thanks


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't understand how they bill.  I was charged in May and June, but only received one box. There's a charge on 6/8, but no box I guess because I only received 1 box.  I'd appreciate any help you guys have on this.  Thanks


 They should be sending the June box out this week. For some reason, they charge us in the beginning of the month but don't send the boxes out until the end of the month. Lame, I know... but that's how they operate. The first charge you had was for the May box which is the box you did receive (probably at the beginning of June... I got my May box on June 1st). I heard of people getting charged for their June box BEFORE they even got their May box!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 24, 2012)

You remember how they posted a picture on their Facebook wall and asked us to guess the theme?

Well, I did some research and stumbled upon *this page* with the same picture. Maybe we'll be getting the same products?


*Aquasource Eye Perfection by Biotherm * 
*3-step skincare system by Clinique *

*Eye Therapy Patch by Talika *

*Thermal Water by Avene *

*Foaming cleanser by Sisley *


If we really end up getting all of this, I will be super happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been stalking the May UK Glossybox on Youtube and they got 7 items. 9 seems like a ton so I doubt we would get all of them. Since the Burberry was originally in the UK box I was thinking we may end up with similar items sometimes. The May UK box was really nice.
 

They've already gotten their June box as well which came with some good stuff.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should be sending the June box out this week. For some reason, they charge us in the beginning of the month but don't send the boxes out until the end of the month. Lame, I know... but that's how they operate. The first charge you had was for the May box which is the box you did receive (probably at the beginning of June... I got my May box on June 1st). I heard of people getting charged for their June box BEFORE they even got their May box!


Yup.  My mother and I were those people lol!  My mother didn't even get her first box.  It still says on route from IN to our city and so GB had to send another box out and she got that June 15.  It kinda sucks.  I'm just really glad we're not having the CC issues that some people are having.  As great as the box is, it's not worth identity theft and stolen CC account information with a company like GB who won't admit to it or help their clients with it.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 25, 2012)

Hmmm...I wonder if I'll get the box shipping out at the end of June or if it shall be the one at the end of July...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I sure hope not. That whole box would be in the Trade thread lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The only thing that's really piquing my interest is the Thermal Water, so I'm hoping we get a better variety than just skincare.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 25, 2012)

Honestly, none of those items even appeal to me. Doesn't mean I wouldn't like them upon receiving them (the whole POINT of sample services), but nothing I'd be excited about in advance.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm...I wonder if I'll get the box shipping out at the end of June or if it shall be the one at the end of July...


 Check the receipt they emailed you. It tells you what month you are getting.

This is mine from this month:

Item Sku Qty Subtotal Subtotal $21.00
*Grand Total*
*$21.00*
*MONTHLY SUBSCRIPTION* *Months*
June beauty_2012_M6 1 $21.00


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I wouldnt want any of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope its not that


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jun 25, 2012)

Ooh, I would love to try the Avene!

I was one of the fortunate ones who have not have any credit/debit card issues with Glossybox, but all this stuff has really made me nervous. Thanks to everyone who posted about prepaid debit cards. I just signed up for Serve by AMEX.

Serve also have an awesome feature where you can request people that owe you money to pay you via credit or debit card and it gets loaded onto your Serve account. Perfect for me as my friends and I are planning a group trip to Europe and it's much easier than having everyone send checks!

Let's hope Glossybox can get their act together and we can go back to talking about beauty samples!! Loved my May box, can't wait for June's to be shipped!


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, none of those items even appeal to me. Doesn't mean I wouldn't like them upon receiving them (the whole POINT of sample services), but nothing I'd be excited about in advance.


 I agree, if these are the items we receive plus taking into account their cc issues I will probably cancel.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 25, 2012)

honestly i think i'll probably cancel no matter how great the box is. just seems like they really have an abundance of problems (which, i mean it's their 2nd month- of course they are going to have problems) I guess I just thought that since they were established in so many other countries they would've been more prepared for their us launch. If anything maybe i'll try to resub in 6months once they iron out all the kinks and are better staffed (i think someone posted that they only have 12 employees!) for the time being i can think of other ways to spend $21.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nothing is really interesting me either. All of it is skincare and I would hope for a better mixture of items. Also what is a bit concerning is that a lot of skin care goes by skin type, but no one's profile is working. I have tried Clinique and I know they have at least two different versions for skin type: Dry and Oily/Combination. I'm not sure how that will work out as I will have no use for it if they give me the version for dry skin.


----------



## arendish (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's a part of me that even wonders if I'll receive the June box that I paid for.


 You shouldn't have even put that into my head! I guess we'll see tomorrow when they're supposed to start shipping out. Hopefully shipping emails are sent out.


----------



## bloo (Jun 25, 2012)

Does anyone remember how long they took to get to them once they shipped out? I live in New England and can't for the life of me remember how long they took to ship.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 25, 2012)

um i think some people haven't gotten their may boxes yet, lol


----------



## bloo (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> um i think some people haven't gotten their may boxes yet, lol


 Good point, but I just recall it not taking to long. Week maybe?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 25, 2012)

I got the email on the 24th last month and it had shipped out 2 days earlier, so the 22nd. I hope they are already on the way. This will be my last month so I am hoping its a really good box. If only for the card crap I had to deal with.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 25, 2012)

Last month it took 6 business days (7 if you count the Saturday) to reach me in TX.

- In response to bloo's question above


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 25, 2012)

Last month I got my Shipping notice on the 25th and due to memorial weekend had to wait till Tuesday because I sent it to my job...so If we get our shipping notifications today we should be getting our boxes starting tomorrow.

I HOPE!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month I got my Shipping notice on the 25th and due to memorial weekend had to wait till Tuesday because I sent it to my job...so If we get our shipping notifications today we should be getting our boxes starting tomorrow.
> 
> I HOPE!


 Dont know, but whoever gets it first, please post!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 25, 2012)

Last month I got my shipping notice on the May 25th and I remember getting my May box on June 1st so it didn't take too long to get to me... I too am hoping for a good June box because I seriously think this will be my last box. Don't get me wrong, the boxes themselves are nice and so tempting but I'm not going to let myself be a potential victim of theft and fraud. I decided to sign back up with Myglam (The last couple of bags looked a little decent to me... maybe they're finally getting with the program, or trying to at least) so I'm on the waiting list for that, and I'll just stick with my Birchbox and SS. Myglam is the iffy one for me but I'm happy with the other 2 so far.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would they really send us two eye products? And where do they ship from again?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Would they really send us two eye products? And where do they ship from again?


They ship from NJ I believe. I could be getting them mixed up with BB though. Those products are from Germany's GB Magazine website for anti-stress ideas.. I doubt we would get the exact same contents. At least that is what I gather from watching many, many unboxings from various countries. The boxes are never the same. Occasionally they will have one product that is the same like the US having the Burberry lipstick 2 months later.  Germany's June box didn't even have those items featured.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They ship from NJ I believe. I could be getting them mixed up with BB though. Those products are from Germany's GB Magazine website for anti-stress ideas.. I doubt we would get the exact same contents. At least that is what I gather from watching many, many unboxings from various countries. The boxes are never the same. Occasionally they will have one product that is the same like the US having the Burberry lipstick 2 months later.  Germany's June box didn't even have those items featured.


  Thanks! I just thought it would be weird to not have more of a variety of items in the GB.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I just thought it would be weird to not have more of a variety of items in the GB.


Me too! That's why I went searching for the last three months of Germany's GB. They got some good stuff. They get Kryolan (or however it's spelled) a lot. I hope we get some one day. It's a brand I've wanted to try forever. I didn't get the free box that was sent out but that gloss color would have been bad on me anyway.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! That's why I went searching for the last three months of Germany's GB. They got some good stuff. They get Kryolan (or however it's spelled) a lot. I hope we get some one day. It's a brand I've wanted to try forever. I didn't get the free box that was sent out but that gloss color would have been bad on me anyway.


 I wonder if it will be somewhat like last month's again with the full size product being a nail polish.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 25, 2012)

They ship from South Kearny, NJ (I'm guessing that's the Glossybox warehouse) to the Newgistics facility in Elizabethtown, NJ, and then they apparently get rerouted along the Newgistics network.  Mine shipped on the 24th.  I received the notice on the 25th, and it was waiting for me when I got home on the 31st.  I'm in Portland, OR, so that's downright speedy shipping, but it seems like *forever* when you're anxiously awaiting goodies.  

If it takes a week again, I'm hoping it ships today/tomorrow and arrives next Tuesday because Tuesdays are usually my crappiest days at work since that's the day the weekend workload catches up, and then I get the added bonus of having that particular day be month-end close this time around.  Sure, we're off on Wednesday, but we usually get to go home early on the day before a holiday (in my case, that usually means half an hour after I get back from lunch!), and chances are pretty much one hundred percent that's not going to happen this time around because of the whole month-end-Tuesday thing unless my coworkers miraculously get done with their work so they can take some of mine (not likely due to the month-end thing), and not getting to go home early will be viewed as my fault because a certain thing has to be done every day, I'm typically the only one who does it, and it usually takes me all day on month-end Tuesdays.  So.  Yeah.  It would be *awesome* to come home to a nice, shiny, pink box of happiness next Tuesday.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They ship from South Kearny, NJ (I'm guessing that's the Glossybox warehouse) to the Newgistics facility in Elizabethtown, NJ, and then they apparently get rerouted along the Newgistics network.  Mine shipped on the 24th.  I received the notice on the 25th, and it was waiting for me when I got home on the 31st.  I'm in Portland, OR, so that's downright speedy shipping, but* it seems like *forever* when you're anxiously awaiting goodies.  *


 Isn't that the truth!!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 26, 2012)

I CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 26, 2012)

My cancellation request was finally processed after several days and three emails. The confirmation was terse and slighly guilt-inducing, but whatever. I'm kind of sorry to go too because that first box was really awesome, but I have too many red flags going up. The fact that it took five days to get this thing canceled was bad enough. Maybe I've gotten spoile din an age in instant communication, but I'm used to having an issue addressed a little more quickly. Not immediately or even the same day, just a little mroe quickly than five days. Of course I'm wondering right now if this is a symptom of a boatload of customers canceling at once after the credit fiasco...


----------



## DiorAdora (Jun 26, 2012)

I am really hoping glossybox pulls it together and fast. I luckily haven't had issues with the card but I can see where your disappointment comes from. Does the problem seem to have stopped or is anyone noticing it still happening? I am gonna try to stick it out because I'm gonna give them three strike system. So far no strikes for me personally but I really do look forward to getting my box.


----------



## MKCurio (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't remember when I received my shipping notice last month but I know the box arrived on the 30th.  I'm so excited to see what's inside!!


----------



## dreile (Jun 26, 2012)

So has anyone received their shipping notices for this month yet?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

GB facebook says they are shipping this week but no notice yet. I can't wait to see what they have in store and I already know how I'm going to use the GB itself.


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 26, 2012)

I just noticed that there is now a spot on your profile to update payment info, change addresses, and cancel the sub. So happy to see this FINALLY on the site.


----------



## JessP (Jun 26, 2012)

I wonder when they'll fix the Beauty Profile section - I'd really like to fill it out!


----------



## JessP (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am really hoping glossybox pulls it together and fast. I luckily haven't had issues with the card but I can see where your disappointment comes from. Does the problem seem to have stopped or is anyone noticing it still happening? I am gonna try to stick it out because I'm gonna give them three strike system. So far no strikes for me personally but I really do look forward to getting my box.


 I feel the same way about both of your points! Well said.


----------



## dreile (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder when they'll fix the Beauty Profile section - I'd really like to fill it out!


 I think the Beauty Profile can now be filled out! I was able to do mine just a minute ago.  

I signed into my account and then clicked on "My Beauty Profile" and then on "View".  

It then asked 8 questions.

Hope it is working for everyone now.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

> I think the Beauty Profile can now be filled out! I was able to do mine just a minute ago. Â  I signed into my account and then clicked on "My Beauty Profile" and then on "View". Â  It then asked 8 questions. Hope it is working for everyone now.Â :clap


 Still not working for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder when they'll fix the Beauty Profile section - I'd really like to fill it out!


 Ive already been able to fill out the the beauty profile...have you guys tried recently?..and on my part I have not had any problems with them as of yet.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

You can update your billing info on the site now! Edit: You can also cancel too!


----------



## Kittables (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, I checked a few days ago and the beauty profile portion of the site worked just fine for me! I was able to fill it out as soon as I signed up last month and then for the longest time, that page just went bye-bye. Just to be on the safe side, I clicked on the beauty profile to see if it warranted filling out again, but unbelievably, my answers were still there! So, yay to that, at least!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

To those who were asking how long it might take for the boxes to reach us... There's no telling. Some people have yet to receive their packages. For me, it only took about a week. But it was a grueling week, indeed. lol. I received my tracking info on a Friday and it promptly updated. That Monday was a holiday. For three days after that, my tracking stuck like glue to one spot. I believe I finally got my box on Friday or Saturday, so it took about a week to reach me. Not too bad. 

Gosh, I hope I get my box this time around. I read these forums so often that I've taken to worrying whether or not GB will experience problems with shipment. I was one of the ladies placed on hold and then charged twice, after all! Well, here's hoping this box is superb! I'm sorry to say I'd be reluctant to cancel otherwise, because I'd been looking forward to GB since I saw the UK reviews on youtube. Plus, that first box was wonderful and, as we all know, all beauty services tend to have their ups and downs.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

Looks like mine isn't working yet, or am I doing something wrong here?​  ​ ​


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

It just worked for me. Mine worked when I signed up in May but I just retook it for the hell of it and it worked.

To do it you go to My Beauty Profile then where it says View click that and it should be there.

For anyone it doesn't work with try on another browser. For me, no matter what I do, drugstore.com does not work on my Mozilla but does in IE. Maybe it's something similar.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It just worked for me. Mine worked when I signed up in May but I just retook it for the hell of it and it worked.
> 
> To do it you go to My Beauty Profile then where it says View click that and it should be there.


This is what im seeing...

My Beautyprofiles
Beautyprofiles


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is what im seeing...
> ...


On my page, under that, it says Monthly subscriptions           View.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On my page, under that, it says Monthly subscriptions           View.


Ya, mine doesn't say anything at all.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 26, 2012)

I just got a phone call from BeautyTrendz (GlossyBox) they wanted me to show them proof of any fraudulent activity on my bank statement so they can get to the bottom of the allegations. They are thinking it is their provider that they use to run the payments. I gave her the info I had and she said she apologizes for the inconvenience and hopes I can re-subscribe soon. I guess they have gotten enough complaints that they are taking it seriously now.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 26, 2012)

I dont need to cancel since the card info they have on file is no longer good (their fault) and they will not be getting any new card info from me any time soon.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got a phone call from BeautyTrendz (GlossyBox) they wanted me to show them proof of any fraudulent activity on my bank statement so they can get to the bottom of the allegations. They are thinking it is their provider that they use to run the payments. I gave her the info I had and she said she apologizes for the inconvenience and hopes I can re-subscribe soon. I guess they have gotten enough complaints that they are taking it seriously now.


That's good news!


----------



## dreile (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> On my page, under that, it says Monthly subscriptions           View.


 This is what mine shows and I was able to fill it out. 

BEAUTYPROFILES
Nr Subscription Action 1
MONTHLY SUBSCRIPTION
View

Edited: View was a live link


----------



## dreile (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You can update your billing info on the site now!
> 
> Edit: You can also cancel too!


 I don't see on my account where I can cancel. Where are you see that?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what mine shows and I was able to fill it out.
> 
> ...


 Your link took me right to it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

> I don't see on my account where I can cancel. Where are you see that? Â Thanks in advance.


 go to recurring profiles, monthly subscription then the cancel option is on the bottom right.


----------



## dreile (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> go to recurring profiles, monthly subscription then the cancel option is on the bottom right.


 Thanks again!  I was having a blonde moment ( no offense to blondes intended)  and did not click on the "monthly subscription" link.

Looks like maybe they are trying to get things together with these changes.  At least one can hope can't they?  LOL


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

> Your link took me right to it. Thanks!!! :clap


 It sure did work! I couldn't get to it on my profile but your "view" link worked and took me to my account not yours I thought if I clicked it, it would update your profile.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

Im actually considering keeping my sub with them now...​


----------



## dreile (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It sure did work! I couldn't get to it on my profile but your "view" link worked and took me to my account not yours I thought if I clicked it, it would update your profile.


 I was afraid it would too after I saw it was a live link.  Darn technology is smarter than me at times!  LOL


----------



## JessP (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess the universe was listening to my request earlier lol - my Beauty Profile works now, too! Yay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 26, 2012)

> I just got a phone call from BeautyTrendz (GlossyBox) they wanted me to show them proof of any fraudulent activity on my bank statement so they can get to the bottom of the allegations. They are thinking it is their provider that they use to run the payments. I gave her the info I had and she said she apologizes for the inconvenience and hopes I can re-subscribe soon. I guess they have gotten enough complaints that they are taking it seriously now.


 I'm glad they are stepping up and helping you ladies who are going thru this.i myself have not been affected but I check my account each day and also in the process of getting a prepaid card for my trillions of subs. I hope they can redeem themselves. They do have fantastic boxes. Good luck n I hope they get to the bottom of this quickly.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im actually considering keeping my sub with them now...​


 I've decided to go ahead and keep my sub... at least through the June box and the July box. After that, we'll see if everything has improved or gotten worse. But I'll definitely give it a couple more months.


----------



## lovepink (Jun 26, 2012)

Glad that I can now update my info on the site! (My cc expired got a new one with just new exp date and security code) but I am worried that updating it might trigger some fraud charges.  I'm going to hope for the best!


----------



## CiciAnne (Jun 26, 2012)

I can't get my beauty profile to work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All I get is this. Is there a link that anyonw can share what would help? :/

My Beautyprofiles
Beautyprofiles


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CiciAnne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't get my beauty profile to work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> All I get is this. Is there a link that anyonw can share what would help? :/
> 
> ...


 *Here you go...*​ *Edit- Corrected link


----------



## CiciAnne (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Here you go...*​


 it didn't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

it just took me back to the beauty profile page but no "View" link to click on so I can take the quiz.

All I get is this:

BEAUTYPROFILES


----------



## seap3 (Jun 26, 2012)

For those of you that had to sign up again...

Is it showing 2 active accounts under recurring profiles?  I'm wondering if I need to cancel the earlier one.  Obviously it won't work since the cc is no longer valid, but it's weird that it's showing up as active instead of on hold like before.  I don't think I'd want them to send me 2 boxes and expect me to pay for it.  (well, unless they are VERY good boxes - lol)


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

> For those of you that had to sign up again... Is it showing 2 active accounts under recurring profiles? Â I'm wondering if I need to cancel the earlier one. Â Obviously it won't work since the cc is no longer valid, but it's weird that it's showing up as active instead of on hold like before. Â I don't think I'd want them to send me 2 boxes and expect me to pay for it. Â (well, unless they are VERY good boxes - lol)


It was showing 2 active profiles for me. I cancelled the older one just incase  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seap3 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ha ha, looks like they still need to make some tweaks to their site.

Under surveys, it says:

SURVEYS Currently there are surveys available

But, there are NO surveys available - 




  I guess I'm just being difficult today.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 26, 2012)

> Ha ha, looks like they still need to make some tweaks to their site. Under surveys, it says: SURVEYS Currently there are surveys available But, there are NO surveys available -Â :icon_twis Â  I guess I'm just being difficult today. Â


Mine says that too! I was confused for a second..lol


----------



## seap3 (Jun 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It was showing 2 active profiles for me. I cancelled the older one just incase


 thanks - I will probably go ahead and do that once they ship.  Knowing the difficulties they've had I'm afraid if I cancel one now it will somehow cancel both my accounts.

It's getting really late in the month - wish they'd just ship already.


----------



## Samantha Calkin (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anyone got their notification email? Last month I had gotten it by now. Anyone find it annoying considering I don't know what's in the boxes and I want it?!?!?!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, it's a great thing that they're finally making improvements and looking into the security breach! I signed up for a secured card and will be using that to pay for subs. Will do a 3 month run and hope for no more issues on Glossbox's end.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Samantha Calkin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone got their notification email? Last month I had gotten it by now. Anyone find it annoying considering I don't know what's in the boxes and I want it?!?!?!


Was wondering the same thing!


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

I know I did the profile when I first signed up, but would really just like to take it again to make sure I have it set up they way that I want. I know last time all our boxes were the same and since they are just coming back up again I have a feeling that this month's will be similar as well. However looking at some of the UK's boxes this month it appears that they do get different boxes and I'm thinking we might be moving in that direction. Anyways I have a question. The first question asks for skin type. I have oily/combination skin and I think I have sensitive skin for certain products. I tend to break out easily as well. So right now I can fit into 3-4 categories and I can only pick one. What would be the best option to go with?



> Has anyone got their notification email? Last month I had gotten it by now. Anyone find it annoying considering I don't know what's in the boxes and I want it?!?!?!


 I haven't gotten mine either and I'm a little annoyed. Most of us paid 3 weeks ago and we can't even get an answer to when they will ship. Are we to really assume that these are July boxes and won't see them until then?


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

Just asked about my prior question on their facebook and this was their answer.


 GlossyBox.com Hi Ladies, the boxes are vary country to country. 7 minutes ago Â· Like

 Jessi Mascola I figured as much, but I was wondering with most profiles back up, will you be moving towards differing products within the US for each person (I know that we can't have thousands of different boxes, but like 5 or 10 box types) that is determined based on their profile? 3 minutes ago Â· Like

 GlossyBox.com Yes Ma'am! 2 minutes ago Â· UnlikeÂ· 1

 Jessi Mascola Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 2 seconds ago Â· Like


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't believe any of the subs actually use the beauty profiles. It would be so time consuming.

On FB GB said the boxes are shipping this week. I remember mine shipping toward the end of the week because I was pissed that there was a weekend right after it shipped  and Memorial day so there was no movement for 4 days.


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't say how close they will look at the profiles, but the main part of my curiosity was if we would start getting different boxes, which answered my question with a yes.

We have July 4th next week so if they do get them out by this week we will probably have another day to wait.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't say how close they will look at the profiles, but the main part of my curiosity was if we would start getting different boxes, which answered my question with a yes.
> 
> We have July 4th next week so if they do get them out by this week we will probably have another day to wait.







Not another holiday!!!!! I feel like the weeks before getting the boxes is TORTURE!!!! I would love if they used our profiles. I took it again yesterday just in case.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 27, 2012)

It's June 27th.  Even if they sent my box to me today, I wouldn't receive it before July.  At this rate, we'll be charged for July before we actually have June boxes in hand.  I don't like this at all.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's June 27th.  Even if they sent my box to me today, I wouldn't receive it before July.  At this rate, we'll be charged for July before we actually have June boxes in hand.  I don't like this at all.


  I wonder if that's so if you don't like you're June box and wanted to cancel, you'd still have to get your July box since you've already been charged for it either before you got your June box or right after. Then the July box would probably be so awesome it would make you want to stay subbed. Sounds like they've got some sneaky tactics to squeeze just a little more out of someone, ha ha! Jeez... they need to hurry up and ship our boxes. I'm getting antsy to see what we get! LOL!


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 27, 2012)

Me to glossybox on facebook - "Any idea when you are shipping . . . July is fast approaching! Looking forward!" GlossyBox.com response- "Hi Ladies, we appreciate your feedback about our service and always strive to improve it!" Hmmmm....not really the answer to the question I was asking . . .


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Me to glossybox on facebook - "Any idea when you are shipping . . . July is fast approaching! Looking forward!"
> 
> GlossyBox.com response- "Hi Ladies, we appreciate your feedback about our service and always strive to improve it!"
> ...


 That's what they said to someone's post I replied to. Maybe it was yours. Why can't they just give us a date? I did gripe about being charged so soon and not even getting a straight answer on that post.


----------



## arendish (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's what they said to someone's post I replied to. Maybe it was yours. Why can't they just give us a date? I did gripe about being charged so soon and not even getting a straight answer on that post.


 Someone else asked and they just said that they'd email us when they were shipped, but gave no dates or time frame. I never experienced credit card problems (other than being charged twice, which was promptly fixed), but it's ridiculous that they can't even give a time frame on shipping. I think it's because they still have memberships open, so they're trying to pack as many people into this box period as possible. Sigh.


----------



## bloo (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Someone else asked and they just said that they'd email us when they were shipped, but gave no dates or time frame. I never experienced credit card problems (other than being charged twice, which was promptly fixed), but it's ridiculous that they can't even give a time frame on shipping. I think it's because they still have memberships open, so they're trying to pack as many people into this box period as possible. Sigh.



I haven't had any issues besides them keeping us in the dark about shipping dates. I honestly think you are 100 percent correct. If they don't fill it they should still ship to current members in a timely manner and just have the spots open for next month. That's what other services do anyways. I'm really trying to stay positive and not hate on them as no major issues so far and I did love my first box. I just hope we hear something soon.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 27, 2012)

Did anyone who was charged multiple times get their 100 glossy dots yet? I didn't...


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 27, 2012)

At least you didn't send them an email asking them a question, and get a reply saying they were going to cancel you.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least you didn't send them an email asking them a question, and get a reply saying they were going to cancel you.


  OMG, did they do that to you?


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, did they do that to you?


Yep, and 10 minutes later sent an email telling me to disregard that email.  It took another 2 days for them to actually give me a real email addressing my concerns.  I'm glad other people are getting something from GB on the cc fraud, but they basically blew me off and told me it wasn't their problem.  I suppose my $21 isn't that important to them.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jun 27, 2012)

Facebook post: 

http://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com
GlossyBox.com

http://www.facebook.com/GlossyBox.com
Our June boxes are being shipped! You'll be receiving your tracking numbers within the next 24 hours. YAY!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Facebook post:
> 
> ...






        Time to start obsessing!!!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 27, 2012)

lol, I'm excited again


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You're one of the first to get your boxes aren't you! I will be stalking you!


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 27, 2012)

Wow... these ship very late in the month... can't wait to see the first person who gets their box!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## tameloy (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha...I tried quoting all of the previous little dancing pics to make it look like a dance party....FAIL


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 27, 2012)

WOHOO! finally! Now... the wait really begins!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm soooo looking forward to my first box! I bet the first june unboxing video on youtube will get thousands of views  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

YAY!!!!



 Now hopefully I'll get my shipment confirmation soon


----------



## JessP (Jun 27, 2012)

So excited! I hope we start getting our emails soon!

 Also, does this not crack you up?! lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So excited! I hope we start getting our emails soon!
> 
> Also, does this not crack you up?! lol


 

 I like this one... lmao​


----------



## JessP (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one... lmao​


 Ha! Too funny!!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one... lmaot​


 this one is my favorite, LMAO!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 27, 2012)

Please let this be a good box, but not so good that it will make me regret canceling


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You're one of the first to get your boxes aren't you! I will be stalking you!


 HAHA! I won't let you down if I do get it early! I will show you gals!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't waaaaaait! I'm expecting so many packages this and next week lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did anyone actually get a TN yet?


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 27, 2012)

Yall are hilarious. The dance party made my day.


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 27, 2012)

I had too. lol


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this one is my favorite, LMAO!


 ROFL!!!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 27, 2012)

Im pretty sure all this box shipping talk is making us all delirious lol


----------



## JessP (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im pretty sure all this box shipping talk is making us all delirious lol






 Jump-roping sheep agrees (and so do I lol).


----------



## DiorAdora (Jun 27, 2012)

Right now I'm just wondering who is going to be the first to get a confirmation of shipment. Lol saying and doing for them is totally different.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol all the dancing icons! love!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 27, 2012)

So, I just saw a review of the UK June Glossybox and totally forgot I was reading a UK blog...and I was all set to be like "SEEERIOUSLY, I spent 21 bucks and risked credit card fraud for this crap???" LOL. Mini panic attack over. Hope ours is better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just saw a review of the UK June Glossybox and totally forgot I was reading a UK blog...and I was all set to be like "SEEERIOUSLY, I spent 21 bucks and risked credit card fraud for this crap???" LOL. Mini panic attack over. Hope ours is better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'd be THRILLED with the June UK box! Was this in it?

*GlossyBox Pro Beauty Brush (definitely we aren't getting this)*
*Clean Start By Dermalogica Day/Night 3-step Kit* -
*Yves Rocher France Mini Mascara Ultra-Volume Sexy Pulp*
*BM Beauty Summer Warmth Bronzer*
*Vichy Dermablend Ultra Corrective Foundation Cream Stick* (It looked like a big packet with 6 different samples to try in various skin colors)
 
Edited to add it appears there were several versions of the box. Some of these I wouldn't be interested in but not hate.
 
MeMeMe Nail Collection long lasting gloss
Paul Mitchell The Original Conditioner
Green People Sun Lotion with Tan accelerator
Precision tweezers
Caudele Eaux Fraiches perfume
Agent Provaceteur perfume


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

On a side note I wish the US GB website was half a good as the UK one.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a side note I wish the US GB website was half a good as the UK one.


 well, it does still say "beta" at the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hopefully it'll get better with time!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The box I saw had the bronzer, the sun lotion, the brush, the foundation samples, and one of the perfume samples...I think. Or something close to that. At any rate, I'd be so sad to get that box, for $10 or for $21. (Though, I have a burning hatred of anything related to tanning and bronzers, so that totally colored my reaction, LOL). I'm sure with this being a summer/beach themed box, there will be a tanning or bronzing product for me to glare at...I just hope the other things are awesome enough to distract me from it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


Yeah I wouldn't want the sun lotion either. I do have a ton of bronzers I never use too. I wouldn't have liked that person's box either. Every sub wants a beach themed box but how many bronzers and tubes of spf, etc do I need!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif(Though, I have a burning hatred of anything related to tanning and bronzers, so that totally colored my reaction, LOL).


 I see what you did there....

That said, Yves Rocher is good stuff, and super-inexpensive if I remember correctly; I used it a LOT when I was in Europe.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

Okay... I was just on youtube and watched 3 seperate June Glossybox videos. One was from UK, one from Germany, and one from Holland (Dutch) and all 3 boxes were completely different so I don't think we can necessarily compare what we might get with the UK box (I would've been COMPLETELY disappointed if that was our box though!). But here's hoping for a good june box!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay... I was just on youtube and watched 3 seperate June Glossybox videos. One was from UK, one from Germany, and one from Holland (Dutch) and all 3 boxes were completely different so I don't think we can necessarily compare what we might get with the UK box (I would've been COMPLETELY disappointed if that was our box though!). But here's hoping for a good june box!


 Oh, I know the countries never get the same box...I only posted that because I thought it was funny that I had seen the review and not realized it was the UK box and freaked out about it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay... I was just on youtube and watched 3 seperate June Glossybox videos. One was from UK, one from Germany, and one from Holland (Dutch) and all 3 boxes were completely different so I don't think we can necessarily compare what we might get with the UK box (I would've been COMPLETELY disappointed if that was our box though!). But here's hoping for a good june box!


That's true, BUT we did get the exact same Burberry lipstick they got in their April boxes( I think it was April). So we may sometimes get a repeat. In this case I'm thrilled because that lipstick is my HG for my natural look.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

I received one of the " We will be shipping your BOX" emails.

I have paid for 2 BOXES, because the first one was very nice..

Ohh, noo..


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up about the Beauty Profile working.

I got a PP DC to use for subs. Don't want to keep using my step- mom's boxes

*I noticed something when I was inputting my DC info. There is a check box for CHECK/ MONEY ORDER.*

*Is this perhaps a viable option for people who don't want GB to have their CC#? Send a MO with a verifiable receipt? *

Thanks,

Laura


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's true, BUT we did get the exact same Burberry lipstick they got in their April boxes( I think it was April). So we may sometimes get a repeat. In this case I'm thrilled because that lipstick is my HG for my natural look.


 True. I too am in LOVE with that burberry lippie!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2012)

I have not received mine either and I honestly do not think I ever will.  I mean I can hardly imagine that they were tracking these super carefully and if they are stating their website does not hold the cc information how do they know who had the issues and who did not?  Unless they have a way to run a report that shows the affected accounts (sorry I have spent waaay to much time doing data entry this week so I am slightly jaded)



> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who was charged multiple times get their 100 glossy dots yet? I didn't...


----------



## LAtPoly (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not received mine either and I honestly do not think I ever will.  I mean I can hardly imagine that they were tracking these super carefully and if they are stating their website does not hold the cc information how do they know who had the issues and who did not?  Unless they have a way to run a report that shows the affected accounts (sorry I have spent waaay to much time doing data entry this week so I am slightly jaded)


 I just checked - I did receive my 100 points.  I was also charged 2x's originally.  -L


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2012)

I stand corrected!  I had been charged 2x also and I have the points!  Wow!  Thanks for the info!  I had kind of given up on checking....



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked - I did receive my 100 points.  I was also charged 2x's originally.  -L


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 27, 2012)

I just checked again &amp; now they're there...guess they ARE watching MUT! lol


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2012)

I like how the Glossydots were titled "compensation"  haha



> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just checked again &amp; now they're there...guess they ARE watching MUT! lol


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm so glad they are making things right!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

Maybe with all of the CC fraud and claims and such... the glossydots were probably not exactly the first thing on their mind, even though they should've compensated for the multiple charges immidiately in my opinion but at least they are making things right now. I know so many mistakes occured with this launch but hopefully everything will be smooth from here on out


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 27, 2012)

Great!! So ppl who got charged more than once get 100 points but ppl who got their cc info stolen dont get anything. How awesome is that?!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great!! So ppl who got charged more than once get 100 points but ppl who got their cc info stolen dont get anything. How awesome is that?!


 I think it's


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, I know the countries never get the same box...I only posted that because I thought it was funny that I had seen the review and not realized it was the UK box and freaked out about it.


 OMG... I just realized how rude my comment sounded



. I'm so sorry! I wasn't replying to anyone, but I was basically reassuring myself that all the boxes are different because I saw the UK box after seeing your comment and freaked out too, HA HA HA! My first thought was... I better not be paying $21.00 for that! I don't know which video you saw but the one I saw was NOT GOOD (just IMO) LOL, I'll link it: (I hope it's allowed for me to do so



)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMx2JwfLZxY&amp;feature=g-hist


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG... I just realized how rude my comment sounded
> 
> ...


I like that box because I'm always game to try new mascara!. I also want to try Dermablend so bad, but don't want to drop the dough on it yet. Are our boxes here yet?!!!! I'm so impatient!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like that box because I'm always game to try new mascara!. I also want to try Dermablend so bad, but don't want to drop the dough on it yet. Are our boxes here yet?!!!! I'm so impatient!


 maybe I'm just picky... it all looked so small for the price



. But the dermablend does seem amazing so I wouldn't mind getting that. Are we at a point in the sub now where there will be different box variations? EEEEEE! I can't wait to get my June box, LOL! I'm so glad my excitement in this sub is back!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 27, 2012)

Has anybody got a tracking email?  I'm so ready for this box!  I want to see I want to see!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe I'm just picky... it all looked so small for the price
> 
> ...


 The beauty profiles aren't working yet. They might work for some people, but I still can't fill mine out (I signed up about two hours and fifteen minutes after the signup announcement went out, and it sounds like some people who signed up after that have been able to fill theirs out, but mine is still not working).  They told me that they would make an announcement when it was ready to go.  I'm thinking they are battling other monsters at the moment and will get to this when they get to it.

One thing that is a ROYAL PAIN IN THE ASS:  Their Twitter/Facebook/etc. bug (I don't know what those things are called on websites, but that's what I've heard them called on tv shows:  an annoying graphic usually in the lower right-hand corner, typically showing the network or channel you're watching).  I'm trying to look at my individual orders on the My Orders page.  The bug is *right over* the View Order links, and I can't make it go away to get to those links.  Time to send in another complaint about their website.


----------



## whigrose (Jun 27, 2012)

I just filled out my profile. Of course, that doesn't mean their system won't have glitches and erase it or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyway, they give 6 different styles to choose from. Let me try to post them from memory: chic, sporty, natural, classic, extravagant, and trendy. I wish they offered some advice regarding what *they* consider these styles to represent. Like, what types of products will I be saying I want with a certain style?

I opted for classic, but was really tempted by extravagant and a little by trendy as well. Anyway, the whole profile thing makes me nervous. I quit Birchbox after only 2 months b/c they gave me a bunch of crap in the 2nd month compared to all other boxes. So if Glossy is pushing to send out custom boxes so quickly, I wonder if it means they are going to send out bad boxes to some customers and save on money right away. If so, I'll just cancel and not look back. Sad. They started out pretty well. I can wait until July to get a box I should get in June. Ok, I'm impatient, but I can wait if I absolutely must. But paying the same $21 as everyone else and getting cheated while others get pampered--that really bugs me bad! And if it bugged me bad enough to cancel my $10 BB, I'll sure cancel my $21 Glossy as well.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 28, 2012)

Here is the link for those of you who can not fill out your beauty profile. Worked wonders for a few of us here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://bit.ly/NPsUxq


----------



## meaganola (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is the link for those of you who can not fill out your beauty profile. Worked wonders for a few of us here
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, awesome, that works!  Thank you!


----------



## whigrose (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't believe any of the subs actually use the beauty profiles. It would be so time consuming.


 Why would it be time consuming? I've always assumed it was automated. They just click a button, and then they print out labels for box 1, then box 2, etc. Of course, with all the glitches, even if Glossybox did have an automated system, it would probably fail right away, lol!

Seriously though, it would really bother me if I knew they weren't at least trying to honor profiles. Otherwise, why have us fill them out? And really, as I just said before reading this post, custom boxes tend to disappoint me in the long run. So knowing they weren't even trying to honor the profiles, that would bum me out even more.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 28, 2012)

> Oh, awesome, that works! Â Thank you!


 You're welcome!


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is the link for those of you who can not fill out your beauty profile. Worked wonders for a few of us here
> 
> 
> ...


 OMG thank you so much! I finally was able to fill that thing out and now it has it saved on my profile.


----------



## CaliMel (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why would it be time consuming? I've always assumed it was automated. They just click a button, and then they print out labels for box 1, then box 2, etc. Of course, with all the glitches, even if Glossybox did have an automated system, it would probably fail right away, lol!
> 
> Seriously though, it would really bother me if I knew they weren't at least trying to honor profiles. Otherwise, why have us fill them out? And really, as I just said before reading this post, custom boxes tend to disappoint me in the long run. So knowing they weren't even trying to honor the profiles, that would bum me out even more.


 This.

I imagine it's automated. They would just have to have a computer program. If your profile says this, then you get this product and not that one. If it says this you get this one other, with that exclusion. It's very simple if and or statements, and they would only have to have the program made once, and just input the products into it to give the correct outputs each month. There is absolutely no way they would have a person sitting there reading every profile. That would be utterly ridiculous considering that the whole thing is on a server and that's why they have computer programers and databases, so that people do not have to do that!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 28, 2012)

I had thought (and please correct me if I'm wrong) that GB-USA said all along that they do NOT plan to customize boxes. If they are sticking with that statement, then profiles are just more marketing info to use as they attempt to obtain products.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 28, 2012)

> OMG thank you so much! I finally was able to fill that thing out and now it has it saved on my profile.


Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had thought (and please correct me if I'm wrong) that GB-USA said all along that they do NOT plan to customize boxes. If they are sticking with that statement, then profiles are just more marketing info to use as they attempt to obtain products.


 If you missed my earlier post I posted a conversation I had with them on facebook. They are planning on sending out different boxes.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why would it be time consuming? I've always assumed it was automated. They just click a button, and then they print out labels for box 1, then box 2, etc. Of course, with all the glitches, even if Glossybox did have an automated system, it would probably fail right away, lol!
> 
> Seriously though, it would really bother me if I knew they weren't at least trying to honor profiles. Otherwise, why have us fill them out? And really, as I just said before reading this post, custom boxes tend to disappoint me in the long run. So knowing they weren't even trying to honor the profiles, that would bum me out even more.


 I don't know but I have 3 subs and not ONE looks at the profile. It's obvious they don't when you receive items that conflict with your profile month after month. I think the profile is so they can get an idea of their demographics like how many customers have frizzy hair, how many love classic looks verses trendy, etc. etc. so they get an idea how to fill the bags.

Just my 2 cents though. I could be wrong.


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know but I have 3 subs and not ONE looks at the profile. It's obvious they don't when you receive items that conflict with your profile month after month. I think the profile is so they can get an idea of their demographics like how many customers have frizzy hair, how many love classic looks verses trendy, etc. etc. so they get an idea how to fill the bags.
> ...


 Well I think part of it is they can't do a different box for every single person. So like birchbox will have 20 different kinds of boxes for their thousands of subbies. So they might try to match the best one for you. They obviously can't know everything about you with just the few questions they ask, so they prob do the best they can. I know I did get frustrated with birchbox a while back because my profile stated I have oily hair and month after month they gave me dry hair products. I actually canceled then because I was tired of getting them and the same kinds of products all the time because I think the one profile they limit you to will give you the same kinds of products because they are trying to match what you want. So it's a double edged sword for me. I did decide to rejoin because I missed a monthly makeup sub after trying myglam and beautyarmy, neither of which I liked and in the end BIrchbox did better than both of those. I also have to realize that most of the hair products out there are for dry hair. It's really hard to get products just for oily hair.

I do think you have a valid point though. So i think it is a bit of a combination of both our thoughts. I do think the profiles and of course surveys help them and other companies determine what the market is like. So not only are they getting money from our subs, but they are also getting payment in the form of valuable information, which is why I think we get full sized products sometimes and boxes valued at more than we pay.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is the link for those of you who can not fill out your beauty profile. Worked wonders for a few of us here
> 
> 
> ...


 THANK YOU! finally.

and has anyone actually gotten a shipping email?


----------



## AsianGirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm glad that someone from Glossybox is lurking / reviewing MUT and taking our comments and suggestions seriously. For every post that is made here on MUT I'm sure there are 10x or more subscribers with the same thoughts and feelings.

It is definitely a step in the right direction for Glossybox's Customer Service. As a subscriber I understand there will be some issues and problems launching a new subscription, but I DO expect to have my concerns addressed and to be informed honestly and in a timely matter. 

The worst thing that Glossybox can do is to lie in order to appease the masses and then have their lies exposed, which destroys their credibility with current and potential customers alike.

I appreciated the 100 Glossydots as a compensation for the first round of Credit Card issues (multiple charges). I also appreciate that every time I was able to speak with a CS agent at Glossybox they have been very professional.

I don't appreciate having to call several time during their business hours to reach someone. Please work on that, especially because most member would NOT phone unless the matter was urgent or very important.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm pretty bummed that most of us wont have our "June" boxes in hand by the end of June. I don't like being charged in the the first week of the month and not getting the actual product until the next month.


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 28, 2012)

> I'm pretty bummed that most of us wont have our "June" boxes in hand by the end of June. I don't like being charged in the the first week of the month and not getting the actual product until the next month.


 I totally agree, I really don't like that, it should at least be sent out by the 25th of the month they are claiming it is. To not even have a shipping notice on the 28th is beyond rediculous.


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree, I really don't like that, it should at least be sent out by the 25th of the month they are claiming it is. To not even have a shipping notice on the 28th is beyond rediculous.


 I can see them holding off because of profiles and boxes still open, even though i don't agree with it. However what really gets me is that they don't even have a straight answer for us. A email or post about being delayed this month due to .... and boxes are planned to be shipped out this day would be fantastic. I hate not knowing what's going on, especially since they already have my money.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 28, 2012)

> I can see them holding off because of profiles and boxes still open, even though i don't agree with it. However what really gets me is that they don't even have a straight answer for us. A email or post about being delayed this month due to .... and boxes are planned to be shipped out this day would be fantastic. I hate not knowing what's going on, especially since they already have my money.


 Seriously. They've had my money for 2 weeks now. Are they using the money they are getting from us right now to buy this month's samples??? I am nervous I will be charged for next month's box before receiving this one - not cool! I was so looking forward to glossybox being available in the US, I hope they get it together soon!


----------



## theredwonder (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my Tracking!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got my tracking as well, and it's already in my state!


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Email with tracking number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im in NV...says Delivery,7/6-7/9

BoooHooo not in time for my vacation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (Jun 28, 2012)

Just got my tracking!  It was shipped out of NJ on June 22, and left Indiana on June 26.  Hopefully I'll be getting it very soon.


----------



## bloo (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my tracking!  It was shipped out of NJ on June 22, and left Indiana on June 26.  Hopefully I'll be getting it very soon.


 I'm still waiting on notification that mine shipped. But if it was shipped from NJ on the 22nd then I should have gotten it by now. So I hope it's in the mail today or tomorrow. I live in Vermont. That's a long time to wait for such a short distance. What are they doing with them? I guess that's what you get for free shipping. Hope my notification comes soon at least.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my tracking number. My package shipped out the 22nd and left Fishers, IN last night. I live in IN so maybe it will be in the mail today


----------



## redfox (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is the link for those of you who can not fill out your beauty profile. Worked wonders for a few of us here
> 
> 
> ...


Totally worked.  Thanks! Also I just received my tracking info.  Says it departed Indiana at 5:42 p.m. yesterday.  Yay! It says estimated delivery is 07/05/12-07/06/12.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my tracking as well, and it's already in my state!


 WOW THATS SO EXCITING!!!!!!​  ​


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 28, 2012)

Guess who did not get her tracking email?  Yes, that's right.  Me.  and guess who is getting emails from all my sub boxes saying they can't charge my card?  Me.  Guess who still hasn't received her new card so that she can update her billing info on anything?  Me.

Thanks Glossybox.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't mind the billing shipping cycle at all. BB charged me early in the month and I JUST got my box.

Shelley6301 I hope you can get it sorted out!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got my tracking number. My package shipped out the 22nd and left Fishers, IN last night. I live in IN so maybe it will be in the mail today


 If you do, please share!

Mine left IN yesterday and according to last month I should get it in 3 days, so by Monday.


----------



## JessP (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my shipping notice, yay! 

I won the May box during a Glossybox twitter chat last week - I think I'll probably be receiving both of them at the same time lol. Not a bad thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 28, 2012)

YAY! " Your GLOSSYBOX with tracking is on its way and will be delivered within 5 - 7 working days!". Currently in indiana . . Hurry up to California please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 28, 2012)

I hate that it takes so darn long for west coast people to get their box!

On the upside, looks like it was shipped the 23rd, which is better than it just being shipped yesterday.



> Destination: Las Vegas, NV Carrier: United States Postal Service - Non First Class DelCon Only
> Estimated Delivery Date: 07/06/12-07/09/12


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 28, 2012)

> If you do, please share! Mine left IN yesterday and according to last month I should get it in 3 days, so by Monday.


 I'm not lucky at all but if by some miracle the box does arrive today I'll let you know. Probably be here tomorrow by the latest.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 28, 2012)

no shipping notice yet. 

But it does give me some hope i guess that they shipped them out last friday and just didn't tell anyone?? So i guess they are already on their way...

Julep shipped yesterday and GB told us they shipped yesterday... we'll see which one I get first!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine departed Fishers, IN today! And I live an hour and a half away from Fishers, so it should be here by Saturday I would imagine (even though it says 7/3). Yay!

Edit: Actually, it departed Fishers last night. I wonder if it's in my mailbox! Oh god, now I'm not going to be able to pay any attention at my 2:00 meeting.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm still waiting for my tracking # but at least we know they're on their way! YAY! So Exciting!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting for my tracking # but at least we know they're on their way! YAY! So Exciting!


I am impatiently waiting my shipment notice as well.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jun 28, 2012)

I just got my ship notice about an hour ago, looks like they shipped them on the 22nd. My EDD is 7/6-7/9 but last time it came several days early. There is a holiday in the middle of the week next week so I hope I get it before then!!


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my notice too, mine was shipped the 23rd.. So maybe they were waiting to send out notices once almost everyone's box was out and until they were actually moving?? With birchbox I seem to get my notice before the 10th but then I wait like 3 days before it actually moves anywhere. I can deal with the end of the month notifications if my box is already moving and past the just sitting there stage.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 28, 2012)

> Totally worked.Â  Thanks! Also I just received my tracking info.Â  Says it departed Indiana at 5:42 p.m. yesterday.Â  Yay! It says estimated delivery is 07/05/12-07/06/12.


You're welcome! Glad it's working for everyone!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am impatiently waiting my shipment notice as well.


  I haven't gotten mine either!!  ARG! And I'm in NY.

Did they change the warehouse from NJ to IN?


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 28, 2012)

> Â I haven't gotten mine either!!Â  ARG! And I'm in NY. Did they change the warehouse from NJ to IN? :22:


 I'm in NJ and haven't received mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 28, 2012)

Still waiting on mine! Worried about since I was part of the ones who couldn't get charged at first. I hope something else doesn't get messed up! Guess I'm just a worry wart and expect the worst to happen!


----------



## whigrose (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't know but I have 3 subs and not ONE looks at the profile. It's obvious they don't when you receive items that conflict with your profile month after month. I think the profile is so they can get an idea of their demographics like how many customers have frizzy hair, how many love classic looks verses trendy, etc. etc. so they get an idea how to fill the bags.
> ...


 Oh that's why I cancelled Birchbox--they sent me a dark peach bronzer designed for those with olive skin and darker when I have light skin. Totally wrong for me. So I know Birchbox doesn't follow the profiles (or if they try to, they don't do it very well). Still, I just find it so odd to take profiles, say you do custom boxes based on those profiles, and then not have an automated system which is specifically based around trying to match profiles. Just because they take profiles, doesn't mean they do things the right way, or that they even seem to care. I'm hoping Glossybox will be different, but it makes me nervous. That's all I was saying.


----------



## whigrose (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well I think part of it is they can't do a different box for every single person. So like birchbox will have 20 different kinds of boxes for their thousands of subbies. So they might try to match the best one for you. They obviously can't know everything about you with just the few questions they ask, so they prob do the best they can. I know I did get frustrated with birchbox a while back because my profile stated I have oily hair and month after month they gave me dry hair products. I actually canceled then because I was tired of getting them and the same kinds of products all the time because I think the one profile they limit you to will give you the same kinds of products because they are trying to match what you want. So it's a double edged sword for me. I did decide to rejoin because I missed a monthly makeup sub after trying myglam and beautyarmy, neither of which I liked and in the end BIrchbox did better than both of those. I also have to realize that most of the hair products out there are for dry hair. It's really hard to get products just for oily hair.


 
I know what you are saying about them doing a limited # of boxes and that causing issues. When I cancelled Birchbox, I told them I thought they needed a more sophisticated beauty profile and a more advanced software system, however. For example, if the computer picked a certain box as my best match, say an 89% match for me, if it directly contradicted my skin tone (like the peach bronzer did), then the software should be advanced enough to go to my second best match, say 82% of a match or something. If it had done that, I'm convinced I would have gotten what I would have considered 'a better match.' Think of some of the more 'neutral' items they sent out last month--lip balms, Melvita rose water, treatment masks, etc. I still might not have gotten my top choice or anything, but ruling out things that are wrong for us completely would be a step in the right direction. I'd rather get a neutral box that makes me say "eh" than a box that makes me mad because it directly contradicts something I specifically told them about me. Sending someone dry hair products, like your problem, when you specifically said your hair was oily would be another example. I'm not a computer programmer, so I don't know how hard this would be to achieve. Still, it seems like it would be possible.


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten mine either!!  ARG! And I'm in NY.
> 
> Did they change the warehouse from NJ to IN?


Yeah I was gonna say, why are they all shipping from Indiana? I'm in eastern pa and haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.


----------



## Caryatid (Jun 28, 2012)

I honestly doubt (someone do correct me if I'm wrong!) that it is actually a computer program. I am fairly sure that it is just someone going through and making VERY quick selections.


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dragonfly57* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I was gonna say, why are they all shipping from Indiana? I'm in eastern pa and haven't gotten a shipping notice yet.


No, the boxes are still shipping from NJ. On my shipping notice that is the place of origin.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *phoebehearts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, the boxes are still shipping from NJ. On my shipping notice that is the place of origin.


 Ya, heres what mine says... 

6/27/2012 05:44 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037

6/27/2012 04:15 PM Electronic Information Sent to USPS Fishers, IN 46037

6/27/2012 05:42 AM Arrived at Newgistics Facility Fishers, IN 46037

6/26/2012 05:29 PM Departing Newgistics Facility Elizabeth, NJ 07206

6/26/2012 08:57 AM Inducted into Newgistics Network Elizabeth, NJ 07206

*6/22/2012 09:35 PM Shipped from Client South Kearny, NJ 07032*


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine is comin to the west coast....its got a long way to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Tracking history
6/27/12 9:05 AM FISHERS, IN 46037 Arrived Shipping Partner Facility 6/26/12 5:29 PM ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 Departed Shipping Partner Facility 6/26/12 8:59 AM ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 Arrived Shipping Partner Facility 6/22/12 9:34 PM KEARNY, NJ 07032 Picked Up by Shipping Partner


----------



## tulippop (Jun 28, 2012)

I got shipping notifications for both of us today at 9am.  Both were shipped out on the 22nd but not received by Newgistics until the 26th.  Hopefully we'll get them by the end of next week.  *fingers crossed*


----------



## LadyEarth (Jun 28, 2012)

Newgistics from the look of it has regional shipping centers - for those states that are close enough such as NY - NJ has the regional Newgistics location and from there packages are routed to the post office - for other regions the packages are sent to a regional Newgistics locations and from there sent to USPS. At least that how I interpret it - not sure if I'm completely right. Indiana appears to be a Newgistics regional location.


----------



## Marshie (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my tracking!  It was shipped out of NJ on June 22, and left Indiana on June 26.  Hopefully I'll be getting it very soon.


So was mine.  Shipping takes forever! My estimated delivery is 7/6-7/9. LOL Oh man! Its in Fishers &amp; that is where it got stuck for like 3 days last time around. Let's hope it doesn't happen again.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

Still waiting on my shipping notice!!!!


----------



## zombielovrr (Jun 28, 2012)

If the place is in Kearny, when it ships I should get it within a day XD. I WANT MY GLOSSYBOX


----------



## whigrose (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess who did not get her tracking email?  Yes, that's right.  Me.  and guess who is getting emails from all my sub boxes saying they can't charge my card?  Me.  Guess who still hasn't received her new card so that she can update her billing info on anything?  Me.
> 
> Thanks Glossybox.


 Shelley--Is getting a prepaid Visa or something an option? You might not want to give it to Glossybox, in case it led to repeat problems, but it might help for the other subs who need billing info. Of course, I realize that as a quick fix it would be annoying as you'd just have to call all the subs *again* once you get your real card. Still, it would help keep your place and prevent 'waitlisting' problems. Just a thought.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 28, 2012)

i want my box.... noooooooow!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## whigrose (Jun 28, 2012)

I just saw on Facebook that they started shipping, but don't plan on finishing until Saturday. So, if you haven't gotten a tracking # yet (and I haven't gotten mine), then I am wondering if that may be why.

Also, seems like most who have posted they do have a tracking # are on or towards the West coast. I live in NJ. I wonder if they saw so many people complain about getting late BB's if they lived in the West, that they decided to ship there first and go back to ship to the East coast last???


----------



## Kittables (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, I'm in Florida and I haven't received my tracking number. That's why I came right over here to see what was going on. Thanks! I'm sure that is the case, whigrose.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shelley--Is getting a prepaid Visa or something an option? You might not want to give it to Glossybox, in case it led to repeat problems, but it might help for the other subs who need billing info. Of course, I realize that as a quick fix it would be annoying as you'd just have to call all the subs *again* once you get your real card. Still, it would help keep your place and prevent 'waitlisting' problems. Just a thought.


I did sign up for the Serve by American Express and plan on using it for all online purchases, but I haven't got it in the mail yet, and I just got the email from them yesterday that they were sending me one.  I was figuring I'd have to wait one more month so they didn't cancel my subscriptions.


----------



## dreile (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw on Facebook that they started shipping, but don't plan on finishing until Saturday. So, if you haven't gotten a tracking # yet (and I haven't gotten mine), then I am wondering if that may be why.
> 
> Also, seems like most who have posted they do have a tracking # are on or towards the West coast. I live in NJ. I wonder if they saw so many people complain about getting late BB's if they lived in the West, that they decided to ship there first and go back to ship to the East coast last???


 I'm not sure about your theory, I live in MT and I have NOT gotten a shipping notice yet.  Hopefully soon!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 28, 2012)

It's kinda weird, but I'm ok with mine not having shipped yet. This weekend, the temp is supposed to reach 107 in my area (and I'm sure in plenty others where my box would be traveling), so I'm hoping it arrives once its cooled off a bit.


----------



## JessP (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw on Facebook that they started shipping, but don't plan on finishing until Saturday. So, if you haven't gotten a tracking # yet (and I haven't gotten mine), then I am wondering if that may be why.
> 
> Also, seems like most who have posted they do have a tracking # are on or towards the West coast. I live in NJ. I wonder if they saw so many people complain about getting late BB's if they lived in the West, that they decided to ship there first and go back to ship to the East coast last???


 It's possible - I live in California and received my shipping notice this morning.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 28, 2012)

I live in Missouri and haven't gotten my shipping notice yet but I thought I read that some people in Indiana got theirs and that's farther East than me... so I don't know. I'm still excited though because from the posts I've seen, it seems like the confirmations are going out days after they were shipped so mine could be on it's way already. Either way, I'm excited and can't wait!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's possible - I live in California and received my shipping notice this morning.


 Same here!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 28, 2012)

Got my shipping notice this AM!  My box started it's journey west on 6/23 and departed Fishers, IN last night!  My is coming to Southern California!  I hope the 4th doesn't delay the boxes too much!


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I'm in Florida and I haven't received my tracking number. That's why I came right over here to see what was going on. Thanks! I'm sure that is the case, whigrose.


 Haven't gotten one either... Just saw on their twitter to contact them if you don't receive a shipping notice by the end of today! Reading the posts, it seems a bit random so I'm not when sure mine will come (Utah)... but I'm stoked!


----------



## redfox (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's possible - I live in California and received my shipping notice this morning.





> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw on Facebook that they started shipping, but don't plan on finishing until Saturday. So, if you haven't gotten a tracking # yet (and I haven't gotten mine), then I am wondering if that may be why.
> 
> Also, seems like most who have posted they do have a tracking # are on or towards the West coast. I live in NJ. I wonder if they saw so many people complain about getting late BB's if they lived in the West, that they decided to ship there first and go back to ship to the East coast last???


Not sure.  I'm in Louisiana and I got my tracking number this morning.  Kind of surprised I've received mine but someone in Florida has not.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in Florida and still waiting for my shipping notice.


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 28, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 28, 2012)

Still no shipping notice for me here in Maryland!​


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in FL too and I am awaiting my shipping notice


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 28, 2012)

I am in TN and have not received a shipping notice. Good to know we can contact them if we don't get one by the end of the day.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (Jun 28, 2012)

ack i should not have clicked on this thread! jealous! kind of lurking to see what's in this month's box so i can cry more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 28, 2012)

Looks like they might be shipping west to east. No shipping notice for me in Maryland yet.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jun 28, 2012)

I just got one and I'm in Cali


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Haven't gotten one either... Just saw on their twitter to contact them if you don't receive a shipping notice by the end of today! Reading the posts, it seems a bit random so I'm not when sure mine will come (Utah)... but I'm stoked!Â


 Their twitter and Facebook people must not be on the same page they just posted on FB that if you did not receive a tracking # don't worry they will b out by the EOD tomorrow . I'm on the east coast also n have not received tracking yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess who did not get her tracking email?  Yes, that's right.  Me.  and guess who is getting emails from all my sub boxes saying they can't charge my card?  Me.  Guess who still hasn't received her new card so that she can update her billing info on anything?  Me.
> 
> Thanks Glossybox.


 
THIS IS MY LIFE RIGHT NOW FFS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 28, 2012)

Here's the exact FB post from GB as of today around 6:10 pm EST.

GlossyBox.com Don't worry! Boxes have been shipped. If you haven't already, you should be receiving a tracking number by end of day tomorrow. If you have any questions/concerns please email [email protected] or tweet @glossyboxushelp. xx

13 minutes ago


----------



## Gayle Ray (Jun 28, 2012)

northern california here.  recvd tracking email this am.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 28, 2012)

If I recall, last month a lot of people on the West Coast received their notices/boxes first.


----------



## murflegirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm so frustrated with this whole situation. Now I'm getting emails from Sample Society because they can't charge my card because it's shut off.

I just can't wait to get my new card and move on from this....and glossybox, you BETTER be good this month.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 28, 2012)

No tracking yet &amp; I'm in PA


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Oh that's why I cancelled Birchbox--they sent me a dark peach bronzer designed for those with olive skin and darker when I have light skin. Totally wrong for me. So I know Birchbox doesn't follow the profiles (or if they try to, they don't do it very well). Still, I just find it so odd to take profiles, say you do custom boxes based on those profiles, and then not have an automated system which is specifically based around trying to match profiles. Just because they take profiles, doesn't mean they do things the right way, or that they even seem to care. I'm hoping Glossybox will be different, but it makes me nervous. That's all I was saying.


 I totally feel you on this. I got the same goldish orange "bronzer" and am light skinned. It wouldn't even work as an eyeshadow because it doesn't match my skin tone. I emailed them and they said they try to best match your profile, so I asked what to change in my profile to not get a product like this. They sent back the generic we will pass your opinions on and never told me what to change. I am still upset about receiving it and then not being given an answer. They clearly dont use the profile as almost any other product from June would have been a better "match" to my profile. Back to Glossy Box, mine also departed Fishers, IN yesterday and I am about an hour north, so hopefully I will get it tomorrow morning!!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No tracking yet &amp; I'm in PA


 Same here... I don't like this situation where we end up getting our june boxes in july and so on....




 Oh and why on earth would they charge us at the beginning of the month for a box they don't ship out until the very end???!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here... I don't like this situation where we end up getting our june boxes in july and so on....
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I wasn't picky at first but now I am just flat out annoyed with that!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's possible - I live in California and received my shipping notice this morning.


 Same here...


----------



## miss6aby (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't picky at first but now I am just flat out annoyed with that!


 ya...I just canceled my sub. 1. it's expensive 2. it's annoying HAHAHA


----------



## eluveitie (Jun 28, 2012)

I got my shipping notice earlier this morning and I'm in Indiana. My box shipped the 23rd and it was in Indianapolis this morning, so hopefully tomorrow or Saturday!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jun 28, 2012)

I didn't get a shipping notice and I'm in Rhode Island. If the boxes are shipped from NJ I should have mine within a few days. Might be easier to drive down there and pick it up myself!!


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 28, 2012)

Im in Georgia and haven't got on yet!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jun 28, 2012)

no shipping info yet... GB replied to my comment saying ALL boxes shipped, but that it might take until tomorrow evening to get my tracking number. if it really already shipped it's cool, i just want to get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine will be here tomorrow for sure!! Just checked my tracking!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 28, 2012)

Mine wasn't here today so I hope that means tomorrow for sure when I get home from work.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 28, 2012)

I live north of Seattle, so I probably won't see it for a week.  That's how it was last time.  I'll have to stop readying this thread so I will be surprised by my box.
 

Just checked my estimated delivery date: 07/06/12-07/09/12.  Why so long?  Hmmm.  Oh, well.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 28, 2012)

They're sending it ground which means it contains a perfume, an aerosol or some other type of liquid.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're sending it ground which means it contains a perfume, an aerosol or some other type of liquid.


 please don;t let it be a perfume -____-


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> please don;t let it be a perfume -____-


 Or a spray tanner! Ugghhhhh!


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so frustrated with this whole situation. Now I'm getting emails from Sample Society because they can't charge my card because it's shut off.
> 
> I just can't wait to get my new card and move on from this....and glossybox, you BETTER be good this month.


 I got my new card today, and I breathed a huge sigh of relief.  Plus, my prepaid card came today, but my bank takes like 5 days to transfer the funds, so i have to use my debit card one more month and then i'll be using strictly prepaid for sub services.  one plus, I had to call sample society because i couldn't figure out how to change my card, and the woman who I talked to was SO sweet and totally helpful.  it felt like such a breath of fresh air after the crappy customer service GB subjected me to.

but, rant that is totally off topic, i've seriously just spent an hour on the phone trying to cancel broadband service with cricket, and i actually yelled at a CS rep for the first time in my life tonight.  i was so frustrated, and had to apologize to the poor guy because it wasn't his fault.  i still didn't get it cancelled.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Or a spray tanner! Ugghhhhh!


 yes yes yes ... lols let's think positive.. it won't be a perfume sample or spray tanner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my new card today, and I breathed a huge sigh of relief.  Plus, my prepaid card came today, but my bank takes like 5 days to transfer the funds, so i have to use my debit card one more month and then i'll be using strictly prepaid for sub services.  one plus, I had to call sample society because i couldn't figure out how to change my card, and the woman who I talked to was SO sweet and totally helpful.  it felt like such a breath of fresh air after the crappy customer service GB subjected me to.
> 
> but, rant that is totally off topic, i've seriously just spent an hour on the phone trying to cancel broadband service with cricket, and i actually yelled at a CS rep for the first time in my life tonight.  i was so frustrated, and had to apologize to the poor guy because it wasn't his fault.  i still didn't get it cancelled.


 Wait, what prepaid card did you get. I have serve &amp; the funds transfer over from my cc instantly.


----------



## shelley6301 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, what prepaid card did you get. I have serve &amp; the funds transfer over from my cc instantly.


 I got serve, but i'm transferring from my checking account, and on the thing it said it can take 5 days.  maybe it won't take 5 days, i don't know, i've not done it yet because i'm still waiting on the bank to be verified.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got serve, but i'm transferring from my checking account, and on the thing it said it can take 5 days.  maybe it won't take 5 days, i don't know, i've not done it yet because i'm still waiting on the bank to be verified.


 I decided to get Serve too. I'm still waiting for that card to get here so I'll be using my other card this month... then transferring the funds to the serve card every month.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got serve, but i'm transferring from my checking account, and on the thing it said it can take 5 days.  maybe it won't take 5 days, i don't know, i've not done it yet because i'm still waiting on the bank to be verified.


 Ohhh ok. Ya i dont think it takes that long at all. I believe the cc transfer even says 3 days but is instant lol


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *shelley6301* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am waiting on my serve card to arrive. What card did you connect it to a credit card or a debit card? Just want to figure out the best way to load money onto it. It doesnt seem the checking account idea would work, since I dont like waiting and I could see that causing a lot of problems with having to remember when to transfer money, etc.


 This is the one I did. I dont remeber it having to be verified...

Link A Debit Card

Add money right from your debit card
As soon as card information is verified, loading money into your Serve account is quick-no waiting.
No Serve load fee 1,2


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 28, 2012)

No shipping notice for me yet. 




  I'm hoping that I'll go to the mailbox tomorrow and there will be a surprise GB waiting for me.  I can't keep myself from peeking on here, so it would be nice to actually be surprised this month! 

I'm hoping for a perfume free box!  I'd like another nail polish, though!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice for me yet.
> 
> ...


  I would love the nail polish over perfume and spray tanning.


----------



## MKCurio (Jun 28, 2012)

No shipping notice here either.  I'm in NYC so maybe it will just show up, that would be awesome.  Last month I got my notice on the 25th and my box by the 30th.


----------



## BFaire06 (Jun 29, 2012)

still no tracking info  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hoping i get something tomorrow....

i keep checking youtube anxiously to see if anyone has gotten theres and posted an unveiling video!


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed it's another polish....I will ALWAYS be happy with polish!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jun 29, 2012)

*  *


----------



## Kittables (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine will be here tomorrow for sure!! Just checked my tracking!





> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine wasn't here today so I hope that means tomorrow for sure when I get home from work.


             Lucky ladies! I haven't even received my tracking info yet. 

            Well, I didn't peek last time and I won't be peeking this time, either! What a fun experience it was to open my GB and feel utterly surprised! I had no idea what to expect. Felt good! 

            Hope you both get your boxes tomorrow!


----------



## KristenBlair (Jun 29, 2012)

Ahhh! im so anxious to get mine. i havent gotten a tracking number either and im in ohio


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in wisconsin and still no tracking info here either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I'll just assume it was send out last friday with all the others and it's practiacally at my doorstep, lol. 

because waiting another 1-2wks would SUCK


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jun 29, 2012)

NY--no notice yet.  Last month, I never got a notice, but the bag came pretty quickly.


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine got delivered this morning. On my way to the post office to pick it up!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine got delivered this morning. On my way to the post office to pick it up!







YAY!!!! Report back immediately please!!!!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm trying to brace myself for not liking this months boxes for any of my subs. They all are beach themed and even though I live by the beach I'm not a beachy girl. I don't want self tanners, bronzers, spf products, or anything beach related but I will suck it up. Once this month is over there will be no beach products I assume.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine got delivered this morning. On my way to the post office to pick it up!


 Oh yay!! Can't wait for you to post some pictures!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mine got delivered this morning. On my way to the post office to pick it up!


 HURRY!!! we're dying!


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 29, 2012)

On my phone so I don't know how to put a pic


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Beauty addicts show off mascara full size First aid beauty smooth shave cream Kinerase restructure firming cream Shea Terra organically vanilla body cream Wella professionals moisturizing treatment for fine/normal hair Vial perfume organic


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On my phone so I don't know how to put a pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

Still no tracking info. They told someone I know on facebook yesterday that they should get it by end of day or contact them today. Then they started changing it to today. I made a comment about why they told the other girl yesterday and then changed it. They seemed to have deleted my comment and then changed their comment on the girls. Wish they would get their act together.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ooooh I would be good with that box!!! I dont want to get too excited in case they aren't all the same but that first item would be GREAT!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 29, 2012)

This sounds like another good box! YAY! Now If I could just get my tracking info! Hopefully I'll get either the tracking info today or better yet, my box today, lol! Super Excited!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

I really hope they don't split up boxes and do options like BB does. The two things GB has going for them in lieu of the disasters of CC ??s, overcharging, and really bad start up issues, is that everyone gets a box of equal value(if they receive them, since some had issues last month) and the quality of the contents being great and a good range of beauty items.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope they don't split up boxes and do options like BB does. The two things GB has going for them in lieu of the disasters of CC ??s, overcharging, and really bad start up issues, is that everyone gets a box of equal value(if they receive them, since some had issues last month) and the quality of the contents being great and a good range of beauty items.


I agree! The equality of the boxes is a selling point for  me.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! The equality of the boxes is a selling point for  me.


 I think the only way GB or any beauty sub can do variations successfully is if they do 3-5 options and keep it simple like Julep. I personally don't mind how BB does it, but I know a lot of people are dissatisfied when seeing other box options every month.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm really struggling with not looking at the picture of her box!  I leave for vacation next week and still have not received my tracking number.  I've been telling myself that if I don't get the number by the end of today, then I can look so I know what to expect when I get back.  Good enough reasoning, right?


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really hope they don't split up boxes and do options like BB does. The two things GB has going for them in lieu of the disasters of CC ??s, overcharging, and really bad start up issues, is that everyone gets a box of equal value(if they receive them, since some had issues last month) and the quality of the contents being great and a good range of beauty items.


I also agree that it's better to keep the boxes all the same to prevent box envy. That's one thing that I hate about Birchbox. Somehow I managed to resist clicking on the spoiler above, but I don't know how long I'll be able to hold out if I don't get my shipping notice soon!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On my phone so I don't know how to put a pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On my phone so I don't know how to put a pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

Am I missing something? What kind of

perfume
is it?


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 29, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *ashleyanner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm really struggling with not looking at the picture of her box!  I leave for vacation next week and still have not received my tracking number.  I've been telling myself that if I don't get the number by the end of today, then I can look so I know what to expect when I get back.  Good enough reasoning, right?  






I've started reasoning with myself, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to turn off the computer and keep myself busy and away from MUT!


----------



## arendish (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine is now sitting in my mailbox tempting me to leave work. I'll take pictures when I get home. Or maybe I can convince my boyfriend to bring it to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Am I missing something? What kind of
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



is it? Your not missing something. I am not really sure what kind it is. The brand is


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Perfume Organic. It kind of looks like an oil to me but I haven't opened it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your not missing something. I am not really sure what kind it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I missing something? What kind of
> 
> ...


 http://www.hookedonbeauty.com/2011/04/29/review-a-perfume-organic/
Probably this for that


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 29, 2012)

I just spoke with GB CSR, Nicole(sp?) and she was able to give me my tracking number over the phone. I specifically asked her if she was the only CSR because I always speak to her and she said that it is only her and one other person. God bless them!..lol


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just spoke with GB CSR, Nicole(sp?) and she was able to give me my tracking number over the phone. I specifically asked her if she was the only CSR because I always speak to her and she said that it is only her and one other person. God bless them!..lol


 OMG! Well that explains a lot! Damn, they need to do some hiring asap expecially since they are still pushing  for more people to join! They are probably so stressed out and over worked!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 29, 2012)

> OMG! Well that explains a lot! Damn, they need to do some hiring asap expecially since they are still pushingÂ  forÂ more people to join! They are probably so stressed out and over worked!


 I felt super bad for her. She accidentally hung up on me when I first called and I called back and got her again so that's why I asked. She is completely helpful all the time and I couldnt believe there are only 2 CSRs. I could hear the stress in her voice and she seemed happy that I wasn't angry like she's been yelled at all day.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is now sitting in my mailbox tempting me to leave work. I'll take pictures when I get home. Or maybe I can convince my boyfriend to bring it to me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Aww! You know you have a keeper if hes willing to bring your glossybox package to work because you cant wait to open it and dosent think your crazy or obsessed lol!!!!


----------



## arendish (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww! You know you have a keeper if hes willing to bring your glossybox package to work because you cant wait to open it and dosent think your crazy or obsessed lol!!!!


Oh yeah, he's obsessed too. I got him the Get Fresh Kit and he keeps asking me every day when his box is coming. He's jealous that I get 2, so he wants to get the BBM as well!



  It keeps him from using my expensive products.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

You guys are fast! Thanks!



> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ashleyanner (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've started reasoning with myself, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to turn off the computer and keep myself busy and away from MUT!


 Same here.  I have the page open behind all of my work stuff and it keeps calling my name!  And I keep telling myself, "One little peek, it won't ruin anything."  haha...I'll probably give in here in a second.


----------



## celiajuno (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On my phone so I don't know how to put a pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

Oooo... so the variety is coming in the 

A Perfume Organic options in scents...I'm crossing my fingers for Perfumed Wine-Rose, Mejica, or White Musk....
Wish my shipping would update! Last month, there was a 5 day no update on my shipping/tracking and I think it has to do with the Newgistics company...I thought it was due to the holiday, but not sure...hopefully I get my box this weekend or at least before 4th of July!!!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a picture yet?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On my phone so I don't know how to put a pic
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo... so the variety is coming in the
> 
> ...


 no according to the comment posted above yours the variation could be in actual products too


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

If mine gets to the P.O today I am going to call them at 7 am to hold the package for pick up. I am so excited now.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 29, 2012)

I finally got my tracking just a few mins ago. I have been stalking my email and MUT. Looks like it shipped on wednesday the 27th. I am super excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

Me and my BFF just got our GB tracking notices in Florida! Hopefully everyone else is getting theirs too!!!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me and my BFF just got our GB tracking notices in Florida! Hopefully everyone else is getting theirs too!!!


 I'm in Florida too! Just got mine as well


----------



## BFaire06 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me and my BFF just got our GB tracking notices in Florida! Hopefully everyone else is getting theirs too!!!


 I am in Orlando and I just got mine too!  Looks like ours shipped on the 27th! Here's to hoping we get them before the 4th (though not likely)!!


----------



## MKCurio (Jun 29, 2012)

yesssss finally a tracking notice!  It was shipped on the 26th and I am in NYC so now I'm going to be doing this till it arrives!   



 (clicking refresh on the tracking info)


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jun 29, 2012)

I got mine literally 10 min ago..Michigan here. Shipped on the 26th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 29, 2012)

That's wierd my posting up above about my tracking # came up with Tameloy's pic.. Atleast that's how it is coming up on my iPhone


----------



## JessP (Jun 29, 2012)

It is taking every ounce of restraint I have not to look at the spoiler pic... Trying my best to keep it a surprise!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's wierd my posting up above about my tracking # came up with Tameloy's pic.. Atleast that's how it is coming up on my iPhone


 I've noticed that some of the profile pics have been getting mixed up lately...it may just be my iPhone too though.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have no will power and don't want any !!!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got mine and I am in NC. It says it was shipped on 6/27!


----------



## mishtastic (Jun 29, 2012)

Ahh I want to see pictures!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 29, 2012)

Got mine about 20 mins ago! Shipped on the 27th and I'm in New York. I am hoping it comes in with todays mail...I know that is high hopes tho!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 29, 2012)

I just got my tracking info also. I'm in Missouri and mine shipped on the 27th. It's showing as still in Kearney, NJ though so I'm pretty sure yet ANOTHER holiday will hold up my glossybox. At least I know it's on it's way. YAY!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm dying!!! I need to see pictures and sizes of products!!!! I'm so jealous of everyone who gets their's early!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 29, 2012)

*Just got my shipping notice too! *​  ​ I'm in Maryland.​ Tracking info says it shipped on the 26th and is in South Kearny, NJ.​ There's only one line of tracking info so far, and since it shipped 3 days ago,​ Im hoping it will update soon and show that it is closer!!!​ *crossing my fingers*​  ​ YAY!!!​ 

 ^^^My New Favorite Happy Smiley^^^​


----------



## redfox (Jun 29, 2012)

SO while the tracking for my box said expected delivery was 07/05-07/09 it looks like it will be here tomorrow or Monday.  I'm in Louisiana.  Super excited! Trying my best not to peek at this one.


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

I got my tracking info a little less than an hour ago. I says it was picked up by shipping partner in Kearny NJ at like 9pm. No other shipping info has been given. I live in Vermont


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Just got my shipping notice too! *​  ​ I'm in Maryland.​ Tracking info says it shipped on the 26th and is in South Kearny, NJ.​ There's only one line of tracking info so far, and since it shipped 3 days ago,​ Im hoping it will update soon and show that it is closer!!!​ *crossing my fingers*​  ​ YAY!!!​
> 
> ^^^My New Favorite Happy Smiley^^^​


 I love the smiley! lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

I got my box!! And I'm happy with it. Here's a quick pic!

 






Ahava Mineral Botanic Hibiscus and Fig Velvet Cream Wash (smells amazing)

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream 

Ofra Cosmetics Eye Shadow ICE (cool product, though not sure how I'll use black cream eyeshadow)

vBeaute skin care trio (face serum, face cream, eye creme)

Wella Enrich Moisturizing Hair Treatment

A Perfume Organic - I got Urban Organic, which has lemon, bourbon, lime, basil, ginger, and vetiver.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
All in all, I'm happy with this box! I'm sad at the billing issues this month, but happy with the products.


----------



## Kittables (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me and my BFF just got our GB tracking notices in Florida! Hopefully everyone else is getting theirs too!!!


 
             Yep! Me, too. And I'm in also in Florida.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!! And I'm happy with it. Here's a quick pic!
> 
> ...


 Great looking box and I'm impressed with the sizing too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!! And I'm happy with it. Here's a quick pic!
> 
> ...


 I want that box


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!! And I'm happy with it. Here's a quick pic!
> 
> ...


Those samples are huge! It looks like the

eyeshadow and mascara
are interchangable! I would be cool with either.


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 29, 2012)

So they r sending out different boxes


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jun 29, 2012)

I really hope I get:

 



Eyeshadow Ice in Goddess

OR:





Eyeshadow Ice in Dumb Plum
 The boxes are looking great though!! I think I'll be happy with whatever I get!


----------



## JessP (Jun 29, 2012)

For those of you who have peeked at the two posted pics, do the boxes contain the same items?  I haven't looked (yet.. lol) and don't want to ruin the surprise, but we've talked about the possibilities of similar/same boxes so I'm curious!

Edit - looks like you guys have pretty much already answered this just now!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jun 29, 2012)

There are definitely variations..and I am so jealous of you ladies right now!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who have peeked at the two posted pics, do the boxes contain the same items?  I haven't looked (yet.. lol) and don't want to ruin the surprise, but we've talked about the possibilities of similar/same boxes so I'm curious!
> 
> Edit - looks like you guys have pretty much already answered this just now!


It looks like different boxes. Good for you for having some self control.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

Slight variations but personally I'm good with either item!


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 29, 2012)

I am in FL and it shipped on the 26th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 29, 2012)

I can't believe people have gotten their boxes already - I just got my tracking number!


----------



## Jazbot (Jun 29, 2012)

Didn't come in today's Mail...Here is hoping to Monday since I have it coming to the office...but My mailman is on high alert for me and knows all about my obsession.

I think the box looks great and yes I will be happy with either or makeup item! The sizes are huge!! Shout out to no tiny samples! Woohoo!


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jun 29, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can suspend your account for one month?


----------



## JessP (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks like different boxes. Good for you for having some self control.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We'll see how long I can hold out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info/feedback, ladies!


----------



## juk723 (Jun 29, 2012)

Here's my Glossybox.

I live in NW Indiana-an hour outside of Chicago for those referencing shipping/delivery times.





Contents

1. Full Size BeautyAddicts Show-Off Mascara $20

2. First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream

3. Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream - Sample is half filled also. They slapped a "NEW" sticker on top of the old verbage that said "Hypoallergenic, Non-Comedogenic, For All Skin Types". I thought that Kinerase went out of business? (I could be wrong on this)

4. Shea Terra Organics Ultimate Moisturizing Body Creme

5. Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment

Extra-Urban Organic Fragrance vial

IMO-meh....I wouldn't pay $20 for mascara which essentially I did for this box and the rest of the items are small samples. One deluxe sample was the First Aid Shave Cream.


----------



## Marshie (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh man! This months box looks AMAZING! Mine is again stuck in Fishers. Going on day 2. *sigh* Can't wait!


----------



## tameloy (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my Glossybox.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oops. Never mind!! I received one. It should be arriving tomorrow. Yay!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

Ok so it looks like its either the

Shea Terra OR the Ahava 
That sucks cuz I wanted both ! lol They can keep both makeup products if they give me both of those


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my tracking just a few mins ago. I have been stalking my email and MUT. Looks like it shipped on wednesday the 27th. I am super excited.


 Same here


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jun 29, 2012)

Those of you that have received your boxes - what was your ship date?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine shipped on the 23rd.


----------



## juk723 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FooFooShnickens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you that have received your boxes - what was your ship date?


 


Package Services
Out for Delivery
June 29, 2012, 8:14 am
VALPARAISO, IN 46383 
Delivery Confirmationâ„¢
 
 
 
Sorting Complete
June 29, 2012, 8:04 am
VALPARAISO, IN 46383 
 
 
 
 
Arrival at Post Office
June 29, 2012, 7:12 am
VALPARAISO, IN 46383 
 
 
 
 
Depart USPS Sort Facility
June 28, 2012
FOREST PARK, IL 60130 
 
 
 
 
Processed through USPS Sort Facility
June 28, 2012, 9:36 pm
FOREST PARK, IL 60130 
 
 
 
 
Electronic Shipping Info Received
June 28, 2012

 
 
 
 
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
June 27, 2012, 5:42 pm
FISHERS, IN 46037 
 
 
 
 
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
June 27, 2012, 9:05 am
FISHERS, IN 46037 
 
 
 
 
Departed Shipping Partner Facility
June 26, 2012, 5:29 pm
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 
 
 
 
 
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility
June 26, 2012, 9:07 am
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206 
 
 
 
 
Picked Up by Shipping Partner
June 23, 2012, 9:31 pm
KEARNY, NJ 07032


----------



## juk723 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

Finally, a box that us poor Indiana folks get early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## juk723 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally, a box that us poor Indiana folks get early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 yep, I agree! Last month, it was stuck in Fishers for 3-4 days, so I was pretty shocked to see it delivered so quick.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Awesome box! I hope to get the AHAVA. I already have two SheaTerra from Beauty Army and LookBag!


----------



## Emr410 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Finally, a box that us poor Indiana folks get early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Haha! Nothing ever seems to get to Indiana first!


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow yours got picked up the 23rd? Why did mine take 4 extra days to just be picked up?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow yours got picked up the 23rd? Why did mine take 4 extra days to just be picked up?


They probably ship in waves like BB.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 29, 2012)

ugh mine shipped Wednesday and I just got my shipping notice with no movement on it. Maybe ill get it tues? Be nice to get it before the holiday. Glad I peeked at the pics. Fun to know there are different boxes!


----------



## juk723 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow yours got picked up the 23rd? Why did mine take 4 extra days to just be picked up?


 It wasn't so bad for the wait time. They only sent out the shipping notices yesterday, 6/28/12 at 11:09am CST for me and I received my box today at 12pm ish. 

I like that they wait to send those shipping notices until after they've already shipped them out. It means less time staring at the tracking that sometimes doesn't get updated daily.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 29, 2012)

Ugh, just got my shipping notice &amp; it didn't ship out until the 27th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Based off of the spoilers I'm seeing though, stuff'll go up for trade.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man! This months box looks AMAZING! Mine is again stuck in Fishers. Going on day 2. *sigh* Can't wait!


 Same here, but my estimated delivery isn't until 7/6 - 7/9. Last time my box came a bit early so I'm hoping for that again!


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 29, 2012)

My tracking does not have an ETA date just says in transit. Not sure if that's good or bad


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

My box came 3-5 days earlier than the projected date range.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## farouknabela (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking does not have an ETA date just says in transit. Not sure if that's good or bad


Same here :/


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *farouknabela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking does not have an ETA date just says in transit. Not sure if that's good or bad
> ...


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 29, 2012)

It's is so HOT out 102 with a real feel of 114 I'm sure my stuff is melting away at its current destination. We're not to use to this in the North East. R u ladies Burning up also?


----------



## bloo (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking does not have an ETA date just says in transit. Not sure if that's good or bad


 I don't have an ETA and it doesn't even say in transit.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 29, 2012)

look at the size of the products............





 me likey. hahah


----------



## angielala (Jun 29, 2012)

OMG I'm so excited!!  This is my first box but it's stuck in Fishers right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BTW do you guys know around what day of the month do they charge us for the box?  Thanks!


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 29, 2012)

> Finally, a box that us poor Indiana folks get early  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 From fly-over to first-served is nice for a change. I got the same box as you, BTW. Sadly, my item in the brown bottle leaked so everything was sticky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My eye shadow was Dumb Plum, not black, so there are color variations in that product


----------



## seap3 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *angielala* /img/forum/go_quote.gifBTW do you guys know around what day of the month do they charge us for the box?  Thanks!


 I was wondering the same thing.  I did email them to ask, but haven't heard back yet.  I'm hoping it's not until at least the 4th or 5th.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.  I did email them to ask, but haven't heard back yet.  I'm hoping it's not until at least the 4th or 5th.


 It better be later than that - I want to open my first box before being charged for the next &gt;=/


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

Last month I was charged on the 7th.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 29, 2012)

I was charged super early, which seems silly. I got my box and was charged a day or two later! I think they should bill closer to ship time.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 29, 2012)

I was charged June 8 th


----------



## nikita8501 (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It better be later than that - I want to open my first box before being charged for the next &gt;=/


 Haha! My exact thought when I read that previous question...


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 29, 2012)

> Last month I was charged on the 7th. Â


 I was charged on the 7th also.


----------



## hrseangel (Jun 29, 2012)

There is a youtube video up of someone (I dont know) opening their June box...I COULDNT HELP IT...I sneaked a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlbBMQECtD0
Ahava Mineral Botanic Hibiscus &amp; Fig cream wash (22.00)
First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream (16.50)
Ofra Cosmetics Eye shadow ICE- Dumb Plum (14.95)
vBeaute Lite up, Buying Time and Eye Never (150, 135, 85)
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment (12.00)
A Perfume Organic in Urban Organic (65.00)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jun 29, 2012)

The box doesn't look to exciting for me. Am I the only one not over joyed? lol

Hopefully once I see the products it will be different.

I do like however, that the perfume seems to be a legit extra and not a complete sample. Since I think they say 4-5 samples and this one has 6?


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 29, 2012)

I love unboxing videos! I'm pretty happy with the box and can't wait  to get mine!!!!! I've never tried anything in any variations of the box so that's really cool.

My estimated date is 7/9 or 7/10 which means I'll pay for the next box before getting the July box. They'll need to work on that because it is slightly annoying.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jun 29, 2012)

Guess, i'll be cancelling for next month. Dont want to but my 2yr olds bday party comes 1st. I'll be back for August's box though. Hope I dont miss out on anything to great! I'll be trying my best not to peek in on July's thread lol


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love unboxing videos! I'm pretty happy with the box and can't wait  to get mine!!!!! I've never tried anything in any variations of the box so that's really cool.
> 
> My estimated date is 7/9 or 7/10 which means I'll pay for the next box before getting the July box. They'll need to work on that because it is slightly annoying.


 Yeah- not so cool about their timing. It says in the fine print you have to cancel 14 days BEFORE shipping. But- they are charging like 21 days before shipping. So you either have to cancel before you even get your box or by default you'll have to get one box after you cancel, lol. 

but i am excited to see what i get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also kind of erks me that i just got my shipping notice this morning- i had hope after seeing they shipped wednesday, but now tracking info has updated and it just left new jersey today. looks like i'll have a long wait before finding out what i have in my box! (good thing i'll probably get julep and sample society in the mean time to distract me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hmmm not feeling thrilled about this box, my first, after seeing spoilers. Really really hope I feel otherwise upon receiving!


----------



## Jwls750 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box!! And I'm happy with it. Here's a quick pic!
> 
> ...


 My comment to you is a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Use the black cream shadow (it's in white, highlight to see!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) as a base!!! I love black cream as a base, makes eyeshadow colors change, last longer and not crease!!!!


----------



## meaganola (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmmm not feeling thrilled about this box, my first, after seeing spoilers. Really really hope I feel otherwise upon receiving!


 The funny thing is that I felt exactly this way about the first box.  The only thing I was semi-looking forward to was the nail polish, although chances were high that I would get a color I had or didn't want (it turned out I got one I already had).  But then I got the box, and I decided that I might as well try everything (except the nail polish, since it's a second bottle of a color, and I don't do backup bottles of nail polish, so it's on my swap list even though I love the shade), and I fell in love with everything except the lipstick (it's a color I can't wear because I need cool cool cool colors, so I gave it to my aunt because she can wear warmer colors than I can, although that's not a color she should wear with white, but that's a whole separate issue).  So, so antsy for this next one!


----------



## pobox607 (Jun 30, 2012)

> The funny thing is that I felt exactly this way about the first box. Â The only thing I was semi-looking forward to was the nail polish, although chances were high that I would get a color I had or didn't want (it turned out I got one I already had). Â But then I got the box, and I decided that I might as well try everything (except the nail polish, since it's a second bottle of a color, and I don't do backup bottles of nail polish, so it's on my swap list even though I love the shade), and I fell in love with everything except the lipstick (it's a color I can't wear because I need cool cool cool colors, so I gave it to my aunt because she can wear warmer colors than I can, although that's not a color she should wear with white, but that's a whole separate issue). Â So, so antsy for this next one!


 Thanks! I'm hoping that will be the case after trying everything. (I think part of it is my disappointment on missing out on last months box - it looked so good!)


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 30, 2012)

I finally peeked last night since my ship notice came yesterday afternoon and mine wasn't shipped until the 27th. 

I'd be happy with either box, but I'd prefer the Ahava.  I've never heard of that brand of mascara......has anyone tried it and liked it?  I love Tarte's Lights Camera Lashes mascara.  I hate the price of it, but it's the only one that doesn't end up flaking off all over my face.
I do hope that GB will adjust their billing date so that we're not getting charged for the next one before the current one arrives......as others have mentioned.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pobox607* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hmmm not feeling thrilled about this box, my first, after seeing spoilers. Really really hope I feel otherwise upon receiving!





> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The box doesn't look to exciting for me. Am I the only one not over joyed? lol
> 
> ...


 Glad I am not the only one feeling like that! The only thing I was excited about was the

Mascara
and now I see that everyone is not even getting  that!  I hope that when I get it I like it though, I hate to have to put it give to friends or put it on the swap board!


----------



## arendish (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, my Ahava exploded in the box a little. It's not too much, but I still might try to contact CS. I lost a bit of product. I got the Ofra in Dumb Plum.  I swatched it on my hand because I'm afraid of deep colors on my face and went swimming and it stayed on my hand until I literally scraped it off. The hair treatment is so tiny. I have mixed feelings because I don't know that the face value of this box is any more than exactly $20, but that's why it's a grab bag.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just two of your products should equal $20.

Ofra is $14.95 and the shaving cream is close to $5.
I'm sorry your product leaked!


----------



## bloo (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad I am not the only one feeling like that! The only thing I was excited about was the
> ...


I'm interested to try the other stuff, but I agree that that would just make the box for me.


----------



## arendish (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just two of your products should equal $20.
> ...


I'm always cynical until I use the products and like them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know I like First Aid Beauty so I'm almost the most excited to use that shave cream lol.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

I really hope I don't get the vBeaute products, because the tubes are pretty much empty.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 30, 2012)

I am really hoping today my box comes! The mail always comes so late on Saturday though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

I got 2 GBs and I didnt see any eye shadow in there,, Better go look closer! LOL.

Edited to add- NO black eyeshadow thank goodness. Not in either one. Whew.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got 2 GBs and I didnt see any eye shadow in there,, Better go look closer! LOL.


Did you have

mascara. It was an either/or item.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 30, 2012)

My box arrived at my post office today but they wont let me go pick it up because it hasnt been scanned in. They said they would deliver it on Monday.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box arrived at my post office today but they wont let me go pick it up because it hasnt been scanned in. They said they would deliver it on Monday.


How frustrating!!!! I would be going crazy!


----------



## AngiexR (Jun 30, 2012)

It's weird that I'm not expected to get mine until around July 9th. Basically it means I could be charged for the JULY box before I event get the JUNE box. That's really disappointing. I'm a little meh on the June box. Not disappointed by any means, but not excited either.


----------



## mermuse (Jun 30, 2012)

I love that people are getting their boxes and I haven't even gotten a shipping notification.  Their shipping habits have been more wonky for me than any other service I've tried.  I'm going to wait a few days before calling, though.  I'm not in a hurry so much as perplexed.


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 30, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Well, my Ahava exploded in the box a little. It's not too much, but I still might try to contact CS. I lost a bit of product. I got the Ofra in Dumb Plum.  I swatched it on my hand because I'm afraid of deep colors on my face and went swimming and it stayed on my hand until I literally scraped it off. The hair treatment is so tiny. I have mixed feelings because I don't know that the face value of this box is any more than exactly $20, but that's why it's a grab bag.

 
 
 
^Sorry, couldn't figure out how to "quote" w/out seeing the spoiler pic, so I quoted and hid it. anyways, whats the purple stuff in the tubes? it looks like you got 3.


----------



## tulippop (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is a youtube video up of someone (I dont know) opening their June box...I COULDNT HELP IT...I sneaked a look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you have
> ...


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

PS- I've already been charged for next month's boxes..


----------



## diamo (Jun 30, 2012)

I am not impressed with what I have seen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Also, the facebook picture of what to expect in this box was a beach scene with a tanned girl. What on earth has that got to do with this months samples. Definitely does not seem summer or beach themed to me. I was wanting nail polish as this is my first box and they had them in the ither oneos.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PS- I've already been charged for next month's boxes..


Not cool.

I was contemplating cancelling, but thought I had a few more days to decide.  Your post made me immediately log in and cancel.  It doesn't look like I've been charged yet.

I will watch for a few months and may sign up again, but this months box doesn't make me overly excited to be paying $21.  I will use that money for more LBBs.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

A head's up about this month's contents-- There are 2 items with screw on lids. CHECK your kit as soon as you get it. Both jars had very loose lids in both of my kits.

I tend to think this will be a widespread problem. I hate to say it, bu the samples are certainly small enough to begin with this month.

WHY didn't I know this would happen? Sigh.


----------



## eluveitie (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally peeked last night since my ship notice came yesterday afternoon and mine wasn't shipped until the 27th.
> 
> ...


 I tried the

mascara
. I've been using Tarte's Light Camera Lashes also because it was the only one that didn't flake on me. I've been wearing the

beautyADDICTS SHOWOFF mascara for about 8 hours now, and there hasn't been any flaking. I actually loved the wand too. It's like a half moon shape and it definitely helps when applying mascara to my inner and outer corner lashes. This came at such a convenient time because I was running out of my Tarte mascara. I think I'll stick with SHOWOFF though. I loved everything in my box, although I still haven't decided if I like the perfume or not. It's an interesting scent.


----------



## diamo (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, this months samples seem much smaller than the past boxes. Why did I pick this month to waste my m eney, sigh......


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I don't get the vBeaute products, because the tubes are pretty much empty.


 I didn't get them. So apparetnly there are 3 box combos, not 2..


----------



## eluveitie (Jun 30, 2012)

The theme for this month was

Summer Simplicity. The card says

As the weather heats up and you head to the beach, it's time to get back to basics and let your natural skin glow. This month's Glossybox allows you to do so : treat yourself to lush products that will revitalize your face, enrich your locks, and add a luxurious aroma of summer notes. With your natural beauty restored, all you'll need to worry about is which bikini to wear.

Enjoy your summer,
Your Glossybox Team
I'm really quite happy with this month's box. Granted, I did get the

mascara that was worth 20.
But the samples that I received are good sizes.

The mascara is of course full size at .39 oz.
The Shea Terra body butter (mine was Bourbon Vanilla it smells really good) was 1 oz.
Wella Professionals Moisturizing Hair treatment was 25 ml which is .84 oz
Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream is 24 ml (mine is filled about 3/4th the way)
First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream is a 2 oz tube.
The perfume sample is even a prety good size considering it's oil so you don't have to use as much.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 30, 2012)

The samples look like good sizes to me. I'm excited to get my box! Literally, I can't wait to get the actual box. I'm going to store my hand creams in it!


----------



## tulippop (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlbBMQECtD0
This is the youtube video I watched of the girl opening her glossybox

Here's a picture of ...

one of the vBeaute products you get... yikes





She said that's what it's like after she squeezed all of the air out of the tube.  It's looking almost as empty as the Dr. Jart tubes from Birchbox...  I'm not too thrilled about this especially since Glossybox is suppose to give travel sized stuff.
Otherwise like some other people I'm not too excited for this box from what I've seen.  Hopefully I'll like it more when I get it.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so there wasnt a makeup product in your box?


I think she said she found

mascara
 in the boxes.


----------



## dreile (Jun 30, 2012)

I am really frustrated, my Estimated Delivery Date.   






                                         07/10/12-07/11/12


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jun 30, 2012)

my ETA is 7/9-7/10.....and that's when we leave to go on vacation....for a week.

really hope it arrives early.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 30, 2012)

Well i got my shipping notice for Julep the same day as GB and i have my Julep box yea! Something to tide me over until I get GB (headed over the site to see if they charged me for next month/cancel even though next month will probably be amazing!)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I don't get the vBeaute products, because the tubes are pretty much empty.


 It's true there's not a ton of product in them, but there is enough for 2-3 uses of each.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 30, 2012)

I remember mine arriving earlier than predicted last month, so I'm hoping for the same this month. Did I really read that someone already got charged for next month? WTF?!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jun 30, 2012)

So I have no idea where my box is! The tracking won't update and the box left Fishers which is like 2 hours away from me 3 days ago. I'm really frustrated. I can't believe some people have already been charged when we haven't received this box.


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 30, 2012)

Was really hoping to get my box today as I'm leaving to Europe for a month+ tomorrow. Guess I'll just have to wait it out. Waah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (Jun 30, 2012)

Was really hoping to get my box today as I'm leaving to Europe for a month+ tomorrow. Guess I'll just have to wait it out. Waah.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Was really hoping to get my box today as I'm leaving to Europe for a month+ tomorrow. Guess I'll just have to wait it out. Waah.


 Shut up girl! YOURE GOING TO EUROPE!!!!

lol btw i'm not being rude, just playful. I'm seriously jealous!


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 30, 2012)

I just checked my account and I haven't been charged for next month yet.
 

ETA: My GB is in Maryland. Its getting to Florida slowly but surely!


----------



## becarr50 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine's in New Jersey. Undecided about whether or not I want to keep this subscription service. What's everyone else's opinion? I'm thinking I might just get more enjoyment from a $20 purchase at Sephora or Lush.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's in New Jersey. Undecided about whether or not I want to keep this subscription service. What's everyone else's opinion? I'm thinking I might just get more enjoyment from a $20 purchase at Sephora or Lush.


 Mine is also in NJ. I'm hoping it arrives Monday although I don't have an expected delivery date on my info.

I canceled my subscription. I'll wait it out, still want to see how everything pans out...

Mostly because I shop at Sephora and Nordstrom very often...but getting subscription boxes are pretty exciting lol. BB is still my favorite.


----------



## princess2010 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's in New Jersey. Undecided about whether or not I want to keep this subscription service. What's everyone else's opinion? I'm thinking I might just get more enjoyment from a $20 purchase at Sephora or Lush.


 I think it depends on how much you use the products. Last month I used every single item so it was definitely a win. I couldn't go in Sephora and get 5 or 6 items for $20. At least that has been my experience in the past. I'm a total LUSHie but $20 doesn't go that far in there either.  If you get the box and never use anything I would cancel and use the money elsewhere. $20 is a lot if you end up giving the items away.

For me, you couldn't pay me to cancel. I enjoy getting a box of totally new, mostly unknown products and trying them out. It's like Christmas every month!


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's in New Jersey. Undecided about whether or not I want to keep this subscription service. What's everyone else's opinion? I'm thinking I might just get more enjoyment from a $20 purchase at Sephora or Lush.


 I really like GB, but I decided to cancel and give Beauty Army a shot.


----------



## beautyonarainyd (Jun 30, 2012)

I also feel that I could spend the $20 on something that I really want like being almost able to afford a YSL lipstick. Not sure if I will continue with this service, it's just too expensive.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's true there's not a ton of product in them, but there is enough for 2-3 uses of each.


And it's a couple of things, so you get a real taste of the line. I am excited about that in particular.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jun 30, 2012)

I whimped out and canceled before i got my box. Too worried that i'll be charged for July before I get my first box.  I think i'll wait and see how things go for this company and maybe resub down the road.


----------



## Fluttershy (Jul 1, 2012)

Ugh @ box varieties...not such a fan of those lol.  Of course I want the mascara but I never seem to get the boxes that I really want so I will not get my hopes up.  I have been really into trying different mascaras lately so that's why I'm absolutely drooling over getting to try that mascara.  Nevertheless, these boxes really aren't impressing me much more than Birchbox...and Glossybox should be impressing me immensely considering it's twice as much more.  But, I always do the 3 month test and if the boxes don't provide that "wow" factor for me they're definitely getting the ax!  Sadly, I am cancelling Conscious Box and Green Grab Bag...and considering getting rid of Beauty Army and the Look Bag, but I might need one more month to decide on keeping those.  I'm going back to school in the fall so I am going to need to get these sample boxes under control - which is a very hard thing to do lol... I get so addicted to that excited feeling upon opening a box and discovering new beauty treasures!  It really is kind of a high for me - which may or may not seem silly.  I mean, when I look at how much I'm spending on these sample boxes, I feel kind of guilty...I don't think it's a wise economic decision for me, but it just brings me that little bit of happiness I need now and again during the month  But then there's also that guilt that plays in the back of my mind telling me that I need no more than 2 or 3 of the sample boxes which does seem sensible.  I don't need 20 face cream samples or moisturizing cream samples just lying around that I won't probably ever get to...and that's kind of how it's ending up to be.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh @ box varieties...not such a fan of those lol.  Of course I want the mascara but I never seem to get the boxes that I really want so I will not get my hopes up.  I have been really into trying different mascaras lately so that's why I'm absolutely drooling over getting to try that mascara.  Nevertheless, these boxes really aren't impressing me much more than Birchbox...and Glossybox should be impressing me immensely considering it's twice as much more.  But, I always do the 3 month test and if the boxes don't provide that "wow" factor for me they're definitely getting the ax!  Sadly, I am cancelling Conscious Box and Green Grab Bag...and considering getting rid of Beauty Army and the Look Bag, but I might need one more month to decide on keeping those.  I'm going back to school in the fall so I am going to need to get these sample boxes under control - which is a very hard thing to do lol... I get so addicted to that excited feeling upon opening a box and discovering new beauty treasures!  It really is kind of a high for me - which may or may not seem silly.  I mean, when I look at how much I'm spending on these sample boxes, I feel kind of guilty...I don't think it's a wise economic decision for me, but it just brings me that little bit of happiness I need now and again during the month  But then there's also that guilt that plays in the back of my mind telling me that I need no more than 2 or 3 of the sample boxes which does seem sensible.  I don't need 20 face cream samples or moisturizing cream samples just lying around that I won't probably ever get to...and that's kind of how it's ending up to be.


 I went through the same thing! Started with Birchbox, then all of a sudden I was also getting Sindulge, the Look Bag and Beauty Box 5 and with all the Glossybox hype I had to give that a try as well. I even signed up for a second Birchbox for the May Gossip Girl boxes (sort of a failure so I cancelled the second account) It doesn't seem like a lot of money when you sign up, but it adds up over time and certainly does when you have more than 1 box. I have slowly played the elimination game and got my boxes down to just  1 Birchbox and Glossy box. However, after 2 months of Glossybox, I've realized that $21 a month is just too expensive for a box of unknown samples. Yes some are great, but some just aren't going to work for me, especially the skincare due to my acne prone sensitive skin. So after this month I'm back to 1 Birchbox a month. A $10 monthly beauty treat is definitely in the budget, I still get to try new products (just not as many) and I'm almost up to $30 in Birchbox points!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI get so addicted to that excited feeling upon opening a box and discovering new beauty treasures!  It really is kind of a high for me - which may or may not seem silly.  I mean, when I look at how much I'm spending on these sample boxes, I feel kind of guilty...I don't think it's a wise economic decision for me, but it just brings me that little bit of happiness I need now and again during the month


 Nope, not silly at all.  I posted about this in the Little Black Bag thread a few weeks ago:  There's actually a physiological (read: ACTUAL SCIENCE) reason for this.  You get a little dopamine burst when you discover new things.  It could be a new nail polish, a new way to go to work, or a new book.  If it's new, you're physically wired to get a shot of joy.  It's why impulse shopping leads to buyer's remorse:  That happy feeling you get when you buy something you just discovered is actually tied to the *discovery*, not the *acquisition*, and once you have whatever it is, that's the end.  But with these subscription boxes coming however frequently they're arriving, you get a dose every time a new one arrives.  And here's the thing about those dopamine bursts:  They're what make cocaine highly addictive.  The argument can be made that these boxes are literally addictive because of this.  I would also make the argument that they're a hell of a lot cheaper and safer than drugs.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 1, 2012)

I am looking forward to this box. But, then, I look forward to all my subscription samples. I am only hoping that nothing leaks.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 1, 2012)

EEEE! I got my Glossybox today!

I couldn't get the spoiler tags to work for some reason, so I did the good old white text (highlight to peek).

This is hands-down the best subscription service I have. I am thrilled with the contents, and now they have a fun little booklet, too! I read in this thread that some of you are getting different varieties... It seems to me that they must have customized this box to our profiles, maybe? I got a Wella hair treatment for Fine/Normal hair, and I definitely put that my hair is fine in my profile.

Did anyone else get different colors of the Ice Eyeshadow? I got "Go Black".

I got really excited when I read the booklet and saw a Nars lip color... 

but alas, nothing of the sort in the actual box. 

I can't wait to see what everyone else got!!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 1, 2012)

Can someone point me in the direction of the spoilers for the box varieties? I read through four pages or so, but I couldn't find them. I appreciate the help!


----------



## reepy (Jul 1, 2012)

I got a different variation on the

Ofra Ice Eyeshadow
I got

a color called Goldilocks


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a different variation on the
> 
> ...


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 1, 2012)

I weighed the pros and cons....and chickened out and canceled before my box even got here/and before I was billed for July. There is something not right having your June box show up in July.....and from the spoilers, and reading what others have gotten I (personally/for me) do see why I would keep a $21 box when I could have 2 other subscriptions. I signed up for a few others last week. I hope Glossybox gets better for everyone and dosent have anymore billing problems.

Some of the samples look really nice, but they also dont look that different from BB, LB, and SS.

Wernt they supposed to be BETTER for $21/month??

Maybe will resubscribe in a few months.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I weighed the pros and cons....and chickened out and canceled before my box even got here/and before I was billed for July. There is something not right having your June box show up in July.....and from the spoilers, and reading what others have gotten I (personally/for me) do see why I would keep a $21 box when I could have 2 other subscriptions. I signed up for a few others last week. I hope Glossybox gets better for everyone and dosent have anymore billing problems.
> 
> ...


 This is my first month, but all 3 boxes so far have had mostly larger and better samples than BB, LB, and SS. And this is coming from someone who has subbed to and enjoyed all 3 and was VERY skeptical about spending $21 on GB.

Worth is subjective, of course, but for me it is currently well worth the cost and worth canceling both BB and LB for.


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't see the big deal with getting charged for your next month before this months box arrives.  I do agree that they send the boxes out way too late in the month but you know its a subscription so you know you are going to be charged every month regardless of when your current months box arrives.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see the big deal with getting charged for your next month before this months box arrives.  I do agree that they send the boxes out way too late in the month but you know its a subscription so you know you are going to be charged every month regardless of when your current months box arrives.


 I understand the mild annoyance, but to me it's not a huge deal and definitely not a deal breaker. Maybe they should start calling it things like "Box 2" instead of "June box" and then there would be less stressing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see the big deal with getting charged for your next month before this months box arrives.  I do agree that they send the boxes out way too late in the month but you know its a subscription so you know you are going to be charged every month regardless of when your current months box arrives.


 It is understandable if you keep in mind that most of us are used to being charged on the 1 st of the month for a box that will ship the first week of the month or charges you a few *days* before the box ships. GlossyBox is the only box I know of that charges you 3+ weeks before your box even ships. But if there are others out there, please correct me.


----------



## eluveitie (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I weighed the pros and cons....and chickened out and canceled before my box even got here/and before I was billed for July. There is something not right having your June box show up in July.....and from the spoilers, and reading what others have gotten I (personally/for me) do see why I would keep a $21 box when I could have 2 other subscriptions. I signed up for a few others last week. I hope Glossybox gets better for everyone and dosent have anymore billing problems.
> 
> ...


 I don't subscribe to SS , and I JUST subbed to LB so I haven't gotten a box form them yet. However, I have been subbed to Birchbox since about March/April. I've been one of the lucky ones to receive the Stila eyeliner, and the Skinny Eyeko eyeliner and I think there was another big item I received. I also sub to BA. If I HAD to only pick one sub a month to receive it would be Glossybox. I think the sample sizes are so much bigger compared to BB and BA.  I will never worry that I'm not getting my money's worth with Glossybox.

*my box breakdown* :

mascara 20$ full size

wella professionals moisturing hair treatment .84 oz -*1.99$*  (full size is 5.07 oz for 12$)

Shea Terra Organics body butter 1 oz - *2$*  (full size is 9 oz for 18$)

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream 2 oz -* $4.85*  (full size is 6.8 oz for 16.50$)

Kinerase Restructuring Firming Cream .24oz - *13.86$* (full size is 1.7 oz for 98$)

Perfume Organics not sure how much but we'll just say .02 fl oz  *3.17$* (full size is .41 fl oz for 65$)

*box total cost* *43.88$ *

I got more than double my money's worth, and ONE item alone pretty much paid for my box.

I like the products I received too and will use everything in this box, except for the perfume I'm still not sure if I like it lol


----------



## meaganola (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is understandable if you keep in mind that most of us are used to being charged on the 1 st of the month for a box that will ship the first week of the month or charges you a few *days* before the box ships. GlossyBox is the only box I know of that charges you 3+ weeks before your box even ships. But if there are others out there, please correct me.


 Eco-Emi charges the month before on whatever day of the month you subscribe (the billing goes through PayPal, not a credit card, so the process is a little different), so you could go almost two months before getting your first box, and Blissmobox charged me for the June box on the 4th (it may be due to when I signed up, kind of like Eco-Emi except with credit cards instead of Paypal, or that may be when they run all of the credit card payments) but has yet to ship.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a different variation on the
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## eluveitie (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is understandable if you keep in mind that most of us are used to being charged on the 1 st of the month for a box that will ship the first week of the month or charges you a few *days* before the box ships. GlossyBox is the only box I know of that charges you 3+ weeks before your box even ships. But if there are others out there, please correct me.


 I'm starting to think the reason they do this is because unlike most subs where there is a waitlist and you don't know how long you'll be on it before new subs open, Glossybox has a waitlist to an extent but they open up new subs every month. I think they charge early in the month to see how many boxes they need for their current subs before they can figure out how many new subs they can open up. Since they just ship out all the boxes pretty much all at once within the time span of a couple of days, they wait to ship the current subbers boxes with the new subs boxes.

I understand that this isn't the normal practice with most sub services, but it's Glossybox's policy. They ship out the last week of the month and charge at the beginning of the month. I don't understand what the big deal is, you're still paying for the box and receiving what you paid for. If the problem is that if someone was thinking of canceling Glossybox, but were going to leave it up to whether or not they liked the box they were about to receive, they pretty much have to resign themselves to the fact that you either cancel before you received your last box or just face the fact that you're going to be receiving one last box.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think the reason they do this is because unlike most subs where there is a waitlist and you don't know how long you'll be on it before new subs open, Glossybox has a waitlist to an extent but they open up new subs every month. I think they charge early in the month to see how many boxes they need for their current subs before they can figure out how many new subs they can open up. Since they just ship out all the boxes pretty much all at once within the time span of a couple of days, they wait to ship the current subbers boxes with the new subs boxes.
> ...


That makes sense. My issue with shipping is not when Glossybox sends it,  but how long Newgistics takes to get it to my house. Same with Mail Innovations that BB uses. They take extra long to get where they need to go for some reason. If I mailed a package from Florida it would get to NY in probably 4-5 days where with these shipping companies it will take 7-10 days. It's ridiculous.

ETA: My GB shipped on the 26th and isn't expected to be delivered until the 9-10th. That's 13 days! I get packages from Korea in less time than that. Wonder why they are so slow...


----------



## whigrose (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Emr410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> On my phone so I don't know how to put a pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That makes sense. My issue with shipping is not when Glossybox sends it,  but how long Newgistics takes to get it to my house. Same with Mail Innovations that BB uses. They take extra long to get where they need to go for some reason. If I mailed a package from Florida it would get to NY in probably 4-5 days where with these shipping companies it will take 7-10 days. It's ridiculous.
> ...


 I agree. I think for $21 that the shipping should be much quicker. My glossybox is on the same time table as yours. 13 days is a long time to wait. SS ships in 2 days for $15, and while I'm not still subscribed to them, I loved their shipping time.

I guess my issue with the charge date is that we haven't seen a consistent date for the charge. I know that this past month was the first month that they charged us, but I would rather see a "we are going to charge on the 1st or 5th or 8th" than a "we will charge at the beginning of the month. Sometime." While I'm not concerned about overdraft fees, it still just seems the polite way to do it. Especially with all the CC issues last month and many people having to watch their accounts for fraudulent charges. My other issue with it is that if you are considering cancelling then you pretty much have to cancel before you even get your box. That's the issue I'm having right now, as I want to wait and see my box variation before I make a decision about GB for next month.

I love the sample sizes, but for me (IMO) I have more fun with Birchbox. I know most people get frustrated by the box variations and the huge value differences between boxes, but I actually like that they are so many variations of the box. It's fun to see what everyone else gets and reviews product wise, even if I don't get it in my own box. I also like guessing for 2 weeks what's going to be in my box, etc. Glossybox just doesn't give me the same thrill. I believe that there is great value in the box (same with SS), but I guess that's not what I really look for in a sub. I just love the anticipation and the introduction to a lot of different products that I've never tried before, even if I don't receive them in my box. If I felt differently, then I would have cancelled Birchbox a long time ago, especially since GB has such great sample sizes and products.


----------



## mishtastic (Jul 1, 2012)

I have to say, I'm not that happy with my Glossybox. Although I love the packaging, I feel like the products in there are barely more than what I would get from Birchbox/MyGlam and those services are only $10. For the price, I even think Sample Society does a better job -- and you pretty much get $15 towards you're next purchase. What do you girls think?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 1, 2012)

i emailed them about switching to one year.. they basically said do it yourself. &gt;.&lt; I have to cancel and resubscribe.. I'm planning to do it later tonight and I won't be going for their one year but only a 6 month subscription to see how things go!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, I'm not that happy with my Glossybox. Although I love the packaging, I feel like the products in there are barely more than what I would get from Birchbox/MyGlam and those services are only $10. For the price, I even think Sample Society does a better job -- and you pretty much get $15 towards you're next purchase. What do you girls think?


 I think its more worth it to get 2 subs with double the amount of products for cheaper then a darn GB. I agree &amp; $23.05 (CA tax) is just too much in my opinion. I cancelled a few days ago, I may consider coming back in a few months or not...


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to say, I'm not that happy with my Glossybox. Although I love the packaging, I feel like the products in there are barely more than what I would get from Birchbox/MyGlam and those services are only $10. For the price, I even think Sample Society does a better job -- and you pretty much get $15 towards you're next purchase. What do you girls think?


 From what I have seen (photos, spoilers, and videos on YT) I have to agree with this. Great packaging does not equal out to almost twice the cost, and twice the shipping time. Not saying that the samples are not GREAT just not $21 great for ME. I would rather have 2 BB, LB, or MG subs for the same cost.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 1, 2012)

argee. it was pretty easy to hit that cancel button knowing that i could get beauty army and my glam for the same price (okay 1 buck more) and i haven't tried either of those services yet. As far as the value of the box- dont get me wrong- it's not about the bottom line, i love these boxes because i know NOTHING about beauty products- but it's nice to know how much it's worth and if this box costs 21 and it's worth 43ish- well.. my last BB was worth about the same and I paid 1/2 as much.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 1, 2012)

All great points the ladies posted above. One more thing to consider regarding canceling is that there will always be people trading away items they dont want. I even saw a few burberry lipsticks on the trade thread last month. So if you arent subscribed, that is a way you can 'get in' on a product.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> All great points the ladies posted above. One more thing to consider regarding canceling is that there will always be people trading away items they dont want. I even saw a few burberry lipsticks on the trade thread last month. So if you arent subscribed, that is a way you can 'get in' on a product.


 I traded for 2 items I wanted from the last GB. I also traded away a few I didnt want from BB. LOVE the trade aspect of the sample boxes.


----------



## CiciAnne (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think its more worth it to get 2 subs with double the amount of products for cheaper then a darn GB. I agree &amp; $23.05 (CA tax) is just too much in my opinion. I cancelled a few days ago, I may consider coming back in a few months or not...


 I'm in the same boat. I love GBs pakaging and all and last months box I thought was amazing but this month, not so much. I just cancelled. It was pretty easy. I'm in cali too and $23.05 is just too much. I may or may not go back. we'll see.


----------



## Wrigleymaggie (Jul 1, 2012)

How do you cancel ? Do you have to email them or can you cancel from your profile?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wrigleymaggie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you cancel ? Do you have to email them or can you cancel from your profile?


 You can cancel from your profile.


----------



## MakeupA (Jul 1, 2012)

I received the mascara which I'm happy about because I Love mascara! I received the Shea Terra product which I wouldn't have minded but it turned to liquid because of the heat (which isn't their fault since I am in Texas) and the scent is vanilla  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The wella products smells good but I don't have fine or 'normal' hair. I'm not sure about the shave cream product. I usually use a hair removal product like veet. I really wanted the ahava product because I love their company and I'm pretty obsessed with bw. I went on amazon earlier today and order a sample set of all 3 so I'm satisfied now lol!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Overall this month's box for me is good, but not great.


----------



## whigrose (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh @ box varieties...not such a fan of those lol.  Of course I want the mascara but I never seem to get the boxes that I really want so I will not get my hopes up.  I have been really into trying different mascaras lately so that's why I'm absolutely drooling over getting to try that mascara.  Nevertheless, these boxes really aren't impressing me much more than Birchbox...and Glossybox should be impressing me immensely considering it's twice as much more.  But, I always do the 3 month test and if the boxes don't provide that "wow" factor for me they're definitely getting the ax!  Sadly, I am cancelling Conscious Box and Green Grab Bag...and considering getting rid of Beauty Army and the Look Bag, but I might need one more month to decide on keeping those.  I'm going back to school in the fall so I am going to need to get these sample boxes under control - which is a very hard thing to do lol... I get so addicted to that excited feeling upon opening a box and discovering new beauty treasures!  It really is kind of a high for me - which may or may not seem silly.  I mean, when I look at how much I'm spending on these sample boxes, I feel kind of guilty...I don't think it's a wise economic decision for me, but it just brings me that little bit of happiness I need now and again during the month  But then there's also that guilt that plays in the back of my mind telling me that I need no more than 2 or 3 of the sample boxes which does seem sensible.  I don't need 20 face cream samples or moisturizing cream samples just lying around that I won't probably ever get to...and that's kind of how it's ending up to be.


 Yeah, you sound a bit like me (except I'm pretty happy with Conscious box--not the best last month, but ok--enough that I'm keeping it for now). Still, I'm starting to rethink getting so many boxes each month. Too much money. I'd rather save it or even splurge on things I know I want. I just found out there is a Lush store in my town and I've been wanting to try their bath bombs for a long time now. Just one Glossybox is like 3-4 bath bombs, which I would probably stretch out for the whole month with one super fizzy bath per week! Thinking of it that way makes me rethink my subscription.

Ironically though, I'm hoping I do NOT get the mascara. I want the plum eyeshadow instead. Now, I know my chances aren't great for getting exactly what I want, so I'm kind of bummed out before I even get my box. And therein lies the problem with sending out different boxes. I could get the mascara you want so badly and it would make me sad, while you could get the eyeshadow I want to try instead of the mascara, and you would be sad. If they'd only give us more say in the boxes (or just send everyone the same stuff!!!) then that disappointment in knowing someone else got something we wanted wouldn't be there. Has to be frustrating for them as well as us. Constantly getting the 'wrong box' (as in one we wouldn't choose instead of one we would choose after seeing others unbox theirs) could cause us to cancel. I'm sure they'd rather us get the 'right box,' but no one who sends out different boxes can seem to figure out how to do that. Sigh...


----------



## whigrose (Jul 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't see the big deal with getting charged for your next month before this months box arrives.  I do agree that they send the boxes out way too late in the month but you know its a subscription so you know you are going to be charged every month regardless of when your current months box arrives.


 I think the big deal is that it puts you in an awkward position if you are still 'evaluating' the company based on the boxes received so you can see if you want to cancel. You could get charged for your next box before getting the one before it. If you are certain you want to stay subscribed, then no, it isn't as much of a big deal, I suppose.

I subbed to Kara's Way and I'm really having second thoughts about that. They charge 2 months in advance!!! That's right. I was charged last month, but won't get a box until next month (I think--hard to keep track, exactly). I'm pretty nervous about it. I hope it isn't a signal that they *need* the money in advance to keep the boxes going out or something. I hope it isn't a Gogogirlfriend disaster waiting to happen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 1, 2012)

This is my second month with GB and I just cancelled my subscription like some of the others here. I haven't seen my box yet, but going by the pictures alone, I felt $21/month is a lot for something that is ALMOST (at least to me) like BB and BB give us at least $4-5 back as points! 1000 points to get one free box at the end doesn't seem like a good incentive at all.

Even if it was $15 I would not have had any issues continuing, but its just that extra $6 which seems to bother me, even though $6 doesn't seem like that much....LOL! I was all excited when GB came to US and I never thought I would ever cancel my subscription, but today when I had to click on 'cancel my subscription' I did not even have any second thoughts....will just have to wait it out.


----------



## Wrigleymaggie (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you know where the cancel option is on your profile ? I am not seeing that option , sorry it's been a long weekend and I am just not seeing it ! Thanks for your help


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wrigleymaggie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you know where the cancel option is on your profile ? I am not seeing that option , sorry it's been a long weekend and I am just not seeing it ! Thanks for your help


 Yeah, took me a few minutes to figure out where that option was too! Anyhow, if I remember right, I went to 'Recurring Profiles' once I was in my account and there under 'Subscription #' clicked on Monthly Subscription and at the end of the page on the right hand side there was an option 'Cancel my Subscription'....Hope that works!


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 2, 2012)

> Do you know where the cancel option is on your profile ? I am not seeing that option , sorry it's been a long weekend and I am just not seeing it ! Thanks for your help


 Go to recurring profiles. I belive I clicked on monthly sub &amp; cancel button should be on right.


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info! Thought you had to call to cancel. I went ahead and bit the bullet. $21 a month is just a little much for me to appreciate GB in its fullest. I love the sample sizes but alas my funds are very limited right now. Cutting corners everywhere.


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm still undecided as to whether I'll keep this service. I loved last month's box, but $21 is a bit too much. I already have Birchbox and Myglam. I thought it'd be easy to cut one of those off, but I think I might end up cutting this one.


----------



## jeemckin (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't subscribe to SS , and I JUST subbed to LB so I haven't gotten a box form them yet. However, I have been subbed to Birchbox since about March/April. I've been one of the lucky ones to receive the Stila eyeliner, and the Skinny Eyeko eyeliner and I think there was another big item I received. I also sub to BA. If I HAD to only pick one sub a month to receive it would be Glossybox. I think the sample sizes are so much bigger compared to BB and BA.  I will never worry that I'm not getting my money's worth with Glossybox.
> 
> ...


 I am like you!  I liked everything in my box and have actually starting using all of it, except that perfume!  That was awful!  I immediately threw it in the trash!


----------



## eluveitie (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wrigleymaggie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you know where the cancel option is on your profile ? I am not seeing that option , sorry it's been a long weekend and I am just not seeing it ! Thanks for your help


 log in and go to recurring profiles, then click monthly subscription and then way down at the bottom on the right hand side is cancel subscription


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 2, 2012)

To any of you that have contacted Glossybox, what is the fastest way to get ahold of them and have your problem resolved?

Here is the inside of the box that I just got...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To any of you that have contacted Glossybox, what is the fastest way to get ahold of them and have your problem resolved?
> 
> Here is the inside of the box that I just got...


  



 OMG! I would email them that picture... and I would also call them to verify they received your email. That is ridiculous! OMG, now I'm kinda worried about what my box may look like when it gets here


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I just tagged them on twitter and contacted using their "Contact Us" form on their website. If I don't hear anything I'll be calling.

I hope your box doesn't have the item that spilled in mine. The cap was left open so everything oozed out


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To any of you that have contacted Glossybox, what is the fastest way to get ahold of them and have your problem resolved?
> 
> Here is the inside of the box that I just got...


 THAT SUCKS! and honestly that's totally what i'm worried about the most and why i canceled. I have already heard multiple complaints of loose caps and leaking products in this box! If this were... sample society for example- they would probably ship you an entire new box for free. But knowing that there are only 2 people that work in customer service for GB makes me think they won't do anything. 

Also- shipping times are worrying me! They said they shipped the 27th but a lot of girls boxes actually shipped the 22nd and they got their boxes friday or saturday. Mine shipped on the 27th but didn't get received to the new jersey center until friday and first got to the fishers saturday morning. According to the tracking est I have another week before my box gets here and it's like 100 degrees across the entire country! what the heck is a bunch of makeup going to look like after a week and an half in 100 degrees? 

For comparison- Julep comes from WA (i live in WI) and I got a shipping notice wednesday, it didn't ship until thursday, and I got it Saturday. 

Sample Society should ship today and my eta is friday, so i might get that before GB too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THAT SUCKS! and honestly that's totally what i'm worried about the most and why i canceled. I have already heard multiple complaints of loose caps and leaking products in this box! If this were... sample society for example- they would probably ship you an entire new box for free. But knowing that there are only 2 people that work in customer service for GB makes me think they won't do anything.
> 
> ...


Mine shows that it shipped on the 23rd, it arrived at my work Saturday, but I don't work weekends lol. Wonder why their shipping dates are so different. The only thing I did notice was the expected delivery date was WAY off. Mine showed the 5th-6th, yet it arrived on June 30th.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 2, 2012)

> I just tagged them on twitter and contacted using their "Contact Us" form on their website. If I don't hear anything I'll be calling. I hope your box doesn't have the item that spilled in mine. The cap was left open so everything oozed out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sorry this happened to your box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder how many boxes have ended up like this. I don't understand why they'd have only two CS employees. That's just ridiculous. You can't tell me they aren't making enough money to hire more people. I think they've had plenty of time to acquire employees since their launch seemed to drag on forever.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry this happened to your box!
> 
> ...


 I'm quite surprised as well by how little staff they have, considering they have thousands of subbers and are opening slots frequently. Here's to hoping nothing leaks all over my box and that I get it soon!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 2, 2012)

I think they are COMPLETELY liable and that is complete lack of quality control! The above picture of the messed up box is a good example of my anger at how most of us are charged for the next month's box before we even get the current month's box. So we still have to pay for another month instead of being able to cancel after receiving the current month from them in that kind of shape. Utterly ridiculous.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

There's no update or movement shown on my box since 6/27... Am I the only one disliking their shipping?


----------



## redfox (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There's no update or movement shown on my box since 6/27... Am I the only one disliking their shipping?


You're definitely not the only one.  Tracking showed my box as being 2 hours away from me on Friday with no movement since then.  Makes no sense.


----------



## 1laurah (Jul 2, 2012)

No movement on my shipping notice, either!  It hasn't changed since it left the partner shipping facility 2 suburbs away from me on June 28.  My fingers are cramping from crossing them so much for it to arrive!  I understand the frustrations regarding billing, shipping, burst products...those things are disappointing.  I am encouraged by the positive posts of glossybox customer service.  If there are only 2 customer service reps and there are thousands of us, it's crazy to imagine what they are experiencing!  The company is only on its 3rd American box, so there are obviously some kinks to be worked out.  I've signed up for 12 months of this, so I am in it for the long haul and hoping for some great products and smooth sailing on the delivery in the months to come!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

12 months? Lol, you're brave! I kept the month to month, because I felt it'd be less hassle if I wanted to cancel.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 12 months? Lol, you're brave! I kept the month to month, because I felt it'd be less hassle if I wanted to cancel.


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (Jul 2, 2012)

I hadn't even gotten a shipping confirmation yet so I just called them; they said because I signed up _later in the month_ (this is my first month with GB) that the boxes will be shipping this week so I'll have to wait longer... sad day. Hope this helps anyone that hasn't gotten shipping confirmation yet!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 2, 2012)

The service they use for shipping is worse than Streamlite 



 Usually stuff that ships from NJ, even with a 3rd party service, arrives like 3 days later in RI, where I live. My Glossybox was shipped on the 27th, and it still only shows that it departed the shipping facility. Wahhhhhh. 

Even MyGlam arrived faster, and THAT shipped from the West Coast!!

/rant over lol


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 2, 2012)

> The service they use for shipping is worse than StreamliteÂ :icon_evil Â Usually stuff that ships from NJ, even with a 3rd party service, arrives like 3 days later in RI, where I live. My Glossybox was shipped on the 27th, and it still only shows that it departed the shipping facility. Wahhhhhh.Â  Even MyGlam arrived faster, and THAT shipped from the West Coast!! /rant over lol


I'm in NJ and it shipped on the 27th and I still haven't got it.


----------



## shanny21 (Jul 2, 2012)

Can anyone view their shipping by logging into their Glossybox account? I keep looking for somewhere on the site with my tracking number, but for now I can only go back into my email and find the shipping notice. It peeves me quite a bit that it's not on the site, as I know it is for Sample Society


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine is stuck since the 27th also. No movement or update for 5 days...their shipping STINKS.

On a happy note just recieved my shipping notice for SS (wow first of the month!!) and I may get it before I go on vacation  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YEAH!!


----------



## redfox (Jul 2, 2012)

So I just saw someone post a little trick on facebook.  Copy and paste your tracking number from the GB e-mail and track it using USPS (apparently it updates more often via USPS).  I tried this and it was actually less updated then my GB e-mail tracking (GB tracking updated 6/29, USPS updated 6/28) but so said it works for some people.  Worth a shot, I guess.


----------



## dreile (Jul 2, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dreile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just checked mine and it states the exact same on both.  Stuck in Fishers, IN, since the 30th.
> 
> ...


 i tried the usps thing too and it still states fishers since saturday. ETA is 9th or 10th.


----------



## whigrose (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, took me a few minutes to figure out where that option was too! Anyhow, if I remember right, I went to 'Recurring Profiles' once I was in my account and there under 'Subscription #' clicked on Monthly Subscription and at the end of the page on the right hand side there was an option 'Cancel my Subscription'....Hope that works!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 2, 2012)

Just got mine!!

Before I begin...The box was not the the Usual black and pink polka dot box...did anyone else notice that?  

All my products came sealed and no leakage of any sort.

As I did look at all the Spoilers and wasn't as excited as I was last month when I saw the Burberry....after seeing and smelling and reading about the products I am pretty happy with it....looking forward to what they have in store for next month as well.

Here is what I got.






The color in the eyeshadow it "Ice" I kinda wanted the Mascara...but now I do want to try it.
Did anyone else get the magazine? I didn't notice if anyone else got it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 2, 2012)

I already checked the BG tracking and USPS and it's stuck at this:

Departed Shipping Partner Facility
June 29, 2012, 4:19 pm
ELIZABETHPORT, NJ 07206

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Booooooooo. I want my GB.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 2, 2012)

> Just got mine!! Before I begin...The box was not the the Usual black and pink polka dot box...did anyone else notice that?Â Â  All my products came sealed and no leakage of any sort. As I did look at all the Spoilers and wasn't as excited as I was last month when I saw the Burberry....after seeing and smelling and reading about the products I am pretty happy with it....looking forward to what they have in store for next month as well. Here is what I got.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Did anyone else get the magazine? I didn't notice if anyone else got it.





What did the box look like? You have me curious!


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine!!
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine!!
> 
> ...


----------



## redfox (Jul 2, 2012)

Still no box. I really don't understand how it could be 2 hours away from me on Friday and still not be here. So aggravating!


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What did the box look like? You have me curious!


 The shipping box wasn't the usual black and pink polka dots...this time it came in a brown shipping box...So I was confused when it was handed to me.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep! I got the magazine as well.
> 
> So glad yours didn't leak, was the cap firmly closed on that one?


 Yes, I checked all my caps and they were closed pretty tightly.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Great box! So glad your products didn't leak. I'm excited to read the magazine. The wait is killing me!!!!! I still have 9 days until I'm supposed to get mine.


 Gaah...that is a very long wait..I'm hoping mine shows up before the estimated date, preferably before the holiday. I also notice there seems to be a lot of ladies not impressed by the contents this month, judging from all the posts about cancelling on the other page.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 2, 2012)

> The shipping box wasn't the usual black and pink polka dots...this time it came in a brown shipping box...So I was confused when it was handed to me.


Oh! I thought you were talking about the inside box


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There's no update or movement shown on my box since 6/27... Am I the only one disliking their shipping?


 I'm right there with you. My box has been in NJ since the 27th. No movement, no updates. Thinking about canceling sub. I'll probably get July's BB before I get my GB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To any of you that have contacted Glossybox, what is the fastest way to get ahold of them and have your problem resolved?
> 
> Here is the inside of the box that I just got...


 Mine leaked as well. I emailed GB on Saturday and received an email back today asking for a picture of the inside of the box. Unfortunately, since it was a mess, I didn't take a picture before I cleaned it up/threw it away, so who knows if they will replace the item/box. I contacted them through the "contact us" thing on the GB website.


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gaah...that is a very long wait..I'm hoping mine shows up before the estimated date, preferably before the holiday. I also notice there seems to be a lot of ladies not impressed by the contents this month, judging from all the posts about cancelling on the other page.


 You will see that on all beauty forums especially in the first 3 months...lol

When things get better after a period of good boxes everybody hops back on the band wagon. lol


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You will see that on all beauty forums especially in the first 3 months...lol
> 
> When things get better after a period of good boxes everybody hops back on the band wagon. lol


So true. I've LOVED both boxes.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gaah...that is a very long wait..I'm hoping mine shows up before the estimated date, preferably before the holiday. I also notice there seems to be a lot of ladies not impressed by the contents this month, judging from all the posts about cancelling on the other page.


Also, try not to let negative reviews bias your opinion. Everyone likes different things and no box will thrill everyone. Most people loved the BB Teen Vogue box but to me it was so-so. I've LOVED both GB's.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

From the contents of the box options, I think they all look interesting and worth the money. The brands are interesting and so are the products...I wonder if people thought they'd be getting more or full sized items on the regular. I don't know...all I know is that every month, I pay for my subs and take a gamble. I can only hope that I'm pleasantly surprised by some of the items and will attempt to try them all. If I'm lucky, I'll find an HG item or two every now and then. My reservations never came from the contents, but the company issues.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 2, 2012)

I just got an email response back from CS about when they will bill.  It said mid next week - no specific date though.

It doesn't make sense that someone was billed already though.  Maybe that charge was for a late June signup?


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine leaked as well. I emailed GB on Saturday and received an email back today asking for a picture of the inside of the box. Unfortunately, since it was a mess, I didn't take a picture before I cleaned it up/threw it away, so who knows if they will replace the item/box. I contacted them through the "contact us" thing on the GB website.


 Thanks! I wasn't sure if I should use the contact us page or use the email address they keep posting on facebook.

I hope they fix yours! Guess I'll be waiting a few days for a response, I will update whenever they email back.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 2, 2012)

> I just got an email response back from CS about when they will bill.Â  It said mid next week - no specific date though. It doesn't make sense that someone was billed already though.Â  Maybe that charge was for a late June signup?


I'm so confused about billing dates because they told me last month it would always be in the first week of the month!. They need do do like bb and my glam and do it on a certain day. I like that so much better!


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So true. I've LOVED both boxes.


 I've loved both boxes, too! Unfortunately, I had to cancel since it's out of my budget at the moment, and I have tons of samples already, so I couldn't justify keeping it right now. I'm definitely hopping back on this one once I can afford it!

Now, it just needs to arrived, because the waiting is making me all antsy. It's a couple of hours away, so I'm hoping it comes soon. The tracking has been updating. Updating slowly, but still updating.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 2, 2012)

Hello,

My mom and I had our boxes shipped on the 22nd, sent from the first facility on the 27th with expected delivery date of July 6-9 but we both got them today.  We have the exact same box and I thought I'd share a picture...





BeautyAddicts Show OFF Mascara (Excited for this!)

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream

Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream

Shea Terra Organics Ultimate Moisturizing Body Creme

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment

A Perfume Organic (YUCK!)

Total for everything came to about $42.68 not including that yucky perfume.  There's no weight/mass given but it looks about the half the size as other vials I've gotten which are 0.05 fl oz so at (0.025 = about $3.96)


----------



## tulippop (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got mine!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My mom and I each got the magazine.  I think I might be more excited reading that than the products I got (except for the mascara)...  I'll use everything except for one item in the box so this is a good month for me.  =)


 Your mascara looks awesome! Full size too! That will last you forever...lol  Enjoy your box!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 2, 2012)

My box left Fishers, which is about 2 hours away from me, last Wednesday night AND I still don't have it. What did it do take a vacation?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Just wanted to share my box too!





I got the perfume in Urban Organic-- of course I would get the one with lemon and lavender --- GROSS trashing that one! I put some on my wrist and I smell like a BOY









Other than that, I am REALLY happy I got the mascara



 and I got my Shea Terra that I wanted. Also, wanted to note that the Wella Moisturizing Hair Treatment smells delicious! So without trying it, on first impression, I give it an A!!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 2, 2012)

I can't wait to get mine. Thanks to all that have posted pics!

I am worried about the heat like some of you mentioned. It's been the hottest here in ATL on record ever and I'm so worried it's going to be an oozing mess when I open it up. Hopefully nothing explodes or leaks in transit. Got my shipping notice on the 26 and it's taking it sweet time to get here.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share my box too!
> 
> ...


 lol we're box twins! well triplets if you include my mom XD


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 2, 2012)

Seeing those boxes are making me excited again lol. I really hope I get a box like the 2 above, with the mascara.

Finally my tracking info has updated. It's in my town now, so I should be getting mine tomorrow!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 2, 2012)

omg... you guys are make me want to join myglam! i have three subs julep, beauty army and birchbox... i need to get rid of one before I add another, which do you guys suggest that i cancel?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

Oopsie I just realized I didnt use the spoiler thingy... SORRY in advance if I spoil anyone's surprise!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg... you guys are make me want to join myglam! i have three subs julep, beauty army and birchbox... i need to get rid of one before I add another, which do you guys suggest that i cancel?


 lol wrong thread. this is GLOSSYBOX !! Welcome aboard the chaos


----------



## tulippop (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yey! Did you get the same perfume too? Its seriously making me nauseated right now.


 I did!  We both did!  it's HORRIBLE!  One sniff and my nose feels abused!  They smell won't go away and it's been over half an hour.  I was thinking of including it in the circular swap box I'm apart of in case anyone else might like it but it smells so bad I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## beautyandbrains (Jul 2, 2012)

Just received my box today...was hoping for the Shea Terra and Mascara and instead got the Ahava Body wash and the Ofra Eyeshadow ice in Goldilocks...anyone want to trade?


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 2, 2012)

My box should get here tomorrow. From the looks of it... Lots going up for trade.....haha


----------



## aleeeshuh (Jul 2, 2012)

hahaha oops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i guess i wanna join glossybox then!



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol wrong thread. this is GLOSSYBOX !! Welcome aboard the chaos


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 2, 2012)

I REALLY want the

mascara, but I'll still be okay with the eyeshadow. I like all the colors I've seen so far.
I'm so jealous of everyone who already has their box. I want to make a Newgistics voodoo doll.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 2, 2012)

My tracking is showing that my GB is in my city as of 1:55 PM today.  Hoping I get it tomorrow!!!!! 



  I want to try the mascara, but would love to get the Ahava......and those 2 items seem to be in opposite boxes.  But I'll be happy either way.


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 2, 2012)

I really want the

mascara!!!
and will trade the

eyeshadow
if I get that to someone.

Have been wanting to try something new, and havent found one I like. All the other items I am really interested to try which ever box I get.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

This month's box is making me want to keep this sub... ahh I dont know what to do. They screwed up royally with the whole fiasco- had my cc info stolen... but I was able to get the serve card.. so maybe I can just use that... but then what if that info gets compromised too??


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's box is making me want to keep this sub... ahh I dont know what to do. They screwed up royally with the whole fiasco- had my cc info stolen... but I was able to get the serve card.. so maybe I can just use that... but then what if that infos compromised too??


 
If you cancel, you might miss out on something really good.  Well, that's what I tell myself, anyways.


----------



## JessP (Jul 2, 2012)

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]



> If you cancel, you might miss out on something really good.Â  Well, that's what I tell myself, anyways.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Lol I totally tell myself the same thing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 2, 2012)

My box has been in Fishers IN since the 27th. Ugghhhh, this is soo frustrating!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If you cancel, you might miss out on something really good.  Well, that's what I tell myself, anyways.


 
That is my motto exactly.  It makes it so hard to quit any subs!  I hate paying for most things full price anymore because of all of the good stuff I've accumulated through subs, sales, GWPs and incentives.  I love the idea of getting a "deal".  I suspect that aspect keeps many of us keeping up with multiple subs!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY want the
> 
> ...


 LOL @ Newgistics voodoo doll, I'm with you on that one


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 2, 2012)

My box is finally in my town! Now if only I wasn't the last stop on the mail route  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This month's box is making me want to keep this sub... ahh I dont know what to do. They screwed up royally with the whole fiasco- had my cc info stolen... but I was able to get the serve card.. so maybe I can just use that... but then what if that info gets compromised too??


 You can always swap for the items in the trade forum.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my box today...was hoping for the Shea Terra and Mascara and instead got the Ahava Body wash and the Ofra Eyeshadow ice in Goldilocks...anyone want to trade?


I would trade you my Ofra Eyeshadow in Go Black for your Goldilocks... I got the same box as you, I think, minus the color variation.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 2, 2012)

Once again, it looks like I'll be getting my box several days before the estimated delivery date.  It hit town this morning, and I usually get stuff the day after it gets here.  For better or worse, I will be too busy tomorrow trying to get all of my work done (long story short:  my group will get to go home early tomorrow based largely on when I get done with my daily file, but it's one of the heaviest-workload days of the year, so we'll see what happens) to agonize over whether my box has been delivered or not.  

(And if we *do* get to go home early, I'm taking my inner six-year-old to _Spider-Man_.  She really, *really* misses 1978.)


----------



## tulippop (Jul 2, 2012)

Just wanted to share this.  Glossybox is having a contest and you can win a free 3 month sub and a beauty bag.  The info was in the mini magazine they included in this month's box but I wanted to post in case someone doesn't have the mag or is not subbed.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 2, 2012)

> > This month's box is making me want to keep this sub... ahh I dont know what to do. They screwed up royally with the whole fiasco- had my cc info stolen... but I was able to get the serve card.. so maybe I can just use that... but then what if that info gets compromised too??Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> You can always swap for the items in the trade forum.


 You are right! &amp; thats where I was at mentally before I got my box. Thank u for bringing me back to it lol. I have a lot of subs and since I am keeping sample society, this has to go. Depending on how other subs go, I may be back. Or I might just bite the bullet and do a 6 month sub. That would be easier and once done its done.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 3, 2012)

Well my shipping FINALLY updated! Arrived in Fishers IN (I live in WI) saturday morning 6:40am. Left tonight 4:40pm. 

how long does it take a horse to get to Wisconsin?!?!

on the plus side, i did think ahead and because it's so hot i put a note up by mailbox asking that all packages be put in the door (my mailbox is on my house right next to my door and for the post office it's a walking route) My mailbox gets direct sun all afternoon but if it's in the door at least it'll be in the shade. I think it's supposed to be like 96 tomorrow. yuk.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

So, Glossybox does recognize QUALITY, in the free booklet with the June products.
I am VERY ticked off that they list the following brands as being super duper ( which they are but GB doesn't give us these samples):

Laura Mercier Setting Powder- love it, have it on hand at all times

Chanel Powder Blush- all of Chanel's colors are fab and the formulation is the best on the market, IMO

NARS Lip Lacquer- Never have tried it but I love NARS.

* I would really love to see some Laura Mercier, Chanel and NARS in my stupid Glossybox some day!!!*

*So, basically, what this tells me is that the above companies, plus about 12 more also not in the GB, PAID for advertising with GB... yet can't be bothered to be a contributing sponser, or GlossyBox won't pay them.. *
( Of course, I've only seen a Chanel sample outside the Chanel website or cosmetics counter once in my life-- when the site Gloss.com had a special promo-- and went out of business about a month later). Not sure if one was related to the other, but gloss.com was a fun site for great products and lots of freebies.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2012)

Maybe that is why the box is $21 so they can put out a magazine?



> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, Glossybox does recognize QUALITY, in the free booklet with the June products.
> I am VERY ticked off that they list the following brands as being super duper ( which they are but GB doesn't give us these samples):
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got billed for July.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, Glossybox does recognize QUALITY, in the free booklet with the June products.
> 
> ...


Well, on the flip side, GB has only sent out 2 boxes so far (I'm not including the April box since that was sent to bloggers and contest winners) and they have sent out some high end stuff like the Burberry lipstick, amore pacific face cream and now with this mascara.  I'd give them a few months before writing them off.  Plus samples from brands like NARS and Chanel are really hard to come by in general. 

On a side note, the mag says July in the front which makes me think we might see some of these products in the next GB&gt;


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 3, 2012)

I do not pay attention to the charges of my subs as long as I get charged every month -- and of course receive them regularly.

I just do not get the logic of inconsistent billing system they have. I only paid attention to my MOP as I changed card info recently. Sorry if this might have been answered, but I did see a few posts about this -- what is up with their charging system? 

I haven't received my box from last month yet but I was already charged this month. I first subbed on the 10th when it launched, it should always be around that date ALWAYS.


----------



## Lisa424 (Jul 3, 2012)

I also just got billed for July and haven't even received June yet. It's been sitting in NJ for a week and I'm only in NY! Terribly slow shipping for $23 a month.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 3, 2012)

ughh they just billed me for the monthly... i was suppose to get the 6 months.. i didn't switch it on time &gt;.&gt; ugh! oh wells..


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa424* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I also just got billed for July and haven't even received June yet. It's been sitting in NJ for a week and I'm only in NY! Terribly slow shipping for $23 a month.


 I was also charged - $21, no tax for me - and my JUNE box won't get here until JULY 9TH!! I have to WAIT ONE MORE WEEK for the JUNE box! Unacceptable! I've requested a refund from Glossybox and will open a dispute with Paypal tomorrow if I don't get a reply back. I thought I'd let it go and cancel once I got my tracking for July but considering I won't see JULY'S box until August I changed my mind. I hate having to drop Glossybox since my first box was great BUT I don't want to wait six plus weeks between being charged and getting the products. I'll take that $21 + the $15 from Beauty Bar (also dropped) and with that $36 a month get myself a ton of things at Ulta or Sephora.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe that is why the box is $21 so they can put out a magazine?


 It's just a little booklet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd say the entire color cosmetics page is a come- on.

And yes, I totally realize that Chanel samples are very hard to get... that's why my Chanel lady at a fave store in Dallas gets all kinds of things from me all during the year. Incredible fresh fruit bouquets delivered to her,, fresh flowers,, etc etc. I treat her especially well, and I always go home with a bag full of samples. After all, the samples are for the customers, not the sales people to hoard and resell on eBay as is usually the case.

 I usually buy $400 or so at the time, as well. They HAVE the samples, they are just stingy with them unless you go in person and know how to work it.

I get a lot of NARS free from Sephora. It's no biggie.. I'm awash in NARS. The point is that Glossybox really needs to put better names in their box than what we got for June.

1 full sized mascarafrom a brand I don't use, and probably won't use this one, doesn't excite me at ALL. 

All in all, I think Sample Society has the consistently best samples..  I think they have better product quality than Glossybox. Time will tell.

Birchbox is FINE if you get one of the few primo boxes.. Mine are usually middle of the road. I think the price of my BBs just went up. IDK why.

JMO,

Laursa


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 3, 2012)

Check your accounts ladies, I was just charged a SECOND time!!!


----------



## juk723 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your accounts ladies, I was just charged a SECOND time!!!


 So annoyed!!! I got charged a 2nd time too w/in hours of the first charge.

I had problems early in June with my credit card so when they "re-opened" the subscription, I added a 2nd credit card which was fine.

Now, they just charged my 2nd card TWICE. GRRRRR...

Also-the Credit card info-doesn't show which card was used (i.e. Visa/MC Nor does it show the last 4 #'s of the c/c)


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *juk723* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So annoyed!!! I got charged a 2nd time too w/in hours of the first charge.
> ...


 I noticed that too! Yeah, the romance is over, me and Glossybox are DONE! Nothing is worth all this hassle.....


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2012)

I sent a 2nd email requesting a refund not only for July but also for June as well as telling them to cancel my account. I also have my dispute to Paypal ready to send if they said no as I have yet to receive the JUNE box and won't get it until the beginning of the 2nd week of July which is a total misrepresentation of their website since it's suppose to be a JUNE box.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 3, 2012)

I presume their rebuttal (if any) will be "it shipped in June, thus it's the June box".


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow. Billing is more inconsistent than I thought. Glad I didn't sit on the canceling decision any longer. I can't help but feeling that I got out just in time. I wish these companies would realize that good customer service, consistency and reliability are just as important as the products in the box. I'm sure I'll be jealous when I don't get a box next month, but I'll be happy to have saved myself any potential hassle.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mstlcmn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Check your accounts ladies, I was just charged a SECOND time!!!


 I am for most things I sub to. I think it's because I change my debit card number quite often on purpose.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was also charged - $21, no tax for me - and my JUNE box won't get here until JULY 9TH!! I have to WAIT ONE MORE WEEK for the JUNE box! Unacceptable! I've requested a refund from Glossybox and will open a dispute with Paypal tomorrow if I don't get a reply back. I thought I'd let it go and cancel once I got my tracking for July but considering I won't see JULY'S box until August I changed my mind. I hate having to drop Glossybox since my first box was great BUT I don't want to wait six plus weeks between being charged and getting the products. I'll take that $21 + the $15 from Beauty Bar (also dropped) and with that $36 a month get myself a ton of things at Ulta or Sephora.


             Wow, they charged us even earlier than last time! Does this mean the July boxes will ship the first week of August?  Maybe they'll charge us for the August box the last week of July and it'll ship at the end of September. *rolls eyes* 

             I'm almost afraid to cancel. They charge so early, I fear they'd forget to send out my box at the end of the month.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jul 3, 2012)

I remember reading that some people had their credit card info stolen after they subscribed to glossybox. I'm curious if anyone had charges from skype in cambridge mass. On their cards. I signed up for GB and not more than 24 hr later I had two charges one for $77 and one for $19for skype at a business in mass. I had never used this debit card online as it is my card I use for paypal and hadn't used it in months. I found it odd that right after I signed up for GB my account was hacked especially since others had the same thing happen. I'd be curious to hear if others had same type of charges from the same location. If so GB has a BIG problem on their hands. I haven't even received my first box and I'm already considering canceling. Toni


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 3, 2012)

> I remember reading that some people had their credit card info stolen after they subscribed to glossybox. I'm curious if anyone had charges from skype in cambridge mass. On their cards. I signed up for GB and not more than 24 hr later I had two charges one for $77 and one for $19for skype at a business in mass. I had never used this debit card online as it is my card I use for paypal and hadn't used it in months. I found it odd that right after I signed up for GB my account was hacked especially since others had the same thing happen. I'd be curious to hear if others had same type of charges from the same location. If so GB has a BIG problem on their hands. I haven't even received my first box and I'm already considering canceling. Toni


 Yes, there is an entire other thread about this issue. I think it's called Glossybox Gate or something like that. (On my phone and too big of a pain to look up right now. Sorry)


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 3, 2012)

Just checked my bank account and thankfully was only charged once. I wish they'd just pick a bleeping day to bill and stick to it! Why be so inconsistent? BTW, I'm getting ticked at the pop up ads on MUT that I only seem to get when I'm on my iPhone. Grrr!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got charged for July's Glossybox but STILL haven't received June's!! Think I will cancel. This is not acceptable and I'm very frustrated.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 3, 2012)

Got charged for July--no problems on the cc (hope I'm not jinxing myself).  And on a happier note--looks like I''m FINALLY getting the GB today!  And my SS box is out for delivery.  Happy happy joy joy!!


----------



## nfig (Jul 3, 2012)

I just cancelled.  It pained me to do it, but the sporadic billing and shipping of boxes is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow. Billing is more inconsistent than I thought. Glad I didn't sit on the canceling decision any longer. I can't help but feeling that I got out just in time. I wish these companies would realize that good customer service, consistency and reliability are just as important as the products in the box. I'm sure I'll be jealous when I don't get a box next month, but I'll be happy to have saved myself any potential hassle.


 Me too! Feel like i got out in the nick of time. I canceled a few days ago after I got my shipping notice and haven't looked back! My box just left fishers IN last night, i sure it will be at least a few more days before I get my box- especially with the holiday. 

Just not worth 21 to me. the shipping should be better. products should be better names. samples should be bigger. i know I expect a TON but there are numerous companies that do this service and they have set the bar pretty darn high and if a new company comes in and charges twice as much you expect twice as much value.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 3, 2012)

I still haven't gotten my June box* sigh it sucks. I'm on the east coast in pa.


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! Feel like i got out in the nick of time. I canceled a few days ago after I got my shipping notice and haven't looked back! My box just left fishers IN last night, i sure it will be at least a few more days before I get my box- especially with the holiday.
> 
> Just not worth 21 to me. the shipping should be better. products should be better names. samples should be bigger. i know I expect a TON but there are numerous companies that do this service and they have set the bar pretty darn high and if a new company comes in and charges twice as much you expect twice as much value.


 Totally agree. While I do believe the sample sizes are bigger and we are seeing different names (somewhat) than usual, I definitely expect more quality for the extra $11 a month. I love the packaging and think its cute that they make a magazine, but I will save my money this month. Those things alone don't make or break a subscription service for me. While its not quite like the bait and switch that myglam pulled, they definitely have a few kinks to work out. That is expected with a new (i.e. new to the US) company, but I won't go back until they have the serious issues, like the fraudulent credit card charges, double charges and terrible shipping, worked out.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got charged for my July box also... and my June box just left Fishers, IN yesterday! I really really wanted to stick with GB through everything and hope it all got better but seems like nothing is getting better. Still a problem with multiple charges (I use a prepaid card and only had enough on it for them to pull the money out once so just let them try!) I was actually going to cancel today since I was under the impression the charge for July wasn't going to happen until next week... but the 3rd?!?!?! And not getting our boxes until the month after the month title of the box?!?!?! Now I have one more month of this fiasco. Oh well. Now since I was charged so early for the July box, I'm going to wait until it ships and once I know it's on it's way, I'm cancelling. I'm also not reloading any money on my card until it's done. I'll just re-sub to SS or something. I've had enough and can honestly say I do not trust this company. I just wish I would've jumped on the cancel bandwagon sooner.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 3, 2012)

Just checked the shipping and it was originally supposed to arrive July 5; now it says July 11. What the heck? I cancelled yesterday (before I saw this change). The box is nice, but I rather spend the $20 on other things right now. Plus, I am loving Goodebox and have 2 Birchbox (annual - so sunk cost at this point)... so I think I'm sample-set.





Look forward to seeing/hearing more about your boxes... as I"ll have to wait another week.


----------



## mkt00 (Jul 3, 2012)

ugh, I also haven't gotten my June box, but I got charged this morning for the July box.  So irritating!  My tracking, which started on June 26, has that it has only been in New Jersey, and I'm in the south.  It's is gonna take so long to get here!  Where are you seeing the delivery date, my tracking page doesn't have any info like that.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, same here, canceled out of GB. Im in the same boat as many others, wont be getting my box until way late, its my first box, but been doing some digging, and not liking what Im finding...too many flaws for a company that stature &amp; they are not even staffed enough to fix these major issues. which is very odd-its not like they dont have the funds to hire. I will give it a few months and see how they are doing, and join back up. For now though, its BB &amp; Glam for me...spending about the same amount as I would be for 1 GB, geting more product, and they seem to be really steppin it up since GB came over..you KNOW they are getting wind of GB's issues, and just smiling, because Im sure there was initial fear of mass competition. Well, for now, they come out as winners &amp; thats fine with me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pobox607 (Jul 3, 2012)

"Dear glossybox, I am extremely disappointed. I was charged for my July box and have yet to receive my June box. Â I was not charged on a consistent date to the month prior. Â I had hoped to see my first box and then have the option to decide whether to continue the subscription based upon my review of your product. Â Since I have not had a chance to review your product, as my June box has yet to arrive, I am requesting a refund for my July box and a cancellation of my monthly subscription. Â I was very excited for glossybox and am sad this is the case. Â Also i would recommend being up front about additional charges if you live in California.Â  Please let me know as soon as possible when I can expect a refund and cancellation." Sincerely, Unhappy customer


----------



## dragonfly57 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, they charged us even earlier than last time! Does this mean the July boxes will ship the first week of August?  Maybe they'll charge us for the August box the last week of July and it'll ship at the end of September. *rolls eyes*
> ...


I feel the same way.  I want to cancel but im scared they will forget to send it out.  I'm gonna do some research, if I can cancel after I get the shipping notice for July I'll just do that.  I'm also considering just getting a second Birchbox, unless you ladies can suggest another sample box.  There are too many to choose from


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 3, 2012)

nvm I see you found the already lol


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am just glad I canceled on time before I was charged for July's box...I'm still checking my bank account, can't trust them. I was scared to cancel my subscription b/c I figured they would forget about me and not send the June box at all...but it's on its way. One thing I despise is bad business. So not worth the headache.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I still haven't gotten my June box* sigh it sucks. I'm on the east coast in pa.


 Did you check your tracking info? It has updated. I'm also on the East Coast and should be receiving mine today.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I've checked my tracking daily and more; no movement since 6/27 and it started on 6/22.. lame.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 3, 2012)

My box just arrived! I got the box I was hoping for (w/ mascara).

I hope you all receive your box soon.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 3, 2012)

I literally just called and spoke to Nicole. She was a little more curt than the last time I spoke to her - I imagine she's pretty stressed out judging she's always working there.... Anyways, she happily cancelled my account for me and ordered the refund. I wonder what they'll say to the email I sent to them. Anyways, I'm just going to wait and see what happens with them in the future - I can't deal with this! At least when MyGlam screwed up, they still charged at the same time each month.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

A pretty box and its contents aren't enough to sway me from their crappy business tactics. I was billed yesterday for "July's" box and will be sending an email and phone call their way to cancel. Maybe they need a few months to work out the kinks, but they can do it without my money and support. Maybe I'll be lured back, but for an international company that operates in 10+ countries, they've been more of a headache to me. I value my time and money, large or small amounts. Too bad, I had such high hopes for GB.


----------



## arendish (Jul 3, 2012)

I unsubscribed today as well. I hadn't put money on the card I use for subs so it didn't go through. I'm just going to have my one Birchbox for a month and buy myself some products I've been wanting to buy anyway. I wasn't impressed with my June Glossybox (even though I was one of the few that actually got it in June). Oh well, maybe I'll come back eventually.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am so glad I havent uploaded my pre paid card info like I was planning to yesterday. As much as I loved my box, I just cant take it anymore. Good bye GlossyBox!! Hope you get your act together soon or you will be the next failed beauty box subscription.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mkt00* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh, I also haven't gotten my June box, but I got charged this morning for the July box.  So irritating!  My tracking, which started on June 26, has that it has only been in New Jersey, and I'm in the south.  It's is gonna take so long to get here!  Where are you seeing the delivery date, my tracking page doesn't have any info like that.


 In the email, where is says "Track your Glossybox here", click "here". It will take you to a tracking page with the estimated delivery towards the middle. Yesterday, mine said 7/5, now 7/10-11. Total Bull. I know it may be more of the shipping company changing the date, but seriously... for $21 get a better delivery company.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 3, 2012)

Id try putting the tracking number into usps.com. I did that and saw it was out for delivery this morning (even though the Glossy Box page said it wouldnt be delivering until 7/6 - 7/9). Good luck!


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 3, 2012)

GB's "likes" are dwindling down on their FB. Man, so sad to see, such high hopes! 




  One girl posted on there about her concern, which is the same as most at this moment...GB totally copy &amp; pasted a response from previous post from another girl...smh


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Id try putting the tracking number into usps.com. I did that and saw it was out for delivery this morning (even though the Glossy Box page said it wouldnt be delivering until 7/6 - 7/9). Good luck!


Thanks for the tip. Just tried and unfortunately still out in NJ (I'm in MO). so it's going to be a few days.


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 3, 2012)

I just spoke to someone in customer service about being charged for July's box today when I didn't even get June's box yet. I was told that it is Glossybox's policy to bill in the beginning of the month and ship at the end of the month. I told the rep that this is not acceptable and she told me I could go online to cancel but they "normally don't issue a refund". My box is still somewhere in NJ and I live in RI - not very far away. I asked the rep why it takes so long to receive the box. I was told that once the boxes are shipped, the delay in transit falls on the US postal service and there is nothing Glossybox can do about it. Talk about passing the buck! Something just isn't right here. I'm going to cancel. I really had high hopes for this service but for the money, the amount of time it takes to get the box and all the other "glitches", it's just not worth it to me. I'll stick with Birchbox.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 3, 2012)

It looks like Ill be getting my box in the mail today....its so funny becausre ill be getting my Sample Society box today as well which shipped out yesterday!! haha Anyways, I will be unsubscribing as well, its just not worth the price in my opinion.

Maybe, and thats a big MAYBE, sometime down the road I will sign up again...when they get their act together, hire more CS support, and stop being so shady!!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GB's "likes" are dwindling down on their FB. Man, so sad to see, such high hopes!
> 
> ...


 how do you unlike someone on facebook? Because Im totally doing it but dont know how.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to someone in customer service about being charged for July's box today when I didn't even get June's box yet. I was told that it is Glossybox's policy to bill in the beginning of the month and ship at the end of the month. I told the rep that this is not acceptable and she told me I could go online to cancel but they "normally don't issue a refund". My box is still somewhere in NJ and I live in RI - not very far away. I asked the rep why it takes so long to receive the box. I was told that once the boxes are shipped, the delay in transit falls on the US postal service and there is nothing Glossybox can do about it. Talk about passing the buck! Something just isn't right here. I'm going to cancel. I really had high hopes for this service but for the money, the amount of time it takes to get the box and all the other "glitches", it's just not worth it to me. I'll stick with Birchbox.


 I'd agree. Its one thing to have issues, its another to not address them or fix them. Double charging, charging at the beginning of the month and shipping 3 1/2 weeks later, not responding to requests, and using a horrible shipping company. This is all on their shoulders in the sense that this is their business model and its failing pretty badly. If they want satisfied customers, then get the act together. Hire a CS team that can handle questions, find a shipping service that is quicker. This would reduce a lot of the complaints and fix many of their issues immediately, versus watching their customer base and reputation slowly wither. Faster shipping = less delay between billing and receiving boxes and happier customers. Julep/SS gets it. Also, transparency when there are issues and assuming responsibility  goes a LONG way.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you unlike someone on facebook? Because Im totally doing it but dont know how.


Put your cursor over the Liked button and a little box will pop up that gives you the choice to Unlike.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do you unlike someone on facebook? Because Im totally doing it but dont know how.


 Under their cover photo, the "like" button, just click, and will give ya the option to "unlike'...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 3, 2012)

OMG.....they are getting ripped a new one on Facebook!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

WTF? They don't normally issue refunds? Well.. absolutely, I'm canceling at the end of July, since they already took my money. Maybe they should invest in more staff and someone to educate them on better business etiquette. Shady, shady...none of it sits well with me.



> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd agree. Its one thing to have issues, its another to not address them or fix them. Double charging, charging at the beginning of the month and shipping 3 1/2 weeks later, not responding to requests, and using a horrible shipping company. This is all on their shoulders in the sense that this is their business model and its failing pretty badly. If they want satisfied customers, then get the act together. Hire a CS team that can handle questions, find a shipping service that is quicker. This would reduce a lot of the complaints and fix many of their issues immediately, versus watching their customer base and reputation slowly wither. Faster shipping = less delay between billing and receiving boxes and happier customers. Julep/SS gets it. Also, transparency when there are issues and assuming responsibility  goes a LONG way.





> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to someone in customer service about being charged for July's box today when I didn't even get June's box yet. I was told that it is Glossybox's policy to bill in the beginning of the month and ship at the end of the month. I told the rep that this is not acceptable and she told me I could go online to cancel but they "normally don't issue a refund". My box is still somewhere in NJ and I live in RI - not very far away. I asked the rep why it takes so long to receive the box. I was told that once the boxes are shipped, the delay in transit falls on the US postal service and there is nothing Glossybox can do about it. Talk about passing the buck! Something just isn't right here. I'm going to cancel. I really had high hopes for this service but for the money, the amount of time it takes to get the box and all the other "glitches", it's just not worth it to me. I'll stick with Birchbox.


 


> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'd agree. Its one thing to have issues, its another to not address them or fix them. Double charging, charging at the beginning of the month and shipping 3 1/2 weeks later, not responding to requests, and using a horrible shipping company. This is all on their shoulders in the sense that this is their business model and its failing pretty badly. If they want satisfied customers, then get the act together. Hire a CS team that can handle questions, find a shipping service that is quicker. This would reduce a lot of the complaints and fix many of their issues immediately, versus watching their customer base and reputation slowly wither. Faster shipping = less delay between billing and receiving boxes and happier customers. Julep/SS gets it. Also, transparency when there are issues and assuming responsibility  goes a LONG way.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 3, 2012)

I am having difficulty understanding whether or not I was double charged.  My first $21 charge was on June 14th.  I received my first GB yesterday (not sure what month it's from.  I assumed July).  I was charged another $21 yesterday.  If I log into my GB acct., can I find the answers there?


----------



## redfox (Jul 3, 2012)

SPOILER!!! Don't know how to do spoiler with pics yet but I think everyone has seen it.  I apologize in advance for anyone who hasn't.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well reading the last few pages of post it seems as though maybe no one cares BUT I FINALLY received my box today and

thought I'd share.



I'm really happy with this box.  What I would expect from GB after stalking them relentlessly for the past year and hoping they would come to the US.

Fortunately, I'm one of the lucky ones who hasn't had any trouble with my cc or billing (knocking on wood).  I haven't been charged for the "July" box yet.  I'll stick around for the next one and hopefully nothing horrible happens.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 3, 2012)

I just cancelled. I actually havent had a problem(besides being charged 3x by accident but that got cleared up and I wasnt too pissed about it), but the boxes so far aren't SO amazing that they are worth $21, I rather get BB which I cancelled for this. /:


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am having difficulty understanding whether or not I was double charged.  My first $21 charge was on June 14th.  I received my first GB yesterday (not sure what month it's from.  I assumed July).  I was charged another $21 yesterday.  If I log into my GB acct., can I find the answers there?


 Your bill last month and box you just received are for June. Your most recent bill is for July. GB ships at the end of each month and bills early every month. There hasn't been a consistent day or week they bill. Last month, I was billed around the 7th and this month I was billed yesterday. Don't be surprised if you're billed for your next month's box before receiving a current one.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you, Miss!  I'm so thick-headed- you clarified it.  Now I feel like an idiot for e-mailing them about being "double charged".  I did not realize the box I got was the June one.  Oh well, at least I know there aren't any issues.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 3, 2012)

My JUNE box will finally be here today! I'm so glad I cancelled yesterday before I got billed.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share my box too!
> 
> ...


 You haven't trashed it yet, have you? I think I have a few things that are available for trade, including a MyFace foundation if you're Medium and a Murad cleanser--haven't gotten my GB yet. Please PM me if interested!


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to my box showing up, but I'm not happy that they think it's acceptable to bill 3 weeks in advance of shipping.

As I've said elsewhere, Julep ships at the end of the month, but I'm okay with that because they send out the preview emails, and give you the 3 days to skip/change profiles, then they charge, then they ship. That is the model that I think is best if you're going to ship at the end of the month. 

Send out the charge email a couple days before and then ship the next day. Don't charge me a month in advance!

I'm going to delete my CC info and probably not subscribe anymore if they don't shape up their CS. I don't support companies with crappy customer service, and copy/pasting a cookie cutter answer about how "we charge at the beginning of the month and ship at the end" like it's somehow okay is ridiculous to me. 

If people are unhappy with an aspect of that company the company should consider FIXING IT instead of just being like "lalalala that's how WE do it so too bad for you!!"


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 3, 2012)

I call bull SH*T! They don't typically issue refunds? I didn't even make it an option when I called and she issued it for me. I just said "Hi, I was charged for the July box and I haven't even received my June box yet....so for now I would like a refund for my July box and to cancel my subscription at this point." No problems. She did it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I totally agree with CaliMel. A pretty box does not make up for lack of CS and bad business practices. Other companies are able to successfully bill/ship in a reasonable time frame. Businesses keep crappy practices and whatnot because consumers can be easily swayed. Quite a few of these brands are/have been available through other subs, so I don't mind canceling and taking my $$ elsewhere.


----------



## bumbleme07 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have already been billed for July, but with all this drama I want to cancel. If I cancel today will I still get the July box that I have paid for?


----------



## redfox (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking forward to my box showing up, but I'm not happy that they think it's acceptable to bill 3 weeks in advance of shipping.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with everything here.  All I really want is consistency.  Eco Emi charges in the middle of the month and ships at the end of the month but at least I know when I'll be charged for the box.  I didn't even bother me that I was charged for 3 boxes when I only received 1 because I knew when I would be charged and when I would receive my box.  I'm not a rich person; generally what's in my bank account is exactly how much I need for my weekly expenses.  So being charged randomly by GB can and will cause overdraft fees.  There isn't a quicker way to piss me off then messing with my money.  Set a day to charge us and keep it that way every single month.  As for the general "We charge at the beginning of the month and ship at the end of the month response", wth does that mean.  Technically up until the 15th is the "beginning of the month".  Again, I reiterate, set a day to charge and keep it that way.  And preferably, let us receive our current box before charging us for the next one.  It's not so much to ask is it????


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 3, 2012)

All I want is to get the box BEFORE being charged for the next box. I was going to use the June box to determine whether or not I was going to stay subbed or not. But now, since I was charged for the July box before even getting the June box, it doesn't matter if I like the June box or not, I have to get July anyway. That's shady and sneaky in my opinion. And... I'm scared to cancel until I know my July box is on it's way because what if I cancel and end up not getting the July box which I've been charged for? Then... what if I get charged for August before July even ships?!?!?! Not happy and I will be cancelling one way or the other!



 I cancelled Sample Society to keep this subscription and now I really regret that choice!


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 3, 2012)

I decided to cancel two days ago.. I was one of the people that was charged twice last month and that really bothered me.. I will be getting my box today, finally, and it's rediculous that it's their June box. I decided to put the money towards ordering New Beauty TestTube. I'll see how it plays out over the next few months.. They need better shipping for their boxes for $21 a month.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm looking forward to my box showing up, but I'm not happy that they think it's acceptable to bill 3 weeks in advance of shipping.
> 
> ...


 Agreed on everything. Not to mention that on their FAQ it is stated that you are able to CANCEL at any time as long as it is 2 weeks before shipping of the next box.. *umm hate to state the obvious here, but how is that even possible if you are charged 3-4 weeks PRIOR TO SHIPPING?? Doesn't even make sense.. and it is further proof that they do not know what they are doing and/or are simply not adhering to what they are suppose to be doing!*


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 3, 2012)

oooooo-HERE WE GO! 



 GB is deleting certain comments &amp; posts from their FB-AGAIN. I know, because the post I commented on is GONE. I had commented that numerous people were getting exploded boxes- and Poof! Thing is, I understand they dont WANT negative feedback, BUT, they totally set themselves up for it, so people are gonna speak their minds and point out facts..Im just gonna sit back and watch from here on out. lol


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed on everything. Not to mention that on their FAQ it is stated that you are able to CANCEL at any time as long as it is 2 weeks before shipping of the next box.. *umm hate to state the obvious here, but how is that even possible if you are charged 3-4 weeks PRIOR TO SHIPPING?? Doesn't even make sense.. and it is further proof that they do not know what they are doing and/or are simply not adhering to what they are suppose to be doing!*


  In other words... you can cancel, but only AFTER you've paid for the NEXT box. Grrr.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed on everything. Not to mention that on their FAQ it is stated that you are able to CANCEL at any time as long as it is 2 weeks before shipping of the next box.. *umm hate to state the obvious here, but how is that even possible if you are charged 3-4 weeks PRIOR TO SHIPPING?? Doesn't even make sense.. and it is further proof that they do not know what they are doing and/or are simply not adhering to what they are suppose to be doing!*


 
Hmm, that kind of just sets them up to HAVE to issue a refund if you DO decide to cancel...


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 3, 2012)

LOL-too funny not to share, but my friend just suggested that maybe I was too literal about the boxes, I should of said leakage or product combust...that some people might read that and think-OMG, the boxes did what??! So to clarify, "Numerous people have gotten LEAKY BOXES."


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL-too funny not to share, but my friend just suggested that maybe I was too literal about the boxes, I should of said leakage or product combust...that some people might read that and think-OMG, the boxes did what??! So to clarify, "Numerous people have gotten LEAKY BOXES."


 LMAO now thats funny!


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol but they said they DONT issue refunds ..


 Don't ask for one. Tell them you need a refund....I just got one!!


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO now thats funny!


 IKR!! LOL! I didnt even think of that until my friend brought it to my attention..Woops!


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinkdiamonds* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just spoke to someone in customer service about being charged for July's box today when I didn't even get June's box yet. I was told that it is Glossybox's policy to bill in the beginning of the month and ship at the end of the month. I told the rep that this is not acceptable and she told me I could go online to cancel but they "normally don't issue a refund". My box is still somewhere in NJ and I live in RI - not very far away. I asked the rep why it takes so long to receive the box. I was told that once the boxes are shipped, the delay in transit falls on the US postal service and there is nothing Glossybox can do about it. Talk about passing the buck! Something just isn't right here. I'm going to cancel. I really had high hopes for this service but for the money, the amount of time it takes to get the box and all the other "glitches", it's just not worth it to me. I'll stick with Birchbox.


Last time I checked, Newgistics was not the US Postal Service. Sure, it will eventually be in the USPS' hands, but it first goes through the shipping company that Glossybox has selected. I mean, my log says GB sent it on 6/27, but Newgistics didn't send it out till 7/2. What the heck?

I've already cancelled. The first box was nice, and looked gorgeous. But I don't want the hassle of waiting forever for a box and then be charged for the next month. I haven't seen a charge yet, but will be keeping an eye on it.

Plus for the girls who are being told no refund, are you asking for a refund on the June box or the July box?


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 3, 2012)

> I've checked my tracking daily and more; no movement since 6/27 and it started on 6/22.. lame.


 Mine did the exact same thing. Its out for delivery now.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine did the exact same thing. Its out for delivery now.


 same for me! yay..


----------



## tinkerbll695 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I don't know if anyone has posted this yet, but I just called glossybox and told them I haven't received my June box yet and was charged for July already. I told them that I wanted a refund for my July box charge and the customer service rep said that if she were to refund me my money she would have to cancel my subscription - which I was fine with because that's also why I called. So she looked up my account, cancelled my sub, and said that I would be refunded the new charge of $21. I think they've been getting A LOT of calls and facebook messages and emails so they know what people want.


----------



## jac a (Jul 3, 2012)

i had an estimate delivery for 7/6 and i just received it. i was excited to try out the ahava but i didn't get that box. but i am loving the shea terra body creme! i am a fan


----------



## xiehan (Jul 3, 2012)

Mine came in today, which is good because I just about threw a fit when I saw the estimated delivery was 7/6-7/9. I live in NYC, just across the river from the distribution center. It would've been ridiculous if it took over a week for me to get my box.

I got:

Ahava Mineral Botanic Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash

First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream

Ofra Cosmetics Eye Shadow ICE in Dumb Plum

vBeautÃ© Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never

Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment

A Perfume Organic sample in Urban Organic
This was my first Glossybox, and I'd give this a score of about 3 or 4 on a 10-point scale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not worth $21 (or really, $22.68) to me.

I think the only things I will use are the shave cream and the eye shadow ICE.

The Wella won't work for me because I have thick, frizzy, chemically-treated and color-treated hair. (Isn't that the sort of thing the beauty profile is supposed to avoid??)

I'm not terribly interested in skincare and I have no need for body wash.

Also, I'm pissed off that the perfume sample is less than 1/2 full! It's already a tiny container to begin with, this will give you at most 1-2 uses.
Hopefully I can trade most of these items.


----------



## 1laurah (Jul 3, 2012)

I got:

Ahava Mineral Botanic Hibiscus and Fig Velvet Cream Wash
First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream
Ofra Cosmetics Eye Shadow ICE in Go Black
vBEAUTE Lite Up, Buying Time, &amp; Eye Never
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Cream for fine to normal hair
A Perfume Organic Urban Organic Scent




I just got my first GlossyBox!!!  My shipping notification has still not updated since 6/28 and it was expected to be delivered 7/5-7/6.

It was SO fun to open and see what treasures were inside (and see if any of them had exploded...they hadn't!!) and I am so excited to try the products. 

Yippeeeee! The wait for June is over and the speculation for July begins!!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came in today, which is good because I just about threw a fit when I saw the estimated delivery was 7/6-7/9. I live in NYC, just across the river from the distribution center. It would've been ridiculous if it took over a week for me to get my box.
> 
> ...


 I would like your AHAVA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is there anything in my trade thread you want? PM me !


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wanted to give a quick review on the kinerase, mascara and shave cream since I have used them once.

Kinerase - I really like this face cream, it is definitely moisturizing so it may not be for people with really oily skin

Show off Mascara - I like this one, I caution against using more than one coat though, because its not necessary. One coat is more than enough and it lengthens like crazy.

Shave Cream - Nothing too special about it, but it definitely gave a close shave and my legs are so smooth after using  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep, Newgistics stinks! Once again my box went from West Sacramento to Richmond despite the fact that I live much closer to West Sacramento. There's a big USPS distribution center in West Sacramento so I don't know why it gets sent to the bay area only to come back to the Sacramento area! It may take 2 weeks for me to get my box. Of course I'm also surprised at how long it's taking for people on the East Coast too!

For now I'll just watch what everyone else is getting.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got my box... Not too excited!


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 3, 2012)

I just got my box and I am not very impressed though many of you loved it. If anyone is interested in trading, the entire box will be on my trade list in a few.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

I think the glitz and hype might be wearing off. It has for me, but I've yet to receive my box lol.



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box... Not too excited!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gayle Ray (Jul 3, 2012)

Got my box today and am super happy with everything, contents, shipping time, heck I dont even have a problem with their billing practices,  however   I am feeling a little turned off by all the negative comments I have been reading and that has taken away from the joy of receiving the box.  reading everyones complaints and problems has kinda ruined the experience for me.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 3, 2012)

Just got my box, and I surprisingly love it! 





The Bourbon and Vanilla shea butter smell divine. (my favorite brunch spot in SF makes vanilla bourbon french toast. yum.

I have the little red wella professional treatment I got from Beautylish as a gift. (The founder is an investor in my boyfriends company, so woo bags of beauty stuff.) It worked well, so I will definitely give this one a try too.

The mascara looks nice judging on smell, consistency and wand, I am not familiar with the brand, but I wasn't familiar with Mally and when I got that mascara (thanks again Nils  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I absolutely love it, so I will use this also.

Love F.A.B, shave cream is boring, but I used all my boyfriends Ambrosia from Lush up, because he decided he wanted to keep his facial hair recently, so yay for me. I am an obsessive shaver in the summer (Not that SF has the weather to warrant shorts or anything...)

Kinerase.. blah, I am 21, not sure this product will work for me, I try to pass this kind of stuff on to my mom, but she never really gives them a go.

Perfume: I don't like lavender and I hate grapefruit, but somehow I love this. It smells divine over the shea butter too! It looks oil based rather than alcohol based, so maybe I can use it on the ends of my hair, I usually spritz it on my head, but I don't think it would be the greatest idea with an oil.
My Glossybox, first impressions are pretty great!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a question for you ladies! I cancelled yesterday but just received my box today. I just opened it and inside body wash lid hadn't been screwed on tight enough and it leaked in my box. Should I even try to contact them or will it be a lost cause?


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the glitz and hype might be wearing off. It has for me, but I've yet to receive my box lol.


 The only thing I was looking forward to was the mascara but I didn't get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Gayle Ray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today and am super happy with everything, contents, shipping time, heck I dont even have a problem with their billing practices,  however   I am feeling a little turned off by all the negative comments I have been reading and that has taken away from the joy of receiving the box.  reading everyones complaints and problems has kinda ruined the experience for me.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS exactly!!!! Negativity can definitely kill the mood. Maybe the gripes should be on the Glossybox-gate thread. Some of us are still happy with the box. I've had no problems at all.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS exactly!!!! Negativity can definitely kill the mood. Maybe the gripes should be on the Glossybox-gate thread. Some of us are still happy with the box. I've had no problems at all.


 i wasnt trying to be negative and i dont mind not liking something because i can always put it up for trade for something i would like. i had no problems with billing issues and only minor delays in shipping but otherwise im a happy camper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 3, 2012)

> Got my box today and am super happy with everything, contents, shipping time, heck I dont even have a problem with their billing practices, Â however Â  I am feeling a little turned off by all the negative comments I have been reading and that has taken away from the joy of receiving the box. Â reading everyones complaints and problems has kinda ruined the experience for me.


 I wouldnt call it negative comments. Its actually real/true experiences some (alot) of us have had with the company. If you havent had an problems with them I dont see how or why it would effect you in any way.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 3, 2012)

I like my boxes just fine too now that they're here. I wasn't prepared to like them from the comments. I was prepared to hate the boxes because the comments were a lot worse than the boxes are..

I also don't mind that they are charging and shipping me 2 boxes a month now. It's a teeny charge. I certainly feel that GB and SS give me more than BB does, so I gladly pay a bit more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

JMO, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Laura


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 3, 2012)

Box came with out updated tracking. (Im located in NV)

Received the box I wanted with the

mascara





As per previous comments the Perfume Organics is AWFUL and went right into the trash. UGH.....

So out of 5 products I will use 3 and trade the others.

KEEP (the mascara, shave cream, and hair mask). TRADE (sheterra, kinerase)
Not regretting canceling at all. Glad I did so before they billed for July especially considering that there seems to be billing problems again. Not being negative but for me I would rather subscribe to another box twice.

Hope GlossyBox keeps going and improves its CS, billing and shipping practices for everyone.

***edited to add....when I removed every thing from the box, the Wella has ozzed out all over the bottom of the box. Its about 3/4 gone. Bummer


----------



## Gayle Ray (Jul 3, 2012)

sorry, my comment was not meant to offend anyone what so ever.   ok, let me rephrase that to say "stories of negative experiences". It doesnt affect me directly, however its a buzzkill, a kill joy  



 and it makes me feel guilty about my good experience when others are having such a bad time.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL-too funny not to share, but my friend just suggested that maybe I was too literal about the boxes, I should of said leakage or product combust...that some people might read that and think-OMG, the boxes did what??! So to clarify, "Numerous people have gotten LEAKY BOXES."


                    Oh, noes. I thought I read something about that while skimming the posts. :-( When I received an empty tube of BB Cream from Birchbox, I had every bit of faith that they would tend to the matter. Not only were they very receptive to my problem, but they issued me 2 BB Creams along with an apology. Now that's some great customer service. I almost feel like if I have any valid complaints about the items in my GB, they'll fall on deaf ears. I can fully understand why most people are resorting to canceling.

                   My tracking is mimicking what it did the last time. It was moving fast  until it got to Maryland. Now it's just sitting there. I expect it to sit there for a few more days before making the jump down to my city (just as it did with my first box). 

                   I don't understand. How are some people getting their boxes much faster than others? It's not like they ship 'em out in waves like Birchbox... or DO they?


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shipping box wasn't the usual black and pink polka dots...this time it came in a brown shipping box...So I was confused when it was handed to me.


 Mine looks exactly like the first one with the pink crown seals all over the box.  And this should be an indication of how brain-dead I am right now:  I am sitting here looking at the magazine sitting on top of the box.  I FORGOT TO OPEN THE INNER BOX.  So I guess I could go do that now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA:  One thing about the perfume sample: It's a perfume *oil* sample.  I use perfume oils exclusively, and I typically decant them from 5 ml bottles into sample vials pretty much exactly like this (I get caps without the clips, though), so I'm familiar with how many uses I can get out of this amount of oil.  This might *look* like it will only last a couple of uses if you're used to eau de toilette, but this amount will easily last me a couple of weeks if not longer.  I've had full vials this size last an entire month with daily use (just a swipe on my inner wrist so I can get a quick pick-me-up sniff of it, or so I can smell it when I go to sleep with my hand under my head).  This actually smells quite a bit like something I've tried in the past, but I can't quite remember which specific oil it was beyond "part of the BPAL Somnium -- aka sleepytime aromatherapy -- line."  Baku, maybe?  Anyway.  It's going to be worth trying for that.  Natural perfume oils take quite a bit of getting used to if you are familiar with traditional department store-type perfumes, but once you get used to them, it can be impossible to go back.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine looks exactly like the first one with the pink crown seals all over the box.  And this should be an indication of how brain-dead I am right now:  I am sitting here looking at the magazine sitting on top of the box.  I FORGOT TO OPEN THE INNER BOX.  So I guess I could go do that now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


My outer box looks the same as my first one....with the pink seals all over it. 

My box came today and it had the black eyeshadow....I had really hoped I wouldn't get that.  Ugh.  I'm glad I got the Ahava, though.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 3, 2012)

Who liked the eyeshadow? I got the color dumb plum I don't like it! What are your thoughts? I don't like how it applys to the eye! It's pretty when on the hand but I don't like it on my eyes at all... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jOZH-1XCQQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2012)

Got my box today!  Was estimated for 7/6-7/9.  Came in normal gray/pink outer box.  I was one of the ones double charged last month and was charged yesterday for July but I am going to stick around!  After getting my box today I was sooo excited with what I got!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, my tracking didn't update but I found a box sitting in the mail. I received the same one, with my Wella unscrewed and loose.. Somehow I was lucky and had no leaks! Not a bad box, but I don't think I'll be using the Wella or Kinerase. Probably stick those on my trade thread.



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today!  Was estimated for 7/6-7/9.  Came in normal gray/pink outer box.  I was one of the ones double charged last month and was charged yesterday for July but I am going to stick around!  After getting my box today I was sooo excited with what I got!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 3, 2012)

I didn't even check my tracking today!  I got a text from my husband "your Glossybox is here."  Then I went on the USPS app on my phone (that I have the tacking number loaded into so I can repeatedly check it at work, but using company computers is frowned up).  I had meant to say all my lids were on, no leaks and sorry it's 74 and sunny here with nice breezes (not trying to rub it in I lived in Missouri and Iowa until '06)



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, my tracking didn't update but I found a box sitting in the mail. I received the same one, with my Wella unscrewed and loose.. Somehow I was lucky and had no leaks! Not a bad box, but I don't think I'll be using the Wella or Kinerase. Probably stick those on my trade thread.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Gayle Ray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry, my comment was not meant to offend anyone what so ever.   ok, let me rephrase that to say "stories of negative experiences". It doesnt affect me directly, however its a buzzkill, a kill joy
> 
> ...


  I don't think you should feel guilty about enjoying everything. I don't think anyone's intentionally posting on here to get a lynch mob started lol, just wanting to share thoughts/experiences. Same as any other thread. I like my box immensely, but that's not an issue for me. It's what goes on around it. I'm happy that not everyone is having bad experiences and hope that they are able to iron all their kinks out, because the co. looked so promising and still offers a nice box. Maybe they need some more time..


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Jul 3, 2012)

Got my box today. I received the shea terra cream in Cape Lavendar, I havent seen any one else receive this scent yet. It smells nice, but I know from Beauty Army that this she butter is to thick and heavy, and not creamy at all for my own personal taste. This box for me is okay. I feel as though I got my moneys worth and I love the feeling of getting the surprise in the mail and unboxing so no huge complaints. Its just not the OMG I LOVE IT feeling I had last month ya know?


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2012)

My June 2012 Glossybox arrived today and I'm disappointed since the AHAVA cream wash leaked everywhere. Of course I called and got their voicemail since it was almost 3 PM Pacific when I called which is almost 6 PM Eastern. I'll have to wait until the 5th to get a hold of them since tomorrow is the 4th of July.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My June 2012 Glossybox arrived today and I'm disappointed since the AHAVA cream wash leaked everywhere. Of course I called and got their voicemail since it was almost 3 PM Pacific when I called which is almost 6 PM Eastern. I'll have to wait until the 5th to get a hold of them since tomorrow is the 4th of July.


 That's a bummer. Is everyone receiving the Urban Organic perfume? I haven't seen anyone receive a different scent...kind of reminds me of Palmolive, something I'd stick in my dishwasher or that wood cleaner lol. Not noxious, but more like a household cleaning product.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2012)

My scent was Urban Organic. Green, White Magik and Perfume Wine are the other three scents. It's overwhelmingly like breathing a soapy basil. It's not bad but I won't wear it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my box today as well!

Fortunately, nothing leaked and I reeeeallly enjoy the products.

I got a full-sized BeautyAddicts mascara, a full-sized FAB shaving cream, a deluxe sample of SheaTerra Organics whipped body cream in Marula (it smells like almonds or almond blossom.. ZOMG!! I want to eat it!), a mini deluxe sample of a Wella hair treatment, a mini vial of the perfume oil in Urban Organic (smells alright) as an extra and a Kinerase firming moisturizer deluxe sample. I'm stoked about the SheaTerra lotion, I heard about the banana one a lot and was very curious, but this almond one I got smells delish too. 
Definitely a bummer that your box leaked too, Zadi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I read your review on your blog about this too.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are right! &amp; thats where I was at mentally before I got my box. Thank u for bringing me back to it lol. I have a lot of subs and since I am keeping sample society, this has to go. Depending on how other subs go, I may be back. Or I might just bite the bullet and do a 6 month sub. That would be easier and once done its done.


I considered doing a 6-month sub, too... I already have the BB for a year, but I just can't make myself do it. I know I can cancel anytime with my month-to-month, and you don't save much by going to the 6-month... but it would be nice to not have to worry about whether or not to cancel...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today as well!
> 
> ...


 Oh, I want your box. LOL


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 3, 2012)

My box came, yay!  Mine was "shipped" on the 26th and it arrived today.  The projected delivery dates are way off as usual.  I'm in NYC and it arrived in its usual pink and grey outer box..hmm what else...my account was been easy breezy since the start.  Luckily didn't experience any hiccups on double charges.  The magazine is also a nice touch I really hope they keep that up.





so far I'm pretty happy with the subscription, I'm totally excited about the mascara..it has Argon Oil in it that peeked my interest.  The only thing I am a little meh about is the Wella hair treatment which I won't be able to use with my massive think mane of hair.  That will most likely go up for trades if anyone is interested.

I am also excited about rhe First Aid Beauty product..I've been wanting to try out that brand so this is a great gateway to do so and the Shea Terra smells sooooo gooood.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine came in today, which is good because I just about threw a fit when I saw the estimated delivery was 7/6-7/9. I live in NYC, just across the river from the distribution center. It would've been ridiculous if it took over a week for me to get my box.
> 
> ...


 I'd be happy to trade you my Ice Eyeshadow (in "Go Black") for your hair treatment. It's perfect for my hair!


----------



## JessP (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my box today and I love, love, love it!!! 




 

PS It also came in the patterned shipping box, if anyone was curious!

I received the Bananas &amp; Baobabs Shea Terra Body Creme (Love this, smells amazing!), the mascara (yay!), shave cream, Kinerase, Wella treatment, and the perfume in "Urban Organic!"


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 3, 2012)

@xiehan, it's actually perfume oil and supposed to go on your wrists! it's VERY intense once it's on your skin, you just need a tiny dab that you rub in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 3, 2012)

My outer box was just brown but still had the pully-tab thing for easy box removal! My hair stuff and AHAVA stuff leaked everywhere and then melted some, so I already emailed them.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My outer box was just brown but still had the pully-tab thing for easy box removal! My hair stuff and AHAVA stuff leaked everywhere and then melted some, so I already emailed them.


 Same boat. With tomorrow being the 4th of July we probably won't hear back from them until Thursday at the earliest.



> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like my boxes just fine too now that they're here. I wasn't prepared to like them from the comments. I was prepared to hate the boxes because the comments were a lot worse than the boxes are..
> 
> ...


 While you don't mind many do. $42+ for a box of tiny samples is unacceptable. As for GB and SS giving your more than BB I disagree. I don't know how long you've been a member of BB but personally speaking what I've paid OOP is far less the actual value of the items I've received and that doesn't factor in almost earning around $300 in BB credit. I like GB &amp; SS but considering the samples have been similar to Birchbox there really is no reason for it to be 50% to 100% more than BB and not even ofter the same perks.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

I am usually the person that gets all the problems with boxes and I haven't had a single issue with GB. I am thankful for that so I have had a great experience. I feel pain for the ones who have had a bad experience because its so hard to not have a cloudy look once something negative has happen and I KNOW girls REALLY want to love this particular service.



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS exactly!!!! Negativity can definitely kill the mood. Maybe the gripes should be on the Glossybox-gate thread. Some of us are still happy with the box. I've had no problems at all.





> Originally Posted by *Gayle Ray* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sorry, my comment was not meant to offend anyone what so ever.   ok, let me rephrase that to say "stories of negative experiences". It doesnt affect me directly, however its a buzzkill, a kill joy
> 
> ...


----------



## Fluttershy (Jul 3, 2012)

Um...did they ship these boxes out at different times?   I live in Ohio, have yet to receive my box, and the boxes ship from NJ...so how are people in Cali and on the west coast receiving their boxes before me?!  My box shipped on 6/27...and it seems like that's when most people's boxes were shipped.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

I think they might have sent west coast first. We're ALWAYS last to get the boxes so it's a nice change for once. Let us have this one month lol



> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Um...did they ship these boxes out at different times?   I live in Ohio, have yet to receive my box, and the boxes ship from NJ...so how are people in Cali and on the west coast receiving their boxes before me?!  My box shipped on 6/27...and it seems like that's when most people's boxes were shipped.


----------



## JessP (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they might have sent west coast first. We're ALWAYS last to get the boxes so it's a nice change for once. Let us have this one month lol


 AGREED!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 3, 2012)

i want to go home so i can open my box already... my boyfriend said that i had a serious shopping problem and I told him..

"si yo se pero no me importa"

he was laughing at me because I was speaking to him in spanish... haha he wants a beating tomorrow!

i'm really hoping for the mascara but if i don't get it, i'll still be fine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsRyno (Jul 3, 2012)

So far, I hadn't had any issues. Today, I got my June (?) Box and the entire Ahava gel was in the bottom of the box. Not loose, mind you. Mine wad straight opened. I sent an email. Let's see what happens. Was opened, but I am having the worst time editing from my Kindle. Lol!


----------



## DragonChick (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Jul 3, 2012)

For those of you who've gotten your boxes already, did you have to sign a delivery confirmation?

My box updated today as being out for delivery.  When I got home, there was no box, but a notice from the USPS that I had a package they were holding at the post office.  The package is coming from "beauty trends"--is that how Glossybox ships?  I work days, so will be really frustrated if I have to be home to sign for this each month or have to go to the post office to pick up.  Thanks for your advice/experience.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

I haven't had to sign but I have a locked box. Maybe you can tell the post office it's ok to leave next time if you feel it won't be stolen.


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 3, 2012)

> Agreed on everything. Not to mention that on their FAQ it is stated that you are able to CANCEL at any timeÂ as long as it isÂ 2 weeksÂ before shipping of the next box.. *umm hate to state the obvious here, butÂ how is that even possible if you are charged 3-4 weeks PRIOR TO SHIPPING?? Doesn't even make sense.. and it is further proof that they do not know what they are doing and/or are simply not adhering to what they are suppose to be doing!*


 EXACTLY! I'm underwhelmed with pics in box because still don't have box from June. Too expensive and not worth it. I'm going to cancel.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who've gotten your boxes already, did you have to sign a delivery confirmation?
> 
> My box updated today as being out for delivery.  When I got home, there was no box, but a notice from the USPS that I had a package they were holding at the post office.  The package is coming from "beauty trends"--is that how Glossybox ships?  I work days, so will be really frustrated if I have to be home to sign for this each month or have to go to the post office to pick up.  Thanks for your advice/experience.


 Yep, Beauty Trends is Glossybox.  I didn't have to sign.  It seems like this happened last time around:  Some postal carriers will require a signature if they don't think that there is a safe place to leave your stuff.  My carriers usually leave stuff at the door (including one time when I came home to find something like *five* boxes just stacked right on top of each other), but there was one who felt that a package wouldn't be safe if it was left on that particular day, which was odd because there have been days when I've come home to five boxes stacked on top of each other.  One time, they left a box that contained somewhere in the neighborhood of a thousand dollars' worth of perfume oil.  The one with the pickup slip?  About six hundred dollars' worth of perfume oil.  It just depends on the specific person dropping off the mail.


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who've gotten your boxes already, did you have to sign a delivery confirmation?
> 
> My box updated today as being out for delivery.  When I got home, there was no box, but a notice from the USPS that I had a package they were holding at the post office.  The package is coming from "beauty trends"--is that how Glossybox ships?  I work days, so will be really frustrated if I have to be home to sign for this each month or have to go to the post office to pick up.  Thanks for your advice/experience.


 I don't have to sign for my boxes but I have a vestibule that locks and locked mailboxes (not that the glossybox can fit inside them but my Birchbox does) so the mail carriers have to use a code to get in.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 3, 2012)

Im pretty much putting my whole box up for trade. Keeping shaving cream &amp; still kind of on the fence about the mascara. So if anyone wants to swap anything, just thought i'd let u all know first.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 3, 2012)

I got my box today and overall I'm happy with it but I do have some concerns. I think for the price they could do a much better job on the shipping and actually get it to us within that same month.

Also I didn't get a *Glossy mag?* Were we all supposed to get one or only the new subbies? No big deal either way I've just seen some others posting pictures of it so was curious.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 3, 2012)

How much is the value of this month's box?


----------



## xine (Jul 3, 2012)

My box came today and I love spoilers, so I already knew what was in it - so no disappointment with the products (though I could've definitely been happier)... but MAJORLY disappointed that the Ahava body wash top was unscrewed and the top part was flipped open. Double trouble.

So...about 80% of the body wash leaked all over the box.

Everything was coated. It took me about 30 minutes to get everything thoroughly cleaned out and I'm pretty sad about not being able to re-used the nice box. Also, the perfume was about 75% empty. 

I tried to call the number on the website and it went straight to voicemail every time (sounded like a cell phone voicemail, too, but said "Glossybox" as the owner...kind of weird...) I submitted an email via the form on the website. Hopefully I'll hear something back soon. I guess if I don't hear anything by Friday, I'll try tweeting or facebook.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 3, 2012)

> Im pretty much putting my whole box up for trade. Keeping shaving cream &amp; still kind of on the fence about the mascara. So if anyone wants to swap anything, just thought i'd let u all know first.


 I'd love to trade for the mascara if you decide not to keep it.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @xiehan, it's actually perfume oil and supposed to go on your wrists! it's VERY intense once it's on your skin, you just need a tiny dab that you rub in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Interesting... hadn't realized that. Thanks! Still, fragrances are not my thing. I just wish if it were intended to be such a tiny sample, they'd have found a more suitable vial for it. I still can't help looking at it and feeling like I got gipped because the sample is half-empty. (But, I suppose I consider myself lucky since I seem to be one of the few for whom nothing seems to have leaked.)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you who've gotten your boxes already, did you have to sign a delivery confirmation?
> 
> My box updated today as being out for delivery.  When I got home, there was no box, but a notice from the USPS that I had a package they were holding at the post office.  The package is coming from "beauty trends"--is that how Glossybox ships?  I work days, so will be really frustrated if I have to be home to sign for this each month or have to go to the post office to pick up.  Thanks for your advice/experience.


I have never had to sign, but GB does ship in a box labeled "Beauty Trends".


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, Beauty Trends is Glossybox.  I didn't have to sign.  It seems like this happened last time around:  Some postal carriers will require a signature if they don't think that there is a safe place to leave your stuff.  My carriers usually leave stuff at the door (including one time when I came home to find something like *five* boxes just stacked right on top of each other), but there was one who felt that a package wouldn't be safe if it was left on that particular day, which was odd because there have been days when I've come home to five boxes stacked on top of each other.  One time, they left a box that contained somewhere in the neighborhood of a thousand dollars' worth of perfume oil.  The one with the pickup slip?  About six hundred dollars' worth of perfume oil.  It just depends on the specific person dropping off the mail.


dang, meaganola, what the heck do you do with that much perfume oil? genuinely curious!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today and overall I'm happy with it but I do have some concerns. I think for the price they could do a much better job on the shipping and actually get it to us within that same month.
> 
> Also I didn't get a *Glossy mag?* Were we all supposed to get one or only the new subbies? No big deal either way I've just seen some others posting pictures of it so was curious.


This was my second box, and I got the mag, so I think it was supposed to be in everyone's box!


----------



## Foureaves (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box came today and I love spoilers, so I already knew what was in it - so no disappointment with the products (though I could've definitely been happier)... but MAJORLY disappointed that the Ahava body wash top was unscrewed and the top part was flipped open. Double trouble.
> 
> ...


 Yeah, so my bottle of Ahava was 100% empty when I opened my box just now!!

I am not havin it!! This is a $21.00 box there should be NO leakage whatsoever.  I just emailed, tweeted, and posted on their wall about it.  I hope they fix this fast!  I also want a new box, it was completely ruined also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, so my bottle of Ahava was 100% empty when I opened my box just now!!
> 
> I am not havin it!! This is a $21.00 box there should be NO leakage whatsoever.  I just emailed, tweeted, and posted on their wall about it.  I hope they fix this fast!  I also want a new box, it was completely ruined also  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  I had the same problem. Not as much as you, but still had a problem. I emailed them and are hoping they take care of it. I was really disappointed.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 4, 2012)

Is anyone else unable to give feedback for Glossydots for this box? Are they waiting until all the boxes have been delivered to put the surveys up? I was able to complete last month's with no problem, but now I'm getting worried. I love giving feedback for the samples received. I actually quit Eco-Emi partly because there is no feedback option.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 4, 2012)

So it seems - so far- those of us who got the AHAVA got faulty bottles. I've posted on AHAVA's wall as well and suggest you guys do the same.


----------



## Foureaves (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it seems - so far- those of us who got the AHAVA got faulty bottles. I've posted on AHAVA's wall as well and suggest you guys do the same.


 Good idea. I just posted on their wall also.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 4, 2012)

I wasn't charged today, since I still haven't changed my cc info on the cc that got compromised.

Seeing all these issues, I'm hesitant to change it at all.... I may put my Serve card info in when it gets here. 

Just undecided thus far!

My box hasn't moved in 2 days. :-/


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 4, 2012)

I received the ahava and didn't have any issues.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 4, 2012)

I got my box today, and my Ahava emptied into my box. The bottle was practically empty. It even pooled at the bottom. I sent an email with pics to Glossybox. Why didn't they tape the lid? The majority of companies do to prevent this from happening.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 4, 2012)

got my box today!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i did get the mascara. wooo-hoooo no issues for me so far ;]


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got my box today!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i did get the mascara. wooo-hoooo no issues for me so far ;]


 may I add that my wella professionals enrich moisturizing treatment was KINDA leaky.. but i won't be emailing them about it.. it's really not a big deal since it was just leaking a tad bit.


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a theory that I believe is employed by Glossybox and most of the newer start up subscription services  or less popular sub boxes. OBVIOUSLY, this most likely does NOT include Birchbox, so there is no need to take up for BB. They are great, I have 3 subscription., Rainbows, sunshine and bluebirds reign over our Birchboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

* I thave decided that apparently, MOST sub boxes are charging  at least a month ahead to finance the coming month's box. ( I KNOW THERE ARE EXCEPTIONS, No need to list them).*

*Glossybox is by far not the only one doing this. I have 3 subscriptions right now which are kind of " indie" and I have paid 2 whole months' worth of payments, each at the first of the month, and still have no products from the sponsors. They are not cheap boxes either*. Sigh.

Also, I contacted a nice little company which makes handmade soaps and candles, and usually offers a monthly box, to inquire about the July box, and they said they didn't offer one in July because *" We didn't get enough NEW subscribers last month to be able to offer a July box".* Did their regular subscribers die, move to Bora Bora, or what? I don't think so!! The NEW subscriptions which have a full 30-45 days after payment(s)  to " SKATE" before any merchandise is mailed are the cash cows, so to speak. They are paying, but the companies are not obligated in most cases to send them a thing in return until the company is ready to do so, using whatever loophole they have to use. 

* Considering that the boxes for the anonymous little company mentioned are  ALWAYS sold out when I remember to go buy one for the month and I have to write and ask if any are left,  this candid statement from a subscription box owner also tells me that the projected NEW revenue is very important to the companies selling the boxes..*

JMO, but the messed up payment/ shipping schedules are almost like people who used to " kite" checks..

Laura


----------



## calexxia (Jul 4, 2012)

My Ahava leaked, but not enough that anything was damaged. Annoying enough.  Ok, so the perfume VOC was half empty, whatever. But, honestly, I'm glad that I cancelled, because when I opened up my eyeshadow, this is what the inside of the box looked like (and, no, that pink smudging isn't from the Ahava--I sniffed it):


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

Hmmm...odd, is it sticky or just stained?



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Ahava leaked, but not enough that anything was damaged. Annoying enough.  Ok, so the perfume VOC was half empty, whatever. But, honestly, I'm glad that I cancelled, because when I opened up my eyeshadow, this is what the inside of the box looked like (and, no, that pink smudging isn't from the Ahava--I sniffed it):


----------



## calexxia (Jul 4, 2012)

Stained. It's glossy, thick, and dry (almost like a nail polish stain, if that makes sense)


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stained. It's glossy, thick, and dry (almost like a nail polish stain, if that makes sense)


 Makes sense and lol...not what you'd expect. How is your shadow and the color? I thought someone posted earlier their didn't seem to be much product in the tube.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Makes sense and lol...not what you'd expect. How is your shadow and the color? I thought someone posted earlier their didn't seem to be much product in the tube.


 It seemed about half full, which is a shame, as the color is lovely (I heart me some plum). I swatched it on my hand (I had to work, so couldn't use it right away) and it's definitely got some staying powder--a bit of flaking off after a few hours, but still color beneath.

All along, I said that I was hesitant about US GB--I've decided that I was right to be hesitant.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seemed about half full, which is a shame, as the color is lovely (I heart me some plum). I swatched it on my hand (I had to work, so couldn't use it right away) and it's definitely got some staying powder--a bit of flaking off after a few hours, but still color beneath.
> 
> All along, I said that I was hesitant about US GB--I've decided that I was right to be hesitant.


 Bummer about the product, but hopefully a little goes a long way. The GB experience has been full of bumps, too many for myself as well. I'm waiting to cancel towards the end of July, right after that last box ships out. Too much craziness and maybe they'll need 6 months to work out the kinks...but I dunno, honestly.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bummer about the product, but hopefully a little goes a long way. The GB experience has been full of bumps, too many for myself as well. I'm waiting to cancel towards the end of July, right after that last box ships out. Too much craziness and maybe they'll need 6 months to work out the kinks...but I dunno, honestly.


 Just for giggles, here's the picture of the hand swatch, after about 6 hours.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

That is great color and the pigment looks good, with a bit of sheen! I got the mascara, which I didn't get to use yet. Am not trying to open a bazillion tubes at one time lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is great color and the pigment looks good, with a bit of sheen! I got the mascara, which I didn't get to use yet. Am not trying to open a bazillion tubes at one time lol.


 hahah we're on the same boat! i already have 3 tubes open... &gt;.&lt; I can't wait to try it out though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> hahah we're on the same boat! i already have 3 tubes open... &gt;.&lt; I can't wait to try it out though.


 Lol, I had a tarte mascara next in mind, but maybe I'll try this one first lol. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 4, 2012)

I am sad that there were so many problems. I did not experience any of them. I really like the box overall. The perfume oil is not pleasant to me. I may keep everything else, unless something is on someone's wish list and they have something I want more.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, I had a tarte mascara next in mind, but maybe I'll try this one first lol. Decisions, decisions...


 tell me how it goes when you try it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> either one haha


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> tell me how it goes when you try it out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> either one haha


 Will do!


----------



## nfig (Jul 4, 2012)

I just got charged two more times for July's box in the middle of the night. Check your statements and accounts!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got charged two more times for July's box in the middle of the night. Check your statements and accounts!


 Amazeballs! In the worst kind of way! WTF is wrong with this company?!


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got charged two more times for July's box in the middle of the night. Check your statements and accounts!


 Me too AND I canceled yesterday!! What's going on?? BTW, I still haven't received my box.


----------



## nfig (Jul 4, 2012)

And they just blocked me from posting on their Facebook page. I hate this company.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And they just blocked me from posting on their Facebook page. I hate this company.


 They've done it to other members or at least one for sure. Crazy..so happy and ready to jump ship! Epic Fail GB!!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got charged two more times for July's box in the middle of the night. Check your statements and accounts!


So did I. So tired of this.


----------



## mybabyrocks0709 (Jul 4, 2012)

I canceled my glossybox yesterday! And I still got charge twice for the july box!! And I still haven't received June box! I'm calling tomorrow! I'm so grrr!


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got charged two more times for July's box in the middle of the night. Check your statements and accounts!


 did you actually get charged in your account or just got the emails?  because I received like three emails in addition to my two from a couple days ago but they all have the same receipt # and I only have one charge in my account.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you actually get charged in your account or just got the emails?  because I received like three emails in addition to my two from a couple days ago but they all have the same receipt # and I only have one charge in my account.


 Me too.  The first set of emails didn't actually have any charge or invoice info.   They do need to get their act together though.  Perception is pretty important when you're rolling out a new business.


----------



## MarielMendoza (Jul 4, 2012)

I got the surprise of multiple emails about my account being charged. They were all different receipt numbers but when I checked my account there only shows one charge. May have to get in touch with my bank to let them know what's going on


----------



## meaganola (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> dang, meaganola, what the heck do you do with that much perfume oil? genuinely curious!


 
Decant circles for Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab perfume oil.  I got firmly sucked into their fanbase, and it's the only way I can try everything they release!  Most of it doesn't work for me, but I like to at least sniff everything.  Their big holiday collections -- Halloween, Yule, and Lupercalia -- have been having around fifty different scents the past couple of years, and at twenty bucks a bottle, my decant circle orders can be massive, although the one I'm running right now only has three different scents in it (they tend to release stuff monthly, so it seems like I'm always running circles of varying sizes nowadays).


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 4, 2012)

I *CANCELED* earlier in the week on line.....AND I WAS JUST CHARGED for JULY.

*CHECK YOUR ACCOUNTS*


----------



## GiggleBlush (Jul 4, 2012)

I got another invoice last night, but have yet to be charged again. Agh, if I get a second charge I will cancel. I was really hoping they'd get their act together, but banning people from posting? Charges after having canceled? Missing boxes? Leaky boxes? I have to say this is a first...not looking forward to my box arrival because it might be a disaster!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 4, 2012)

I also received two more emails saying they charged me. The first charge came thru on late Monday so far these are not on my card but I'm sure they are coming. Going to call my card company to see if I can stop them.


----------



## eluveitie (Jul 4, 2012)

I have got to be one of the lucky ones who hasn't had any problems with this company. They haven't charged me more than they were supposed to, and I've always received my boxes before being charged for the next one. I also receive my boxes well in advance of the estimated delivery dates. I'm really quite happy with Glossybox. I love the sample sizes and the brands are really good. I'm not planning on cancelling anytime soon.


----------



## JessP (Jul 4, 2012)

I also received a second set of emails this morning that indicated another charge. However, I looked at my bank account and there is only one charge (in 'pending' mode) from Glossybox. I checked a few days back in my account history as well, just to be sure there weren't two separate charges. Maybe their system accidentally sent out multiple emails?


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 4, 2012)

I got two more emails in addition to the two I got when I was originally charged for the July box. The order number is exactly the same but I noticed the first time they sent me the emails, they left off the invoice number on the second email. So it was like they resent the emails and the second one now included the invoice number. I used a prepaid card and only had enough on it for them to take the one charge off so I'm quite positive this isn't two seperate charges. Still have yet to receive my June box but then again, it's 4th of July... Happy 4th of July everyone




!! Anyways, I will be cancelling GB which is a shame because I wanted to be one that said I've been with them since the beginning... but with all the issues, I just can't. So now I'm stuck between either re-subbing to SS or subbing to Kara's Way. Decisions decisions. Either way, I'll be saving 6 bucks, LOL!


----------



## JessP (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool, thanks for posting the differences in the emails!



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two more emails in addition to the two I got when I was originally charged for the July box. *The order number is exactly the same but I noticed the first time they sent me the emails, they left off the invoice number on the second email. So it was like they resent the emails and the second one now included the invoice number.* I used a prepaid card and only had enough on it for them to take the one charge off so I'm quite positive this isn't two seperate charges. Still have yet to receive my June box but then again, it's 4th of July... Happy 4th of July everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two more emails in addition to the two I got when I was originally charged for the July box. The order number is exactly the same but I noticed the first time they sent me the emails, they left off the invoice number on the second email. So it was like they resent the emails and the second one now included the invoice number. I used a prepaid card and only had enough on it for them to take the one charge off so I'm quite positive this isn't two seperate charges. Still have yet to receive my June box but then again, it's 4th of July... Happy 4th of July everyone
> 
> ...


 Good catch on the numbers! Mine all have different "Invoice" numbers but the same "Order" number too. Also did anyone else notice that in some of the emails updated is spelled wrong?.


----------



## berryblueyes (Jul 4, 2012)

My first set of invoices had the same thing and I got a corrected set... along with a new set of charges. So I have 3 sets of emails (6 emails total) and have been charged twice =( They could of said "oops our bad we did the first invoice wrong here is the corrected one" but that would require CS skills obviously more advanced then theirs.



> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two more emails in addition to the two I got when I was originally charged for the July box. The order number is exactly the same but I noticed the first time they sent me the emails, they left off the invoice number on the second email. So it was like they resent the emails and the second one now included the invoice number. I used a prepaid card and only had enough on it for them to take the one charge off so I'm quite positive this isn't two seperate charges. Still have yet to receive my June box but then again, it's 4th of July... Happy 4th of July everyone
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *berryblueyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first set of invoices had the same thing and I got a corrected set... along with a new set of charges. So I have 3 sets of emails (6 emails total) and have been charged twice =( They could of said "oops our bad we did the first invoice wrong here is the corrected one" but that would require CS skills obviously more advanced then theirs.


 HA HA HA! No kidding about the CS skills. I was thinking the second set of emails should've said something along those lines also but instead I thought I was double charged and was like



... then it dawned on my that I didn't even have enough on that card for them to take a second charge so I looked back and saw the numbers. I'm so sorry you got charged twice! I'd definitely be jumping someone's butt for that! They obviously don't know what they're doing.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Good catch on the numbers! Mine all have different "Invoice" numbers but the same "Order" number too. Also did anyone else notice that in some of the emails updated is spelled wrong?.


 lol, it says UODATED on mine. That and it says "Your Order # got processed". GOT PROCESSED? Lmao! I think it would sound more professional to say "has been processed". I know these sound like minor things but I still want to know how old these people are, what kind of education they have, and their credentials because something's just not right with the WHOLE picture here. Those little flaws wouldn't even fly on a resume!!!


----------



## berryblueyes (Jul 4, 2012)

I completely agree!


----------



## JessP (Jul 4, 2012)

I feel the same way! Don't even get me started on the spelling/grammar/typo issues in the GlossyMag. Heavens to Betsy lol..


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow...multiple charges and even on those that canceled




...thank god I canceled when I did, and that my cash card expired this month, so they can try "processing" all they want..they will never see my new digits! Im with you guys-WHO in the heck is running this circus??!!  wow.


----------



## Lisa424 (Jul 4, 2012)

I received 3 invoices as well and I've been charged twice so far! And this is supposed to be an established company!?


----------



## whigrose (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooooo-HERE WE GO!
> 
> ...


 I'm testing to see exactly how negative a post has to be before they delete it. What I posted was pretty honest--once I finally got my box, I did like it overall, but did have an issue with the Ahava leaking. So here is what I said...

Just got my box, and overall I was quite happy with it. I did have a problem with the Ahava shower gel leaking a little (not much, but enough to get a few items sticky). Hope next time they will put some tape on the flip top lid to prevent this. Still, I'm really glad I got the Ofra eyeshadow I wanted to try.

We'll see if they leave it up or not???


----------



## pinkdiamonds (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mybabyrocks0709* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I canceled my glossybox yesterday! And I still got charge twice for the july box!! And I still haven't received June box! I'm calling tomorrow! I'm so grrr!


 Same here!!


----------



## whigrose (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Last time I checked, Newgistics was not the US Postal Service. Sure, it will eventually be in the USPS' hands, but it first goes through the shipping company that Glossybox has selected. I mean, my log says GB sent it on 6/27, but Newgistics didn't send it out till 7/2. What the heck?
> ...


 You want to hear something really crazy? I just got my box--today--4th of July! I have no clue how it happened. My mail from the post office usually runs around 4pm. Yesterday it came early just after 3pm. There was no Glossybox in the mail. I logged in to track it and saw it was still out for delivery or handed over to the US post office or something like that on June 2nd. I thought it strange it didn't come on the 3rd, but when I checked the mail (and I did get mail from the post office yesterday on June 3rd) no Glossybox! So I logged in today on a whim. I wasn't expecting anything, obviously, due to the holiday. But to my surprise, it had been updated to state that my box was DELIVERED on June 3rd. What?!?!, I thought. I know it wasn't delivered yesterday and due to the holiday, the post office wouldn't be operating today. So I went out to look around the mailbox. Sometimes, they will put boxes beside the mailbox (which I don't like them doing as it could fall down, get rained on, blow away, etc). To my surprise, I did have my Glossybox, but it was INSIDE the mailbox! I have no clue how this happened or who delivered it, as the post office had already run??? Glad I have it (and I did like what I got, for the most part). Also glad I cancelled however.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You want to hear something really crazy? I just got my box--today--4th of July! I have no clue how it happened. My mail from the post office usually runs around 4pm. Yesterday it came early just after 3pm. There was no Glossybox in the mail. I logged in to track it and saw it was still out for delivery or handed over to the US post office or something like that on June 2nd. I thought it strange it didn't come on the 3rd, but when I checked the mail (and I did get mail from the post office yesterday on June 3rd) no Glossybox! So I logged in today on a whim. I wasn't expecting anything, obviously, due to the holiday. But to my surprise, it had been updated to state that my box was DELIVERED on June 3rd. What?!?!, I thought. I know it wasn't delivered yesterday and due to the holiday, the post office wouldn't be operating today. So I went out to look around the mailbox. Sometimes, they will put boxes beside the mailbox (which I don't like them doing as it could fall down, get rained on, blow away, etc). To my surprise, I did have my Glossybox, but it was INSIDE the mailbox! I have no clue how this happened or who delivered it, as the post office had already run??? Glad I have it (and I did like what I got, for the most part). Also glad I cancelled however.


 Maybe they had it on the wrong mail truck. That happened to my husband not to long ago with something he ordered. He checked and it said out for delivery but didn't come with the mail. Then later that evening, a different truck showed up with it. We saw the mail man coming up the sidewalk so we asked him what happened and he said it must have accidentally ended up on his truck because we are way off of his route, LOL!


----------



## OhSam09 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm confused, I got 4 emails, which implied that I was triple charged, but then I wasn't when I checked my bank account...so that's good. I guess I will keep an eye on it!

They really need to get a new payment processor!


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 4, 2012)

I have 3 "*Update on your payment for Order #.*.". emails and 3 "*INVOICE # for ORDER #*" emails.  One of which doesn't even have an Invoice number.  The order # is the same in all the emails and I've only been charged once which is still Pending in my bank account.  So double check for sure before freaking out.

receiving two emails in general is confusing. hopefully they are working things out.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You want to hear something really crazy? I just got my box--today--4th of July! I have no clue how it happened. My mail from the post office usually runs around 4pm. Yesterday it came early just after 3pm. There was no Glossybox in the mail. I logged in to track it and saw it was still out for delivery or handed over to the US post office or something like that on June 2nd. I thought it strange it didn't come on the 3rd, but when I checked the mail (and I did get mail from the post office yesterday on June 3rd) no Glossybox! So I logged in today on a whim. I wasn't expecting anything, obviously, due to the holiday. But to my surprise, it had been updated to state that my box was DELIVERED on June 3rd. What?!?!, I thought. I know it wasn't delivered yesterday and due to the holiday, the post office wouldn't be operating today. So I went out to look around the mailbox. Sometimes, they will put boxes beside the mailbox (which I don't like them doing as it could fall down, get rained on, blow away, etc). To my surprise, I did have my Glossybox, but it was INSIDE the mailbox! I have no clue how this happened or who delivered it, as the post office had already run??? Glad I have it (and I did like what I got, for the most part). Also glad I cancelled however.


This happened to me last week with something else that I ordered.  The package wasn't in my mailbox after the mail was delivered on Friday afternoon.  The next morning I just happened to check my tracking and it showed that it was delivered the previous day so I went to look in the mailbox (early before the mailman did his rounds for the day) and the package was there.  I assumed maybe a neighbor had received my package and slipped it in my mailbox.


----------



## Denise Moya (Jul 4, 2012)

> You want to hear something really crazy? I just got my box--today--4th of July! I have no clue how it happened. My mail from the post office usually runs around 4pm. Yesterday it came early just after 3pm. There was no Glossybox in the mail. I logged in to track it and saw it was still out for delivery or handed over to the US post office or something like that on June 2nd. I thought it strange it didn't come on the 3rd, but when I checked the mail (and I did get mail from the post office yesterday on June 3rd) no Glossybox! So I logged in today on a whim. I wasn't expecting anything, obviously, due to the holiday. But to my surprise, it had been updated to state that my box was DELIVERED on June 3rd. What?!?!, I thought. I know it wasn't delivered yesterday and due to the holiday, the post office wouldn't be operating today. So I went out to look around the mailbox. Sometimes, they will put boxes beside the mailbox (which I don't like them doing as it could fall down, get rained on, blow away, etc). To my surprise, I did have my Glossybox, but it was INSIDE the mailbox! I have no clue how this happened or who delivered it, as the post office had already run??? Glad I have it (and I did like what I got, for the most part). Also glad I cancelled however.


 This exact situation has happened to me quite a few times. I am the last stop for my mail carrier and he has missed packages and then went back to the post and then drive all the way back. If it fits in my box he will leave it, if not, he will put in on the chair in my porch.


----------



## Country Chic (Jul 4, 2012)

Definitely watch your bank accounts and/or call your bank.  When it happened to me last month... I rec'd the "ooops" e-mail that they triple charged my card along with several e-mails, but when I went online to check my bank acct only one charge went thru.  I asked about it when I called the bank to re-issue a new credit card &amp; the bank confirmed that 3 charges were attempted (she did not say who caught it before they all went thru --- it very well could have been GB).  It is not worth the headaches of waiting for something to happen or wondering if something will happen.  My advise it to get a refund if you want to cancel (don't wait for the next box just because you paid for it, you will be caught in a never ending circle of paying for next month's box before receiving this month's box), cancel/re-issue your card --- better safe than sorry --- (even if you have changed to a prepaid card, you don't know where your info is or has been) and if you wish to continue switch to a prepaid card.  Everyone works hard for their money &amp; your bank acct should be respected (no one should have to worry about excessive/unauthorized withdrawals &amp; should feel that their info is safe/secure and that their funds are available to them when they want them).  Hope that everything works out for everyone here.


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jul 4, 2012)

My box arrived yesterday! The SheaTerra smells yummy. I'm really excited to try it. I've seen it in other people's Beauty Army selections but never had it offered to me. It's Bourbon Vanilla and it smells fantastic. The Beauty Addicts Mascara it beautiful the brush is a shape I've never seen before. The perfume is different than I usually wear but I think is smells better on me than in the bottle. The Wella and Kinerase are going into the West Circular swap box, not because I don't want them but because some of the other girls might like them more.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 4, 2012)

Do they usually charge everyone on the same day?  If so, they haven't taken anything out of my account yet.  

I'm afraid I'm going to come back from my two week hiking trip to multiple charges and a *finally* delivered box that is completely ruined by an Ahava explosion...and not be able to do anything about it because I had to wait so long to check.  Bleh...I had such high hopes for this company.


----------



## JessP (Jul 4, 2012)

I love the Shea Terra body creme - I got Bananas &amp; Baobabs which smells amazing. So glad we got to sample these, as I now want to purchase the full-size versions of these in all different scents!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *hrseangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I *CANCELED* earlier in the week on line.....AND I WAS JUST CHARGED for JULY.
> 
> *CHECK YOUR ACCOUNTS*


 That's crazy. I canceled 5 days ago but didn't trust my credit card in their system so I put in an expired Sephora gift card in its place. So good luck trying to charge me lol.


----------



## Linabunnie (Jul 4, 2012)

They just posted a response on fb.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 man i hope i get your box!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man i hope i get your box!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They just posted a response on fb.


 What was their response? sorry, I don't have facebook, lol!


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 4, 2012)

They deleted ALL of the comments on their FB post.....


----------



## lovepink (Jul 4, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## whigrose (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LauraBrooks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a theory that I believe is employed by Glossybox and most of the newer start up subscription services  or less popular sub boxes. OBVIOUSLY, this most likely does NOT include Birchbox, so there is no need to take up for BB. They are great, I have 3 subscription., Rainbows, sunshine and bluebirds reign over our Birchboxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 You know, I have had the same concern--especially with Kara's Way, which I signed up for last month, paid my money, but don't expect to receive anything until late this month or maybe even next month.  So even though I haven't received a box, I kind of already regret signing up with them.  I've very nervous about it.

However, I can't agree about the Birchbox comment.  I hate them with a passion, lol!  To each his own, I suppose...


----------



## whigrose (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I feel the same way! Don't even get me started on the spelling/grammar/typo issues in the GlossyMag. Heavens to Betsy lol..


 So did you catch when someone posted a contest Glossybox is doing and they mentioned having a "competion???"  LMAO!


----------



## whigrose (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they had it on the wrong mail truck. That happened to my husband not to long ago with something he ordered. He checked and it said out for delivery but didn't come with the mail. Then later that evening, a different truck showed up with it. We saw the mail man coming up the sidewalk so we asked him what happened and he said it must have accidentally ended up on his truck because we are way off of his route, LOL!


 Thanks for the explanation.  I couldn't figure it out at all!  I thought if the mail came, the mail came for the day and that was it, lol!


----------



## whigrose (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This happened to me last week with something else that I ordered.  The package wasn't in my mailbox after the mail was delivered on Friday afternoon.  The next morning I just happened to check my tracking and it showed that it was delivered the previous day so I went to look in the mailbox (early before the mailman did his rounds for the day) and the package was there.  I assumed maybe a neighbor had received my package and slipped it in my mailbox.


 That could be the case too.  My husband actually had to run something across the street that we got yesterday.  Maybe we could hold a mail swap block party.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## whigrose (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This exact situation has happened to me quite a few times. I am the last stop for my mail carrier and he has missed packages and then went back to the post and then drive all the way back. If it fits in my box he will leave it, if not, he will put in on the chair in my porch.


 Well, it did supposedly "arrive" according to the tracking info about 45 minutes after the mail ran, so maybe he did have to come back.  It was a first for me, though.


----------



## bloo (Jul 4, 2012)

Mine still hasn't updated since the 29th. According to the tracking it's still in NJ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 4, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine still hasn't updated since the 29th. According to the tracking it's still in NJ  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine hasn't updated since the 30th. I'm hoping tomorrow it will be very close and finally update!


----------



## JessP (Jul 4, 2012)

> So did you catch when someone posted a contest Glossybox is doing and they mentioned having a "competion???"Â  LMAO!Â  :--


 Ha! Oh dear.. Too funny lol.


----------



## tulippop (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ha! Oh dear.. Too funny lol.


That whole mag has mistakes in it.  It's like they're too lazy to click on the spell check.  Also love the "Your order # ######## got processed; we have _uodated _the status to

Payment Success" in every email.


----------



## JessP (Jul 4, 2012)

I know, right?! They should at least proofread each other's (since we've heard there are only two CS staffers) work before sending out correspondence. Although, the errors are kind of fun to spot lol.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Interesting... hadn't realized that. Thanks! Still, fragrances are not my thing. I just wish if it were intended to be such a tiny sample, they'd have found a more suitable vial for it. I still can't help looking at it and feeling like I got gipped because the sample is half-empty. (But, I suppose I consider myself lucky since I seem to be one of the few for whom nothing seems to have leaked.)


Yeah, no.. totally get what you're saying. I guess one could argue about this because it technically was only like a gratitude thing (like the blush brush last month) but yeah.. still. Could have been at least 3/4 full lol


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received the ahava and didn't have any issues.


 


> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it seems - so far- those of us who got the AHAVA got faulty bottles. I've posted on AHAVA's wall as well and suggest you guys do the same.


 I also received the Ahava and not a thing in my box was leaky in the least. My only disappointment was that the Eyeshadow Ice was black, as that is not a wearable color for me. Guess I can't really complain about that, though; it's just nice to get a full-sized shadow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Decant circles for Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab perfume oil.  I got firmly sucked into their fanbase, and it's the only way I can try everything they release!  Most of it doesn't work for me, but I like to at least sniff everything.  Their big holiday collections -- Halloween, Yule, and Lupercalia -- have been having around fifty different scents the past couple of years, and at twenty bucks a bottle, my decant circle orders can be massive, although the one I'm running right now only has three different scents in it (they tend to release stuff monthly, so it seems like I'm always running circles of varying sizes nowadays).


Cool! Thanks for replying! You're neato.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Who liked the eyeshadow? I got the color dumb plum I don't like it! What are your thoughts? I don't like how it applys to the eye! It's pretty when on the hand but I don't like it on my eyes at all...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jOZH-1XCQQ&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player


I received the dumb plum eyeshadow, too.  I figured it was not my color, but tried it on just in case.  I liked the staying power, and it didn't crease once it dried.  But, it is really pigmented and dries fast, so you have to blend it quickly before it sets.  As I suspected, it isn't my color.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 5, 2012)

...whoops. Wrong thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

At any rate, I got the eyeshadow in Go Black and while I'd never wear it as an eyeshadow, I took someone's advice and tried it as a base and I liked it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jul 5, 2012)

I am very disappointed that the vBeautÃ© Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never tiny sample tubes are almost empty.  They are like the Caudalie tiny tubes in the June Sample Society box.  How can I sample products with so little to try?  So, they are fairly worthless.

I liked the Ahava body wash the best, although some of it spilled.  Made the box smell great!  Too bad that wasn't the fragrance of the perfume.  The other items were o.k.

So, this month's Glossybox was o.k. but not as good as last month.  Kind of disappointing!  I will stick with them for another month, unless they can't get their billing department under control.


----------



## kellyrd (Jul 5, 2012)

I agree, the vBeaute was a major diaapointment. Not even enough moisturizer or serum for 1 application on my entire face. Definately not travel sized. Aside from the Ahava, this box was a total bust for me and totally not worth the cost of the box. If next month isn't fabulous then I am done.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 5, 2012)

my GB is out for delivery so we'll see if everything is coated in AHAVA when i get home tonight...


----------



## bloo (Jul 5, 2012)

My shipping finally updated and it reached my local post office this morning at 6 something. Hopefully it made the deadline to be delivered today. Normally if my stuff makes it there before 8am it will be delivered that same day, but with it taking 8 days just to go from NJ to VT I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 5, 2012)

> ...whoops. Wrong thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At any rate, I got the eyeshadow in Go Black and while I'd never wear it as an eyeshadow, I took someone's advice and tried it as a base and I liked it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I did the same thing and also really liked it..


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 5, 2012)

I used the hair treatment last night and it really made a difference. My hair is not frizzy at all and is super soft today. I was so happy with it. I went online to try to purchase it but then realized theres no way to from the glossybox site. This made me realize how disorganized their site is. Its not even updated with the new box. Well, I guess I wont be purchasing the product after all -- or at least not directly through them. What is going on with this company?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

I saw a swatch of the Ofra and thought it was really pretty! But, I got mascara, which is fine by me! Anyone got a Shea Terra body cream they're willing to swap? I know, already posted on the trade thread lol, but here's to hoping!


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 5, 2012)

Got my box today (i live in Wi) it wasn't the variations i wanted but nothing leaked and once i had the products in hand they do look really nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (still glad i canceled last week- maybe i'll check them out again in 6 mos) 

i got the 3 vbeaute creams

the ahava shower gel

and the black eye shadow. 

i was kind of hoping for the shea organics and the mascara, but the black wasn't as black as i thought it would be, and nothing leaked, although there was a sticky greasy mystery substance on my shave gel, but no where else.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 5, 2012)

I received the color Never Back which is a dark gray.  I like the color actually but have no idea how to use it--can you explain how to use it as a base?  Oh, and I checked out your blog.  It's really enjoyable!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...whoops. Wrong thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> At any rate, I got the eyeshadow in Go Black and while I'd never wear it as an eyeshadow, I took someone's advice and tried it as a base and I liked it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xiehan (Jul 5, 2012)

So I tried the eyeshadow today and I actually liked how it turned out.

I think the trick that helped for me is that I put on an eye cream first (the MAD eye defense thing from BeautyArmy, actually) that made my eyelid soft and moist, so when I put on the eyeshadow over that, it was pretty easy to blend.

I didn't put on a whole lot and blended it quite a bit so it doesn't look very dark (I got the plum one). In fact when I checked in the natural lighting in my bathroom I felt like it wasn't very noticeable and I probably could've put a lot more on, but I didn't feel like spending more time playing with it.

The only other things I'm wearing on my eyes are a tiny dab of my TFSI Candlelight near my inner eye corner to give it a bit of a golden glow/highlight, and then my HG/staple MAC eye pencil in coffee along my lash line. Gives a very rich, warm golden-plum look. I like it!

Maybe I'll do a tutorial once my friends and I finally get our blog up and running.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 5, 2012)

So, are a bunch of us still waiting for our boxes?

Like others, I'm giving it one more month. I signed up for Sample Society but won't get that one until August. Can't justify getting both..... we shall see.

Is it bad I really want to keep GB just because of the pretty pink box??




I'm such a sucker for packaging...


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 5, 2012)

My box is out for delivery. Woo hoo! Hoping for no leaks!

Since we filled out a profile and GB is now doing box variations, does everyone think they are trying to match these boxes up to people's profiles or just randomly sending out the boxes?


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery. Woo hoo! Hoping for no leaks!
> 
> Since we filled out a profile and GB is now doing box variations, does everyone think they are trying to match these boxes up to people's profiles or just randomly sending out the boxes?


 I have a feeling its random at this point. They are so disorganized with everything else, I think profiles are the least of their worries right now. But, hopefully if/when they get on the right track, they will take more time with personal profiles.


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 5, 2012)

Back with an update. My entire Ahava product leaked and ruined my box. Glossybox replied and said this:



> I sincerely apologize about this mess. We'll send you a new GLOSSYBOX as soon as we can. Thanks so much for your patience, I really appreciate it. In the meantime, please let me know if you have any other questions. Thank you!


 If any of you had issues w/ your Ahava leaking during shipping you should email them and let them know.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 5, 2012)

My box is in Bell Gardens, so it'll be here for me tomorrow at least. I just hope everything didn't leak.

I'm probably going to cancel after this box. I mean, I already got charged for July's box, but I'm going to try to cancel next month before the charge goes through for August.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Back with an update. My entire Ahava product leaked and ruined my box. Glossybox replied and said this:
> 
> If any of you had issues w/ your Ahava leaking during shipping you should email them and let them know.


 They responded to you already?!?! I emailed them on Tuesday and have heard nothing.


----------



## Cylarne (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They responded to you already?!?! I emailed them on Tuesday and have heard nothing.


 You should called them. I just got my glossybox 20 minutes ago, and once I opened it I could already smell the Ahava.. about half of it leaked in my box. I called the number I saw on their facebook (855-738-1140), spoke to someone right away and they apologized and said they would send a new one out to me in a few days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I took pictures as I was opening it, just for proof, but they didn't even ask for them.


----------



## arendish (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They responded to you already?!?! I emailed them on Tuesday and have heard nothing.


I got an email today as well saying that they'd be replacing my body wash. I'm still staying cancelled, though, for awhile.


----------



## Scawolita (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My June 2012 Glossybox arrived today and I'm disappointed since the AHAVA cream wash leaked everywhere. Of course I called and got their voicemail since it was almost 3 PM Pacific when I called which is almost 6 PM Eastern. I'll have to wait until the 5th to get a hold of them since tomorrow is the 4th of July.


 Same here w/ the Ahava  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was really looking forward to being able to use the box too and it is pretty much ruined. I asked C/S if they could replace, they said they would so I hope they keep their word. My perfume was the Urban whatever... literally, the worse smelling scent I've ever smelled.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 5, 2012)

I received mine this morning and I'm okay with it - but I'll be honest:  I wanted the _other_ box.

Y'know the one with the mascara and body creme.
Instead I got

the eye-shadow in "Dumb Plum" (what an awful name), the super duper tiny V-beaute samples (sigh), and the Ahava.  Looking forward to the Ahava since everyone seems to love the brand.  Wish the V-beaute creams were a bit more generous.
Feeling a little underwhelmed right now about Glossybox.  At $23 for us in CA - it's expensive!  And I guess I want a little more with regards to shipping and consistency.  I will say that *most* of their samples are decent size but at $23 I would expect _all _ to be.  The V-beaute is embarrassing.  Birchbox does some amazing boxes for less than half and has points.  The slow shipping and their various issues bother me.  And I'm pretty sure I didn't get their magazine...I was actually looking forward to that (but maybe it's hiding, I didn't look real hard either).

I guess I'll go find the trade thread and see if anyone is willing to part with their mascara for my plum shadow...  Maybe I'll be surprised.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 5, 2012)

And....I'm emailing them, because I kept stewing about this. I attached the picture that I previously posted, of course:

  I have cancelled due to the credit card problems, and did so prior to receipt of my June box (which occurred on July 3). However, I am HIGHLY disappointed in the experience that I had from your company itself during the short time I was a subscriber. When I received my June Glossybox, I was pleasantly surprised at the lovely aroma coming from the box--at least, I was until I realized that the lovely aroma was due to my Ahava body wash leaking slightly throughout the box and getting on other items. Ok, a little disappointing, but since I do live in Arizona, I thought it could be heat-related. Until, that is, I picked up the bottle and realized that the top was incredibly loose, to the point that if I had picked it up by the top, there very well could have been a major mishap. Hmm...ok. So then I saw the perfume oil sample. It seemed odd to me that it was less than half-way filled, especially when Glossybox has stated DELUXE size samples, but I thought nothing more of it, until I saw photographs of other unboxings and realized that the VOC was supposed to be full. Hmmm...starting to be a little annoyed at this point. Then, the piece de resistance! I opened the eyeshadow (which, at least, was closer to three quarters full than it was to half full), to see dried pink smears all over the inside of the box. I thought at first it was a result of the Ahava leakage, but there is no fragrance to the smear and the smear isn't like an oil smear, more like a polish smear or some sort of other pigmented item. At that point, I gave up. I don't know if the eyeshadow was a store return, or if the damage to the package occurred in packing, but regardless, this is definitely the opposite of what I think when it comes to a "luxury" company, particularly one that charges substantially higher fees than the competition.     I realize that you are dependent on what the cosmetic companies provide to you, and sometimes their package sizing or quality control may be lacking--but THREE products in one box that suffer an issue? Doesn't that seem somewhat excessive? I realize that since I have already cancelled, this email may fall on deaf ears (metaphorically) but I did feel that I needed to address these issues and why I don't feel comfortable recommending Glossybox to others.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And....I'm emailing them, because I kept stewing about this. I attached the picture that I previously posted, of course:
> 
> I have cancelled due to the credit card problems, and did so prior to receipt of my June box (which occurred on July 3). However, I am HIGHLY disappointed in the experience that I had from your company itself during the short time I was a subscriber. When I received my June Glossybox, I was pleasantly surprised at the lovely aroma coming from the box--at least, I was until I realized that the lovely aroma was due to my Ahava body wash leaking slightly throughout the box and getting on other items. Ok, a little disappointing, but since I do live in Arizona, I thought it could be heat-related. Until, that is, I picked up the bottle and realized that the top was incredibly loose, to the point that if I had picked it up by the top, there very well could have been a major mishap. Hmm...ok. So then I saw the perfume oil sample. It seemed odd to me that it was less than half-way filled, especially when Glossybox has stated DELUXE size samples, but I thought nothing more of it, until I saw photographs of other unboxings and realized that the VOC was supposed to be full. Hmmm...starting to be a little annoyed at this point. Then, the piece de resistance! I opened the eyeshadow (which, at least, was closer to three quarters full than it was to half full), to see dried pink smears all over the inside of the box. I thought at first it was a result of the Ahava leakage, but there is no fragrance to the smear and the smear isn't like an oil smear, more like a polish smear or some sort of other pigmented item. At that point, I gave up. I don't know if the eyeshadow was a store return, or if the damage to the package occurred in packing, but regardless, this is definitely the opposite of what I think when it comes to a "luxury" company, particularly one that charges substantially higher fees than the competition.     I realize that you are dependent on what the cosmetic companies provide to you, and sometimes their package sizing or quality control may be lacking--but THREE products in one box that suffer an issue? Doesn't that seem somewhat excessive? I realize that since I have already cancelled, this email may fall on deaf ears (metaphorically) but I did feel that I needed to address these issues and why I don't feel comfortable recommending Glossybox to others.


 Well put!! Anyone else who got the Ofra shadows get partially filled ones? I got a mascara, but was curious and had initially wanted to try the Ofra.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2012)

My perfume was also half filled but I didn't think anything of it since most perfumes tend to be either half full or completely full.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My perfume was also half filled but I didn't think anything of it since most perfumes tend to be either half full or completely full.


 Mine wasn't full either, but I don't care for the scent at all, so I'm not interested in having a full one sent out.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My perfume was also half filled but I didn't think anything of it since most perfumes tend to be either half full or completely full.


 Exactly, I figured at first it was just a half-fill standard until I saw pictures from other gals' boxes.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## whigrose (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is out for delivery. Woo hoo! Hoping for no leaks!
> 
> Since we filled out a profile and GB is now doing box variations, does everyone think they are trying to match these boxes up to people's profiles or just randomly sending out the boxes?


 Tina, I emailed them to cancel and told them my reason for cancelling was because they sent out custom boxes.  They wrote back to me and said they had not sent out custom boxes for the month.  I wrote back to them once more and they responded.  Here are those last 2 emails we exchanged (please note, the email which came first is on the bottom, so you won't be confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ):

JUL 05, 2012  |  09:55AM EDT *GLOSSYBOX Customer Care* replied:

Hi xxx, 
There are minimal differences between box, with the primary difference being color of makeup or foundation and other skin-tone-specific products.
 
JUL 04, 2012  |  12:14PM EDT *xxx *replied:I believe I already cancelled myself online after finding instructions on makeuptalk. That being said, I am still confused. Rumor has it you sent out mascara to some customers and Ofra eyeshadow to others. Is this incorrect? If the information I have is wrong, I will consider resubscribing in the future, so long as the boxes sent to customers are all the same (with the sole exception being makeup colors received). Thank you, xxx

It really bothered me that they simply couldn't be honest and answer my point blank question in a straightforward way.  Even if you can call mascara v eyeshadow a "minimal difference," going on to say that the difference really only relates to colors is misleading, I thought.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 5, 2012)

I emailed them on Tuesday to complain about my AHAVA and hair mask leakage. I received TWO emails from them today without me replying to the first one. The first one said:

"I sincerely apologize about the spills, and I assure you that we will work as quickly as we can to resolve the situation. In the meantime, could you please send pictures of your GLOSSYBOX so that we can assess the damage? Thanks so much for your patience, we really appreciate it." 

Just a note here, I didn't take pictures because I have never needed them with BirchBox or MyGlam. I get why they're asking and maybe I should have taken some, but no, I was more worried about getting everything else washed off &amp; tossing the box. Anyways, I hadn't responded yet because I slept in late today lol. Then they sent me this:

"I want to apologize once again for this problem. We'll send you replacements for your AHAVA wash and Wella hair treatment as soon as possible. Thank you so much for your patience, I really appreciate it. In the meantime, let me know if you have any other questions. Thank you"

Just an FYI, I have cancelled. I haven't had any problems with their CS and the first email would've made me if they had left it at that. The second email is either two people answering me at once and not knowing it, or just taking my word for it. Either way, CS is impressing me a little bit because the second email shows me they're taking responsibility.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, I got my Glossybox today-(Im in Michigan, if that helps anyone). No leakage, although I didnt receive the Ahava, I received the mascara. And luckily, not the tiny "empty" tubes of that one sample, but the Kinerase in its place. I got the Lavender SheTerra, which isnt bad, but it seems a more stiff type of texture compared to the Vanilla or Bananna. Believe it or not, the Wella is the best scented product in my box IMO...lol. Shave cream is a decent size, and the Urban Organic, ummm yeahhh, not saying its horrid, a little goes a long long way on the wrist, but it also reminds me of picking basil out of my garden, so I can just do that, and get that scent. All in all, Im still sticking with my original thought after seeing unboxings etc...: This is not a 21.00 box, 15 at best. But at this rate, Birchbox can run a hard competition for much cheaper as of now, so until GB can get on the straight and narrow, thats where my money will be going.


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They responded to you already?!?! I emailed them on Tuesday and have heard nothing.


 I emailed Monday morning, they responded Tuesday saying they were going to look into the matter. They just now emailed back today. Hope they answer yours soon!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 5, 2012)

I am about to call my credit card company and dispute all GB charges - they just charged me for $21 for July AFTER I did the 6 month sub!


----------



## bloo (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tina, I emailed them to cancel and told them my reason for cancelling was because they sent out custom boxes.  They wrote back to me and said they had not sent out custom boxes for the month.  I wrote back to them once more and they responded.  Here are those last 2 emails we exchanged (please note, the email which came first is on the bottom, so you won't be confused  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ):
> 
> ...


 Yes it's not just color variations in makeup. That's really not the primary difference. I got this photo a few pages back from Redfox





This is my box. That FINALLY came today. As you can we only got the same products for half of our items. The other 3 are completely different.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 5, 2012)

You guys are making me so nervous, my June box has yet to ship. ( they said this week? its now Thursday?) and I have not been charged for July yet. I signed up for Julep on July 2nd, it shipped today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that is awesome shipping practices. Never had a problem with BB and dislike newgistics but BA uses them and I like my BA and the company. Not sure if I should cancel my GB now as they have yet to send my June and I don't want to Not receive it. Ugh So frustrating


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's my latest email to them. My latest reply to them explained who I am not because I want to say "I'm super important" or anything like that but to give them my insight since many people have said I'm very knowledgeable about all the subscription services out there. I did it in part, in hopes, that my suggestions can improve their company. As I said before here and to them, I liked the products they sent, I like their "keepsake" boxes (I reused my first one and I reuse all my boxes actually) but the billing and shipping... those need to be improved on.



> [SIZE=11pt]Thank you. Iâ€™ve contacted AHAVA directly since Iâ€™m not the only one whose bottle arrived open and leaking. My guess is that there is a bottle top defect at manufacturing so AHAVA should look into the matter as well and compensate your company for the extra products your company has to send out due to the defective top. [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=11pt]The primary reason I cancelled was due to the fact that if my July box doesnâ€™t arrive in July but rather arrives in August then I would have paid between four to six weeks in advance and possibly be charged for August before even getting that July box much like I was charged for July and hadnâ€™t received at that point in time the June box. I donâ€™t mind having to pay a week in advance, maybe two weeks in advance but four to six weeks is too far in advance.[/SIZE]
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

Well put Zadi, easy to see why you're an ambassador for MyGlam! I hope GB irons everything out, then I can resub to them later on. But there's too much fishy stuff going on for me to risk my money on. Zadidoll, since you're so well informed, can you recall any other sub company that had similar issues like GB in their start up phase?? And how long it took them before they stepped up or folded?


----------



## astokes (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *[SIZE=10pt]From:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] GLOSSYBOX Contact [mailto:[email protected]][/SIZE]
> ...


----------



## internetchick (Jul 5, 2012)

I cancelled. Obviously I am getting one more box due to the way they bill, but I am really uncomfortable with the way things are going especially for a subscription service at this price point. I am going to hang back awhile and see if things iron out.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well put Zadi, easy to see why you're an ambassador for MyGlam! I hope GB irons everything out, then I can resub to them later on. But there's too much fishy stuff going on for me to risk my money on. Zadidoll, since you're so well informed, can you recall any other sub company that had similar issues like GB in their start up phase?? And how long it took them before they stepped up or folded?


 Sorry to butt in but the last one I remember that had silimar backlash was MyGlam, but they seem to be doing fine now. I canceled after my first box but they are still around so I am assuming everything is ok now?


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to butt in but the last one I remember that had silimar backlash was MyGlam, but they seem to be doing fine now. I canceled after my first box but they are still around so I am assuming everything is ok now?


 Yep!  You should check out the last couple of MyGlam bags (May, June and July) and they have come a long way since February and March. 

I personally think that Glossybox and most subscription boxes will experience growing pains after they first launch.  Running a sub sounds easy on paper but when they actually begin, that's when problems occur.  I think the only companies that seemed to have a smooth transition from when they first began to now are probably Sample Society and Birchbox. (Or at least, I haven't read of anyone really complain of shipping and billing issues with them.)  I would have included Beauty Army but I think that their period of struggle is actually happening right now. Just my two cents.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 5, 2012)

@zadidoll: Eloquent and well though out response. Thank you on behalf of all of the beauty community.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

To be perfectly honest reading this thread has caused me to not even consider a GB subscription at this time. Not only are they losing current customers but they are scaring off potential new ones. Hopefully someone from GB reads our threads


----------



## seap3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just got my box, and thankfully I got the box with the (highlight) mascara and kinerase, so no leaking or tiny empty tubes.  At first I thought the perfume in Urban Organic scent was ok, but then I decided I really hate something about it - probably the basil, ginger, or smoky vetiver (whatever that is).   So that will end up in the trash.

Right now I'm happy with the products, but still glad I cancelled.  I will wait it out for a few months and will probably resub when it looks like they've gotten everything running a little more smoothly.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry to butt in but the last one I remember that had silimar backlash was MyGlam, but they seem to be doing fine now. I canceled after my first box but they are still around so I am assuming everything is ok now?


 Nah, you're not butting in at all! I just haven't been subbed to any of my boxes for more than 4 months, so GB has been the first start up sub. I'm just curious if any of the other companies had as many difficulties that have turned people off.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 5, 2012)

LUSH uses vetiver in a lot of their products and I HATE it. To me it smells like cat pee. I avoid all products with it at all cost.

I agree MyGlam has gotten 100% better since February. That bag was not good.

Hopefully Zadidoll's email will give them insight on how the masses feel. With that said, I'm sticking with GB because their samples are great and I know I would miss out on something great if I cancel. I'm not staying because of the CS or shipping that's for sure.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well put Zadi, easy to see why you're an ambassador for MyGlam! I hope GB irons everything out, then I can resub to them later on. But there's too much fishy stuff going on for me to risk my money on. Zadidoll, since you're so well informed, can you recall any other sub company that had similar issues like GB in their start up phase?? And how long it took them before they stepped up or folded?





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 5, 2012)

Here's my latest email to GB:

I have a number of new issues that have arisen and would like them addressed. It appears that I have now been charged for an account I canceled. I need that money refunded immediately. I also have no idea where the two boxes I have coming for June may have landed. When I had to cancel my credit card after whatever happened a couple of weeks ago, I signed up for a six month account for some crazy reason. Now I have been charged twice. Again.  Can someone please address these issues forthwith? And please note to whomever answers your phone that "We are just launching and have some bugs to work out" is NOT  an answer customer wants to hear. Your bugs are not my problems to solve.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tygrlilee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling its random at this point. They are so disorganized with everything else, I think profiles are the least of their worries right now. But, hopefully if/when they get on the right track, they will take more time with personal profiles.


 I'm pretty sure it was random, considering it seemed like almost nobody here had been able to access the profiles until the week that GB started mailing out the boxes.

I signed up mid-June and was able to do the profile right when I signed up (so, theoretically I signed up with enough time for them to have matched my box up to my beauty profile), but considering the fact that I put that I have thick, color-treated hair, and I got the box with the Wella for fine to normal hair, I'm going to assume it was random. Because otherwise I'd be pretty ticked off.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cancelled. Obviously I am getting one more box due to the way they bill, but I am really uncomfortable with the way things are going especially for a subscription service at this price point. I am going to hang back awhile and see if things iron out.


 I decided today to cancel too. Now I'm just worried that with all the issues that are going on, I may not get the July box even though I was already charged for it. I'm going to be keeping my eye on that!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

Do u suppose maybe they have a bug that will ship people a July box who didn't pay for one?? Grin. They seem to have no problems at all double charging and even charging canceled accounts, so why can't one of their bugs work in our favor?? I bet they would fix that one the same day!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 5, 2012)

I am very disappointed with this company. I signed up with them on day one, and when I posted about them charging me before my "june" box arrived on their FB page--- they deleted my comment and blocked me. I didn't hesitate to call right away and cancel the subscription. The lady on the phone didn't even care when I told her the story. Even if they do improve product wise in the future, I will not sign back up if that's how they treat their paying customers. I wrote them  a fairly long email explaining the situation again, and they haven't gotten back to me. I can't believe them, honestly.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 5, 2012)

I got my june box today. Of course my Ahava bodywash also leaked all over it. Love the sample sizes, love the box, hate this crap. Glad I canceled, probably won't be back. At $21 a month, its just too much for a box of samples with crappy customer service and credit card issues.


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 5, 2012)

After sitting and watching my glossybox sit an hour and a half away from me since Friday morning I finally decided to figure out what was going on. After finally getting somone on the phone with the shipping company they tell me that it doesn't leave the warehouse it's at until there is a truck that is full of package going that direction. What is so confusing is it got from the other side of North Carolina to GA in less than a day but it takes over 4 days to go an hour and a half! I understand some what,I don't expect them to rush it here for me but just because I live in a small town should not slow my packages down that much. It seems that they could find some way to get it here. I know it's not exactly glossyboxes fault but they could use a better shipping partner. Just another reason to cancel! This makes me appreciate birchbox so much more!


----------



## Playedinloops (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After sitting and watching my glossybox sit an hour and a half away from me since Friday morning I finally decided to figure out what was going on. After finally getting somone on the phone with the shipping company they tell me that it doesn't leave the warehouse it's at until there is a truck that is full of package going that direction. What is so confusing is it got from the other side of North Carolina to GA in less than a day but it takes over 4 days to go an hour and a half! I understand some what,I don't expect them to rush it here for me but just because I live in a small town should not slow my packages down that much. It seems that they could find some way to get it here. I know it's not exactly glossyboxes fault but they could use a better shipping partner. Just another reason to cancel! This makes me appreciate birchbox so much more!


 I totally called this as the reason their shipping takes too long. I officially need to get into the business of logistics.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 5, 2012)

UPS MI would have been a better choice because they could easily transfer it to the USPS for final delivery.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After sitting and watching my glossybox sit an hour and a half away from me since Friday morning I finally decided to figure out what was going on. After finally getting somone on the phone with the shipping company they tell me that it doesn't leave the warehouse it's at until there is a truck that is full of package going that direction. What is so confusing is it got from the other side of North Carolina to GA in less than a day but it takes over 4 days to go an hour and a half! I understand some what,I don't expect them to rush it here for me but just because I live in a small town should not slow my packages down that much. It seems that they could find some way to get it here. I know it's not exactly glossyboxes fault but they could use a better shipping partner. Just another reason to cancel! This makes me appreciate birchbox so much more!
> ...


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow that's crazy I guess I never thought about them waiting to ship till they had enough stuff. I live in a huge city but I'd be sad. Another bad day of glossy service .. Who is praying they pull it together . Who has been blocked from there Facebook? It's crazy how they leave some things but not others? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RTBYKR_xi4o&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player my two cents on it


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 5, 2012)

my GB arrived today and i'm one of the lucky few who got the AHAVA without the spillage.  i'm good with the contents but given all the issues i don't i'll resub after my 6mo expires.

if anyone does a tutorial about the dumb plumb shadow, i'd love to see it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the hair treatment last night and it really made a difference. My hair is not frizzy at all and is super soft today. I was so happy with it. I went online to try to purchase it but then realized theres no way to from the glossybox site. This made me realize how disorganized their site is. Its not even updated with the new box. Well, I guess I wont be purchasing the product after all -- or at least not directly through them. What is going on with this company?


 I don't think you can buy any of the products directly from Glossybox. I think they make their money only from the companies that pay to sponsor or advertise with them, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do u suppose maybe they have a bug that will ship people a July box who didn't pay for one?? Grin. They seem to have no problems at all double charging and even charging canceled accounts, so why can't one of their bugs work in our favor?? I bet they would fix that one the same day!


I was billed for the July box on the 2nd.  The charge was showing up on my checking account.  Now the charge is completely gone--Not even pending, but on my GB account page it states that my July box is paid for.  So who knows.....maybe they will hand out a few freebies without knowing.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I logged into my account twice today to cancel, but can't decide.  I loved last months box.  This month was ok......nothing spectacular (hated the black eyeshadow).  I'm very indecisive!  I guess what's really getting me is that I didn't think this months box was worth $21.  Also, I'm one of the people that have really gotten tired of hair product samples.  Birchbox gave me hair sample overload and that's not even my splurge item.  Maybe I should just take a break from sample boxes because I've developed a hatred for perfume and hair products.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xiehan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it was random, considering it seemed like almost nobody here had been able to access the profiles until the week that GB started mailing out the boxes.
> ...


  I also got the box with Wella and I have curly, color treated hair.  So I think it's random, also.  And Birchbox sent me a Kerastase sample for fine hair, too.  Ugh!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovelockdown* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am very disappointed with this company. I signed up with them on day one, and when I posted about them charging me before my "june" box arrived on their FB page--- they deleted my comment and blocked me. I didn't hesitate to call right away and cancel the subscription. The lady on the phone didn't even care when I told her the story. Even if they do improve product wise in the future, I will not sign back up if that's how they treat their paying customers. I wrote them  a fairly long email explaining the situation again, and they haven't gotten back to me. I can't believe them, honestly.


 I can understand why the lady on the phone didn't care about your story. Imagine how many complaints they're getting. I work in customer service and if someone's  not happy, I usually want them to get down to the point. Same with the long email. With so many complaint emails, most people don't want to read a wall of text. 

The way I get things done with customer service is just getting straight to the point without being rude. Going about it that way will get you what you want without frustrations on either end. My emails of complaints are usually short and to the point. Those are the easiest to read and will get replied to most often. If you really want to send them a wall of text just bold key sentences and they'll probably get back to you.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can understand why the lady on the phone didn't care about your story. Imagine how many complaints they're getting. I work in customer service and if someone's  not happy, I usually want them to get down to the point. Same with the long email. With so many complaint emails, most people don't want to read a wall of text.
> ...


Yup, this! I explain that "I'm really sad because this this and this happened. I would like this as my solution"

If you propose an answer of what will make you happy, most generally they will do it (if it is in fact, reasonable) because they KNOW what you want done, they know what happened, and it's easy. Time is money and you absolutely should be as concise as possible when dealing with CS people. It will be weird at first and possibly sound like you are being rude because it's not the same as a "Regular" conversation is at all. I use emoticon smiley's just so that they know I'm not upset.

Even when I go in a store to return something I just say "Hi I would like to return this because I bought it and it's the wrong size" or whatever the issue is.

If THEY start the conversation that's fine because it's up to them to do so. But I don't want to sit there talking away when they need to move on to the next call. It's more considerate of them and they in turn will be willing to help because you are showing that you understand how busy they are and that you are NOT the only customer that they have to deal with.

Anyhow!

I got my box today! I was super worried that it had leakage issues, since when I opened it, it totally smelled REALLY strongly of product. But unwrapping it, it was totally fine. This is my box:





All in all I'm happy with everything!


----------



## JessP (Jul 6, 2012)

> Yup, this! I explain that "I'm really sad because this this and this happened. I would like this as my solution" If you propose an answer of what will make you happy, most generally they will do it (if it is in fact, reasonable) because they KNOW what you want done, they know what happened, and it's easy. Time is money and you absolutely should be as concise as possible when dealing with CS people. It will be weird at first and possibly sound like you are being rude because it's not the same as a "Regular" conversation is at all. I use emoticon smiley's just so that they know I'm not upset. Even when I go in a store to return something I just say "Hi I would like to return this because I bought it and it's the wrong size" or whatever the issue is. If THEY start the conversation that's fine because it's up to them to do so. But I don't want to sit there talking away when they need to move on to the next call. It's more considerate of them and they in turn will be willing to help because you are showing that you understand how busy they are and that you are NOT the only customer that they have to deal with. Anyhow! I got my box today! I was super worried that it had leakage issues, since when I opened it, it totally smelled REALLY strongly of product. But unwrapping it, it was totally fine. This is my box:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



All in all I'm happy with everything! Definitely agree with your way of handling complaints/problems with customer service people. Short and sweet gets the job done much more efficiently (for both sides!). PS we are box twins, even down to the Bananas &amp; Baobabs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very happy with this Glossybox!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well put!! Anyone else who got the Ofra shadows get partially filled ones? I got a mascara, but was curious and had initially wanted to try the Ofra.


My Ofra is full.


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Definitely agree with your way of handling complaints/problems with customer service people. Short and sweet gets the job done much more efficiently (for both sides!).
> 
> ...


How funny!

I'm such a dork. I didn't even realize it's Banana scented body cream! It smells just like Banana Cream Pie. [anyone else think of family guy when they hear that phrase?]

I love the little jar that it came in! The wella jar is really nice too. and the Wella stuff smells soo good! That clean shower smell. I love it.

I put on the perfume sample, and on me, it smells exactly like this one lemon sunblock chapstick that I had tasted. It's the weirdest thing. I don't think the perfume smells BAD, but it's definitely not a scent where I want to keep smelling it either. It's just a kind of weird lemony scent. I might try layering it with a vanilla or something just to see if I can get it to smell better. It's driving me nuts though because it smells like something but I cannot think of what it is [besides the chapstick, but there is something else that smells like this too.]

I think I would have preferred Green or Perfumed Wine. I might see if anyone wants to trade vials. I tested it once, but it was hardly any of the oil since I let most of it run off of the plastic swabber portion first. So if anyone has Green or Perfumed Wine and wants Urban Organic instead, let me know!


----------



## lovelockdown (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can understand why the lady on the phone didn't care about your story. Imagine how many complaints they're getting. I work in customer service and if someone's  not happy, I usually want them to get down to the point. Same with the long email. With so many complaint emails, most people don't want to read a wall of text.
> ...


 When I told her on the phone I told her straight up that I am cancelling because I was just blocked. I didn't bother giving her a long story because I knew it wouldn't get me anywhere- but I felt like I had to write the follow up email because I can't imagine a company being successful if they ignore their paying customers. Anyways I doubt they would have replied even if my email was shorter because I sent them two emails a month ago that were a couple sentences long and no one replied to them either.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Ofra is full.


 Mine was about 60% full


----------



## heather4602 (Jul 6, 2012)

> I totally called this as the reason their shipping takes too long. I officially need to get into the business of logistics.Â


 Yep, I remember you posting that!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 6, 2012)

What are everyone's thoughts on the Kinerase Restructuring Firming Cream? There is a sticker on mine that says "NEW!" and it is covering up some information about the formula. Thought that was a little weird.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 6, 2012)

Also, just saw this on their facebook page... interesting given the deleting/blocking of people and their posts.


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yup, this! I explain that "I'm really sad because this this and this happened. I would like this as my solution"
> ...


 jelly! was hoping for this one, but because i sub to ss too, i'm okay with the tiny eye creams knowing i'll get a double of one of them today. and nothing leaked in my box either. If it weren't for all the customer service and billing problems i wouldn't have canceled- i like my box. i figured it was worth about 41 to 47 bucks depending on how you calculate your prices. But considering all their growing pains i consider myself lucky to escape unharmed! (no leaky products, no double triple charged, and i canceled last week on the website and didn't get charged anyways!)

going to a wedding tomorrow and will definetly use the shave cream and shower gel tomorrow. thinking about using the hair treatment today- anyone know how long we leave it in? i assume it's a 'glop it on and wait 10 min then rinse' type thing.... 

oh- and one of my friends has a totally organic hippy nieghbor so i gave my basil oil to her - at least someone can enjoy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bloo (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got the box with Wella and I have curly, color treated hair.  So I think it's random, also.  And Birchbox sent me a Kerastase sample for fine hair, too.  Ugh!


 I hate it when companies send out hair products honestly. They never send me anything I can really use. I have thick oily hair and they are always for thin and dry hair.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I spoke too soon last night.  The charge went through today and they took the money for the next box.  I just canceled my account.  I think you're supposed to have 14 days to cancel before the next box ships, so we'll see what happens.  If they send the next box, it's fine with me &amp; if not, I'm good with that also. 

At first I thought this month was fine, but after some time with the products I just don't feel like it's worth the cost.  I won't use the Wella, perfume, or black eyeshadow.  The tiny tubes of face products suck.  So I really will only get use out of the shaving cream and the Ahava.  I've been lucky to have avoided billing issues and leaking products.  I loved last month, but I'm getting out for now.  Maybe I will reconsider in the future.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm such a dork. I didn't even realize it's Banana scented body cream! It smells just like Banana Cream Pie. [anyone else think of family guy when they hear that phrase?]
> 
> I put on the perfume sample, and on me, it smells exactly like this one lemon sunblock chapstick that I had tasted. It's the weirdest thing. I don't think the perfume smells BAD, but it's definitely not a scent where I want to keep smelling it either. It's just a kind of weird lemony scent. I might try layering it with a vanilla or something just to see if I can get it to smell better. It's driving me nuts though because it smells like something but I cannot think of what it is [besides the chapstick, but there is something else that smells like this too.]


 I got that body cream in Vanilla Bourbon and it smells amazing! I never heard of this brand, but they seem to have some awesome scents.

I got the same perfume too and had the same feelings. Except it reminded me of dish soap! I agree... the smell is very odd... very, very odd.


----------



## nfig (Jul 6, 2012)

I just got this email...seems they're trying to change their ways due to all the complaints.  I already cancelled.  Will resub if they really do straighten out.

  If this message cannot be read correctly, please click here.
  












Dear XXXXXX, 

Our records show that you received multiple invoice emails in the past 
few days stating that you were charged for the July GLOSSYBOX. 
We have looked into our systems and can assure you that your account 
was only charged once, there were a few technical issues that caused 
the email to be sent repeatedly. If you don't see a charge, it's fine! 


As soon as we noticed that there was a problem we stopped the 
charging process and will re-launch it now that we know it is resolved. 
Don't worry you are still part of our beauty experience. Going forward, 
we will be charging your accounts in the second week of every month and 
will start shipping in the third week of the month. 

Please excuse us for an early charge on July 2nd. 
Hope you are enjoying your June box! If you haven't received it yet,
hold tight, it is on it's way!

We apologize again for all the inconvenience generated by mis-communication
and operational hiccups. We are trying to offer you the best experience 
and the best service, and we are learning day by day how to improve. 
We are passionate and committed people and our objective is your satisfaction. 

If you still have any comments or concerns, please contact us via 
telephone on 1-855-738-1140 or email us through our contact form 
here: http://www.glossybox.com/index.php/contacts. 

We are doing our best in accommodating everyoneâ€™s request. 

Have a great Glossy Weekend!
Your GLOSSYBOX Team


----------



## JennyDBV (Jul 6, 2012)

looks like they are changing their billing cycle. I will give them one more month..

Our records show that you received multiple invoice emails in the past few days stating that you were charged for the July GLOSSYBOX. We have looked into our systems and can assure you that your account was only charged once, there were a few technical issues that caused the email to be sent repeatedly. If you don't see a charge, it's fine! As soon as we noticed that there was a problem we stopped the charging process and will re-launch it now that we know it is resolved. Don't worry you are still part of our beauty experience. Going forward, we will be charging your accounts in the second week of every month and will start shipping in the third week of the month. Please excuse us for an early charge on July 2nd. Hope you are enjoying your June box! If you haven't received it yet,hold tight, it is on it's way!

We apologize again for all the inconvenience generated by mis-communicationand operational hiccups. We are trying to offer you the best experience and the best service, and we are learning day by day how to improve. We are passionate and committed people and our objective is your satisfaction.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 6, 2012)

I FINALLY got my box today. I was bracing myself for leaks, spills, and a gigantic mess, but there wasn't one! Whew. I got the Ahava body wash and the Ofra eyeshadow. I really want the Shea terra and the mascara, but hey! The fact that it arrived intact works for me. My Ofra is in Never Back, a black color. I don't typically use colors like it, so we'll see how that goes. I think it might make a good base.


----------



## shanny21 (Jul 6, 2012)

I finally got my Glossybox today! (first one yay!) I was a little nervous about the box, especially since I hadn't had any credit card or customer service issues (so far), I figured it was about my time for something bad to happen lol. I did get the wella, the mascara, the urban organics perfume (only half full), the white chocolate Shea terra, the kinerase, and the shave cream. 

When I opened the perfume vial to smell it, my cat who was sitting by me started sniffing, looked grosses out, and then got up and left! So I guess if you hate cats, this is the perfume for you!


----------



## seap3 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, if they really do start having a set billing/shipping timeframe I may resub.  I am totally ok with being billed the 2nd week and shipping the 3rd week.  That is just so much more reasonable than their current way.


----------



## seap3 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shanny21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I opened the perfume vial to smell it, my cat who was sitting by me started sniffing, looked grosses out, and then got up and left! So I guess if you hate cats, this is the perfume for you!






that is hilarious!  Maybe I should give it to my husband when he gets annoyed with our cats.


----------



## xine (Jul 6, 2012)

Just to follow up on this -

I sent Glossybox a message via their contact form, just a basic "Hi my box arrived with a product leaked inside and ruined the box, etc...I'd like to have the box replaced, thanks".

They emailed me back yesterday (I messaged them Tuesday, holiday Wednesday, email response received Thurs), which I think is a totally reasonable amount of time for a response.

They were super nice in the email and said they'd send me a replacement box as soon as possible. I responded with a thank you and I appreciate it, and they responded about 10 min later and said they hope I like the new box.

All in all, I'm happy!


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Autumn Dahy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got that body cream in Vanilla Bourbon and it smells amazing! I never heard of this brand, but they seem to have some awesome scents.
> ...


aww theres a vanilla one? I wish I had gotten that scent instead. I love vanilla scented things.

Ya, that perfume vaguely reminded me of dish soap too. It just smells so weird! I think it needs some other notes in it to smell okay on me. It just doesn't work with my body chemistry at all.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this email...seems they're trying to change their ways due to all the complaints.  I already cancelled.  Will resub if they really do straighten out.
> 
> ...


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 6, 2012)

I ended up getting the box with the mascara, kinerase and bourbon vanilla cream (I like the vanilla, but banana sounds really good too!). I was missing the product information card, but nothing was spilled so I can't complain! I hope everyone gets replacements for their leaky products.

I think I'm one of the few that doesn't mind the perfume oil. It definitely smells different on the skin than it does straight out of the vial. However, I do really like citrusy scents. I'm surprised that it doesn't seem to last on me considering it's an oil. I definitely appreciate being introduced to a perfume brand I haven't heard of before (please no more Viva La Juicy samples in boxes! 



 )


----------



## whigrose (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do u suppose maybe they have a bug that will ship people a July box who didn't pay for one?? Grin. They seem to have no problems at all double charging and even charging canceled accounts, so why can't one of their bugs work in our favor?? I bet they would fix that one the same day!


 People are saying this happened with the Look Bag, so who knows???  Although, some suspect Look Bag did it on purpose, as a way to try to get people to resubscribe after getting a bag for free.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

I want my box so bad!!!! I'm not even scheduled to get it until Monday or Tuesday. I feel like some of you have had your boxes for weeks now!!!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 6, 2012)

My tracking hasn't even updated since it left Fishers, IN on the 2nd! Grrrr! I'm in Missouri which isn't far from IN so where the heck did it go? I know we had a holiday but still... this is ridiculous!


----------



## whigrose (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can understand why the lady on the phone didn't care about your story. Imagine how many complaints they're getting. I work in customer service and if someone's  not happy, I usually want them to get down to the point. Same with the long email. With so many complaint emails, most people don't want to read a wall of text.
> ...


 I understand what you are saying, and about 90% of the time, I do try to keep my emails short and to the point.  At least, I do that with my first email.  Now if they blow me off so that I have to send a second email about the same issue, that is when I will sometimes go into detail because 1) I'm still mad and 2) They have already demonstrated that they aren't listening, they don't care, or both.  As for on the phone, I do try to get to the point, but maybe not as much as in emails.  Sometimes, if I am taking time out to call a company, one of the reasons I'm calling is because I want to feel I am heard.  Rushing me off the phone is only going to make me angrier and result in a tirade spewing forth.  I hope you keep that in mind as you handle calls at work.  That being said, customer service isn't a job I would wish on anyone.  I certainly would never want to do that for a living.  So good luck to you!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *whigrose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand what you are saying, and about 90% of the time, I do try to keep my emails short and to the point.  At least, I do that with my first email.  Now if they blow me off so that I have to send a second email about the same issue, that is when I will sometimes go into detail because 1) I'm still mad and 2) They have already demonstrated that they aren't listening, they don't care, or both.  As for on the phone, I do try to get to the point, but maybe not as much as in emails.  Sometimes, if I am taking time out to call a company, one of the reasons I'm calling is because I want to feel I am heard.  Rushing me off the phone is only going to make me angrier and result in a tirade spewing forth.  I hope you keep that in mind as you handle calls at work.  That being said, customer service isn't a job I would wish on anyone.  I certainly would never want to do that for a living.  So good luck to you!


 I totally understand people's frustrations with customer service people and it sucks that they aren't paying attention to your issue. It does suck to be in customer service but I'm one of those weird people who believe that everyone should work in customer service for at least 2 or 3 months.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I totally understand people's frustrations with customer service people and it sucks that they aren't paying attention to your issue. It does suck to be in customer service but I'm one of those weird people who believe that everyone should work in customer service for at least 2 or 3 months.


 For realz.  I think every high school student should have to work 1. retail / customer service for 2-3 months and 2. be a bathroom janitor for 1 week and 3. pick up trash off the side of the road for a weekend.  I'm appalled at how people leave bathrooms and the roadway, assuming _someone else_ will take care of it.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 6, 2012)

My June Glossybox arrived today but everything is damaged because three products (Kinerase, Wella, and the Organic Perfume) leaked !!!!

I am so sad!! I wrote a message in their "contact us"!!!


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want my box so bad!!!! I'm not even scheduled to get it until Monday or Tuesday. I feel like some of you have had your boxes for weeks now!!!


 

Same here, only Im not sure it will even show up then.


----------



## nerdgirlmakeup (Jul 6, 2012)

To everyone who's had problems with GlossyBox's customer service response time via email, I would recommend calling them instead if it's at all possible. It may take a couple of tries to get through, but when you call them, they have to deal with whatever your problem is RIGHT THEN to some extent, which I think works better for issues where you may be asking for a replacement item. I know they send out batches of "fulfillment orders," which I think are replacement orders, at least once a month, and if you call and talk to a person it seems you're more likely to get a result of them making a note and getting something on a list straightaway while you're on the phone. It's not a miracle cure, but I have had success with it. My lipstick in the May box was melted when it arrived (temperatures of 115-ish here, and I'm on the tail end of my carrier's route), and I called to ask them to send me a replacement. Nicole, who I spoke to each time, agreed right away to send a replacement out, and although I did have to call again to follow up two times and check if they were fulfilling my request, I did this week receive a replacement (just a day or two after my June box, so I think the fulfillment orders went out at the same time as their general shipment).


----------



## Kittables (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want my box so bad!!!! I'm not even scheduled to get it until Monday or Tuesday. I feel like some of you have had your boxes for weeks now!!!


 
            You still haven't gotten your box? Where do you live? I'm in South Florida. Mine should be here by Tues or Wed of next week (hopefully!!). I couldn't help but read these forums, so I've been somewhat spoiled as to what the contents of this box will be. I'm so nervous that mine will arrive damaged.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

             By chance, is your box in Maryland right now? That's where mine is. Last time, it stayed there for about a week before it finally arrived at my local post office. It is frustrating! But I think the worst part is that these are supposed to be our June boxes! lol. It's confounding! I'm subbed to MG and BB and I feel like I'm due to receive their June boxes b/c of GB's muddled way of handling shipments. lol. At least they've got their acts together. I'm happy we actually receive THAT month's box in *that* month. All in all, I'd be loath to cancel GB because of the products they issue. I think they just need time to smooth things out. 

            As for Zadi's email to the company, very eloquently and aptly put! I hope they listen!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow. I know that I can't personally complain, because I was lucky enough to have my box get here in a very timely manner. But the fact that some of you are still waiting is just ridiculous! We pay $21 a month for this stuff, it is ridiculous to use this cheap bottom of the barrel shipping method!

Of all the services I have tried, this one and Little Black Bag have the absolute slowest shipping...and they're the two most expensive (with LBB having an actual dedicated shipping cost, no less. BUT I love LBB and their awesome customer service enough that the slow shipping isn't a deal breaker.).

I'm glad I've unsubscribed to GB.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow. I know that I can't personally complain, because I was lucky enough to have my box get here in a very timely manner. But the fact that some of you are still waiting is just ridiculous! We pay $21 a month for this stuff, it is ridiculous to use this cheap bottom of the barrel shipping method!
> 
> ...


                  Did all your items arrive intact?


----------



## mstlcmn (Jul 6, 2012)

I am still waiting for mine as well, yet somehow my mother  (who lives with me) got her box today!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 6, 2012)

Glossybox got back to me in a timely manner and they are going to send me a replacement for my AHAVA. Let's hope this one doesn't spill everywhere.


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jul 6, 2012)

Still waiting in Little Rock, AR, too.  My shipping info hasn't updated since the 3rd and says it's still in Indiana. 



  I am really not happy with this shipping issue.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dots (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

I've been reading this forum for a few months now and a big fan of beauty products but only got into the sub boxes in the past two months...how fun!!

Quick Question...I received the Ahava in my GB and it was all over everything, like many other boxes here. I was kinda bummed but was on the fence about contacting GB and thinking that I would just go and order one online, but when I went to the Ahava site this morning, noticed that the sample was $8.00. In your experience, is it a good idea to contact them about a leaked sample (I mean there was basically nothing left in the bottle) and I think the Wella leaked, as well.

Thanks for any feedback!!

I'm not sure what this emoticon has to do with this post, but I thought it was cute.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 6, 2012)

So... I accidentally ordered a second June box after my first had shipped, because I thought the order failed and I panicked... I emailed and tried to cancel the second box, but the CS rep told me that it had already been shipped and suggested I give it to a friend. Not the worst thing ever, it's not like it was my last $21 for food or anything. Kind of sucks, but it was my own fault anyway, for freaking out without waiting for a response. At that time I thought I was going to have two identical boxes, since everyone's was the same last month. I got my first box in June, and the second one arrived today. I was completely thrilled with my first box, but I'm SO EXCITED that the second box is different!!! I got the Shea Terra in "Mango" and mascara and Kinerase. I am not a big fan of mango, but I'm so excited it's different stuff! And I LOVE mascara -- it might be a little boring, but it's my #1 beauty staple. I don't go anywhere without my mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, you can always use shaving cream; even if it's not my favorite, it will get used! And I loved that Wella, so now I have an extra dose! Woohoo!

Man, if anyone liked that "Urban Organic" perfume, they could get a lifetime supply from all of us who don't like it. Anyone want mine? I actually like the fragrance, but not to wear. Just like I love the smell of coffee, or bacon, but I personally don't want to smell like either of those. (I'm sure there is someone who would find that appealing, and I don't judge. I just don't like it myself.) It would make a great room fragrance for the kitchen, I think.

I already canceled the second membership, but now I'm wondering whether I filled out the profile differently to get a different box? Or do they even pay attention to that (debatable)? Or did they just give me a random box because I signed up after the boxes were supposed to have shipped? I wish I could go back and look at what I filled out on each!

If anyone loves Mango, I'd be happy to trade for pretty much ANY other fragrance (no bacon, hehe). Something about mango and my personal chemistry together mix to make a weird BO sort of smell. Not attractive.


----------



## Dots (Jul 6, 2012)

For those of you that received the Shea Terra, do you love it? I kept reading good things about the Bourbon Vanilla...any other suggestions? I went to their site and you can order the minis in a bunch of scents...thought those would be nice to throw in the handbag since they seems really nice.


----------



## JessP (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So... I accidentally ordered a second June box after my first had shipped, because I thought the order failed and I panicked... I emailed and tried to cancel the second box, but the CS rep told me that it had already been shipped and suggested I give it to a friend. Not the worst thing ever, it's not like it was my last $21 for food or anything. Kind of sucks, but it was my own fault anyway, for freaking out without waiting for a response. At that time I thought I was going to have two identical boxes, since everyone's was the same last month. I got my first box in June, and the second one arrived today. I was completely thrilled with my first box, but I'm SO EXCITED that the second box is different!!! I got the Shea Terra in "Mango" and mascara and Kinerase. I am not a big fan of mango, but I'm so excited it's different stuff! And I LOVE mascara -- it might be a little boring, but it's my #1 beauty staple. I don't go anywhere without my mascara!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, you can always use shaving cream; even if it's not my favorite, it will get used! And I loved that Wella, so now I have an extra dose! Woohoo!
> 
> ...


 I may be the only one here who actually doesn't mind the Urban Organic perfume lol!


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> ...


 I emailed them about my spilled AHAVA and they wanted to know the extent of the damage so they would know what needed to be fixed. I emailed them about the damage yesterday and they got back to me today telling me they would be sending me a new one. I feel like it is always a good idea to email them just so they know that this happened and what they need to do next time to make sure it doesn't happen again. I would just email them and tell them that the Wella and the AHAVA leaked.


----------



## JessP (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that received the Shea Terra, do you love it? I kept reading good things about the Bourbon Vanilla...any other suggestions? I went to their site and you can order the minis in a bunch of scents...thought those would be nice to throw in the handbag since they seems really nice.


 Love this product! I've been using it constantly for the past few days, and I don't even need to because it works so nicely lol. I just really like the smell (I got Bananas &amp; Baobabs).


----------



## Dots (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I emailed them about my spilled AHAVA and they wanted to know the extent of the damage so they would know what needed to be fixed. I emailed them about the damage yesterday and they got back to me today telling me they would be sending me a new one. I feel like it is always a good idea to email them just so they know that this happened and what they need to do next time to make sure it doesn't happen again. I would just email them and tell them that the Wella and the AHAVA leaked.


 Okay, I took your suggestion and just e-mailed them, hopefully I hear back!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank You!


----------



## Dots (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this product! I've been using it constantly for the past few days, and I don't even need to because it works so nicely lol. I just really like the smell (I got Bananas &amp; Baobabs).


 Is it greasy at all or just moisturizing? I wash my hands all the time so they tend to be dry.


----------



## JessP (Jul 6, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* 



Is it greasy at all or just moisturizing? I wash my hands all the time so they tend to be dry.

It does feel a bit greasy when you first apply it, but it absorbs into a more powdery/dry finish (if that makes sense) after a minute or two. I find it to be really moisturizing and longer-lasting than a regular lotion-type product.


----------



## Dots (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It does feel a bit greasy when you first apply it, but it absorbs into a more powdery/dry finish (if that makes sense) after a minute or two. I find it to be really moisturizing and longer-lasting than a regular lotion-type product.


 
Ooh yay!! Thank You! I was TRYING to be good, but I may need to give in and order a few.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 6, 2012)

YUM white chocolate!  I got Bourbon Vanilla



> Originally Posted by *shanny21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my Glossybox today! (first one yay!) I was a little nervous about the box, especially since I hadn't had any credit card or customer service issues (so far), I figured it was about my time for something bad to happen lol. I did get the wella, the mascara, the urban organics perfume (only half full), the white chocolate Shea terra, the kinerase, and the shave cream.
> 
> When I opened the perfume vial to smell it, my cat who was sitting by me started sniffing, looked grosses out, and then got up and left! So I guess if you hate cats, this is the perfume for you!


----------



## JessP (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh yay!! Thank You! I was TRYING to be good, but I may need to give in and order a few.


 Sure! I want to try more of the scents myself and have been checking their site out, too. I'll probably place an order next week lol!


----------



## maclothier (Jul 6, 2012)

I received my first Glossybox yesterday.  My Ahava body wash had opened and spilled all over the other contents.  I didn't stop to take a picture!  LOL  I cleaned up that mess ASAP, since it was sitting on my bed.  I rinsed off the products and had to throw the pretty box away.  I didn't bother calling.  Frankly, I'm not sure they would have cared and I didn't want to waste my time and get frustrated.  This was my FIRST box FFS!!  The Ofra eye shadow was a mustard-gold color. Hmm.  However, the worst product by far was the perfume.  I have to preface this by saying I am not one of those that hates perfume samples.  I love them!  I must have at least 75 little vials not to mention my personal stash of full size luxury perfumes.  I love perfume!  When I put this on, my son said I smelled like potpourri and my husband said I smelled like Pine Sol.  Hah!  I'm not sure what I'm going to do. If it was just a $10 subscription, I'd keep it around to see what happens...but $21.  Sheesh...I just don't know.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 6, 2012)

I got Bourban Vanilla as well and love it!! I like vanilla scented butters because they're easy to layer with other scents


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I may be the only one here who actually doesn't mind the Urban Organic perfume lol!


 Same here. 



  I wouldn't spend $65 for it, but I'll definitely use the sample.


----------



## Dots (Jul 6, 2012)

Gosh, all of their scents sound like a holiday dessert that we should be eating, but they all sound so lovely!


----------



## JessP (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.
> ...


 Agreed! I think we're the two odd men (ladies) out on this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, my box arrived today and to my dismay... add me to the list of people who had Ahava destroy the box, and the excitement. The flip top cap flips open and shut effortlessly and there is no safety seal. That stuff COMPLETELY emptied out into the box and all over everything else. Aside from an empty ahava bottle and a messy box, I got the tiny Vbeaute tubes, the Ofra eyeshadow in Never Black which is not a nice color in my opinion (guess I'll try using it as a base or something), I got that nasty smelling perfume oil, and the shave cream. This box totally sucks!!! Even if nothing leaked, it still would suck! Not happy at all!! I emailed the CS and let them know I expect either a full refund of this box or a replacement. If I don't hear something back, I'll email them again, and again, and again. I better get heard and compensated. $21.00 is too much to spend on a disappoinment of this magnitude. Here's looking forward to my Birchbox and Myglam bag showing up soon to cheer me up.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 6, 2012)

Kittables I'm in south Florida too! Yes it STILL shows its in Maryland and has been there since June 29th. I'm dying here!


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jul 6, 2012)

I am starting to feel super lucky that I received a box with the Ahava and my box was totally in tact and unharmed. AND I live in hot as can be southern Arizona!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am starting to feel super lucky that I received a box with the Ahava and my box was totally in tact and unharmed. AND I live in hot as can be southern Arizona!


Me, too! I don't live in AZ, but it's hot and super humid here! I think the day I got mine was the same day all my Facebook friends were posting photos of their car gauges and phone apps with 108 degree highs... I got the AHAVA and not a single drop had leaked out. I hope everyone has that luck next time! I always feel bad for people who get damaged stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed! I think we're the two odd men (ladies) out on this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Okay, I ranted earlier (was just really mad about the Ahava spillage) and mentioned the perfume oil smelled nasty. At first smell, it was odd. I put a dab on my wrists, rubbed my wrists together and waited a bit. Now the smell is quite delicate! I can smell the lemon, ginger, and basil.  It's actually quite summery and nice. So I take back what I said. I'd still like them to replace it because the card is stained and damaged and the vial isn't even 1/2 full. Otherwise, it's nice.


----------



## JessP (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I ranted earlier (was just really mad about the Ahava spillage) and mentioned the perfume oil smelled nasty. At first smell, it was odd. I put a dab on my wrists, rubbed my wrists together and waited a bit. Now the smell is quite delicate! I can smell the lemon, ginger, and basil.  It's actually quite summery and nice. So I take back what I said. I'd still like them to replace it because the card is stained and damaged and the vial isn't even 1/2 full. Otherwise, it's nice.


 Cool, I'm glad you gave it a chance!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that received the Shea Terra, do you love it? I kept reading good things about the Bourbon Vanilla...any other suggestions? I went to their site and you can order the minis in a bunch of scents...thought those would be nice to throw in the handbag since they seems really nice.


 I got the Banana Shea Terra a couple of months ago from Beauty Army. I may be in the minority here but I didn't like it. It was way to thick and didn't blend in well. I also hated having to stick my finger in the tub b/c once it gets under your nail its hard to get it off. If I get it in my box its going up for trade. 



> Originally Posted by *ShesaRenegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting in Little Rock, AR, too.  My shipping info hasn't updated since the 3rd and says it's still in Indiana.
> 
> ...


 I live in Camden, AR and haven't got mine either. I think Arkansas must be a shipping black hole!!


----------



## diamo (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm still waiting.   My box has been in NJ since the 29th, and I'm in Florida.  This is my first box and I am wishing I had never subscribed after reading all the horrid reviews about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 6, 2012)

I got one of my boxes; it was in perfect condition. Still no refund on the incorrect charge, but Nicole did try to call today. I wasn't home.


----------



## kahless (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that received the Shea Terra, do you love it? I kept reading good things about the Bourbon Vanilla...any other suggestions? I went to their site and you can order the minis in a bunch of scents...thought those would be nice to throw in the handbag since they seems really nice.


 
I'm not a big fan of body butters but I tried it right after opening my box and I love it! The smell of the Bourbon Vanilla is amazing - it's been several hours and I'm still getting whiffs of it from my hands. It isn't greasy like others I've tried and the texture is really nice. It's almost like it's whipped. This is the first time I've tried Shea Terra but I might have to try more!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 7, 2012)

If i get my July Birchbox before my June Glossybox I will literally FLIP A SHIT.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 7, 2012)

I think it sucks that some of u still dont have your boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 7, 2012)

OFF Topic from Glossybox...



> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants to know for (relatively) sure whether they use the Beauty Profile answers to determine which box you get, it would be relatively easy to figure out. Since there are only two boxes (not counting color/scent/type variations, which were almost certainly random), it would be quite simple to write a program to sort through data and figure out whether there's any correlation.
> 
> ...


 Could you program a form for Birchbox? That would be amazing because I'd love to see how well Birchbox's beauty profile works with matching people's preferences.


----------



## nerdgirlmakeup (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OFF Topic from Glossybox...
> 
> Could you program a form for Birchbox? That would be amazing because I'd love to see how well Birchbox's beauty profile works with matching people's preferences.


 I definitely could, actually. However, it would take a lot more effort and probably help from someone who has a list of everything provided in every box and a way that people could reference which boxes they had so I wouldn't have to list all the items on the form. I think Zadidoll has a similar list each month, but I'm not sure? I swore I remembered seeing a chart on her blog once but I could never find it again when I went looking. 

I'd love to do one for Birchbox because I subscribe to them too. The statistical analysis each month wouldn't be as conclusive/significant unless we got a REALLY large number of subscribers to contribute their answers for one month, though, just because there are so many more possible boxes than for GlossyBox. But if there was enough interest, I would certainly be willing to set it up and do the analysis.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Checked my tracking today. My box was delivered. I'm not home currently (and won't be for awhile - fiance is doing a MTG release, haha) and all I can think about is if my Ahava is leaky - and the longer until I get home, the longer it leaks. Let's pray it's not!


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I definitely could, actually. However, it would take a lot more effort and probably help from someone who has a list of everything provided in every box and a way that people could reference which boxes they had so I wouldn't have to list all the items on the form. I think Zadidoll has a similar list each month, but I'm not sure? I swore I remembered seeing a chart on her blog once but I could never find it again when I went looking.
> ...


 YES.  I think you should propose the idea on the Birchbox thread and I'm sure Zadidoll would pull up all of the box variations (once their released) and that way we can get people to imput reponses.  The group has about 700 people and you don't need all of the subscribers to submit an answer if I remember statistics correctly. You only need a large enough sample group to minimize skewed results and I think &gt;100 should be okay. If not, it might be fun to do it for the August box too.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

I got my box - I got the mascara box with the Kinerase, Wella, and Shea Terra. I'm happy! My Shea Terra is in cardamom menthe. It's a fantastic mint scent and it's perfect for me! I even like the A Perfume Organic perfume oil! This box was big for me as I was one of the ones with credit issues. I kind of fell in love with anything and I've decided to continue my subscription, just on a month-to-month basis.


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants to know for (relatively) sure whether they use the Beauty Profile answers to determine which box you get, it would be relatively easy to figure out. Since there are only two boxes (not counting color/scent/type variations, which were almost certainly random), it would be quite simple to write a program to sort through data and figure out whether there's any correlation.
> 
> ...


Cool! I completed your survey. Curious as to what you find out.


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box - I got the mascara box with the Kinerase, Wella, and Shea Terra. I'm happy! My Shea Terra is in cardamom menthe. It's a fantastic mint scent and it's perfect for me! I even like the A Perfume Organic perfume oil! This box was big for me as I was one of the ones with credit issues. I kind of fell in love with anything and I've decided to continue my subscription, just on a month-to-month basis.


 Hmm, I think I would have liked the mint. I got mango, and I'm pretty undecided on it at the moment. Smells good at first, but then meh! What do you think of the mascara?


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants to know for (relatively) sure whether they use the Beauty Profile answers to determine which box you get, it would be relatively easy to figure out. Since there are only two boxes (not counting color/scent/type variations, which were almost certainly random), it would be quite simple to write a program to sort through data and figure out whether there's any correlation.
> 
> ...


YESSS! I love it. If you need any help with this, let me know!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

Wooohooo my box is finally moving!!! It was accepted by my local post office this morning but if I remember correctly that doesn't mean I'll get it today. Looks like Monday will probably be my delivery day.


----------



## becarr50 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone wants to know for (relatively) sure whether they use the Beauty Profile answers to determine which box you get, it would be relatively easy to figure out. Since there are only two boxes (not counting color/scent/type variations, which were almost certainly random), it would be quite simple to write a program to sort through data and figure out whether there's any correlation.
> 
> ...


 I filled out the survey too! Interested to see what you come up with as far as whether there's a correlation. Did most people who couldn't fill out their profile before the "June" box get the mascara, shea butter combo?


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wooohooo my box is finally moving!!! It was accepted by my local post office this morning but if I remember correctly that doesn't mean I'll get it today. Looks like Monday will probably be my delivery day.


Gosh it's taking forever. I received mine yesterday. All was well with my box.. except that the outer box wasn't sealed.


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking hasn't even updated since it left Fishers, IN on the 2nd! Grrrr! I'm in Missouri which isn't far from IN so where the heck did it go? I know we had a holiday but still... this is ridiculous!


 my box sat in MD for like 6 days =/


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 7, 2012)

For all those ladies wondering about their tracking and why their packages are still in Maryland....check USPS tracking instead of Glossybox tracking.  When I copy and pasted my tracking number into the USPS box I got much better results. Note: I live in Orlando, FL.





and after going to the USPS website....


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 7, 2012)

so my box got here today after like two weeks. This is my first and my last box. Until they get their crap straightened out Im not coming back. I will most likely put the body creme up for trade because its lavender and well..it smells like medicine to me. the mascara is also really goopy. hopefully it will dry out a bit more.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 7, 2012)

They survey is a great idea - already filled it out. Thanks nerdgirlmakeup!

For those that don't like the perfume oil, I have a Miss Dior perfume sample I'd be willing to trade if anyone is interested. I tried it once and didn't care for it.

UPDATE: Miss Dior has been traded!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 7, 2012)

I finally got my box today! I got the mascara and the body butter in mango. It smells AMAZING. I think it may even have a little bit of vanilla undertone. It kinda smells like mangos and cream to me. I love my box.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YES...I used my mascara this morning for the first time, very wet, thin consistency, and bunched my eyelashes together, so not all that impressive. My favorite thing in the entire shipment is the Shea Terra.


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 7, 2012)

I got my box last week and I was surprised to see that my outerbox had a big rubberband around it.. so that it didn't bust open.

My contents were all in tact no spillage or anything. I got the ahava wash, ofra and wella box. 

Only thing was the sticky part of the package was not secure. That could have been a big mess...

Still real jealous of you ladies with the Shea Terra boxes!!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my box today! I got the mascara and the body butter in mango. It smells AMAZING. I think it may even have a little bit of vanilla undertone. It kinda smells like mangos and cream to me. I love my box.


We are box twins! I got mine today with the mascara and the mango SheaTerra. It smells sooooooo good! I'm loving the brush on the mascara. I haven't seen one like it before. Nothing leaked and it was all good for me. Another successful month I will definitely keep subscribing! I can't wait to try the Wella because it smells heavenly.


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> We are box twins! I got mine today with the mascara and the mango SheaTerra. It smells sooooooo good! I'm loving the brush on the mascara. I haven't seen one like it before. Nothing leaked and it was all good for me. Another successful month I will definitely keep subscribing! I can't wait to try the Wella because it smells heavenly.


 Glad you finally got it! Ack I was worried! I got the lavender sheaterra and its intense but is hydrating. Mascara-- I loveeee the brush but have found it to be really goopy/wet/too much on the brush. Still am using it because of the brush. Favorite was the wella  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StillPooh (Jul 7, 2012)

Whenever a mascara is wetter than I would like, I leave the cap a little less snug and wait a couple of weeks. That usually does the trick!


----------



## missionista (Jul 7, 2012)

After an epic post office odyssey, I finally got my box!!!  I'm so excited it's here, now I have to go play!


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 7, 2012)

arghhh Im so frustrated



  I typed in the tracking number again and it still says that there is no information. Can you cancel online or do I have to call? This is too much for me to dealing with.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brienicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> arghhh Im so frustrated
> 
> ...


 You can call and have them cancel or you can cancel through your profile online!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just filled out the questionnaire. Looking forward to seeing the results  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 7, 2012)

You know, I am very disappointed with people getting those little Shea Terras. I know a lot of people like Shea Terra, but it's not exactly Burberry and it's not like we aren't getting through about 49 other services. The 4oz is only worth $14.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, I am very disappointed with people getting those little Shea Terras. I know a lot of people like Shea Terra, but it's not exactly Burberry and it's not like we aren't getting through about 49 other services. The 4oz is only worth $14.


 I think that has more to do with Shea Terra than with Glossybox. From other boxes I have seen, Shea Terra always provides tiny samples of their products, so the 1 oz cream is actually a 'big' sample for them. Although I DO wish they would have provided a full size cream for the glossyboxes. Especially since this product only went out in half of the boxes.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 7, 2012)

Ladies, please be advised that filling out surveys and soliciting others to fill out surveys is in direct violation of the Terms of Services:

Restrictions on Use
You agree that you will not:

2. use the Site to transmit or post spam, chain letters, contests, junk email, pyramid schemes, *surveys*, or other mass messaging, whether commercial in nature or not.

The link(s) to the survey have been deleted. Please see the Terms of Service (link is at the bottom of the page). If you have any other questions, please let me know!



> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OFF Topic from Glossybox...
> 
> Could you program a form for Birchbox? That would be amazing because I'd love to see how well Birchbox's beauty profile works with matching people's preferences.





> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I definitely could, actually. However, it would take a lot more effort and probably help from someone who has a list of everything provided in every box and a way that people could reference which boxes they had so I wouldn't have to list all the items on the form. I think Zadidoll has a similar list each month, but I'm not sure? I swore I remembered seeing a chart on her blog once but I could never find it again when I went looking.
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You know, I am very disappointed with people getting those little Shea Terras. I know a lot of people like Shea Terra, but it's not exactly Burberry and it's not like we aren't getting through about 49 other services. The 4oz is only worth $14.


I'm in love with my little Shea Terra! I've never gotten it through any other service. I must say I'm majorly impressed and might purchase a full size. It feels so good on the skin. I don't think the Shea Terra was the big ticket item. The $20 mascara was the most valuable in my box I'm sure. Oh and big props to Shea Terra for sealing it on the inside so it didn't leak. Ahava should do that in the future.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

I love my Shea Terra too! Definitely will be looking into full-size products.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in love with my little Shea Terra! I've never gotten it through any other service. I must say I'm majorly impressed and might purchase a full size. It feels so good on the skin. I don't think the Shea Terra was the big ticket item. The $20 mascara was the most valuable in my box I'm sure. Oh and big props to Shea Terra for sealing it on the inside so it didn't leak. Ahava should do that in the future.


 it was sealed? ... ew no wonder there was a big fat thumb mark in mine -___- oh wells...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was sealed? ... ew no wonder there was a big fat thumb mark in mine -___- oh wells...


Yes! I had to peel off a paper seal that was under the lid sort of like a ketchup bottle or something would have. Eeewwww on the thumb print!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my Shea Terra too! Definitely will be looking into full-size products.


 I got the Shea Terra, but I got it in Mango, so I traded it away (I can't wear mango or passion fruit fragrances, sadly)... Now after all your rave reviews, however, I think I might want to go purchase some from Shea Terra! Which scent to get? Bourbon Vanilla sounds tempting, but I also like the idea of the Cape Chamomile... Did anyone get this fragrance? (Shea Terra does offer the 1 oz. sample size like we got in our boxes, by the way... but they are $6/ea. Wish they sold a sampler pack for a bit less.)


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was sealed? ... ew no wonder there was a big fat thumb mark in mine -___- oh wells...


Mine was sealed, too, but there was an indentation about the shape of a large thumb in mine, too. I think that's just the way the creme was poured into the bottle, to be honest.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Shea Terra, but I got it in Mango, so I traded it away (I can't wear mango or passion fruit fragrances, sadly)... Now after all your rave reviews, however, I think I might want to go purchase some from Shea Terra! Which scent to get? Bourbon Vanilla sounds tempting, but I also like the idea of the Cape Chamomile... Did anyone get this fragrance? (Shea Terra does offer the 1 oz. sample size like we got in our boxes, by the way... but they are $6/ea. Wish they sold a sampler pack for a bit less.)


I got the mango so I'm no help with smells, but I think a sampler pack would be awesome! Shea Terra hear that!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! I had to peel off a paper seal that was under the lid sort of like a ketchup bottle or something would have. Eeewwww on the thumb print!


 


> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was sealed, too, but there was an indentation about the shape of a large thumb in mine, too. I think that's just the way the creme was poured into the bottle, to be honest.


 mine wasn't sealed AT ALL.. but I won't be shooting them an email or phone call. it's no biggie even though it is gross.


----------



## Wida (Jul 7, 2012)

Shea Terra body creams are the best that I have ever used, hands down.  I own a couple of them and I can't live without them.  I have the Banana and Boababs which smells like banana pudding but better. I also have the Pink Guava Pomegranate which is a very light and refreshing, and the Marula which is very sweet.  It's almost a toffee smell or something along those lines, but it smells really good.  I want to try them all!  I also love their Dark Chocolate Sugar Exfoliating scrub too.  If you call them, they can usually work with you to "build" a sample pack of the products that they have in sample sizes that aren't listed on their website.  I did that to introduce my mom to their products.  Oh, and if you like them on Facebook, they are constantly doing giveaways of their products. 



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Shea Terra, but I got it in Mango, so I traded it away (I can't wear mango or passion fruit fragrances, sadly)... Now after all your rave reviews, however, I think I might want to go purchase some from Shea Terra! Which scent to get? Bourbon Vanilla sounds tempting, but I also like the idea of the Cape Chamomile... Did anyone get this fragrance? (Shea Terra does offer the 1 oz. sample size like we got in our boxes, by the way... but they are $6/ea. Wish they sold a sampler pack for a bit less.)


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Just finished my blog post - the box with the mascara was worth around $52. Guess I'm staying described despite the problems I've had. hahahah

http://beautyoutloud.blogspot.com/2012/07/glossybox-june-2012.html


----------



## meaganola (Jul 7, 2012)

Huh.  My Shea Terra wasn't sealed (the shaving cream was, though).  There's a dip sort of like a thumb *could* have made it, but the surface of the butter itself is smooth.  No arch, loop, or whorl.  It actually reminds me of when my mom used to make jams/jellies and seal them with paraffin.  That makes me a little nervous of the consistency, but, hey, I might as well give it a shot tonight.  

And I'm trying the perfume right now.  On top of it being an oil (I can't wear alcohol-based fragrance, so I was thrilled to *finally* see a perfume oil in one of these boxes), this is actually my sort of scent!  A little herbal, a little citrusy, and a whole lot hippie.  I was a little concerned about the vetiver (my nose reads it as burning), but it's playing nicely with everything else.  I would seriously consider ordering a sampler from the company to decide which one to order in a full-sized bottle (and $65 for 12 ml may sound astronomical if you're used to paying $40 for a two-ounce bottle of eau de toilette, but oil goes *much* further than eau de toilette.  I have a particular oil that I use almost every night as a bit of sleepytime aromatherapy, and I've been working on the same 5 ml bottle for a couple of years now) if I didn't already have literally hundreds of perfume oils already.  It's too bad there isn't a magical delivery system where everyone who didn't want theirs could drop it in a chute, and those of us who dig it can collect all the discards, all with no postage or travel time involved.  I could justify collecting these and putting them in my own rollerball bottle if I didn't have to buy the oil.

(Also, for *any* perfume where you like the scent but can't wear it due to problems with skin chemistry issues, a scent locket can be a fantastic investment!  Just put the scent on a bit of cotton -- I typically use cotton balls since I always have them due to my nail polish addiction -- and put it in the locket.  As your body heat warms the metal, the scent will be released.  It won't always smell the same since skin chemistry does affect scent, but that actually sometimes makes a scent *better*.  My current scent locket is this little piece of steampunkery:


I've been using them for four and a half years now, and they're great when I don't want to wear perfume directly on my skin for any reason.  And if you are, say, a nurse who can't wear scent at work, you just take off your necklace, and *boom* scent-free.  Put it back on, and *boom* scented.  As an added bonus, this one is groovy enough that I will wear it just as jewelry and not bother with putting a scent in it.)


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shea Terra body creams are the best that I have ever used, hands down.  I own a couple of them and I can't live without them.  I have the Banana and Boababs which smells like banana pudding but better. I also have the Pink Guava Pomegranate which is a very light and refreshing, and the Marula which is very sweet.  It's almost a toffee smell or something along those lines, but it smells really good.  I want to try them all!  I also love their Dark Chocolate Sugar Exfoliating scrub too.  If you call them, they can usually work with you to "build" a sample pack of the products that they have in sample sizes that aren't listed on their website.  I did that to introduce my mom to their products.  Oh, and if you like them on Facebook, they are constantly doing giveaways of their products.


Pink Guava Pomegranate sounds AMAZING!!!! I want it now!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pink Guava Pomegranate sounds AMAZING!!!! I want it now!


 hahah i was thinking of the same thing.. im gonna look into it tonight!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my Shea Terra too! Definitely will be looking into full-size products.


I am NOT putting down Shea Terra at all. I guess I just want more uniqueness from GB, especially with all the problems!


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am NOT putting down Shea Terra at all. I guess I just want more uniqueness from GB, especially with all the problems!


 Oh I totally understand! I've never even heard of the brand before now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (Jul 7, 2012)

> I got the mango so I'm no help with smells, but I think a sampler pack would be awesome! Shea Terra hear that!!!


 Sheaterraoganics.com sells a sampler pack with 3 1 oz jars already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> not positive what scents but I have bananas and baobabs, bourbon vanilla, gingered pumpkin, mango, white chocolate and pomegranate and LOVE them all but especially the vanilla and banana. Their Rose Hips black soap is a staple in my Skincare routine! Love this brand!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sheaterraoganics.com sells a sampler pack with 3 1 oz jars already
> 
> ...


OMG I just looked up the Rose HIps black soap and now I want that!! Really bad!!!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 7, 2012)

Forgot to update, but they finally got back to me and I am getting a new box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalisay (Jul 7, 2012)

I ordered a couple 1 oz jars of the Shea Terra after getting my sample. I love how they sell smaller versions of it. I can never use up a full size! I need variety and I always cycle my lotion products around or else I get sick of it. Coupon code: July2012 If anyone is interested on saving a little bit of $$$ in the site.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I just looked up the Rose HIps black soap and now I want that!! Really bad!!!


 YOU GUYS ARE HORRIBLE!!! I'm definitely gonna make a purchase... it's my boyfriend's mom's birthday soon... and I want a couple of things toooo DD


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered a couple 1 oz jars of the Shea Terra after getting my sample. I love how they sell smaller versions of it. I can never use up a full size! I need variety and I always cycle my lotion products around or else I get sick of it.
> 
> Coupon code: July2012
> ...


 Hmmm almost bought 3 but I hate paying for shipping!! ugh... Even though the coupon would pretty much pay itself to ship. The debate continues...


----------



## Wida (Jul 7, 2012)

The black soap is one of the most amazing products I have ever used! It cleared up my acne prone skin and reduced old scars to almost nothing. I have it in both the bar form and liquid soap. Liquid on my face and the bar in the shower for body exfoliation. My skin has never felt or looked so good. I never ever would have gone without foundation because my skin was so bad, but I do it all the time now. Order it, you won't be disappointed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, the 30% off coupon really makes it a great deal.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered a couple 1 oz jars of the Shea Terra after getting my sample. I love how they sell smaller versions of it. I can never use up a full size! I need variety and I always cycle my lotion products around or else I get sick of it.
> 
> Coupon code: July2012
> ...


 Thank you for being an enabler



 haha about to go make a purchase!!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

You are all a bunch of enablers!!!! With that said I bought the Rose Hips Black Soap and a Pink Guavas and Pomegranates mini. I can't wait to use them!!!





Thanks for the coupon code as well. At least that takes care of the shipping. I despise shipping costs. Amazon Prime has spoiled me.


----------



## Wida (Jul 8, 2012)

Haha, what are virtual friends on the internet for?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You really won't be disappointed. Shea terra is my favorite and most trusted skincare brand. I found them by getting a sample in Beauty Army and I love them.


----------



## JessP (Jul 8, 2012)

And I also just placed an order for the Rose Hips Black Soap and a few more body butters hehe. I see the start of a very lovely relationship between myself and Shea Terra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for the coupon code - super helpful!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2012)

Ooh, I keep forgetting I have a little bottle of the Rose Hips Black Soap that I received in some box (don't remember which one) several months ago (don't remember specifically when)!  I broke it out tonight since this thread made me think about it.  I'm going to have to remember to try it when it's not hot out because the heat makes my skin (well, really, my sweat) turn weirdly...  acidic, I guess.  *Everything* stings my skin when it's like this. Cleanser, moisturizer, sunscreen, you name it.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shea Terra body creams are the best that I have ever used, hands down.  I own a couple of them and I can't live without them.  I have the Banana and Boababs which smells like banana pudding but better. I also have the Pink Guava Pomegranate which is a very light and refreshing, and the Marula which is very sweet.  It's almost a toffee smell or something along those lines, but it smells really good.  I want to try them all!  I also love their Dark Chocolate Sugar Exfoliating scrub too.  If you call them, they can usually work with you to "build" a sample pack of the products that they have in sample sizes that aren't listed on their website.  I did that to introduce my mom to their products.  Oh, and if you like them on Facebook, they are constantly doing giveaways of their products.


EEE this got me all excited! Thank you for the helpful information! &lt;3


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 8, 2012)

Ack! I'm trying not to buy anything this month, but it's very tempting! I'd love to try some more butters and get some bars of soap. Terrible enablers here lol.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Huh.  My Shea Terra wasn't sealed (the shaving cream was, though).  There's a dip sort of like a thumb *could* have made it, but the surface of the butter itself is smooth.  No arch, loop, or whorl.  It actually reminds me of when my mom used to make jams/jellies and seal them with paraffin.  That makes me a little nervous of the consistency, but, hey, I might as well give it a shot tonight.
> 
> ...


 I couldn't see your picture, but what a great idea! You are revolutionizing my fragrance world, meaganola!

Thanks!


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered a couple 1 oz jars of the Shea Terra after getting my sample. I love how they sell smaller versions of it. I can never use up a full size! I need variety and I always cycle my lotion products around or else I get sick of it.
> 
> Coupon code: July2012
> ...


Thanks! Definitely using that one this evening!!! On what, I still haven't decided...


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't see your picture, but what a great idea! You are revolutionizing my fragrance world, meaganola!
> ...


 I couldn't either. I was looking forward to seeing the steampunk locket! 






I'm tempted to order from Shea Organics now that there's a coupon code! I got bourbon vanilla, but that banana scent sounds soooo yummy.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 8, 2012)

Decided to get the Rose Hips Black Soap and the bananas and baobabs mini. Thank you enablers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, I got that Rose Hips soap, too, and three minis AND a bar of black soap... If anyone cares, I decided to get Cape Chamomile, Bourbon Vanilla and Bananas and Baobabs (the latter-most based on all your raves)!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am going to be so moisturized... haha! I guess that's good, thought -- I'm five months pregnant and have been using lotions and creams at least twice a day to soothe my skin! It's only going to move faster from here, so at least I'm well-stocked! Hee hee


----------



## JessP (Jul 8, 2012)

Bananas and Baobabs is amazing - you ladies won't regret that purchase!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm already halfway through the GB sample lol..


----------



## CaliMel (Jul 8, 2012)

I want to try the vanilla bourbon sooo bad!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't either. I was looking forward to seeing the steampunk locket!
> ...


 
Weird!  It worked when I did the preview.  Here is the page with all of the scent lockets.  Just scroll down to the Clockworks locket (it's the fifth one on the page).  I used to have the White Rabbit one as well, but it disappeared in a tragic moving incident -- and, actually, the Clocket I have now is my second Clocket,  The first one disappeared in the same incident.  The first round of Clockets was limited and sold out almost instantly, and I was very sad because I *loved* it, and I was afraid I would never be able to get another one.  But then some more became available, and I made a comment when I placed my order about how happy I was to be able to replace my beloved stolen Clocket.  The guy who runs that company?  Decided to refund me about half of the price.  Ted is *awesome*.  It's related to the company that I get all of my perfume oil from (and by "related," I mean Ted is married to the woman who runs the perfume oil side of the Black Phoenix empire).

And if you're interested in trying some more perfume oil, just PM your address and a few of your favorite perfume notes (vanilla, citrus, patchouli, dragon's blood, roses, dirt, whatever), and I'll see if I have anything that might be appealing.  I might not (most of what I have is discontinued, and I don't want to send something you can't order now because that's not a path to go down when you're just beginning to learn about this stuff, but I do have some oils that are still available), but I'll give it a shot.  Oh!  And concepts.  Steampunk, Shakespeare, _Alice in Wonderland_ (the Mad Tea Party line was actually what got me sucked into this company), _Labyrinth_, literature (I have a very dapper gray kitten named Oscar in large part because one of my favorite oils from this company is called Dorian), dragons, Lovecraft, whatever.  

(Um.  Yeah.  BPAL has a cult-like following.  We name our pets after our favorite oils.  We get perfume because it's based on something we love even if we don't know whether we're actually going to like it.  We give away perfume in hopes of recruiting!)


----------



## calexxia (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I just looked up the Rose HIps black soap and now I want that!! Really bad!!!


 It's simply amazing.


----------



## nerdgirlmakeup (Jul 8, 2012)

Regarding figuring out whether or not the boxes sent out are random or matched:

Sorry ladies, as you can see, I violated the TOS and pissed off the mod, which is my absolute least favorite thing to do on a site. I had previously read the TOS to see if I could post a different, unrelated link and I just completely missed or forgot about that stipulation, apparently. That's what I get for posting on forums in the middle of the night while at work! So it looks like I won't be doing anything for Birchbox, either.

I can tell you what I can see from the data I did get -- it looks, although I can't say with any certainty, like the box assignment is random (for now at least -- who knows if that will change with future boxes). It's impossible for me to control for combinations of variables with a data sample this size, but as far as single variables go, there is definitely no correlation. There was no trend in box assignment based on skin type, hair color, hair type, hair dye usage, style preference, age, or money spent on makeup when taken as individual factors. It looks possible that there was a trend among users who did not fill out the beauty profile -- all the ones who responded received the box with mascara, shea butter, and firming cream -- but the possible error on that is huge because there were very few data points for that demographic. If it IS the case that they all received the same box, that would actually make me more strongly suspect that box matching was NOT random. 

As I said, it's hard to say for certain, but my opinion is that if they were using a matching system that had some sort of if-then basis, even if it was more complicated and depended on multiple variables, there would usually be some evidence of that even in a sample size this small. I would never make a certain claim or stake my reputation on it, but as someone who relies heavily on statistics to make a living and to get published in a statistics-reliant field, I would bet a buck or two that the boxes were sent out on a random basis this month.

If you have any more questions about this, feel free to PM me, but it'd be best if we kept it out of this thread because I don't want to provide any further source of irritation to a mod who probably already has a lot on her plate.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 8, 2012)

This is awesome and I wish you could finish.



> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding figuring out whether or not the boxes sent out are random or matched:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2012)

You didn't piss any of the mods off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't worry about it, I actually have an infraction listed in my account history and I'm now the Community Manager of the place. lol


----------



## missionista (Jul 8, 2012)

Does anyone know how long the code for Shea Terra organics is valid?  I tried the moisturizer last night and loved it.  I would happily order some more.  But I am really trying to do a no-buy this month...

Also, any idea how long mascara is good for if I don't use it immediately?  I have 2 mascaras going right now, and don't think I need a third one open. But I don't want it to go bad in 6 months without ever having gotten a chance to use it.

Thanks!


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whenever a mascara is wetter than I would like, I leave the cap a little less snug and wait a couple of weeks. That usually does the trick!


 i shall try that because i really dont wanna give up so soon on this mascara.


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same here.
> ...


 its smells so horrible to me. im glad Im trading it.


----------



## omgitsliz (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Kittables I'm in south Florida too! Yes it STILL shows its in Maryland and has been there since June 29th. I'm dying here!


 im in south florida as well. my box sat in MD for about 6 days. my box was shipped out on 6/26. I didnt recv it until yesterday. 7/7.


----------



## FooFooShnickens (Jul 8, 2012)

Ugh! The mascara is horrible. Mine is not watery or runny, but thick and clumpy. Yuck!


----------



## Wida (Jul 8, 2012)

Their coupon codes are usually good until about the 21st of the month.  They usually have a coupon code at least once a month, so if you are on a no-buy this month, they should have another one next month.  Of course, that's just an assumption - but they have had a coupon code every single month this year so far, so it's probably a good assumption.



> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long the code for Shea Terra organics is valid?  I tried the moisturizer last night and loved it.  I would happily order some more.  But I am really trying to do a no-buy this month...
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (Jul 8, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long the code for Shea Terra organics is valid?  I tried the moisturizer last night and loved it.  I would happily order some more.  But I am really trying to do a no-buy this month...
> 
> ...


 Mascara is usually good for a long time unless you've already opened it. Once you open it, it's the bacteria in the air that causes it to get yucky. I've also heard you should replace it every 3 months or more frequently, but mine always runs out by then anyway. HTH!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got my box!  I feel like all this wait wasn't really worth it...

Ofra Eye Shadow in an interesting gold shade that I will probably never wear since I live and breathe by my Urban Decay Naked palates...


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my box!  I feel like all this wait wasn't really worth it...
> 
> Ofra Eye Shadow in an interesting gold shade that I will probably never wear since I live and breathe by my Urban Decay Naked palates...


 I bet the gold would make a great base for a lot of the Urban Decay Naked colors. I used the UD PP in Greed which is a gold and it really makes bronze, browns, golds pop.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its smells so horrible to me. im glad Im trading it.


 Ha ha! Glad to make the trade. It's funny how people have preferences for different scents. I had the same reaction to Miss Dior - couldn't wait to wash it off. I'm happy it's going to someone who can appreciate it!


----------



## whigrose (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding figuring out whether or not the boxes sent out are random or matched:
> 
> ...


 Thanks for reporting back. I was wondering what became of this, as I did fill out the survey myself. IMHO, even if you violated the letter of the rules, you didn't violate their spirit. I mean, wasn't it discussed ahead of time, and didn't someone ask you to do it? But then, I'm not one of those people who believe "rules are rules," but rather, I believe rules are there for a reason and when someone violates them technically, you have to look at each situation specifically to see if any real harm was done. I don't think you did anything wrong. 






However, I should say that I did fill out my beauty profile with GB and I got the non-mascara box. Maybe I was an anomaly, however. Thanks again for trying to help those of us with crazy, obsessive personalities when it comes to these kind of thing. You know--like me!


----------



## xiehan (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Their coupon codes are usually good until about the 21st of the month.  They usually have a coupon code at least once a month, so if you are on a no-buy this month, they should have another one next month.  Of course, that's just an assumption - but they have had a coupon code every single month this year so far, so it's probably a good assumption.


 It also says at the bottom of the shopping cart page, once you apply the coupon:

Valid Promotions *july2012*
*Valid from: 7/2/2012 - 8/2/2012*


----------



## Dots (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

I just went back and read all the feedback on the Shea Terra so thank you so much for that...Now, I'm even more excited to order some of the butters!! 





I wasn't good about being online in the past day cus I spent yesterday cleaning and then went to the gym early this morning (and then guess who stopped and got a burger and fries on their way home from the gym?).

I have to wait and be good through the end of the week and then I can order a few, it's too bad that even with the code you still have to order so much before you get free shipping. I was almost thinking of ordering a bunch of stuff to have to give away as gifts and stocking stuffers on the minis...they seem so cute!!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in love with my little Shea Terra! I've never gotten it through any other service. I must say I'm majorly impressed and might purchase a full size. It feels so good on the skin. I don't think the Shea Terra was the big ticket item. The $20 mascara was the most valuable in my box I'm sure. Oh and big props to Shea Terra for sealing it on the inside so it didn't leak. Ahava should do that in the future.


Um... these were sealed?? My Lavender Shea Terra was not sealed. Nothing was messed up with it but definitely not sealed. Only thing sealed was shaving cream.

I really don't understand how shipping folks couldn't seal the box properly. It's like the person who was supposed to just swipe their hand across the seal was absent that day. After I opened my box I sealed it to see if the glue just wasn't sticky and it's was for sure sticky enough to seal it closed; no way could I just lift it off after it was sealed.


----------



## ValentineLissar (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nerdgirlmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding figuring out whether or not the boxes sent out are random or matched:
> 
> ...


 HI!  That's a bummer.  It would have been nice to see how well Birchbox's beauty profile actually works.  Could you possibly do a survey from your blog and not post the link here? Instead of posting links on the discussion thread, you could just post a link to your blog in your signature and the people who happen to stop by your blog could take the survey thing.  I wouldn't mind going over to your blog to fill it out at least. (I like visiting Zadidoll's blog and others all the time.) The plus side of doing a survey on your blog is you also get more traffic and viewers too. Either way, you wouldn't be soliticiting people or making unauthorized surveys directly on the MUT website. What you do on your own blog is your business. 

If you're not interested, that's fine too.  I really feel that this would have been a fascinating experiment  to obtain data that only the subscription companies have access to. Heck, I'm sure that Glossybox doesn't even have time to sit there and analyze this kind of data!  Anyways, thanks for the follow-up.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 8, 2012)

I filled out the survey, they offered it to me when I subscribed (the first day they opened subscriptions for the June box).. the 10th I believe.. and I received the other box. If the stipulation was to send the box with mascara (I actually wanted to try the anti-aging/firming creme more), but it's most likely random (and I was just unlucky).

I also think there's quite a box price disparity. Judging by how this thread is responding, it seems like the girls who did receive the other box are more satisfied, even though the Ahava in those boxes were more prone to leaking. I would have liked to try the butter also. 

Maybe this is far off, but maybe if there's going be box variations.. we should be allowed a survey that asks us which product we would want that month (ie. shea butter, mascara, or the eyeshadow). I would be more happy with that option, and leave the surprise at that.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 8, 2012)

I finally got my shipping notice today. On a Sunday, that is so bizarre to me. Anyhow, I went on and cancelled the newsletter. Thats all I needed to do to cancel the box correct? If not, someone please tell me how.


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Brienicole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got my shipping notice today. On a Sunday, that is so bizarre to me. Anyhow, I went on and cancelled the newsletter. Thats all I needed to do to cancel the box correct? If not, someone please tell me how.


 I would call them, don't be passive about it and expect them to cancel for you. The newsletter (currently) only alerts that you can sign up for subscriptions. These sort of subscriptions require you to opt out/cancel on your own, otherwise you incur a monthly charge for them to continue.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 8, 2012)

Got my box, and thankfully all in tact. At least something went well this weekend as my AC broke on the 4th and need a new one. Got the Ahava/Ofra combo. The. Ofra is in Never Back... Will try it as a primer/base for eyeshadow powder but wondering if it would work as a long lasting eyeliner. Has anyone tried that yet?


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 8, 2012)

Go my box finally, I'm not putting a spoiler on the pic because mainly everyone has gotten theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I cancelled and I'm not bummed I did, this box was good but not amazing. I resubbed to BB, which I always loved but gave up to try GB.





Basically everything except the mascara and the Kinerase are up for trade, any takers?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Go my box finally, I'm not putting a spoiler on the pic because mainly everyone has gotten theirs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 What do you want for the Shea Terra? I LOVE that stuff.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What do you want for the Shea Terra? I LOVE that stuff.


 
Do you have a link to your trade thread? I'll look through it and let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The stuff does smell amazing, but I know myself and I'll never use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine isn't updated since I used a lot in swap boxes. Let me hunt mine down.


----------



## Jwls750 (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine isn't updated since I used a lot in swap boxes. Let me hunt mine down.


 Ok hunt down and let me see it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Someone else asked me to trade it too but you have dibs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'll look at your list 1st and see if there's anything I'd like. It'd be an honor to swap with you anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 8, 2012)

How do you use the wella?  Is it a leave in treatment for after washing your hair? Or do you wash it out after applying?  Not sure....no directions and no luck on google so far lol


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 8, 2012)

after i shampooed i left it in for like 5-10 min then rinsed. seemed to work, but i have no idea, lol.


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 8, 2012)

ok thanks haha, i just tried it so we shall see!


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> after i shampooed i left it in for like 5-10 min then rinsed. seemed to work, but i have no idea, lol.


 Yup, that's how you use it! I had to look it up online since there weren't any instructions on the packaging.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMonica (Jul 9, 2012)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'm glad I wasn't the only one who had to look it up!

Lol I had to look it up as well


----------



## 1laurah (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Lol I had to look it up as well


 Me too!  And even then it was a bit of a challenge to find the answer!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 9, 2012)

has anyone been able to fill out a survey for glossydots? mine are not up yet


----------



## bloo (Jul 9, 2012)

Just checked and my survey's aren't available either.


----------



## Tygrlilee (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you use the wella?  Is it a leave in treatment for after washing your hair? Or do you wash it out after applying?  Not sure....no directions and no luck on google so far lol


 Even though they were for fine/normal hair. I have pretty long thick hair and it worked great. A little goes a long way. I will get about 3 uses out of it. Yes, you wash your hair, do the treatment, use a shower comb if you have one to comb through, a pick or even your fingers will do the job just as good. Leave in for 5-10 min, rinse thoroughly. For an even more intensive treatment(if your hair is super dry), do the wash, throw a towel in your dryer on high setting for heat, (get it nice &amp; warm), goop your treatment in your hair, comb through, wrap your warm/hot towel on your noggin, let it sit for a bit, and rinse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like this treatment, smells great &amp; does the job well. Wella usually never disappoints. (and it really does help when you wring out excessive water from your hair after washing, THEN do your treatment.)


----------



## nfig (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd be willing to trade my mascara for the Shea Terra in Banana or Vanilla Bourbon, and maybe something else small.  PM me if you have either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## redfox (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey, Ladies.  Maybe this has already been addressed but I'm wondering if everyone has been billed for July yet? I still haven't been...


----------



## Shayna11 (Jul 9, 2012)

I really liked the Wella.  It smelled fantastic and my husband kept smelling my hair.  Am I missing something or are you unable to buy it from glossybox?  I guess I'll just pray that Amazon has it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shayna11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really liked the Wella.  It smelled fantastic and my husband kept smelling my hair.  Am I missing something or are you unable to buy it from glossybox?  I guess I'll just pray that Amazon has it.


 I don't think GB has updated their site, because we're still unable to do surveys. Don't think there'd be any kind of discount if it was available there, so definitely check Amazon or google it.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 9, 2012)

I just used the Wella hair treatment! Along with others I wasn't sure what to do with it! I put it in my hair as a leave in conditioner over night! I woke up this morning and my hair is silky soft. I actually love this product I have curly hair and it made my hair so easy to brush thru. I thought I'd only get one use out of it but there is half left over to use for another night. I think I will actually be buying this product it left my hair so soft , how did you guys like it after you left in for few minutes? Same effect?


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't yet been billed for July as well! Sorry for the double post my iPad wouldn't let me add to edit !


----------



## Mandy Kane (Jul 9, 2012)

so... a girl on youtube who did a unboxing video said that in next months box one of the products will be from Fortune Cookie Soap.  (according to FCS- not GB) 

thoughts?


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Mandy Kane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so... a girl on youtube who did a unboxing video said that in next months box one of the products will be from Fortune Cookie Soap.  (according to FCS- not GB)
> 
> thoughts?


 I'm not sure how accurate that is because last I heard they were putting together their own soap subscription type box. I don't see them being able to product enough product in time for both.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

Is it bad...I don't think I've ever heard of that soap company? lol..


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it bad...I don't think I've ever heard of that soap company? lol..


 I don't think it's bad they have a lot of really cool products I've had my eye on a lot of their stuff for a long time but haven't gotten around to buying anything. They are just on a much smaller scale, they are I guess what you would call an independent company because of that I don't see them being able to provide for a high volume order but that is just speculation.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 9, 2012)

Nothing wrong with independent companies, except for when you love them and can't find items in stock lol..neat...



> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think it's bad they have a lot of really cool products I've had my eye on a lot of their stuff for a long time but haven't gotten around to buying anything. They are just on a much smaller scale, they are I guess what you would call an independent company because of that I don't see them being able to provide for a high volume order but that is just speculation.


----------



## Max88 (Jul 9, 2012)

Is anyone willing to trade their Shea Terra, any scent, for the Wella Moisturizing Treatment? PM if so.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Max88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is anyone willing to trade their Shea Terra, any scent, for the Wella Moisturizing Treatment? PM if so.


You might have better luck on the trade thread. Search: Birchbox open trade thread


----------



## Max88 (Jul 9, 2012)

^Thanks so much!


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just used the Wella hair treatment! Along with others I wasn't sure what to do with it! I put it in my hair as a leave in conditioner over night! I woke up this morning and my hair is silky soft. I actually love this product I have curly hair and it made my hair so easy to brush thru. I thought I'd only get one use out of it but there is half left over to use for another night. I think I will actually be buying this product it left my hair so soft , how did you guys like it after you left in for few minutes? Same effect?


 I used it as a leave in. So on my damp hair I applied a bit to my ends and left it. I really liked it! It smells awesome and my hair was quite soft.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been trying to avoid as many spoilers as possible, but it's kind of hard when it's been such a long wait for me. I got my tracking number on the 29th and I'm still waiting on my June box. Like, wtf? I guess I can wait another couple of days. It does say delivery should be on the 10th or 11th, but my tracking still hasn't updated from MD. This is the cruddiest, slowest shipping ever. Is anyone else still waiting for their box? :-( I know some of you ladies have canceled... I can totally see why. 

I checked their UK site and it seems they have just as many issues and apply just as much care (ha) into answering their customer's queries. Sad. 

I heard they're trying to ship boxes out the third week of the month starting either this month or August. I really hope that helps. I feel like they're cutting corners with shipping. Newgistics must be the cheapest option for them, hence why it's so slow. As I said, my shipping ETA is July 10th-11th. It honestly feels like they're milking every day of that. lol.... Like my box is sitting on a shelf until the estimated delivery date pops up on the calendar. 

Anyway... Will update with pix and stuff when I get my box. Just sad... Wanted to vent to you ladies. :-(


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying to avoid as many spoilers as possible, but it's kind of hard when it's been such a long wait for me. I got my tracking number on the 29th and I'm still waiting on my June box. Like, wtf? I guess I can wait another couple of days. It does say delivery should be on the 10th or 11th, but my tracking still hasn't updated from MD. This is the cruddiest, slowest shipping ever. Is anyone else still waiting for their box? :-( I know some of you ladies have canceled... I can totally see why.
> 
> ...


 Yep, I'm still waiting on my box, so I share your frustration.  Originally I was estimated to get my box anywhere from the 6th to the 9th, but it didn't come today.  This evening, my tracking FINALLY updated after sitting since July 2nd and it looks my box is at the post office near me and should be delivered tomorrow.  Of course, it's kind of a let down when everyone else has had theirs for what seems like forever!  I'm not too impressed with the shipping, either.


----------



## murflegirl (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't been billed yet. I called GlossyBox today because I just wanted to make sure they got my new (serve) card information.

She said if I haven't seen a charge by Friday, I should sound the alarm - they haven't done any charging yet this week.

Hope that helps those who haven't been charged yet!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 9, 2012)

Honestly they should be ashamed of themselves charging us for shipping ( I am sure thats why its 21.00 instead of 10 or 15 a month) and using the cheapest/slowest/crappiest shipping method they could find. 

I received 2 emails saying that the July boxes are now open... thanks but no thanks !!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if I can cancel my six month subscription and get some of the money back?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if I can cancel my six month subscription and get some of the money back?


I believe none of the services allow you to cancel when you've prepaid and get a refund. I know BB/GB/and MG are like that. I could be wrong but I think some links were posted last month about this.

ETA: This is from GB terms and conditions.

If you cancel, you may use your subscription until the end of your then-current subscription term; your subscription will not be renewed after your then-current term expires. However, you will not be eligible for a prorated refund of any portion of the subscription fee paid for the then-current subscription period.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 9, 2012)

I caved and resubbed...I lasted long, lol. But this time I resubbed using my prepaid serve card. =)


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 9, 2012)

Has anybody changed their payment method via the website? I'm hoping when I go to change it that nothing gets messed up.Thus far I've had 0 problems with GB and I'd like to keep it that way!


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Weird!  It worked when I did the preview.  Here is the page with all of the scent lockets.  Just scroll down to the Clockworks locket (it's the fifth one on the page).


 Very nice! I like that locket and that's a neat idea to use the locket for oil rather then applying the scent to your skin.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 10, 2012)

After much indecision, I think I'm going to cancel.  At $23.05, I didn't find either box particularly worth it.  

Don't get me wrong, the first "paid" box was good but the Birchboxes have been worth as much value wise and at less than half (+ points).    This month I got what I think was the crappier box: no Kinerase, no Shea Terry, and no mascara (wah!).  

The eye-shadow is not that great based on swatches I've seen.  I may try it if no one wants to trade for it - and I won't be that picky just want it gone!   I'm cool with the shaving cream, hair conditioning product, and body wash (which thank goodness was intact!) but neither of those are high-end or pricey samples.  But the eye shadow and those itty bitty V-beaute things - ugh.  The size of those actually turn me off of the brand entirely, it seems rude to use those ad promotional items on a high-end sub.  If I love something, I'll actually cough up dough for it so V-beaute's loss...and Glossyboxes.

I will get their next box.  It's paid.  I figure if they blow me away I can re-sub since they seem to have lots of openings.  But I don't think they are a good value for the money.  Especially with their slow shipping.  Their GlossyDot points take a loooonnnnngggg time before you see any advantage to them - which is a bummer.  

It makes me appreciate and love Birchbox more and more!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 10, 2012)

I had to update my info on the website and had no issues.  Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody changed their payment method via the website? I'm hoping when I go to change it that nothing gets messed up.Thus far I've had 0 problems with GB and I'd like to keep it that way!


----------



## BFaire06 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bummer! I just did a budget and realized how much money I spend on beauty products and was looking to cut some corners!


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 10, 2012)

I received the Mascara box, I'll trade the mascara for a SheaTerra (any scent).  PM me.

Edit: I did open the Mascara to see if it was goopy, dried out or normal. It looks like a normal new mascara to me.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicole replied to my email, and Glossybox are going to send me a new box!!!! So happy now!!!


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been trying to avoid as many spoilers as possible, but it's kind of hard when it's been such a long wait for me. I got my tracking number on the 29th and I'm still waiting on my June box. Like, wtf? I guess I can wait another couple of days. It does say delivery should be on the 10th or 11th, but my tracking still hasn't updated from MD. This is the cruddiest, slowest shipping ever. Is anyone else still waiting for their box? :-( I know some of you ladies have canceled... I can totally see why.
> 
> ...


 I am also waiting, last update was July 6th. Still in NJ ;( I had to cancel. I will probably get my July birch box before this one. It is a huge disappointment.


----------



## Kittables (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm sorry. I know. The shipping is just very slow. If I didn't like the products so much, I would cancel, too... :'( 

To the person above me, try putting your tracking number into newgistics.com. That actually showed me an update. Apparently, mine had left MD right away and had been on its way to South Florida since July 3rd. So, it took a few days... 

...but I got it. :-D




             I can't believe how anxious I am to get this silly, little box every month. :- I'm on pins and needles waiting for this thing to arrive. lol. Does anyone else feel the same way? Anyway, love what I got. There's also a perfume, but I put that off to the side and forgot to take pix. Very pungent. It reminds me of the natural oils a friend gave me to soothe my headaches. I think there must be lavender in there...? Maybe they realized what a headache they would give me beforehand with the slow shipping and decided to throw in the natural oil. hahaha  Anyway, I'm gonna go play with my box.


----------



## tilliefairy (Jul 10, 2012)

ugh! Got my box today. The Shea Terra is up for trade if anyone wants it. It is in White Chocolate. I am on the fence about the mascara. Has anyone tried it yet. Almost all mascara irritates my eyes and if it doesn't it just melts down my face in like ten mins after i apply it. Also, the perfume they sent me almost made me throw up. It was so strong!

Sorry to rant you guys but idk this box kinda sucked for me.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2012)

Was anybody else able to leave feedback/Glossydots for all products?  I tried to do it on one item and it was letting me but I then I backed out because I did not know if it would eventually catch up to me!


----------



## Kittables (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Was anybody else able to leave feedback/Glossydots for all products?  I tried to do it on one item and it was letting me but I then I backed out because I did not know if it would eventually catch up to me!


              Lol... I was actually going to ask that, myself. I filled in the surveys for everything I got in my own box, just to keep it honest. lol... Idk what might happen if we filled out the other surveys. It's kind of sloppy that they have everything up there.  




@ Glossybox.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2012)

I know it is dishonest to fill out the Glossydots on things I did not get but maybe it is their way of "making up" for all the troubles that have happened along the way!

If someone fills it out for all of them and gets the points let me know!  No judgements I just want to know if it works!



> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol... I was actually going to ask that, myself. I filled in the surveys for everything I got in my own box, just to keep it honest. lol... Idk what might happen if we filled out the other surveys. It's kind of sloppy that they have everything up there.
> ...


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe the boxes really are random and Glossybox doesn't even know what they sent us, so we all have access to all the surveys.


----------



## bloo (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe the boxes really are random and Glossybox doesn't even know what they sent us, so we all have access to all the surveys.


'If that's true then that's not smart on their part because we could all end up with extra glossydots. Maybe someone should ask on their Facebook page.


----------



## bloo (Jul 11, 2012)

This was their reply about the question I asked on FB.



> Hi Jessi, currently you're able to fill in all the surveys. You will only be able to fill in the survey for the box you received starting Friday. Sorry for any confusion. xx


 There was no comments about we shouldn't do them tho


----------



## utkgirl16 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm new to MUT (first post ever!), but I've been lurking this group (and the BirchBox group) for months, and actually subscribed to GlossyBox for June after reading about the May box here. Unfortunately I still haven't received my box (estimated delivery 7/18), but I have a feeling I will be canceling my subscription as soon as I do. For $21 a month I expect great customer service and excellent boxes... which is why I'll probably end up getting a second BirchBox subscription instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## crystalclear65 (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh! Got my box today. The Shea Terra is up for trade if anyone wants it. It is in White Chocolate. I am on the fence about the mascara. Has anyone tried it yet. Almost all mascara irritates my eyes and if it doesn't it just melts down my face in like ten mins after i apply it. Also, the perfume they sent me almost made me throw up. It was so strong!
> 
> Sorry to rant you guys but idk this box kinda sucked for me.


 I'll finally quit lurking and let my chatty self out.

Totally jealous that you recieved the lotion and mascara.  Id be happy to trade my box contents w/yours.

After seeing others on MUT &amp; YT open up these fab GBs i decided to bite the bullet and subscribe.  I was totally let down when my box came!  Im a fair complected, netural shade, wearing type of gal.... What the heck am i going to do w/black creme eyeshadow?!

I'll give GB 1 more month...


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crystalclear65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll finally quit lurking and let my chatty self out.
> 
> ...


  I got the cream shadow in Never Black whick is kinda like a murky dark gray (almost black but not quite). I don't care for the color when seeing it in the tube but when I swatched it and blended it out, it stayed dark but sheered out quite a bit. I'm thinking this might make a great shade to blend in the outer corners of the eye and up into the crease. Maybe also use as an eyeliner. I haven't tried it yet but I think I will when I get home from work today.

I unfortunately got a box that had the Ahava which spilled completely out into the box. It took 2 emails to Glossybox before they got back with me saying they would replace it as soon as they could. Hmmm. I wonder how long that will be. I cancelled but will still (or at least I better) get July's box since I was charged for it.


----------



## xiehan (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it is dishonest to fill out the Glossydots on things I did not get but maybe it is their way of "making up" for all the troubles that have happened along the way!
> 
> If someone fills it out for all of them and gets the points let me know!  No judgements I just want to know if it works!


 I'm doing them all. I figure with the bad rep Glossybox has been getting this month because of CS, billing issues, and boxes with spilled products, they're not going to risk pissing off their customers even more by taking away points / punishing them in any way.

Also, even though I haven't necessarily tried all the products, I feel like because of this forum I _can_ give an informed opinion about which brands I'd like to see more of, and which ones I wouldn't want to have come back.


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

^ agreed! I'm going to fill out all the surveys, why not?


----------



## CaptainSassy (Jul 11, 2012)

It's just Glossydots. Heck yea I filled out those surveys! No judging from me if you do or don't. It reflected in my points as well.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaptainSassy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's just Glossydots. Heck yea I filled out those surveys! No judging from me if you do or don't. It reflected in my points as well.


 What she said...LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

My only q to the ladies filling out all the surveys, if you haven't sampled the products, how are you giving informed info back to them? Curious, no judgement here lol...there's been enough mishaps with this company and I'd agree, it appears they don't seem to know who received what box..


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My only q to the ladies filling out all the surveys, if you haven't sampled the products, how are you giving informed info back to them? Curious, no judgement here lol...there's been enough mishaps with this company and I'd agree, it appears they don't seem to know who received what box..


 I took the Ofra Eyeshadow survey and filled it out according the general concensus here on MakeUpTalk. For example, I said I received it in "Go Black" and answered the questions with the stance that the shade would be hard to use as an eyeshadow by itself, but that it may work as a base (and so on). I felt okay taking the Ofra survey because there was a lot of discussion about that particular product, if that makes sense!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

I got my Shea Terra order in today!!!! The Pink Guavas and Pomegranates Shea butter is as wonderful a everyone said. I LOVE it!!!! It's the perfect light scent. I still adore Mango as well. Both are fantastic and I would reorder. I'm in the process of using my Rose Hips and Black soap or whatever it's called. LOL. Can't make a full review yet but I have my fingers crossed for fantastic results! Shea Terra also included a rather large sample  of the Rose Hips and Pink Clay soap so I'm pretty excited to try that too!!!
 

Big thanks to Glossybox for introducing me to this awesome company!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Shea Terra order in today!!!! The Pink Guavas and Pomegranates Shea butter is as wonderful a everyone said. I LOVE it!!!! It's the perfect light scent. I still adore Mango as well. Both are fantastic and I would reorder. I'm in the process of using my Rose Hips and Black soap or whatever it's called. LOL. Can't make a full review yet but I have my fingers crossed for fantastic results! Shea Terra also included a rather large sample  of the Rose Hips and Pink Clay soap so I'm pretty excited to try that too!!!
> 
> Big thanks to Glossybox for introducing me to this awesome company!


 That's fast! When did you put in an order? I think I want to buy a few of the mini butters and maybe a bar of the black soap, but I'm trying to resist lol...I have sooo many products to use up. I did manage to snag another butter to try in a swap, but got the Bourbon Vanilla and absolutely love it!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 11, 2012)

I placed the order on 7/7 so that's 4 days to come in. Not bad!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I placed the order on 7/7 so that's 4 days to come in. Not bad!


 Wow, that was super fast! I'm going to hold off. I do have a sample of the Shea Terra liquid soap to crack open; should try it and see before I go crazy and order something lol.


----------



## JessP (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Shea Terra order in today!!!! The Pink Guavas and Pomegranates Shea butter is as wonderful a everyone said. I LOVE it!!!! It's the perfect light scent. I still adore Mango as well. Both are fantastic and I would reorder. I'm in the process of using my Rose Hips and Black soap or whatever it's called. LOL. Can't make a full review yet but I have my fingers crossed for fantastic results! Shea Terra also included a rather large sample  of the Rose Hips and Pink Clay soap so I'm pretty excited to try that too!!!
> 
> Big thanks to Glossybox for introducing me to this awesome company!


 That's awesome! I received an tracking info email from them today, so maybe the items I ordered will arrive this week!


----------



## surelyslim (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was their reply about the question I asked on FB.
> 
> There was no comments about we shouldn't do them tho


 In that case, if you don't feel the ethical dillemma, go ahead and do them for the glossydots. I'm not sure if they'll award you the points right away like BB does. haha


----------



## MKCurio (Jul 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tilliefairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ugh! Got my box today. The Shea Terra is up for trade if anyone wants it. It is in White Chocolate. I am on the fence about the mascara. Has anyone tried it yet. Almost all mascara irritates my eyes and if it doesn't it just melts down my face in like ten mins after i apply it. Also, the perfume they sent me almost made me throw up. It was so strong!
> 
> Sorry to rant you guys but idk this box kinda sucked for me.


 The mascara is my new favorite and I've been using Benefit They're Real . Benefit BadGal and I was testing out the Maybelline Flasies.  The Beauty Addicts formula is smooth and doesn't flake which is super important for my sensitive eyes.  I haven't experienced any smudging yet.   The the only way I can describe the brush is Fierce! but in a good way I feel like it attacks my lashes.....in a good way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow that is fast!  Keep us posted on the Rose Hips!  I am always on the hunt for something new...



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Shea Terra order in today!!!! The Pink Guavas and Pomegranates Shea butter is as wonderful a everyone said. I LOVE it!!!! It's the perfect light scent. I still adore Mango as well. Both are fantastic and I would reorder. I'm in the process of using my Rose Hips and Black soap or whatever it's called. LOL. Can't make a full review yet but I have my fingers crossed for fantastic results! Shea Terra also included a rather large sample  of the Rose Hips and Pink Clay soap so I'm pretty excited to try that too!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mlsephora (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The mascara is my new favorite and I've been using Benefit They're Real . Benefit BadGal and I was testing out the Maybelline Flasies.  The Beauty Addicts formula is smooth and doesn't flake which is super important for my sensitive eyes.  I haven't experienced any smudging yet.   The the only way I can describe the brush is Fierce! but in a good way I feel like it attacks my lashes.....in a good way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just started using the Benefit They're Real also. Can't wait to try my Beauty Addicts Mascara from my Glossybox. Can I ask how the Maybelline Falsies is?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mlsephora (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Shea Terra order in today!!!! The Pink Guavas and Pomegranates Shea butter is as wonderful a everyone said. I LOVE it!!!! It's the perfect light scent. I still adore Mango as well. Both are fantastic and I would reorder. I'm in the process of using my Rose Hips and Black soap or whatever it's called. LOL. Can't make a full review yet but I have my fingers crossed for fantastic results! Shea Terra also included a rather large sample  of the Rose Hips and Pink Clay soap so I'm pretty excited to try that too!!!
> 
> Big thanks to Glossybox for introducing me to this awesome company!


_*I got the Pink Guavas and Pomegranates in my Glossybox also. I love it!! The smell is sweet but light. I applied it before I went to bed and the next morning my hands were still super soft. I was a little put off by the thickness, but I could just use at night and it would be ok.  *_


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 12, 2012)

I tried the EyeShadow last night. I received Goldilocks that gold pigment.

I must say it was so DEVINE! I loved its decadence! It will definitely be my new eye look for the summer!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the EyeShadow last night. I received Goldilocks that gold pigment.
> 
> I must say it was so DEVINE! I loved its decadence! It will definitely be my new eye look for the summer!


Jealous! If I got that box I definitely wanted Goldilocks! It looks so pretty. I love gold shadows.

On another note, I ended up ordering a full size of the Shea Terra whipped butter in Mango. My fingertip psoriasis is gone for now using this shea butter. It's the one thing I haven't used on it yet and they seem to love it!! I've tried every hand cream in the world except this.


----------



## jac a (Jul 12, 2012)

> Jealous! If I got that box I definitely wanted Goldilocks! It looks so pretty. I love gold shadows. On another note, I ended up ordering a full size of the Shea Terra whipped butter in Mango. My fingertip psoriasis is gone for now using this shea butter. It's the one thing I haven't used on it yet and they seem to love it!! I've tried every hand cream in the world except this.


 i looooved that body creme too! the texture is a little getting used to but the scent is divine. did you order off the shea terra site? they ship really fast plus they usually have promo codes.


----------



## classntrash (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone still trading?

I got the June box today, and am willing to trade the Ofra Shadow (Goldilocks) and the AHAVA wash (hibiscus &amp; fig) for the Shea Terra cream and mascara. I'll throw in the perfume sample and Wella cream too.

Though this was only my first Glossy Box, I'm going to cancel. It didn't quite meet my expectations.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Shea Terra order in today!!!! The Pink Guavas and Pomegranates Shea butter is as wonderful a everyone said. I LOVE it!!!! It's the perfect light scent. I still adore Mango as well. Both are fantastic and I would reorder. I'm in the process of using my Rose Hips and Black soap or whatever it's called. LOL. Can't make a full review yet but I have my fingers crossed for fantastic results! Shea Terra also included a rather large sample  of the Rose Hips and Pink Clay soap so I'm pretty excited to try that too!!!
> 
> Big thanks to Glossybox for introducing me to this awesome company!


Me too!!! I got my order in today, and I got samples of the soap and three rather large vials of different oils! I can't wait to try all this stuff! Thank you to those of you who raved about that black soap! I can't wait to wash my face this evening to try it out!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 12, 2012)

I keep misreading "Magento Commerce" as "Magneto Commerce."  And, whoa, if my gray kitten was a movie character, he would *totally* be Michael Fassbender as Erik Lensherr in _X-Men: First Class_.  I named my car after Dr. X (spelled xAavier, because he's a *faaaabulous* Scion xA), so my brain is predisposed to catch things like this.  But!  When it comes to e-commerce, even an accidental resemblance to a comic book supervillain/antihero isn't exactly optimal.  At least I hope it's accidental.

Also, weird.  The surveys don't always have the same options for stores and brands.  Half the time, I have to enter "Nordstrom," and half the time, it's already there.  Also, there are a few places where there are required answers, and they're brand-specific, but there's no fill-in for other brands.  I don't use any of the brands listed in one survey, and there's no "other" space, but the brands I do use are in another, as is an "other" space.  This is particularly annoying when the question is required, but you don't use any of the brands listed, and you *have* to pick one in order to be able to submit the survey.  The survey-makers need to coordinate better.  

(As for the surveys, I did them all, but I also dipped into my aunt's box.  I got one, and she got the other, so we have everything covered.  The part that *really* sucks for me is that I can't use moisturizer or hair masques in the summer because my skin becomes oily and, like, acidic or something, so anything on my face other than cleanser burns, and my hair is too healthy for me to waste extra-strength conditioner on it right now, so I couldn't try everything.  On the up side, now I have things to try in the fall and winter when this annual skin disaster stops and I find out what my hair is like when it's not in a pixie cut for the first time in about fifteen years.)


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 12, 2012)

I noticed some peeps commenting on the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap. I received a decent sized sample om my April Klutchclub box. I really like the product, however it is too strong for my skin and I cant use it every day. It amazingly got rid of my blackheads (!). Any website that sells african black soap will tell you to use a moisturizer/cream after, because it WILL dry out your face pretty bad. You can also use it as a mask, once or twice a week instead of as a daily cleanser.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed some peeps commenting on the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap. I received a decent sized sample om my April Klutchclub box. I really like the product, however it is too strong for my skin and I cant use it every day. It amazingly got rid of my blackheads (!). Any website that sells african black soap will tell you to use a moisturizer/cream after, because it WILL dry out your face pretty bad. You can also use it as a mask, once or twice a week instead of as a daily cleanser.


It is STRONG! I can't believe it doesn't have chemicals. I get the burning tingling sensation but I always think that means it's working. LOL It said that would happen and they aren't kidding! From what I read it actually dissolves the sebum so it's fresh new skin and that appears to be the case. I'm using it once in the morning and the pink clay soap at night. I use Retin A after and moisturize well. I'm liking it so far but it's only day 2 or 3.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed some peeps commenting on the Shea Terra Rose Hips Black Soap. I received a decent sized sample om my April Klutchclub box. I really like the product, however it is too strong for my skin and I cant use it every day. It amazingly got rid of my blackheads (!). Any website that sells african black soap will tell you to use a moisturizer/cream after, because it WILL dry out your face pretty bad. You can also use it as a mask, once or twice a week instead of as a daily cleanser.





> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is STRONG! I can't believe it doesn't have chemicals. I get the burning tingling sensation but I always think that means it's working. LOL It said that would happen and they aren't kidding! From what I read it actually dissolves the sebum so it's fresh new skin and that appears to be the case. I'm using it once in the morning and the pink clay soap at night. I use Retin A after and moisturize well. I'm liking it so far but it's only day 2 or 3.


 The reaction is really that intense?? Is this from the bar soap or liquid? I have a mini liquid sample, but haven't broken it out yet.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

It is for me. I'm on Retin A which makes your skin very sensitive. The packaging says there may be some tingling and redness. I think the meds I'm on makes it worse.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It is for me. I'm on Retin A which makes your skin very sensitive. The packaging says there may be some tingling and redness. I think the meds I'm on makes it worse.


 I told myself I wasn't going to open another skin care sample til I finished up a few other things, but now I'm super curious and going to have to try it. Does anyone use the Black soap with a Clarisonic? I'm currently loving the Boscia cleanser and my Clarisonic...maybe I can try to add this and see what happens after a week.


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 13, 2012)

I guess it must have been discussed a few pages ago and I tried my best to look it up. Could anybody tell me how they got samples of Shea Terra Organics? Do they sell a sampler pack or something? I tried looking up their website, but did not find anything about samples. I think this brand was on Hautelook a few weeks ago and I almost bought a few things, but then stopped myself from doing so. Now that you girls are all talking about this brands, I gotta try it!!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told myself I wasn't going to open another skin care sample til I finished up a few other things, but now I'm super curious and going to have to try it. Does anyone use the Black soap with a Clarisonic? I'm currently loving the Boscia cleanser and my Clarisonic...maybe I can try to add this and see what happens after a week.


 I was reading the review of the cleanser on Pink Sith's blog and she has mentioned specifically that this cleanser should not be used with Clarisonic. Just quoting from the blog here _"HOWEVER, those with sensitive skin should NOT use this every day and you should NOT use this in conjunction with a face brush like a Clarisonic.  In the interest of science and because I like to be a martyr for the blog, I used this with my Clarisonic brush and lemme tell you.  My skin was ANGRY after I rinsed it off.  ANGRY like the Red Hulk."_

Angry like the Red Hulk...Ouch! Looks like it can cause serious irritation if used with Clarisonic! Hope that helps!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! I think I'd prefer my Clarisonic over a face wash. As for the samples and minis, people purchased directly from Shea Terra. They offer the body butters in minis and full sizes. You may have to browse around and find something you like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading the review of the cleanser on Pink Sith's blog and she has mentioned specifically that this cleanser should not be used with Clarisonic. Just quoting from the blog here _"HOWEVER, those with sensitive skin should NOT use this every day and you should NOT use this in conjunction with a face brush like a Clarisonic.  In the interest of science and because I like to be a martyr for the blog, I used this with my Clarisonic brush and lemme tell you.  My skin was ANGRY after I rinsed it off.  ANGRY like the Red Hulk."_
> 
> Angry like the Red Hulk...Ouch! Looks like it can cause serious irritation if used with Clarisonic! Hope that helps!


----------



## nikita8501 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I think I'd prefer my Clarisonic over a face wash. As for the samples and minis, people purchased directly from Shea Terra. They offer the body butters in minis and full sizes. You may have to browse around and find something you like!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh! Thanks! I kept looking around on their website to see if they had a sampler pack or something....


----------



## Jazbot (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone still trading?
> 
> ...


 The Wella cream is awesome!  I have really curly hair and I use it before I put my frizz cream in from MyGlam...The smell is great.

I'm not much of a trader I use all my products from all my subs...lol


----------



## blushingsooner (Jul 13, 2012)

I decided today to cancel.  Its not that I don't like the box, its fine.  I'm just not blown away by it, and for $21 a month I feel like I should be.  So they've already charged me for my July box so I guess I'll be getting that one but that will be my last one.  I just cant justify spending that much on it anymore.  If it was 10 or maybe even 15 I'd probably keep it but 21 is just too much for what we're getting IMO. 

Sticking with Birchbox only for now..


----------



## bloo (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided today to cancel.  Its not that I don't like the box, its fine.  I'm just not blown away by it, and for $21 a month I feel like I should be.  So they've already charged me for my July box so I guess I'll be getting that one but that will be my last one.  I just cant justify spending that much on it anymore.  If it was 10 or maybe even 15 I'd probably keep it but 21 is just too much for what we're getting IMO.
> 
> Sticking with Birchbox only for now..


 I've been thinking the same thing. I may wait to see July's since they bumped the billing date back. I have a few sample services and I do need to cut back. I'm just worried I will cancel and the next month will be so awesome I will regret it.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been thinking the same thing. I may wait to see July's since they bumped the billing date back. I have a few sample services and I do need to cut back. I'm just worried I will cancel and the next month will be so awesome I will regret it.


 If you cancel you will regret it because it's like Murphy's law. As soon as you cancel your perfect box will be next. I canceled BB because I was getting below average boxes and the next month they have a great box. It's just the way it goes. I encourage you to not check this thread if you decide to cancel. Just completely bail and don't look back.

I ended up peeking at the BB thread and decided I had to resubscribe. GB isn't as easy to resub to but it's always possible in the future.


----------



## bloo (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you cancel you will regret it because it's like Murphy's law. As soon as you cancel your perfect box will be next. I canceled BB because I was getting below average boxes and the next month they have a great box. It's just the way it goes. I encourage you to not check this thread if you decide to cancel. Just completely bail and don't look back.
> ...


 Lol I know what you mean. The first time I canceled BB they had their one year box and the extra was a cute friendship bracelet. I know it wasn't much but a lot better and cuter then a lot of extras I had gotten. I actually went ahead and canceled it just now on their website and I hope it sticks. I don't want any surprise charges next month. I will still get July's, but I already have 3 other beauty subs and LBB. I also took my name off the waiting list for cravebox. Rather spend the money on my vacation. Deciding on canceling another. Thinking of Julep as I have over 150 polishes as it is. I know I can skip, but I'm afraid I will forget or something. I was going to cancel last month, but the box was great. So i'm hesitant to cancel now.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bloo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol I know what you mean. The first time I canceled BB they had their one year box and the extra was a cute friendship bracelet. I know it wasn't much but a lot better and cuter then a lot of extras I had gotten. I actually went ahead and canceled it just now on their website and I hope it sticks. I don't want any surprise charges next month. I will still get July's, but I already have 3 other beauty subs and LBB. I also took my name off the waiting list for cravebox. Rather spend the money on my vacation. Deciding on canceling another. Thinking of Julep as I have over 150 polishes as it is. I know I can skip, but I'm afraid I will forget or something. I was going to cancel last month, but the box was great. So i'm hesitant to cancel now.


I would definitely cancel Julep if you have 150 polishes.  These subs really add up!


----------



## bloo (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would definitely cancel Julep if you have 150 polishes.  These subs really add up!


 Ya i was doing the math. With LBB and if I don't skip Julep I would be spending $307 this month on subscriptions alone. I love polishes tho and Julep is such a great service it makes me sad to cancel. I will just have to get the courage to cancel. I also really have to stick to no more LBBs until after my vacation next month and even then cut down to one or 2 a month.


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided today to cancel.  Its not that I don't like the box, its fine.  I'm just not blown away by it, and for $21 a month I feel like I should be.  So they've already charged me for my July box so I guess I'll be getting that one but that will be my last one.  I just cant justify spending that much on it anymore.  If it was 10 or maybe even 15 I'd probably keep it but 21 is just too much for what we're getting IMO.
> 
> Sticking with Birchbox only for now..


 This.  I canceled too.  Like you, I'll also get the July (?) box in August...

They don't seem to sell out of subscriptions that fast (probably because of their pricepoint).   So I figured if July/August blows me away I can always re-sub.  But so far, I feel relief after unsubbing.  Which is never a good sign.  It's how I felt with GlamBag and I've never regretted leaving.

Worse case, I keep tabs on products sent out and can buy that sample on eBay after the box ships if I really want to try it out.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   Someone always has the products for sale on eBay and for much less than $23.  

I do keep the newsletters for any general promos they pass on, like the 20% of Avaha one that GB just sent.


----------



## Dots (Jul 13, 2012)

I was planning on staying with GB for a few more months but I am also going to wait and see how this next box turns out before making the decision. The interesting thing is that when I was at Ulta last night, I saw most of the exact same (including size) samples which we received in our box and they definitely did not add up for me. However, I guess the cool part is, if I just saw those at the store, would I even notice them if it weren't for the box? The Wella Conditioner wasn't moisturizing enough for me but I did pick up a huge litre of the Wella Shampoo because it smells SOO good. So I guess, the box is helping me notice products, I may not otherwise. Sigh...decisions...lol!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 13, 2012)

Will we be getting the "july box" earlier this month with their new shipping date?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 13, 2012)

What is their new shipping date?


----------



## JessP (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is their new shipping date?


 According to a recent Facebook post, GB is going to be shipping around the third week of each month (instead of the last week of each month). No specific date though, I don't think.


----------



## Dots (Jul 13, 2012)

Look like GB just billed me yesterday.


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 13, 2012)

Just placed a Shea Terra Organics order for 3 mini shea butters in menthe cardamom, marula and bananas &amp; baobaobs. Also got full-size bananas &amp; baobaos sugar scrub. Can't wait to get them and hope I get a few samples of other products too!


----------



## samplegal (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The reaction is really that intense?? Is this from the bar soap or liquid? I have a mini liquid sample, but haven't broken it out yet.


 I have the liquid and it's not quite that intense for me. I have some barely noticeable tingling after I put it on which goes away after a minute, and once I rinse it off, it feels gone. My skin tends to be very sensitive and some products cause redness and burning, but not this. I also think the results are amazing, and my skin does look brighter when I use this. But I do only use this like a mask about 2 times per week. It might be too rough for my skin to use it every day. Once my samples run out (I have 2), I will definitely get the full size, since this product really stands out from the sea of samples I get. I encourage you to try it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *samplegal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tauwillow (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got my Shea Terra Organics order today.  I got a bar of black soap and 2 mini butters. (Menthe Cardamom &amp; the Pink Guavas and Pomegranates)  I love the mint butter, but really don't like the guava/pomegranate.  Scent preferences really are an individual thing!  I intend to use them at night on my arms and legs, which get really dry in the summer.

I'm excited to try the black soap.  I got the unscented bar, which I hope isn't a mistake as its not a pleasant odor.  Its not horrible, but my daughter exclaimed that the soap smelled like dog food.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm really looking forward to seeing the impact on my skin though and consider the smell worth enduring.  I'd love to hear what people think of the other scented black soap products.

If anyone is interested in trading for the guava/pomegranate, I'm game.  I did open it and swabbed some on my skin, to see if the scent changed.  I'm particularly interested in the Amore Pacific hydra-gel from last months box, if anyone still has any.


----------



## JessP (Jul 13, 2012)

My Shea Terra order is arriving today! I also ordered the Rose Hips Black Soap, looking forward to trying it but also kinda nervous lol. I ordered the Lemongrass Black Soap (liquid) just in case the face wash was too strong, so hopefully one (or both) work well. The other item I ordered was the Shea Gold shea cream. So excited!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 13, 2012)

I'll bandwagon on and point out that the liquid black soap makes my blackheads go away like nothing else ever has  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll bandwagon on and point out that the liquid black soap makes my blackheads go away like nothing else ever has  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sweet! Later this evening will be Friday night facial time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm going to try the sample I have. Thanks for the reviews ladies! I really like the facial cleansers I use now, but am always looking for more body soap. So, depending on the results, I may get a bar and alternate with my Borghese.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Where do you guys buy the liquid black soap from?


----------



## calexxia (Jul 13, 2012)

I purchased my first bottle via Amazon , but they do awesome deals via their website.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! Kinda funny that in all my time of beauty sample programs, not once have I sampled from them.. Everyone else and their dog has though..


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 13, 2012)

I knew I did it last month, now I have time to fill out surveys, seems like I do not know how to do it again. LOL. Help please? Thanks!


----------



## serendipity720 (Jul 13, 2012)

I cancelled my GB, not because I didn't enjoy the products, or even because of how much work they need and how bad the CS is. I cancelled because I didn't feel like I was getting value for my money. For the same price I could get two more birchboxes (I already have one) and get two full sized items. The only full sized item I got in GB was the eye shadow and it didn't really wow me. I get more for my money with BB. I also wasn't that excited about it and I get way more excited when BB comes and I love how much more colorful the products are in it and they are products I would actually use, some of the GB items were way out of my price range I wouldn't even want to sample them (like that set of 3 facial lotions for like over 100 dollars each). Anyway I cancelled my GB before they started their next round of charging for july (they stoped after everyone complained the first week so they stopped charging for a few more weeks). I hope I don't end up regretting it if July's box is awesome, but honestly I doubt it!


----------



## Missyrocks (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm considering canceling as well. Hoping August will be intro to fall so better products for the $. But if I don't like August, for that much $, may cancel.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I gave my BFF a small container of the Rose Hips Black Soap and she said she had mild tingling but nothing painful. I'm sure it's just because of the Retin A. Either way I can put up with the burning for good results and so far I'm really liking it! My cheeks are so clear and smooth. I'm impressed. I'm a huge Shea Terra fan now.

Anyone wanting to order Shea Terra has a 30% off code I believe it's JULY2012


----------



## JessP (Jul 13, 2012)

Quick question about the Rose Hips Black Soap - I just received mine today and used it per the bottle directions, i.e. applied on face, waited 5 minutes, massaged off with water, then repeated. Is this how everyone else is using it, too? Or should I just used it like normal face wash - lather on and rinse off? Either way, my skin feels so nice after the first use!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quick question about the Rose Hips Black Soap - I just received mine today and used it per the bottle directions, i.e. applied on face, waited 5 minutes, massaged off with water, then repeated. Is this how everyone else is using it, too? Or should I just used it like normal face wash - lather on and rinse off? Either way, my skin feels so nice after the first use!


 Sometimes I just use it as a quick slather on and massage followed by a rinse off, but if I have the time, I will apply it as a mask to my damp, clean face and leave on for 20 minutes.  My skin looks so good since I started using this 3 months ago.  I just reordered off the Shea Terra website along with the Banana Baobos (sp?) body cream which smells just like banana pudding.  yum!


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jul 13, 2012)

Shea Terra also sent some free samples with my order which was a really nice surprise!


----------



## samplegal (Jul 14, 2012)

I tend to slather it on my face, go do something else for 5-10 minutes, and massage it off with water. I've seen results that way, but have never tried repeating. My sample bottle says "Repeat for desired results", which I find vague. What do they mean? Maybe the face gets clearer and clearer as you keep repeating, lol?


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> Sometimes I just use it as a quick slather on and massage followed by a rinse off, but if I have the time, I will apply it as a mask toÂ my damp, clean face and leave on for 20 minutes.Â  My skin looks so good since I started using this 3 months ago.Â  I just reordered off the Shea Terra website along with the Banana Baobos (sp?)Â body cream which smells just like banana pudding.Â  yum!


 Cool, thanks for letting me know! I'm glad to know you can use it both ways and still see results. PS I love that scent of Shea butter - that's the one I received in my Glossybox and I've already gone through half of it lol. I definitely plan to re-purchase!


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> I tend to slather it on my face, go do something else for 5-10 minutes, and massage it off with water. I've seen results that way, but have never tried repeating. My sample bottle says "Repeat for desired results", which I find vague. What do they mean? Maybe the face gets clearer and clearer as you keep repeating, lol?


 That's kind of what I was wondering as well lol! I'm thinking I'll follow suit and just use it the one time - thanks for letting me know!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 14, 2012)

The way that I use it (my skin isn't sensitive) is to leave a thin layer on for about five minutes, massage it off with one of my exfoliating mitts, then do a quick wash with it. It really surprised me how well it worked on my blackheads. Can't say enough good about it.


----------



## HelloLeilani (Jul 14, 2012)

OOOoooh, I have that Shea Terra soap and have yet to use it as I was unsure about how exactly I should go about using it. Thanks ladies.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 14, 2012)

I do not want to upset everybody who tried it and those who wants to try it. I have two of those and I tried a few of my first bottle (sampled from BA). The smell is just weird, I have to breathe deep and stop for a few secs to apply it. Anything you do special when applying it?


----------



## PaulaG (Jul 14, 2012)

The Shea Terra site (or maybe their Facebook) mentioned mixing some granulated sugar in with the Rose Hips black soap wash to make an awesome scrub.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PaulaG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Shea Terra site (or maybe their Facebook) mentioned mixing some granulated sugar in with the Rose Hips black soap wash to make an awesome scrub.


Oooo. That is interesting! I am definitely trying that when I get back home. If that would work for me, I might buy the full size then.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## MsMelly (Jul 14, 2012)

I received my first Glossybox last weekend. Loved the pink box. I liked the Shea Terra White Chocolate moisturizing body creme.  I haven't tried the Wella Enrich Moisturizing treatment cream (I dye my hair, so unless is specifically says for color treated hair I don't use). The Kinerase restructure firming cream didn't feel any different on my skin. I received a full size Show Off mascara, not used yet. Didn't like at all the Perfume Organic -Urban organic scent. And as for the First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream, it was so-so. I've used better shaving cream.

On the whole, I'd have to say I was disappointed with my first box. And the price wasn't worth it. This was the only one I ordered, and don't think I'll be ordering any more. I just received my fourth Birch Box yesterday and I'm very happy with it, and the previous three. It's half the price of Glossy, and so far I really like what BB includes in their boxes, so I'll stick with them.


----------



## crystalclear65 (Jul 14, 2012)

I want to give GB a second chance, but with all the so called "issues" i might just hold off.

I was disappointed that i didnt get the Shea Terra lotion(i thought GB was giving out all the same boxes) so i im thinking ill take my $21 i would have spent on the GB, to them.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crystalclear65* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to give GB a second chance, but with all the so called "issues" i might just hold off.
> 
> I was disappointed that i didnt get the Shea Terra lotion(i thought GB was giving out all the same boxes) so i im thinking ill take my $21 i would have spent on the GB, to them.


 I didn't get any of the Shea Terra in my GB (boo!) but apparently those products are amazing judging by all the rave reviews in this thread. I cancelled my GB sub and I think I'm going to take my $21.00 straight over to the Shea Terra site also, LOL! Sounds good to me and more worth it.


----------



## Dots (Jul 14, 2012)

okay, so how long did it take for the blackheads to go away after using the black soap? And it was the liquid version, right? Was it the rose hips one or a different one? Just curious to know before I place my order in the next few days. Thanks!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> okay, so how long did it take for the blackheads to go away after using the black soap? And it was the liquid version, right? Was it the rose hips one or a different one? Just curious to know before I place my order in the next few days. Thanks!


 I used the rose hips liquid one, in the manner I mentioned earlier. The first day, I saw a noticeable difference, and by the third day, I didn't see ANY blackheads, including a couple that NOTHING else ever seemed to make go away.


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the rose hips liquid one, in the manner I mentioned earlier. The first day, I saw a noticeable difference, and by the third day, I didn't see ANY blackheads, including a couple that NOTHING else ever seemed to make go away.


You guys have seriously sold me on this stuff. Ordering now.


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> The way that I use it (my skin isn't sensitive) is to leave a thin layer on for about five minutes, massage it off with one of my exfoliating mitts, then do a quick wash with it. It really surprised me how well it worked on my blackheads. Can't say enough good about it.


 I wonder if I could/should use it with my Clarisonic? Maybe I'll try it once and see how my skin reacts.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if I could/should use it with my Clarisonic? Maybe I'll try it once and see how my skin reacts.


 How sensitive are you to start with? Pink Sith had a HORRIBLE inflammation from that, but she DOES have sensitive skin.


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> How sensitive are you to start with? Pink Sith had a HORRIBLE inflammation from that, but she DOES have sensitive skin.


 Oh good to know - my skin is definitely sensitive to some ingredients e.g. I had a horrible reaction to whatever is in Supergoop face &amp; body sunscreen, yikes. I'm not usually too affected by exfoliating but it might be best to go Calrisonic-free with this.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 14, 2012)

> okay, so how long did it take for the blackheads to go away after using the black soap? And it was the liquid version, right? Was it the rose hips one or a different one? Just curious to know before I place my order in the next few days. Thanks!


 I have both and I find the liquid soap does a better Job of getting rid of the blackheads. It takes all of the gunk out of your pores, its amazing. at first I used it as the directions in the back of the bottle say, but I would use a lot of it and that's probably why it irritated and dried my face out so bad. Now I dont usr a lot, and use it as I would a regular face wash. But not every day. I use it every 3 days or so.


----------



## Dots (Jul 14, 2012)

> I used the rose hips liquid one, in the manner I mentioned earlier. The first day, I saw a noticeable difference, and by the third day, I didn't see ANY blackheads, including a couple that NOTHING else ever seemed to make go away.





> I have both and I find the liquid soap does a better Job of getting rid of the blackheads. It takes all of the gunk out of your pores, its amazing. at first I used it as the directions in the back of the bottle say, but I would use a lot of it and that's probably why it irritated and dried my face out so bad. Now I dont usr a lot, and use it as I would a regular face wash. But not every day. I use it every 3 days or so.


 I'm on my phone so hopefully it formats correctly. I definitely have sensitive skin but have this sprinkling of blackehads around my nose which showed up in the last year and doesn't seem to go away. Maybe I can use it with an exfoliating mitt on my nose...I think I can be a little more mean to my nose... I'm excited, I hope they go away quickly. I did hear the scent is rather intense...? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm on my phone so hopefully it formats correctly.
> 
> ...


I don't notice a scent at all. It's definitely not intense. I must say my blackheads are going away!! I've been using it for 4 days or so and I can tell a difference!


----------



## Dots (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok good! Glad to hear that the scent isn't too intense. I just spent some time at Sephora looking for a new cleanser to go with my Clarisonic because my regular one is too light and foamy but didn't find much, so just got my usual and used it a different way and it worked great. Now, looking forward to getting this black soap for my nose. Is it helping the blackheads or the pores, too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> I don't notice a scent at all. It's definitely not intense. I must say my blackheads are going away!! I've been using it for 4 days or so and I can tell a difference!


 Are you using it once a day or both am/pm? I know you have sensitive skin - trying to gauge what would be best for mine (which is also sensitive, but maybe not quite as much as yours).


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> Ok good! Glad to hear that the scent isn't too intense. I just spent some time at Sephora looking for a new cleanser to go with my Clarisonic because my regular one is too light and foamy but didn't find much, so just got my usual and used it a different way and it worked great. Now, looking forward to getting this black soap for my nose. Is it helping the blackheads or the pores, too?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've found that it has a very natural/earthy type scent that I can't quite place but it's not overly strong. I've also noticed that this cleanser can be a bit messy - it's dark brown and kind of drippy. Learned my lesson the hard way while wearing a white bathrobe.. Lol.


----------



## Dots (Jul 14, 2012)

All of you totally talked me into that cleanser. Oh!! I think I may also order that dark chocolate exfoliator product!! Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (Jul 14, 2012)

> All of you totally talked me into that cleanser. Oh!! I think I may also order that dark chocolate exfoliator product!! Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh let us know how the exfoliator is if you end up getting it!


----------



## Dots (Jul 15, 2012)

> Ooh let us know how the exfoliator is if you end up getting it!


 Absolutely will!! I kinda just want it cus it smells like chocolate!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MyriadVoices (Jul 15, 2012)

Has anyone used the black soap bar (not liquid) on their body? The black/brown lather is a little off-putting. Anyone have good results on that to share?


----------



## Caryatid (Jul 15, 2012)

It works really well!


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you using it once a day or both am/pm? I know you have sensitive skin - trying to gauge what would be best for mine (which is also sensitive, but maybe not quite as much as yours).


I'm using it once a day, just like the bottle says. I noticed this morning my blackheads are virtually gone!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 15, 2012)

I tried the Wella yesterday. While it didn't do much for my hair, it smells soooooo good. My hair smelled amazing for the rest of the day!


----------



## Dots (Jul 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried the Wella yesterday. While it didn't do much for my hair, it smells soooooo good. My hair smelled amazing for the rest of the day!


 Agreed! It made my hair feel soft but didn't do much else. It smelled so good though that I went out and bought a full size bottle but I got the one for coarse hair instead.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

Dots where did you buy your full sized Wella at? I am looking to but it. I left mine in my hair all night and made my dry hair beautiful. I just finished getting all my glossy points just now! I did take all the surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean it's not my fault they are there


----------



## Dots (Jul 15, 2012)

> Dots where did you buy your full sized Wella at? I am looking to but it. I left mine in my hair all night and made my dry hair beautiful. I just finished getting all my glossy points just now! I did take all the surveys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean it's not my fault they are there


 I got the full sized Wella at Ulta and they had several of the litre products on sale this past week atleast like some of the other Beauty Stores did. It smells great! I also got a couple other shampoos and conditoners which I am also enjoying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh awesome thank you so much. They are just building an ultra next to me which will be open next month I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm in the Shea Terra black soap with rose hips fan club for sure.  I love using it as a mask.  I'd say, after my experience from using up a little bottle using the mask type method, that IF you do choose to use a Clarisonic with it, perhaps don't do it for as long.  Maybe a quick go over, because it is pretty intense.  

I also find that sometimes the smell is fine to me and at other times, it's kind of too earthy.  Must be hormonal for me, sometimes I have super smell I guess!  I thought about putting a few drops of lavender essential oil in the bottle and shaking to mix, couldn't hurt and might mask the smell a little without going against the smell too much, if that makes any sense.  Lavender is soothing too, so could be a bonus.  When I repurchase, I'll definitely try the lemongrass version.  Do you guys think it's much of a difference smell wise or is the earthy scent still predominant?  It works wonders, though, so it's worth a little off scent, in my opinion.

I'm going to break out my second bottle, with all of the newer samples I'd forgotten about it and it really does help with blackheads.  Thanks for the reminder!  Blackheads are such a pain, I wish I could be totally blackhead free with small pores.


----------



## utkgirl16 (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *classntrash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone still trading?
> 
> ...


 I haven't even received my June box and I've already cancelled my subscription. It doesn't seem worth the money to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Jul 16, 2012)

That stuff burns the heck out of my face. The odor kills me, too!



> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the Shea Terra black soap with rose hips fan club for sure.  I love using it as a mask.  I'd say, after my experience from using up a little bottle using the mask type method, that IF you do choose to use a Clarisonic with it, perhaps don't do it for as long.  Maybe a quick go over, because it is pretty intense.
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Jul 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nelliebelle1197* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That stuff burns the heck out of my face. The odor kills me, too!


 It's definitely intense!  That's why I was concerned with adding a Clarisonic to the mix, can you imagine?  I don't know how it does what it does, but it digs in deep and cleans out pores.  I'm not even in the sensitive skin category and I have to not use it every day, it's an every other or every third type product, especially if I use it as a mask, then maybe once a week.  I'm kind of masking myself out lately and getting the resulting purge, which is good I suppose?  Just want to get rid of all the trouble spots.  Urgh.  The things we do as women for beauty . . .


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 17, 2012)

Curious if anyone got the Sheaterra whip in Marula? It's the last scent I want to try and been looking for other than Vanilla (just found someone 4 vanilla and thank u!) I remember someone saying on here it smelled like almonds and I love almond soaps! Ah! Please let me know if you still have yours unused and willing to trade! It would really complete my trade for the month! Wheeee!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Swap list is in my signature! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jul 17, 2012)

Have a question about the Black Soap with Rose Hips.  The website says "get rid of dead skin, even skin tone, firm skin and fight acne. Look younger in just minutes of use" and am wondering if anyone can tell me if they have noticed a difference in aging skin.  I'm 47 and have some blotchy spots on my cheeks and a few small wrinkles.  I am wondering if anyone using this product has noticed a difference in their skin tone or diminishing of wrinkles. Thanks!


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ShesaRenegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have a question about the Black Soap with Rose Hips.  The website says "get rid of dead skin, even skin tone, firm skin and fight acne. Look younger in just minutes of use" and am wondering if anyone can tell me if they have noticed a difference in aging skin.  I'm 47 and have some blotchy spots on my cheeks and a few small wrinkles.  I am wondering if anyone using this product has noticed a difference in their skin tone or diminishing of wrinkles. Thanks!


 I am curious about that too! I have really bad blotchy spots.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (Jul 17, 2012)

I keep seeing Shea Terra posts scattered throughout this thread! I've actually been wanting to try Bananas and Baobabs. What is that like? I'd actually love to try it. I have the Amore Pacific Moisturizer from May's box if anyone would like to trade.


----------



## Brienicole (Jul 17, 2012)

It is July 17th and I just now got my June box. That was quite a wait. I cancelled a week ago and now I got the box and LOVE it, thinking I should re sub? ughhh so frustrating.


----------



## Dots (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DiorAdora* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh awesome thank you so much. They are just building an ultra next to me which will be open next month I can't wait to get my hands on it!


 Welcome!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 17, 2012)

Ladies who received the leaked products and ruined boxes: Has anybody received a replacement box?? Or an e-mail with a tracking number or anything???

I am still waiting!!!


----------



## calexxia (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies who received the leaked products and ruined boxes: Has anybody received a replacement box?? Or an e-mail with a tracking number or anything???
> 
> I am still waiting!!!


 Nope, just the very irritating email reply that didn't actually address the issue.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies who received the leaked products and ruined boxes: Has anybody received a replacement box?? Or an e-mail with a tracking number or anything???
> 
> I am still waiting!!!


 Nope. Still waiting. If I don't see a replacement by the time the July boxes ship I'm filing a dispute with Paypal. I'm going to have to since I have yet to be refunded the $21 for July.


----------



## JessP (Jul 17, 2012)

> I keep seeing Shea Terra posts scattered throughout this thread! I've actually been wanting to try Bananas and Baobabs. What is that like? I'd actually love to try it. I have the Amore Pacific Moisturizer from May's box if anyone would like to trade.Â


 I received the Bananas &amp; Baobabs body butter sample in my GB and love it! It smells so delicious and works great. Highly recommend it so hopefully you can find someone to trade, or you can visit their site and pick one up for $6 - they have a promo code "July2012" for 30% off.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, just the very irritating email reply that didn't actually address the issue.





> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. Still waiting. If I don't see a replacement by the time the July boxes ship I'm filing a dispute with Paypal. I'm going to have to since I have yet to be refunded the $21 for July.







 








Thank you, ladies!


----------



## arendish (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nope. Still waiting. If I don't see a replacement by the time the July boxes ship I'm filing a dispute with Paypal. I'm going to have to since I have yet to be refunded the $21 for July.


 I read somewhere that they said they'd be sending out replacements this week sometime, but I haven't heard anything other than that. :

Edit: I found the post from GB on FB (on Monday)

GlossyBox.com Hi Michelle, we apologize for the delay in your replacement. We recently changed offices so the boxes are going out shortly. You will receive tracking information when they do. xx Monday at 12:36pm Â·


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 18, 2012)

Just got an email saying they are shipping my replacement box today. I hope they send tracking when it actually goes out.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that they said they'd be sending out replacements this week sometime, but I haven't heard anything other than that. :
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Jul 18, 2012)

Just a side note on the Shea Terra. If anyone gets the bourbon vanilla one, watch it in heat. Mine is completely melted and it won't go back to its original form. It looks just like vanilla extract. I have emailed them and they told me to put it in the fridge and it hasn't changed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So make sure you're at home when its scheduled to be delivered!


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Curious if anyone got the Sheaterra whip in Marula? It's the last scent I want to try and been looking for other than Vanilla (just found someone 4 vanilla and thank u!) I remember someone saying on here it smelled like almonds and I love almond soaps! Ah!
> 
> Please let me know if you still have yours unused and willing to trade! It would really complete my trade for the month! Wheeee!
> ...


 I got that one in my box. If I hadn't already used half of it, I would have traded with you! It smells amazing; it's worth if if you can get your hands on it! I like the way the moisture really sinks into your skin to hydrate (some creams/body butters just sit on the surface, but I feel like the Sheaterra ones really moisturize without being greasy!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## miss6aby (Jul 19, 2012)

> I got that one in my box. If I hadn't already used half of it, I would have traded with you! It smells amazing; it's worth if if you can get your hands on it! I like the way the moisture really sinks into your skin to hydrate (some creams/body butters just sit on the surface, but I feel like the Sheaterra ones really moisturize without being greasy!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ahhh jelly! The containers are so cute! Does it really smell like almondS? Like cherry almonds soaps almost?


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got that one in my box. If I hadn't already used half of it, I would have traded with you! It smells amazing; it's worth if if you can get your hands on it! I like the way the moisture really sinks into your skin to hydrate (some creams/body butters just sit on the surface, but I feel like the Sheaterra ones really moisturize without being greasy!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes!!!! The Shea Terra sinks in so nice! I'm a hand cream expert because I have fingertip psoriasis and moisturize about 1000 times a day. I go through hand creams like no one else. This is the first one that is thick, but absorbs and doesn't leave you greasy. I've found a winner!!! Plus my psoriasis has disappeared since I started using it. I hope it continues!


----------



## ShesaRenegade (Jul 19, 2012)

I think I am going to have to put in an order.  You are all enablers!


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ShesaRenegade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am going to have to put in an order.  You are all enablers!


 Seriously! Instead of MakeUp Talk it should be called EnablersTalk


----------



## LydiaNichole (Jul 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahhh jelly! The containers are so cute! Does it really smell like almondS? Like cherry almonds soaps almost?


 Yes! Are you familiar with the way the original Jergen's body lotion smells (cherry almond)? (If not, you could smell the bottle the next time you go to the store). It smells very similar to that, but a little lighter! It's a very pleasant, yummy scent! 



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes!!!! The Shea Terra sinks in so nice! I'm a hand cream expert because I have fingertip psoriasis and moisturize about 1000 times a day. I go through hand creams like no one else. This is the first one that is thick, but absorbs and doesn't leave you greasy. I've found a winner!!! Plus my psoriasis has disappeared since I started using it. I hope it continues!


 I'm so glad you think so too; It's such a good product! This was my first time trying it out, and I'm definitely impressed with how well it moisturizes. (I'm glad to hear it works on psoriasis! I have spots of psoriasis on my arms that I would love to nix. I should try it out there and see if it helps. (I've just been using it on my hands since it's a little jar.)


----------



## TinaMarina (Jul 19, 2012)

I just got my Shea Terra order. Yep, the marula shea butter does smell like almonds! I also love the bananas and baobaobs. I was hoping to get a sample of the black soap that everyone has been raving about, but I didn't. I did get a few nice oil samples.


----------



## JessP (Jul 19, 2012)

> Seriously! Instead of MakeUp Talk it should be called EnablersTalk


 LOL agreed! That is hilarious.


----------



## Auntboo (Jul 20, 2012)

To me the Marula Shea Butter smells more like pistachios but that may be a subconscious reaction to the color. But it reminds me of the way pistachio pudding mix smells when you open the box, LOL.


----------



## Foureaves (Jul 21, 2012)

Sorry, if this has already been addressed, I haven't been on here in awhile.  Has anyone tried to cancel their subscription?  If so, when do you do so, since we were already charged in the beginning of this month?? I read you can't cancel within 2 weeks of boxes being shipped, so does that mean you can only cancel in the first week of the month? After they already charged you?  That sounds like shenanigans to me!  How can they even charge you without shipping shortly after? I didn't even think that was legal with internet retail.  Sorry, for the rant, I'm getting irked with this one and it's only their 2nd box. I'm really enjoying Birchbox and MyGlam, so me thinks this one is going to be sheeeeeiit canned very soon.  Oh yeah, and I haven't received my replacement box and Ahava sample yet and the email I got from them about replacing was sent on 7/6.  Guurrrrrr!!!


----------



## kcrowebird (Jul 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> To me the Marula Shea Butter smells more like pistachios but that may be a subconscious reaction to the color. But it reminds me of the way pistachio pudding mix smells when you open the box, LOL.


The Bananas and Baobobs smells just like juicy fruit gum. I let my 2 year old nephew smell it and he said "gum?" haha!


----------



## Dots (Jul 21, 2012)

> The Bananas and Baobobs smells just like juicy fruit gum. I let my 2 year old nephew smell it and he said "gum?" haha!


 I love the smell of Juicy Fruit Gum, it has memories from when I was little, but I'm allergic to bananas since a few years ago so will order other scents instead. Also, they responded to my e-mail about the spilled AHAVA within a few days but never heard from them again regarding getting a replacement...


----------



## Jennabean (Jul 21, 2012)

I recieved an AHAVA replacement today.  It was shrink wrapped so there was no way it could spill this time.   It's too bad it didn't go out that way in the first place.


----------



## iugirl13 (Jul 21, 2012)

Finally got my AHAVA replacement today


----------



## internetchick (Jul 21, 2012)

I haven't gotten my replacement box I was promised. I emailed them a couple of days ago asking if it had been sent, and still have not received a response.


----------



## arendish (Jul 22, 2012)

I got my Ahava replacement today as well. I can't remember, but is it smaller than the one they originally sent out in the boxes? It seems awfully tiny.

But, it smells amazing, and I am definitely buying the full size very soon. They always have tons of Ahava at the TJ Maxx here, and someone else said that they saw the Gloss Moderne for $16 (BB sells it for $48 O_O), so to TJ Maxx I go in the AM!


----------



## Cylarne (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Ahava replacement today as well. I can't remember, but is it smaller than the one they originally sent out in the boxes? It seems awfully tiny.
> 
> But, it smells amazing, and I am definitely buying the full size very soon. They always have tons of Ahava at the TJ Maxx here, and someone else said that they saw the Gloss Moderne for $16 (BB sells it for $48 O_O), so to TJ Maxx I go in the AM!


 
That's a GREAT tip about TJ Maxx, I love this and I'll be going there tomorrow to see if they have it!

The size is the same, BUT the tops are different (pic below). With the new one you have to actually try to open it since it snaps closed.  Mine also arrived in shrink wrap, so it seems they weren't going to take any chances this time!


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cylarne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i think there's a issue with the "old" tops because my sample didn't leak but after using it on vacation for a week, i noticed the liquid starting to ooze out the top.  i checked my full sized body wash when we got home and saw the same thing.  wonder if AHAVA will be using the new tops on all sizes.


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (Jul 22, 2012)

Hey Everyone I have a question about the glossy dots. I filled out my surveys last month no problem but this month it just says "There are currently surveys available" with nothing else on the page to click on. Does anyone have any idea where I go to fill out my glossydot surveys?


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey Everyone I have a question about the glossy dots. I filled out my surveys last month no problem but this month it just says "There are currently surveys available" with nothing else on the page to click on. Does anyone have any idea where I go to fill out my glossydot surveys?


 
Ooo. Same question!


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone gotten their replacement box? I haven't yet, I wonder if they will send tracking or if it will just show up.

I cancelled my subscription and planned on resubbing later, but it looks like I won't be if this is the service I should expect...


----------



## mermuse (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo. Same question!


Yeah, I posted about this earlier.  What gives?  Did we miss the window or what?


----------



## maclothier (Jul 23, 2012)

I filled out my surveys about a week ago without any problems.  It had ALL the products listed under the survey and you had to choose just the ones that were sent to you.

I just thought it was odd that they had them all under my account.  I guess I was used to the way BB did it.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten their replacement box? I haven't yet, I wonder if they will send tracking or if it will just show up.
> 
> I cancelled my subscription and planned on resubbing later, but it looks like I won't be if this is the service I should expect...


 
Not yet, but I finally got a response back today with a tracking number.


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not yet, but I finally got a response back today with a tracking number.


 If you don't mind checking, what day did it ship?


----------



## GariDong (Jul 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten their replacement box? I haven't yet, I wonder if they will send tracking or if it will just show up.
> 
> I cancelled my subscription and planned on resubbing later, but it looks like I won't be if this is the service I should expect...


I received my replacement for the ahava, the perfume, and the vbeaute today. No tracking was sent, the products just showed up.


----------



## lilyelement (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GariDong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I received my replacement for the ahava, the perfume, and the vbeaute today. No tracking was sent, the products just showed up.


 Thanks! I was hoping that was the case so I wouldn't have to bug them again.


----------



## ladygrey (Jul 24, 2012)

I've started using the Ahava body wash, and oh my goodness, I love it. My skin is so soft after using it. Plus, it smells amazing.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 24, 2012)

I got two 17 oz Ahava Hibiscus &amp; Fig body washes for 15.00 at my TJ Maxx yesterday. Score!


----------



## jac a (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two 17 oz Ahava Hibiscus &amp; Fig body washes for 15.00 at my TJ Maxx yesterday. Score!


 i was about to place an order online with their 30% off code, but i think i'll check out my tj maxx first. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tameloy (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got two 17 oz Ahava Hibiscus &amp; Fig body washes for 15.00 at my TJ Maxx yesterday. Score!


 OMG! I will be paying them a visit this week...


----------



## yanelib27 (Jul 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jac a* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## hrseangel (Jul 24, 2012)

Received a replacment Wella (after emailng a few times). Suprised it actually came because I had cancled....but THANK YOU Glossybox


----------



## calexxia (Jul 25, 2012)

Still waiting, and about convinced it ain't gonna happen. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting, and about convinced it ain't gonna happen. Oh well, live and learn.


Same here!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Jul 25, 2012)

My replacement box is here!!!!


----------



## maclothier (Jul 25, 2012)

I just received an email today that my next Glossybox is on it's way! I guess this is the August box?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maclothier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email today that my next Glossybox is on it's way! I guess this is the August box?


 It's the July Glossybox and there's a thread for it..head on over and check it out. Some girls already got boxes and posted spoilers about the contents. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126951/glossybox-july


----------



## maclothier (Jul 25, 2012)

WTH?  Good Lord, I'm behind.  Yeah, I realized it said it was shipped out on the 18th, but it's still sitting in NJ.  

I'm not sure why it kicked out an email to me today.  Spoilers, eh?  I like being surprised.  Did you look?  Just tell me - is it good?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 25, 2012)

That's subjective. For me, no and I'm cancelling lol. Maybe I'll sign up again later, but I'm not pleased by all the bs associated with this company. This was the redeeming box and it fell short..but that's just my opinion. A lot of others are happy, but I see a repeat brand already! I feel it's too early for that and more brands from the mag should be in the July box..


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm pleased with either box I've seen. I expect repeat brands. BB has had Stila in every box since I joined. MG repeats NYX. It's nothing new to have repeats. I'm okay as long as they aren't the same exact products.


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got my June replacement box... plus an extra package with ANOTHER Ahava cream wash! Wow, that was nice of them! Now let's see what this July box is going to look like!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my belated June pictorial.

Expand the Spoiler to see the rest of the pictures.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that a Russian Olive tree you're using to prop the items? We use to have Russian olive trees in the yard of our old house and those trees had killer thorns like that.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 25, 2012)

Honestly, I don't know what it's called, but it would be really cool it if was since I'm originally from Russia!

It's a really big tree in the backyard of my apartment building, that's where I usually take my beauty box pictures, on the bench right underneath it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that a Russian Olive tree you're using to prop the items? We use to have Russian olive trees in the yard of our old house and those trees had killer thorns like that.


----------



## princess2010 (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what it's called, but it would be really cool it if was since I'm originally from Russia!
> 
> It's a really big tree in the backyard of my apartment building, that's where I usually take my beauty box pictures, on the bench right underneath it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I love your blog. The pictures are awesome!


----------



## mermuse (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, did you use the Ofra eyeshadow as an eyeliner?  Good idea!


----------



## SeptEllis (Jul 26, 2012)

> Oh, did you use the Ofra eyeshadow as an eyeliner?Â  Good idea!


 i did try it as a eyeliner (received the dark grey shadow) and it was ok. It went on pretty smooth, but I felt it got flaky or ... chunky through the day. I used a shadow primer too. It was just so-so. But have to try when you got a product you don't love.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Jul 26, 2012)

Thank you! 







> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your blog. The pictures are awesome!


 My eyes just look super weird if I put on dark eye shadow, so I really had no choice. I'm glad it worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh, did you use the Ofra eyeshadow as an eyeliner?  Good idea!

 

It didn't flake for me, instead it streaked a little bit during the application so I had to put on 2 coats and then slightly spray it with a finishing mist. I'm there with you about the products I don't love, it just felt like such a waste to not find a good use for it! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


i did try it as a eyeliner (received the dark grey shadow) and it was ok. It went on pretty smooth, but I felt it got flaky or ... chunky through the day. I used a shadow primer too. It was just so-so. But have to try when you got a product you don't love.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 26, 2012)

I kid you not, I got another leaky one LOL!! It has a small hole, and was a bit slimy around the top. I give up lol.


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 /facepalm

Pinata time!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Booo! Looks like it didn't leak everywhere, just inside the nice seal! lol..


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 26, 2012)

I still haven't received my replacements. I asked about them last Wednesday, was told they'd ship out Friday. I inquired this past Monday if I'd receive a tracking number and got no response so on Wednesday I said if I didn't receive my replacements or contact by the company by Friday, I was filing a dispute to get my money back. It's now after Thursday, well after the 'business day' and I've heard nothing but received my new box.... I'm thinking that I should win the dispute I'm prepared to file, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 26, 2012)

I have yet to get a replacement either so I just emailed them again today. I DID tell AHAVA representatives - namely their PR person - directly what had happened and AHAVA not only gave me a replacement of it but also a ton of other AHAVA products.

Too bad TSA DESTROYED my trolly containing my products, opened the Rusk shampoo (and I'm not the only one whose Rusk was opened by TSA) and the AHAVA bath salts. The 12 oz bottle of shampoo went every where, the 2nd bottle is partially empty while the first is completely and the conditioner was open and some came out. The bath salts are not half empty. I had taped closed ALL the bottles as I packed for home and bubble wrapped things. When I got the trolly off the luggage pickup I saw it had been pried open and everything was everywhere... not how I packed it. The bubble wrap was gone and the tape was missing as well as the tops to that one bottle of shampoo completely gone. The trolly is a total loss.

Any ways, I did tell so many companies - when the subject came to beauty boxes - that I dropped my subscription to them and why. I also told them which I considered the best and the worst. So it's possible that some of these companies may end up with Birchbox or Beauty Army down the road if they were in talks with them. I showed them MUT and how popular beauty boxes are and more specifically which ones have the best reputations and which didn't. So we'll see.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Booo! Looks like it didn't leak everywhere, just inside the nice seal! lol..


 There was a small hole that leaked a bit, but this time didn't contaminate the whole box. I do appreciate that they tried to take care of the leaking issue.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have yet to get a replacement either so I just emailed them again today. I DID tell AHAVA representatives - namely their PR person - directly what had happened and AHAVA not only gave me a replacement of it but also a ton of other AHAVA products.
> 
> ...


 I haven't flown anywhere recently, so I haven't had any issues like that. But I keep hearing horror stories about TSA, which seems like it could fill a whole new thread lol. That's too bad about your stuff.


----------



## calexxia (Jul 27, 2012)

They sent me an entire box (with no notification, mind ya) to replace the defective items in the last one; identical box except the eyeshadow was a different color and the Ahava was shrink wrapped.

I dunno, my gut feeling was NOT to sign up, and I still wish I hadn't, but I'm sure they are fine for some folks' needs.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 27, 2012)

i haven't gotten my shipping notice yet. i thought they were fixing all of this?!?


----------



## LAtPoly (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have yet to get a replacement either so I just emailed them again today. I DID tell AHAVA representatives - namely their PR person - directly what had happened and AHAVA not only gave me a replacement of it but also a ton of other AHAVA products.
> 
> ...


 Ugh, that SUCKS.  I'm going to learn from this and if I buy anything beauty related that can leak like that on a trip I will make sure to just package separately and FedEx or USPS to myself.


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have yet to get a replacement either so I just emailed them again today. I DID tell AHAVA representatives - namely their PR person - directly what had happened and AHAVA not only gave me a replacement of it but also a ton of other AHAVA products.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, lucky you, Zadi! I emailed AHAVA just to inform them this had happened in my box and whoever responded was very rude - all they said was 'email glossybox for a replacement.' no sorry, thanks for the info, etc. so I emailed back and said I was just trying to let them know their packaging had leaked. It actually gave me a pretty bad idea of their CS compared to how they responded to you.


----------



## Foureaves (Jul 27, 2012)

I received my replacement also the other day.  I was really only expecting the Ahava to be replaced, and a new box, but I received all of the items in the June box again.  Gold star for GlossyBox. I'm cancelling after I get billed for the August box, that will be my last.  I just don't think it's worth $21  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Foureaves* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my replacement also the other day.  I was really only expecting the Ahava to be replaced, and a new box, but I received all of the items in the June box again.  Gold star for GlossyBox. I'm cancelling after I get billed for the August box, that will be my last.  I just don't think it's worth $21  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lucky girl. I have yet to get any replacement much less my refund for July.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 28, 2012)

I just wanted to let everyone know that i loved the wella prof in this june box. I just went to pick some up at ulta. I did get the one for color treated hair. If you love the smell of this one the colored one doesnt smell as awesome. I just love the product but the smell was great. I got it on sale for 20$ was 26. This was for the big tub of product


----------



## Baberanza (Jul 28, 2012)

I cancelled my subscription....*AGAIN* until they show a SERIOUS turnaround...someone in some thread compared glossybox to birchbox &amp; it IS comparable -- I could get the same level of products/samples for $10 with a point system and ACTUAL customer service....that point made me realize I shouldn't hang on with *hopes* of them improving, so I let it go.


----------



## Dots (Jul 29, 2012)

> I just wanted to let everyone know that i loved the wella prof in this june box. I just went to pick some up at ulta. I did get the one for color treated hair. If you love the smell of this one the colored one doesnt smell as awesome. I just love the product but the smell was great. I got it on sale for 20$ was 26. This was for the big tub of product


 Yay!!


----------



## TheNittyPretty (Aug 3, 2012)

Did anyone else receive an email from AHAVA about the defective product sent in the Glossybox and that a "replacement is on it's way"? I was wondering why I got an entire replacement box (that contained a shrink wrapped AHAVA cream wash) from Glossybox, and on the same day I also had a little white package that contained a shrink wrapped AHAVA. (I'm assuming the white Package was from AHAVA but not sure because I threw the package away). I got the replacements about a week ago but got the email from AHAVA yesterday. I thought it was strange but cool none the less, LOL!


----------



## calexxia (Aug 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TheNittyPretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else receive an email from AHAVA about the defective product sent in the Glossybox and that a "replacement is on it's way"? I was wondering why I got an entire replacement box (that contained a shrink wrapped AHAVA cream wash) from Glossybox, and on the same day I also had a little white package that contained a shrink wrapped AHAVA. (I'm assuming the white Package was from AHAVA but not sure because I threw the package away). I got the replacements about a week ago but got the email from AHAVA yesterday. I thought it was strange but cool none the less, LOL!


 Got the email, got the replacement GB, nothing in the mail from AHAVA (which is fine, as it WAS replaced in the replacement GB). Ironically, it wasn't even the AHAVA that was the biggest gripe I had about that month's GlossyBox.


----------



## Scawolita (Aug 6, 2012)

I just got my replacement box and sadly, no precautions were taken to make sure that the Ahava didn't do what it did last time. They didn't bother to shrink wrap mine and it wound up seeping through the box and spilling all over the rest of the contents. I am grateful that they replaced the entire box, I thought that was very generous of them however I am still very disappointed that I will not be able to re-use the box for makeup storage. I also am not so thrilled that, again I lost more than 50% of the product they were replacing but I guess when you add up how much was salvaged from the last one plus what didn't leak out of this one, I end up with close to a full bottle.

Anywho- I got a different color shadow this time (Goldilocks) which I am looking to trade. I did test a small amount and noticed immediately that it would not work well on my skin tone. If anyone is interested in swaping PM me.


----------



## tameloy (Aug 6, 2012)

I finally got around to using the mascara. LOVE IT. Makes me look like I am wearing false lashes! I know a lot of people were complaing about it but I couldn't be happier with it. It works really well for me. There are so many things I want to purchase from this box. The Wella, SheaTerra and now the mascara.


----------



## LAtPoly (Aug 6, 2012)

I traded for the mascara and I'm happy with it.  I'm not sure if I like it better than my two HG mascaras (black: They're Real! and UD Curling, brown: DiorShow in Mitzah) - but it's nice.

Like most mascaras, it was AMAZING the first time I used it.  Future usage has been good but not as good - but I wore it today.  The only complaint I've read is it can smear by the end of the day.   But I haven't seen that issue on me.  

I actually do like the wand a lot - it makes it easy to apply.

Glad I traded for it!


----------



## princess2010 (Aug 6, 2012)

I really like the mascara too!!! The wand is great! My friend has already long lashes and she got the box too. It makes her look like she's wearing falsies with one swipe! Fantastic!


----------



## JessP (Aug 6, 2012)

I also like the mascara - I do have to swipe a lot of the product back into the container because it's kind of wet, but once I master the right amount the results are great!


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also like the mascara - I do have to swipe a lot of the product back into the container because it's kind of wet, but once I master the right amount the results are great!


 Ah same thing! It's sad because I realllly like the wand and the mascara works great. The first week I got it I had SO much in my eyes and it would get everywhere. Now I've learned to curtail the goopy-ness of it and am able to apply it. It has high potential, but they need to work on the excess amount that comes out on the wand. Love the shape though, and havent had an issue with my sensitive eyes once the product stopped getting into them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Loved the wella and bought one online, only to realize I got the conditioner instead of the mask. It doesn't work as well. Next paycheck definitely getting the right product because it worked miracles on my hair and smelled so awesome.. and is affordable. Also buying the shaving cream -- it got rid of all of my ingrown hairs on legs etc. &lt;3'd this box.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Aug 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I traded for the mascara and I'm happy with it.  I'm not sure if I like it better than my two HG mascaras (black: They're Real! and UD Curling, brown: DiorShow in Mitzah) - but it's nice.
> 
> ...


UD Curling is my HG mascara, too... I liked this mascara, but I do have a problem with it running a little under my eyes, which I never have with the UD mascara. My HG mascara used to be the Clinique High Impact mascara, but it runs a little, too (it's hot where I live!). The Show Off mascara ran more than the Clinique. I use it when I'm not going for a long day anywhere, though, and it's great.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2012)

My June replacement box came and came damaged.

​ 
Glossybox: My June replacement box My June Glossybox is cursed, I'm completely convinced of it since the original box had a leaking AHAVA body wash which Glossybox never replaced then the replacement box came and it had a product that got everywhere. Thankfully the PR person at the AHAVA booth at Cosmoprof North America Trade Show in Las Vegas was kind enough to do so and also gave me over $600 in products so I'm definitely NOT mad at AHAVA about it.

It took numerous emails to Glossybox to get a replacement for JUNE, they did refund me my money for JULY and sent me a box for July which I received on August 2nd or 3rd. The replacement for JUNE came today (August 13, 2012) and it's cursed!

And if I didn't make myself clear... Glossybox never did replace the AHAVA body wash.

The cursed boxes. Original on left, replacement on right.




AHAVA Mineral Botanic Hibiscus &amp; Fig Velvet Cream Wash, 3 oz. This of course was open and leaked everywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream, 2 oz.
OFRA Cosmetics Eye Shadow ICE in Go Black, 14 ml (expires 06/11/2014)
vBeautÃ© Lite Up, Buying Time &amp; Eye Never 0.033 fl oz
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment, 0.84 fl oz
Perfume Organic Urban Organic perfume 


First Aid Beauty Smooth Shave Cream, 2 oz.
Wella Professionals Enrich Moisturizing Treatment, 0.84 fl oz -- leaked every where
Perfume Organic Urban Organic perfume
Shea Terra White Chocolate Whipped Shea Butter, 1 oz
Kinerase Restructure Firming Cream, 0.24 oz
Beauty Addicts Intense, Dramatic Lashes mascara, 0.39 oz I've emailed Glossybox to let them know the replacement came and it was damaged. At this point in time I'm not sure if I want a refund or not. I was thinking of asking for a refund because they didn't live up to my expectations HOWEVER in each box only one item came damaged while the rest of the products were fine so while I'm unhappy that the AHAVA was open, leaked everwhere and they never replaced it I DO have a brand new bottle of it from AHAVA themselves and while the Wella is empty I did get three other items I didn't get from Glossybox before plus the shave cream which alone is $7.50 so between the two of those it's $15, the mascara is $20, the OFRA shadow is $20 and the rest of the items that weren't leaking or damaged does equal over the $21 I paid for June.

One thing is for sure, I'm glad I cancelled my Glossybox subscription because their shipping is TERRIBLE. I don't mean the actual shipping with UPS or USPS and it's slow but rather their warehouse in packing the products is terrible. It's their job to make sure the products aren't leaving the warehouse in a condition that by the time it arrives to the customer the products are leaking or damaged. This is the 3rd box Glossybox sent to me for June - 1st box damaged, 2nd box never arrived, 3rd box damaged. They did give me a free box for July after refunding me for July so that's my 4th box. I hate to complain but all I wanted was Glossybox to send a replacement for their pink box and the AHAVA body wash. I appreciate that they sent me a complete box but it would have been nice if I didn't open it to find the Wella all over the rest of the products in it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

So they still didn't do any quality control, despite yours and many others informing them of leaking products? I'm glad I cancelled..the products, with the exception of the two leaking items, were okay, but not worth the price point. The CS and business end were not good enough for me..lol, I sound like such a snob, but c'mon, I'm paying money and expect more professionalism from a company.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 13, 2012)

Apparently not. This was the 3rd June box sent to me - 1st came the AHAVA body wash that leaked, never got the 2nd one and the 3rd one had no AHAVA body wash and the Wella came open spilling everywhere. At $21 a month I just had higher expectations.


----------

